# TEAM CALI



## PICAZZO

For some strange reason Team Cali was locked. This thread was organized to bring together and unite bike builders throughout California.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

WE GOTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG.AND REPRESENT CALI.


----------



## R.O.C

WORD TO BIG BIRDDDDDDDDDDDD WATS UP TEAM CALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## 817Lowrider

have a blast cali,but i hope us texans will stay on top of our game


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 23 2006, 11:11 PM~6627666
> *have a blast cali,but i hope us texans will stay on top of our game
> *


theres alot of new secret build ups coming out next year.


----------



## R.O.C

CALI IS GONNA COME UP HARD FOR O7


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yes indeed.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

mines should be out by next year or sooner.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 24 2006, 12:16 AM~6627682
> *CALI IS GONNA COME UP HARD FOR O7
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

FUCK THIS WEEKEND IMA HANDLE MY SHIT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hey regal king are you gona come out with anything?


----------



## PICAZZO

This is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: good morning TEAM CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 24 2006, 12:15 AM~6627680
> *theres alot of new secret build ups coming out next year.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 23 2006, 11:16 PM~6627682
> *CALI IS GONNA COME UP HARD FOR O7
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

good luck homies!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.SHADES

my bike is almost done lookout for it :0


----------



## Billy




----------



## 650 ReGaL

Wussup Team Cali :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 650 ReGaL

T
E
A
M









CALIFORNIA :wave:


----------



## 650 ReGaL

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 28 2006, 10:05 AM~6651588
> *T
> E
> A
> M
> CALIFORNIA            :wave:
> *


----------



## R.O.C

T

T

T 

WATS CRAKIN TEAM CALI


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 28 2006, 07:41 PM~6656002
> *T
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> WATS CRAKIN TEAM CALI
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T


E


A


M 
C A L I!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 29 2006, 07:51 AM~6658529
> *T
> E
> A
> M
> C    A    L  I!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 650 ReGaL

TeAm CaLi #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 ReGaL




----------



## PICAZZO

*IM BACK* :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 1 2006, 11:56 PM~6678441
> *IM BACK :wave:
> *


what happened *****?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HE WAZ ON "VACATION".


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP NOE.


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much man, just here kinda bored, going to a party later


----------



## gizmo1

Hi.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA SAME HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

is it cold over there right now?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NOT AT THE MOMENT..IT WAZ 4 THE PAST WEEK THO.


----------



## noe_from_texas

over here also, it was freezing on thursday, in the 30's, then yesterday and today it's in the 50's.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA WAZNT THERE LIKE OVER 200 FLIGHTS CANCELLED IN DALLAS BECAUSE OF THE SNOW?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i don't know, i'm about 11-12 hour drive from dallas, but i don't doubt it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 10:43 AM~6679997
> *what happened *****?
> *


I was banned by a ******


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

O OK..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 2 2006, 11:53 AM~6680300
> *Hi.
> *


Shut the fuck up :twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 11:15 AM~6680416
> *I was banned by a ******
> *


welcome back.

did you check out my topic?


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 01:19 PM~6680435
> *Shut the fuck up :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 01:19 PM~6680435
> *Shut the fuck up :twak:
> *


Whats your problem.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 12:23 PM~6680450
> *welcome back.
> 
> did you check out my topic?
> *


Thanks and yes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 11:15 AM~6680416
> *I was banned by a ******
> *


word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

SQUIRELL FARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 3 2006, 09:25 AM~6684351
> *SQUIRELL FARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hershey squarts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

CUTTY SHARTED


----------



## PICAZZO

Last 3 post :twak: 









You guys must have been bored.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2006, 01:34 AM~6696162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2006, 07:21 AM~6705453
> *:roflmao:
> *


isnt it sad how team cali is moving so slow, where is your guy's pride :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

*HAVE YOU SEEN THIS CHILD HE IS MISSING * :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI UNITE!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI UNITE!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2006, 12:55 PM~6707032
> *isnt it sad how team cali is moving so slow, where is your guy's pride  :angry:
> *


huh?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:19 AM~6713099
> *TEAM CALI UNITE!!!!!
> *


POWER RANGERS?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 7 2006, 09:35 AM~6713852
> *POWER RANGERS?
> *


lil guys favorate show he runs around in his power rangers underwear when its on


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric and lil guy


----------



## MR.SHADES

WHO HAS A GOOD REP FOR MAKING FACED PARTS ON HERE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuck you cutty. next time i see your bike at a show im realy gona kick it over. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

lil guys mad


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 7 2006, 11:36 AM~6714607
> *eric and lil guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 7 2006, 11:04 AM~6714378
> *lil guys  favorate show he runs around in his power rangers underwear when its on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NaturalHighII

WAS UP CALI, COME ONE WE GOTTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG FOR 07, MAKE THOSE "NEXT YEAR" PROJECTS ACTUALLY BE ACCOMPLISHED, COME ON PPL, GOTTA SHOW CALI IS THEE STATE THAT SHOULD HOLD THE TOP AWARDS


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 8 2006, 11:35 AM~6722815
> *WAS UP CALI, COME ONE WE GOTTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG FOR 07, MAKE THOSE "NEXT YEAR" PROJECTS ACTUALLY BE ACCOMPLISHED, COME ON PPL, GOTTA SHOW CALI IS THEE STATE THAT SHOULD HOLD THE TOP AWARDS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 8 2006, 11:35 AM~6722815
> *WAS UP CALI, COME ONE WE GOTTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG FOR 07, MAKE THOSE "NEXT YEAR" PROJECTS ACTUALLY BE ACCOMPLISHED, COME ON PPL, GOTTA SHOW CALI IS THEE STATE THAT SHOULD HOLD THE TOP AWARDS
> *


CHURCH.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 8 2006, 05:54 PM~6725280
> *CHURCH.
> *


CHICKEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 8 2006, 06:03 PM~6725358
> *hi.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 8 2006, 06:13 PM~6725409
> *
> *


:wave: lil criminal


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Fuck I'm stuck in traffic for two long ass hours !!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 06:51 PM~6725722
> *Fuck I'm stuck in traffic for two long ass hours !!!!!!!
> *


YEA TRAFFIC HERE IN SAC IS GETTING REDICULOUS..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 05:51 PM~6725722
> *Fuck I'm stuck in traffic for two long ass hours !!!!!!!
> *


were you at?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

WHO IS STILL IN SCHOOL AND HASN'T DROPPED OUT?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 07:26 PM~6726030
> *WHO IS STILL IN SCHOOL AND HASN'T DROPPED OUT?
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 07:26 PM~6726030
> *WHO IS STILL IN SCHOOL AND HASN'T DROPPED OUT?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 9 2006, 11:39 AM~6729604
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 9 2006, 11:39 AM~6729604
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 8 2006, 06:26 PM~6726030
> *WHO IS STILL IN SCHOOL AND HASN'T DROPPED OUT?
> *


I graduated twice.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2006, 08:23 PM~6732232
> *I graduated twice.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2006, 11:21 PM~6733306
> *:scrutinize:
> *


High School and College.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 11:00 AM~6734725
> *High School and College.
> *


Man I feel stupid :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 10 2006, 02:28 PM~6735772
> *Man I feel stupid :happysad:
> *


No big deal. Its just one of those things that you dont think about.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 04:43 PM~6736119
> *No big deal. Its just one of those things that you dont think about.
> *


:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

lil guy is bout to lose his bike if his grades keep droping


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 10 2006, 06:10 PM~6736652
> *lil guy is bout to lose his bike if his grades keep droping
> *


Can't drop grades if you don't go to school


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: good morning crew T.C.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 10 2006, 07:12 PM~6737069
> *Can't drop grades if you don't go to school
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61

'sup everyone... :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 11 2006, 11:02 AM~6741010
> *'sup everyone... :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

Why is it sooo slow????


----------



## PICAZZO

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Regal King*


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 09:16 AM~6753940
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: hi regal king how ya doin?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 12:10 PM~6755011
> *:wave: hi regal king how ya doin?
> *


Pretty good can't complain.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 12:11 PM~6755020
> *Pretty good can't complain.
> *


Slow as a mutha***** huh?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 12:25 PM~6755115
> *Slow as a mutha***** huh?
> *


Yeah I guess these Cali guys really aint about nada


----------



## chamuco61

'sup people...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 13 2006, 01:22 PM~6755502
> *'sup people...
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6755139
> *Yeah I guess these Cali guys really aint about nada
> *


Work on your car or something...


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 13 2006, 05:45 PM~6756661
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 13 2006, 10:48 PM~6758018
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2006, 07:29 PM~6757065
> *Work on your car or something...
> *


:roflmao: its in da shop dude :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2006, 08:09 AM~6759423
> *TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one
> *


I SECOND THAT.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2006, 08:09 AM~6759423
> *TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one
> *


foo you just sayin that becuase you started the orignal :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 15 2006, 09:50 AM~6765226
> *
> *


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 15 2006, 12:07 PM~6765898
> *
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 15 2006, 02:31 PM~6766541
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2006, 07:09 AM~6759423
> *TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one
> *


X 954,125,879,958,181,888


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2006, 09:56 PM~6768376
> *X 954,125,879,958,181,888
> *


well then thats stupid, becuase a thread is only good if people participate, if you guys decide not to want to make this thread the of course it wont


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 15 2006, 10:46 PM~6768846
> *well then thats stupid, becuase a thread is only good if people participate, if you guys decide not to want to make this thread the of course it wont
> *


Its spelled "because".


----------



## PICAZZO

:uh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So whos sinaloa650?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 10:59 AM~6775072
> *So whos sinaloa650?
> *


Lil' homie









Girlfriend' brother porque?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 17 2006, 11:19 AM~6775397
> *Lil' homie
> Girlfriend' brother porque?
> *


I thought it was you.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 12:45 PM~6775505
> *I thought it was you.
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD MORNING FUCKERS :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 18 2006, 10:45 AM~6779923
> *SUP....
> *


wussup mayne ready for the 07 season?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 18 2006, 08:44 PM~6782878
> *wussup mayne ready for the 07 season?
> *


PERTY MUCH!I HAVE A COUPLE THINGS COMMING OUT IN 07. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 19 2006, 09:17 AM~6784967
> *PERTY MUCH!I HAVE A COUPLE THINGS COMMING OUT IN 07. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## Billy

TEAM CALI


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 19 2006, 05:47 PM~6787489
> *  TEAM CALI
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hello.


----------



## 650 ReGaL

GAY :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup team cali!


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 20 2006, 08:20 AM~6790763
> *
> *


WUSSUP MAYNE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO..


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 21 2006, 08:50 AM~6797222
> *SUP BRO..
> *


HEY CUTiE.
HAHA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 21 2006, 09:57 AM~6797251
> *HEY CUTiE.
> HAHA
> *


 :0 
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 21 2006, 09:00 AM~6797262
> *:0
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN I HAVENT BEEN 0N HERE FOR HELLA DAYS, I BEEN SUPER BUSY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2006, 08:09 AM~6759423
> *TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408

wheres rosie at. i wonder if shed be down to go clubbin with mee


----------



## NorCalLux

for pete sakes


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 21 2006, 11:02 AM~6797971
> *for pete sakes
> *


whos pete?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 21 2006, 11:56 AM~6797924
> *
> *


:uh: but you continue to come back :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 21 2006, 12:06 PM~6798016
> *whos pete?
> *


its eric ramos boyfreind


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 21 2006, 11:10 AM~6798049
> *its eric ramos boyfreind
> *


intresting.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 21 2006, 12:10 PM~6798049
> *its its my fuk buddy
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2006, 12:17 PM~6798099
> *:0
> *


get the fuck out u aint team cali fool u can only wish :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 21 2006, 10:58 AM~6797938
> *wheres rosie at. i wonder if shed be down to go clubbin with mee
> *


I talked to her yesterday and she still has alot of things going on. You should call her.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 21 2006, 11:09 AM~6798032
> *:uh: but you continue to come back :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux

he farted


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 21 2006, 07:15 PM~6800815
> *he farted
> *


word?


----------



## NorCalLux

keep the peace


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 21 2006, 07:23 PM~6800852
> *keep the peace
> *


http://video.nbc.com/player.html?dlid=51289


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2006, 08:12 PM~6800796
> *whats so funny?  :dunno:
> *


The fact that he keeps comming in here saying the same thing about my topic repeatedly, but he continues to come back to it :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ARE WE GONNA GET SHIRTS MADE OR SOMTHING?


----------



## chamuco61

someone should design a small logo and have it printed somewhere on each of our clubs shirts....just a thought......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THAT WOULD B COOL.WE SHOULD BRAINSTORM.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 22 2006, 08:36 AM~6803761
> *The fact that he keeps comming in here saying the same thing about my topic repeatedly, but he continues to come back to it :biggrin:
> *


Thats not really funny.


----------



## PICAZZO

Really, because you have a dry sense of humor, its like me talkin shit bout myspace and going on there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 22 2006, 06:49 PM~6807022
> *Really, because you have a dry sense of humor, its like me talkin shit bout myspace and going on there
> *


So now you know everything about me? I think we have only met once? twice? Am I that predicatable? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

DR PHILL TIME! :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 22 2006, 07:52 PM~6807034
> *DR PHILL TIME! :0
> *


JERRY SPRINGER.


----------



## NorCalLux

ass clown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to change the channel.


----------



## NorCalLux

dirty latina maids.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 22 2006, 08:05 PM~6807093
> *dirty latina maids.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eddy can you please tell kevin i realy need the parts.

and too clean out his pms.


thanks.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 23 2006, 06:33 PM~6811581
> *eddy can you please tell kevin i realy need the parts.
> 
> and too clean out his pms.
> thanks.
> *


Go to school and I will think about it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 24 2006, 11:02 AM~6815196
> *Go to school and I will think about it.
> *


I dont mean to but in but Isnt he on vacation from school?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 12:17 PM~6815296
> *I dont mean to but in but Isnt he on vacation from school?
> *


WELL RAUL, FOR MOST CHILDREN IT IS, BUT HE HAS BEEN ON VACATION FOR OVER 2 MONTHS NOW


----------



## PICAZZO

*FROM THE REGAL KING !!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 24 2006, 11:20 AM~6815308
> *WELL RAUL, FOR MOST CHILDREN IT IS, BUT HE HAS BEEN ON VACATION FOR OVER 2 MONTHS NOW
> *


Are you mad at me.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 12:31 PM~6815359
> *Are you mad at me.
> *


*no way !!!!*

merry christmas bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 24 2006, 11:39 AM~6815418
> *no way !!!!
> 
> merry christmas bro
> *


  Merry Christmas.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 11:31 AM~6815359
> *Are you mad at me.
> *


he is to me though.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 24 2006, 11:02 AM~6815196
> *Go to school and I will think about it.
> *


watever....just do it myself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 12:06 PM~6815619
> *he is to me though.
> *


GO TO SCHOOL FUCKER!!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

MERRY CHRISTMAS CALI FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 12:08 PM~6815639
> *GO TO SCHOOL FUCKER!!!!
> *


i do. i been doing my work *****.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

the main reason why regal king hates me is cause i dont post in the blvd kings thread.

and i think he put me on ignore cause i always send him pms and never replys.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 01:15 PM~6815708
> *the main reason why regal king hates me is cause i dont post in the blvd kings thread.
> 
> and i think he put me on ignore cause i always send him pms and never replys.
> *


the last thing i care about is if you post on the BK thread, i dont even post on there, my problem with you is that you stopped going to school, and your ultra-cocky, you talk allot of shit about your competition, and that aint right, becuause there is always a chance you w0nt beat them, and unless you beat everyone you say your going to beat, your going to look fucken dumb, 2nd even if you do win against everyone, your not going to be very liked by people becuase of your attitude, why dont you just build your bike, stop talking shit and when you win people will respect you!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

well said


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 24 2006, 12:30 PM~6815814
> *well said
> *


take some notes pleeze...


----------



## NorCalLux

dont need any asshole


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 24 2006, 12:32 PM~6815836
> *dont need any asshole
> *


see, there you go again.


----------



## NorCalLux

lil guy and eric are the only assholes that need to listin up


----------



## NorCalLux

i cant take this im out to get mistle toe and nena


----------



## Droop$

fight fight fight fight! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 25 2006, 10:02 AM~6820640
> *fight fight fight fight!  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: yeah fight fight fight !!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im bored


----------



## PICAZZO

Where yall ****** at :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im all tuckerd out from whoring.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6823954
> *im all tuckerd out from whoring.
> *


what you did was not considered whoring, it was christmas and you posted :biggrin:   :0 :cheesy:  :uh:  over 400 times, thats not an offical whore, im proud to say out of my 10k + post maybe 100 of them were simply smilies


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 24 2006, 12:34 PM~6815845
> *i cant take this im out to get mistle toe and nena
> *


haha oh great..


----------



## 66 schwinn

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2006, 08:09 AM~6759423
> *TEAM CALI topic will never be the same as the original one
> *


I AGREE ....THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE DELETED!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Dec 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6827129
> *I AGREE ....THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE DELETED!!!!
> *


Then don't post on here cocksucker


----------



## 66 schwinn

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 12:19 PM~6828365
> *Then don't post on here cocksucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you're a funny little bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 11:19 AM~6828365
> *Then don't post on here cocksucker
> *


and you say i talk shit. 
you started fights with raul, d_luxurius, me, 66 schwinn, nena, mine is cooler, and to offtopic whores, titeboy 101. and way more.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Dec 26 2006, 12:38 PM~6828485
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you're a funny little bitch
> *


Rather be that then a professional cocksucker. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2006, 02:56 PM~6829617
> *and you say i talk shit.
> you started fights with raul, d_luxurius, me, 66 schwinn, nena, mine is cooler, and to offtopic whores, titeboy 101. and way more.
> *


Raul is a good person, we might have had our disagreements, but I personally have nothing against Raul.

D_luxurious??? I don't even remember that one

66 shwinn came in here talking shit about my topic, buts its ok he is a neewbie

Mineiscooler, well we were going at it back and fourth, but we don't even know each other so that's just entertainment

Nena, I really don't know her personally to make any comments, if she does what she does and you guys are coo with it, more power to her.

Titeboy 101, well he is just dumb but I could care less

* YOU............... * NO COMMENT!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what about me?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 04:08 PM~6830127
> *Raul is a good person, we might have had our disagreements, but I personally have nothing against Raul.
> 
> D_luxurious??? I don't even remember that one
> 
> 66 shwinn came in here talking shit about my topic, buts its ok he is a neewbie
> 
> Mineiscooler, well we were going at it back and fourth, but we don't even know each other so that's just entertainment
> 
> Nena, I really don't know her personally to make any comments, if she does what she does and you guys are coo with it, more power to her.
> 
> Titeboy 101, well he is just dumb but I could care less
> 
> YOU...............  NO COMMENT!!!!!
> *


he registered the same time as you did......hes just not a post whore


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6830150
> *he registered the same time as you did......hes just not a post whore
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Sic * N * Twisted :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 04:14 PM~6830172
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Sic  N  Twisted :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:03 PM~6830076
> *Rather be that then a professional cocksucker. :wave:
> *


How do you know that? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:08 PM~6830127
> *Raul is a good person, we might have had our disagreements, but I personally have nothing against Raul.
> 
> D_luxurious??? I don't even remember that one
> 
> 66 shwinn came in here talking shit about my topic, buts its ok he is a neewbie
> 
> Mineiscooler, well we were going at it back and fourth, but we don't even know each other so that's just entertainment
> 
> Nena, I really don't know her personally to make any comments, if she does what she does and you guys are coo with it, more power to her.
> 
> Titeboy 101, well he is just dumb but I could care less
> 
> YOU...............  NO COMMENT!!!!!
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 26 2006, 04:15 PM~6830184
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 what? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 04:16 PM~6830195
> *How do you know that?  :dunno:
> *


Mine is cooler told me he gave him some.

:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6830212
> * what? :dunno:
> *


Hes probably wondering if you guys have ever had an actual conversation or if you have even met in person?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 04:21 PM~6830233
> *Hes probably wondering if you guys have ever had an actual conversation or if you have even met in person?
> *


Yeah we've met he is a cool ass dude, I was going to buy some chrome from him for my regal a while back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:26 PM~6830272
> *Yeah we've met he is a cool ass dude, I was going to buy some chrome from him for my regal a while back.
> *


what happend? Did you back out?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2006, 04:10 PM~6830138
> *what about me?
> *


:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 04:27 PM~6830285
> *what happend? Did you back out?
> *


I had some of the parts he was selling already chromed, and the A arms were more for a show car, I'm trying to build something more street/show, but like I said good people :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Mr. Socios, any pics of that frame bro :dunno: ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 03:28 PM~6830292
> *:uh:
> *


screw you then.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2006, 05:03 PM~6830596
> *screw you then.
> *


Your sooooo cool !!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2006, 04:22 PM~6830724
> *Your sooooo cool !!!!!
> *


i wish.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2006, 05:56 PM~6830966
> *i wish.
> *


I think you are


----------



## chamuco61

'sup everyone!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 26 2006, 08:52 PM~6832263
> *'sup everyone!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Droop$

i heard 2 lil bike forum members..were caught peddling down castro on a 2man lowrider bike sharing an ipod and singin along to spice girls.... :scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 03:27 PM~6830285
> *what happend? Did you back out?
> *


no sabes como saludar o que onda


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 27 2006, 08:27 AM~6835247
> *no sabes como saludar o que onda
> *


  Mija, my text message thing no sirbe. Te mando saludos para ti y tu familia. Despues ablamos, ok.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2006, 08:41 AM~6835309
> *  Mija, my text message thing no sirbe. Te mando saludos para ti y tu familia. Despues ablamos, ok.
> *


si pero al menos aqui no cress. and back at y0uu


----------



## NorCalLux

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 27 2006, 08:24 AM~6835235
> *i heard  2 lil bike forum members..were caught  peddling down castro on a 2man lowrider bike sharing an ipod and singin along to spice girls.... :scrutinize:
> *


no shit. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 27 2006, 08:24 AM~6835235
> *i heard  2 lil bike forum members..were caught  peddling down castro on a 2man lowrider bike sharing an ipod and singin along to spice girls.... :scrutinize:
> *


what were you doing on castro? :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2006, 10:05 AM~6835766
> *what were you doing on castro?  :scrutinize:
> *


it says he heard. not saw


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Dec 24 2006, 12:30 PM~6815814-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was me and billy. and the ride wasnt bad. :smile:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lyrical_nerd_@Dec 27 2006, 08:24 AM~6835235
> *i heard  2 lil bike forum members..were caught  peddling down castro on a 2man lowrider bike sharing an ipod and singin along to spice girls.... :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

76 shwinn and billy :0 :0 :0 :0



I knew it all along !!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

the 2 gay lovers


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2006, 03:52 PM~6838358
> *76 shwinn and billy :0 :0 :0 :0
> I knew it all along !!!!!
> *


NO EDWARD!

I NAROWED IT DOWN TO THAT ***** CUTTY AND BILLY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 27 2006, 03:54 PM~6838368
> *the 2 gay lovers
> *


yea you and billy.


----------



## PICAZZO

TeAm CaLi :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 05:30 PM~6838561
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 05:23 PM~6838527
> *yea you and billy.
> *


fuck u its u and billy the 2 bed buddys


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 27 2006, 05:55 PM~6838727
> *fuck u its u and billy the 2 bed buddys
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 27 2006, 04:55 PM~6838727
> *fuck u its u and billy the 2 bed buddys
> *


shut up before i own you....again.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 06:10 PM~6838829
> *shut up before i own you....again.
> *


PLEASE TELL US HOW YOU OWNED HIM THE 1ST TIME :0


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2006, 06:16 PM~6838873
> *PLEASE TELL US HOW YOU OWNED HIM THE 1ST TIME  :0
> *


ya tell us u clown!!!!!!!!! u didnt own nobody


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 27 2006, 05:18 PM~6838895
> *ya tell us u clown!!!!!!!!! u didnt own nobody
> *


you dont remember i talked hella shit to you. and made you log out.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 06:33 PM~6839007
> *you dont remember i talked hella shit to you. and made you log out.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux

i log out anytime just becuse i loged out dont mean u were the cause bwhaahha


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 10:23 AM~6835866
> *it says he heard. not saw
> *


what he said


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 27 2006, 05:41 PM~6839054
> *i log out anytime just becuse i loged out dont mean u were the cause bwhaahha
> *


your excuse was you were in chat wich is bullshit cause you never came back.


----------



## PICAZZO

Well usually when a member owns another member allot of people witness it, but this dosnt seem to have any gossip, so imma have to call your bluff


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 03:43 AM~6841990
> *Well usually when a member owns another member allot of people witness it, but this dosnt seem to have any gossip, so imma have to call your bluff
> *


Owned Police?


----------



## bad news

hey raul i think i might be able to make the show :0 out there ! when is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 11:44 AM~6844711
> *hey raul i think i might be able to make the show  :0 out there ! when is it
> *


Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center

:biggrin: Let me know. Do you think your trike will be ready?


----------



## bad news

not all they but show able


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6844754
> *not all they but show able
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

next year is my year.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 12:52 PM~6844800
> *next year is my year.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 02:17 PM~6846264
> *:roflmao:
> *


You better stop cause hes going to go over and handle his business at your place. :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 04:04 PM~6846785
> *You better stop cause hes going to go over and handle his business at your place.  :0
> *


Explain, because that didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 02:17 PM~6846264
> *:roflmao:
> *


your fucked up eddy. :angry: 
that was uncalled for. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 03:10 PM~6846853
> *Explain, because that didn't make any sense to me.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

at least my bikes gona come out next year. whens your regal coming out????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6846917
> *your fucked up eddy. :angry:
> that was uncalled for. :angry:
> *


Look Juan, I am sure socios is going to build you a bad ass bike :thumbsup: no doubt!!!!!!

But your talking like your shit dosnt stink and that's not right. Example Raul builds some of the baddest bikes this side of the world, and he is respected by everyone in the game, BUT he is respected because he has a talent that he dosnt brag about he builds sick ass bikes, but never brags about it and he talks to everyone like their bikes are as clean as his NOT ONCE have I heard Raul talking shit to other builders.

I've heard many clubs say that "we would rather take someone with a decent car and a good attitude/personality then someone with a bad ass car/bike but a cocky shitty personality.

You might think I'm hating, but I'm just tryna explain something to you that's all the one hating is You your hating on other builders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 03:26 PM~6847041
> *Look Juan, I am sure socios is going to build you a bad ass bike :thumbsup: no doubt!!!!!!
> 
> But your talking like your shit dosnt stink and that's not right. Example Raul builds some of the baddest bikes this side of the world, and he is respected by everyone in the game, BUT he is respected because he has a talent that he dosnt brag about he builds sick ass bikes, but never brags about it and he talks to everyone like their bikes are as clean as his NOT ONCE have I heard Raul talking shit to other builders.
> 
> I've heard many clubs say that "we would rather take someone with a decent car and a good attitude/personality then someone with a bad ass car/bike but a cocky shitty personality.
> 
> You might think I'm hating, but I'm just tryna explain something to you that's all the one hating is You your hating on other builders.
> *


i forgot what I was going to say...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 04:21 PM~6846985
> *at least my bikes gona come out next year. whens your regal coming out????
> *


FYI : I'm getting my bike back today

FYI: I've been in da game for a while and my Regal has been out, now its down for a face lift and will be back out this july 

Oh yeah and I got billz, work, and another project to worry about, you don't even go to school so your bike shoulda been done a long time ago since you seem to have allot of time on your hands son. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 03:30 PM~6847071
> *i forgot what I was going to say...
> *


oh yeah, 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061228/ap_on_...at_preschoolers


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

how are you gonna get it eddy?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 04:31 PM~6847081
> *oh yeah,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061228/ap_on_...at_preschoolers
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 03:31 PM~6847081
> *oh yeah,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061228/ap_on_...at_preschoolers
> *


blame the parents for feeding them bullshit.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 04:33 PM~6847096
> *how are you gonna get it eddy?
> *


I would say, but I don't wanna incriminate myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 03:36 PM~6847112
> *:dunno:
> *


"These children are already disadvantaged because their families are poor"

"Far too many kids are fat by preschool, and Hispanic youngsters are most at risk, says new research"

"Thirty-two percent of the white and black tots were either overweight or obese, vs. 44 percent of the Hispanics"

"Children were particularly at risk if their mothers were obese. So were those who still took a bottle to bed at age 3, as did 14 percent of the Hispanic youngsters, 6 percent of the whites and 4 percent of the blacks."

"Kimbo now wonders what cultural differences — such as whether Hispanic mothers think chubby children are healthier"

WTF


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6847041
> *Look Juan, I am sure socios is going to build you a bad ass bike :thumbsup: no doubt!!!!!!
> 
> But your talking like your shit dosnt stink and that's not right. Example Raul builds some of the baddest bikes this side of the world, and he is respected by everyone in the game, BUT he is respected because he has a talent that he dosnt brag about he builds sick ass bikes, but never brags about it and he talks to everyone like their bikes are as clean as his NOT ONCE have I heard Raul talking shit to other builders.
> 
> I've heard many clubs say that "we would rather take someone with a decent car and a good attitude/personality then someone with a bad ass car/bike but a cocky shitty personality.
> 
> You might think I'm hating, but I'm just tryna explain something to you that's all the one hating is You your hating on other builders.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 03:38 PM~6847126
> *I would say, but I don't wanna incriminate myself
> *


pm me.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 04:42 PM~6847154
> *pm me.
> *


Aks Lyrical guy, he knows


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6847041
> *Look Juan, I am sure socios is going to build you a bad ass bike :thumbsup: no doubt!!!!!!
> 
> But your talking like your shit dosnt stink and that's not right. Example Raul builds some of the baddest bikes this side of the world, and he is respected by everyone in the game, BUT he is respected because he has a talent that he dosnt brag about he builds sick ass bikes, but never brags about it and he talks to everyone like their bikes are as clean as his NOT ONCE have I heard Raul talking shit to other builders.
> 
> I've heard many clubs say that "we would rather take someone with a decent car and a good attitude/personality then someone with a bad ass car/bike but a cocky shitty personality.
> 
> You might think I'm hating, but I'm just tryna explain something to you that's all the one hating is You your hating on other builders.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

bwhahahahahahahaah


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2006, 04:59 PM~6847279
> *bwhahahahahahahaah
> *


:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Cuttys laughing cause hes not mexican and hes not going to be fat.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 04:19 PM~6847423
> *Cuttys laughing cause hes not mexican and hes not going to be fat.
> *


hes skinier than me :0


----------



## bad news

iam healthy :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

i dont wana be fat fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2006, 04:43 PM~6847599
> *i dont wana be fat fool
> *


this ***** watches his carbs and calories :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 05:44 PM~6847609
> *this ***** watches his carbs and calories :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck u i dont watch shit... but u should get ur hair cut :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6847699
> *fuck u i dont watch shit... but u should get ur hair cut  :uh:
> *


i cutted my hair the next day dumb bitch :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

Idiot


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SIMPLETONS!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 06:28 PM~6848059
> *i  cutted  my hair the next day dumb bitch :uh:
> *


Dumb huh :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

BOLA DE PENDEJOS!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

it helps when u go to school to spell things right


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6847041
> *Look Juan, I am sure socios is going to build you a bad ass bike :thumbsup: no doubt!!!!!!
> 
> But your talking like your shit dosnt stink and that's not right. Example Raul builds some of the baddest bikes this side of the world, and he is respected by everyone in the game, BUT he is respected because he has a talent that he dosnt brag about he builds sick ass bikes, but never brags about it and he talks to everyone like their bikes are as clean as his NOT ONCE have I heard Raul talking shit to other builders.
> 
> I've heard many clubs say that "we would rather take someone with a decent car and a good attitude/personality then someone with a bad ass car/bike but a cocky shitty personality.
> 
> You might think I'm hating, but I'm just tryna explain something to you that's all the one hating is You your hating on other builders.
> *


NOTICE LIL' Guy hasn't responded .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I didnt notice.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2006, 06:34 PM~6848120
> *it helps when u go to school to spell things right
> *


Yes it does :thumbsup: 76 SHWINN your a great example of why school is cool !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 06:37 PM~6848159
> *I didnt notice.
> *


Well he hasn't responded.


----------



## NorCalLux

hes mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 05:36 PM~6848149
> *NOTICE LIL' Guy hasn't responded .
> *


ok ill admit i talk shit. but only to people i know. i dont go call people out.
and YOU always start conversations like this eddy. you laugh at me today when i said 'next year is my year' and you :roflmao: what the fuck is that soposed to mean?
you never ever say nothing nice about my build or motivating.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2006, 06:44 PM~6848224
> *hes mad
> *


X2 I guess now he is the OWNED one
:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 07:04 PM~6848441
> *ok ill admit i talk shit. but only to people i know. i dont go call people out.
> and YOU always start conversations like this eddy. you laugh at me today when i said 'next year is my year' and you :roflmao: what the fuck is that soposed to mean?
> you never ever say nothing nice about my build or motivating.
> *


No you said you gunna beat EVERYONE at the shows, I did say something nice, if you look at the thread socios made about your build I said it was looking good !!!! But it dosnt seem like you need motivation since your always bragging.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i also say i dont like certain bikes but that MY opinion and only my opinion. i know alot of work goes into building a bike and i respect that. but not all bikes com out cool cause some people rush it and come out like crap.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 06:12 PM~6848494
> *No you said you gunna beat EVERYONE at the shows, I did say something nice, if you look at the thread socios made about your build I said it was looking good !!!! But it dosnt seem like you need motivation since your always bragging.
> *


link??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 07:13 PM~6848503
> *i also say i dont like certain bikes but that MY opinion and only my opinion. i know alot of work goes into building a bike and i respect that. but not all bikes com out cool cause some people rush it and come out like crap.
> *


I agree with you on that one, but its not our place to talk down on what other people build, build your bike the way you want, many people wil like it, many people will hate it, but what matters is that YOU are happy with the Bike because at the end of the night its your bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 06:17 PM~6848542
> *I agree with you on that one, but its not our place to talk down on what other people build, build your bike the way you want, many people wil like it, many people will hate it, but what matters is that YOU are happy with the Bike because at the end of the night its your bike
> *


very good point.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 07:15 PM~6848524
> *link??
> *


I'm on my sidekick a search would take ages.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eddy stop it your gonna make me cry.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 06:28 PM~6848641
> *I'm on my sidekick a search would take ages.
> *


same here.  every now and then my psp says 'not enough memory' and fucks it all up.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 07:21 PM~6848576
> *very good point.
> *


Thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EDDY DID YOU GET THE BIKE?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 07:37 PM~6848741
> *EDDY DID YOU GET THE BIKE?
> *


Going right now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 28 2006, 08:16 PM~6849658
> *Going right now
> *


what happend!!


----------



## PICAZZO

We got it !!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 08:55 AM~6853075
> *We got it !!!!!!
> *


YEEAAA!!!!! THATS GOOD TO HEAR. :cheesy: 


any damage on it??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 10:05 AM~6853200
> *YEEAAA!!!!! THATS GOOD TO HEAR. :cheesy:
> any damage on it??
> *


Havnt had a chance to really inspect it, because we got it so late, but nothing noticeable. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 09:51 AM~6853652
> *Havnt had a chance to really inspect it, because we got it so late, but nothing noticeable. :cheesy:
> *


thats good. what are you going too do to it?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 11:01 AM~6853768
> *thats good. what are you going too do to it?
> *


Well all I really wanna do to it is stripe it and some custom forks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 12:10 PM~6854854
> *Well all I really wanna do to it is stripe it and some custom forks.
> *


stripe it black and red. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

KOOL


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 01:30 PM~6855019
> *stripe it black and red. :0
> *


 :uh: my bike is purple, dont think that would match buddy


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 04:57 PM~6857309
> *:uh:  my bike is purple, dont think that would match buddy
> *


red?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2006, 06:46 PM~6857782
> *red?
> *


JUST WANNA ADD SOME SILVER LEAF


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

RED IS A VERY COMMON CULOR.


----------



## PICAZZO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...062218584QQrdZ1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 06:14 PM~6858002
> *JUST WANNA ADD SOME SILVER LEAF
> *


whos gonna do it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 29 2006, 06:32 PM~6858149
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...062218584QQrdZ1
> *


this car is super nice. sad to see it go.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

VERY NICE RAG!WHOS IZ IT?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 29 2006, 06:52 PM~6858327
> *VERY NICE RAG!WHOS IZ IT?
> *


tito.the president of the club.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

He will build something better eventually


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats crazy. why is he selling it?


----------



## PICAZZO

Well he is trying to get that lazer eye surgery and he said its going to total out to be about 10k


Plus I think he wants to build a different ride.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 30 2006, 12:33 AM~6860978
> *He will build something better eventually
> 
> *


most likely.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: damn today is the last day of 06'

Hope everyone has a good year this year !!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave: eddy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

watch out for me cause im taking 1st place were ever i go. so get used to 2nd. im fuckin up all the competition so do dont even build your bike cause ima put it to shame. im gona take EVERYONE out so expect to lose.

i know i dont sound like that eddy. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

u aint takin shit u ***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 11:21 AM~6870097
> *u aint takin shit u ***
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 31 2006, 12:14 PM~6870064
> *watch out for me cause im taking 1st place were ever i go. so get used to 2nd. im fuckin up all the competition so do dont even build your bike cause ima put it to shame. im gona take EVERYONE out so expect to lose.
> 
> i know i dont sound like that eddy. :uh:
> *


What the fuck !!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 31 2006, 12:54 PM~6870579
> *What the fuck !!!!!
> *


im trying to prove a point buddy.

you said i talk shit. so i put that up as an example to show you that i dont say shit like that. when you say i do.


----------



## NorCalLux

sure


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 31 2006, 02:00 PM~6870613
> *im trying to prove a point buddy.
> 
> you said i talk shit. so i put that up as an example to show you that i dont say shit like that. when you say i do.
> *


PLESE DO NOT LITTER THIS TOPIC WITH THESE CONVERSATIONS..


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 31 2006, 03:21 PM~6871219
> *PLESE DO NOT LITTER THIS TOPIC WITH THESE CONVERSATIONS..
> *


take it to the streets


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This topic is pretty much fucked already.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 02:23 PM~6871232
> *This topic is pretty much fucked already.
> *


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2006, 12:56 AM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey I can see LOMPOC from here!!!!! :cheesy: :0 in the middle west of Southern Cali...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

~SAC-TOWN~


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 03:23 PM~6871232
> *This topic is pretty much fucked already.
> *


What crawled up your culo ? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 31 2006, 02:00 PM~6870613
> *im trying to prove a point buddy.
> 
> you said i talk shit. so i put that up as an example to show you that i dont say shit like that. when you say i do.
> *


Fuck not this shit again!!!!!!!


You have said things like that even in your signiture you sound like an asshole


----------



## NorCalLux

he is a asshole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 04:23 PM~6871837
> *he is a asshole
> *


shut the fuck up you stupid bitch.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HES MAD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 31 2006, 04:16 PM~6871804
> *What crawled up your culo ? :biggrin:
> *


***, talking about my ass? :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 31 2006, 05:27 PM~6871854
> *HES MAD.
> *


hes all mad and pissed off


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 05:32 PM~6871873
> *hes all mad and pissed off
> *


YES YES,VERY.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 03:23 PM~6871232
> *This topic is pretty much fucked already.
> *


ITS BEEN SINCE THE BEGINNING


----------



## NorCalLux

no thanks to lil guy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

I THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF '76 SCHWINN


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 31 2006, 05:50 PM~6871966
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF '76 SCHWINN
> *


your right it was all becues of him


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SAME PERSON.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 31 2006, 05:47 PM~6871952
> *ITS BEEN SINCE THE BEGINNING
> *


But you continue to come back :biggrin:
What made yours soooo much better? The fact that it was started by you? The point is the same people come in this topic so I don't understand why it matters?
TeAm CaLi is TeAm CaLi regardless


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Dec 31 2006, 04:49 PM~6871960-->
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks to lil guy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 31 2006, 04:50 PM~6871966
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF '76 SCHWINN
> *


  i see im not wanted here. so im not gonna post here since you all feel that way. 
bye.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HE'S SAD.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 31 2006, 05:26 PM~6871849
> *shut the fuck up you stupid bitch.
> *


That's why I get mad at you Juan because shit like this.








Fucken asshole.


----------



## PICAZZO

* HaPpY NeW YeArS !!!!! 2007 Team CaliForNia !!!!!!! :thumbsup: *

From
<------- REGAL KING :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 31 2006, 05:13 PM~6872100
> *But you continue to come back :biggrin:
> What made yours soooo much better? The fact that it was started by you? The point is the same people come in this topic so I don't understand why it matters?
> TeAm CaLi is TeAm CaLi regardless
> *


You will never understand.


----------



## NorCalLux

assclown


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 12:35 PM~6875728
> *You will never understand.
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 12:35 PM~6875728
> *You will never understand.
> *


OH PLEASE INFORM ME WITH YOUR KNOWLEDGE !!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eddy dont you know engraver?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2007, 01:53 PM~6876733
> *OH PLEASE INFORM ME WITH YOUR KNOWLEDGE !!!!!
> *


I dont think you are open minded enough to understand. I can see your in a bad mood or something so Im not going to bother. We can just talk about it at one of the upcoming shows.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 04:44 PM~6877549
> *I dont think you are open minded enough to understand. I can see your in a bad mood or something so Im not going to bother. We can just talk about it at one of the upcoming shows.
> *


Okay so now I'm really confused//?

Hablame por telephono cuando tengas tiempo Raul Gracias :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2007, 04:09 PM~6877722
> *Okay so now I'm really confused//?
> 
> Hablame por telephono cuando tengas tiempo Raul Gracias :wave:
> *


I lost your number and I dont have time to call you anyway. I think you just need to slow down and think.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2007, 04:29 PM~6877457
> *eddy dont you know engraver?
> *


Yeah I Know one he is a youngster from Vallejo named Juan he is pretty good


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 05:10 PM~6877730
> *I lost your number and I dont have time to call you anyway. I think you just need to slow down and think.
> *


Honesty is the best policy Raul, and quit frankly if you can whore on LAYITLOW then you obviously could find time to contact me, but its no big deal if you and Sic"N"Twisted don't want to participate in this thread I respect that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2007, 04:15 PM~6877759
> *Honesty is the best policy Raul, and quit frankly if you can whore on LAYITLOW then you obviously could find time to contact me, but its no big deal if you and Sic"N"Twisted don't want to participate in this thread I respect that.
> *


Im actually pming someone about some deals for lil guy and some other things for me. If you want me to stop the lowrider movement and the progression of my trike just for you then Im honestly not going to do that. I told you it can wait till theres a show so we can discuss this issue. There we can sit down like gentleman and settle what is bothering you today. 

I think that me and danny just dont like how a topic about the state we love is full of pages with people putting other people down. The other topic was pure love from cali residents. Eventually the topic got corrupted just like thisone did. It really hurt me when the other got locked. I took it personally cause it shows to other people from everywhere else that we coulndt get along and the mods had to step in like we were little kids.  :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

for real i think we need a new topic. to much crap in here and it wont look good to people that see this. theyre gonna think cali is just all drama and shittalkers. 
we need a new one so we can start fresh and show respect to every one,and show em how cali does it.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 05:22 PM~6877797
> *Im actually pming someone about some deals for lil guy and some other things for me. If you want me to stop the lowrider movement and the progression of my trike just for you then Im honestly not going to do that. I told you it can wait till theres a show so we can discuss this issue. There we can sit down like gentleman and settle what is bothering you today.
> 
> I think that me and danny just dont like how a topic about the state we love is full of pages with people putting other people down. The other topic was pure love from cali residents. Eventually the topic got corrupted just like thisone did. It really hurt me when the other got locked. I took it personally cause it shows to other people from everywhere else that we coulndt get along and the mods had to step in like we were little kids.    :tears:
> *


Yeah I don't have an answer as to why the other topic was locked, I started this topic to continue what was going on in the other one, I'm sure everyone here gets along, its all just B.S Lil' Guy and Cutty I don't think have an issue,I don't really have an issue with anyone on this particular thread, although sometimes I do come down on Juan, but that's only because I want to keep him on the right track.

I love CALIFORNIA just as much if not more then everyone else in here, but you have to understand that this is the internet and people are going to mess around here and there.

Like I said I started this topic for those bike builders out of AZTLAN since the mod locked the previous topic and everyone is welcomed to participate, if you feel that the other Team Cali was better or different then I respect your opinions and views. 

I cannot please everyone and I cannot control what other members post :happysad:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2007, 05:34 PM~6877851
> *for real i think we need a new topic. to much crap in here and it wont look good to people that see this. theyre gonna think cali is just all drama and shittalkers.
> we need a new one so we can start fresh and show respect to every one,and show em how cali does it.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im just saying what will be best for us. and making a new topic will be the first step.

i know i said alot of shit in here also cutty and regal king have also contributed too that.thats what made it go to shit. one minute every one is cool next minute shit starts again. we need to make an agreement to keep the peace, cause this topic is making us look realy bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 1 2007, 04:36 PM~6877864
> *Yeah I don't have an answer as to why the other topic was locked, I started this topic to continue what was going on in the other one, I'm sure everyone here gets along, its all just B.S Lil' Guy and Cutty I don't think have an issue,I don't really have an issue with anyone on this particular thread, although sometimes I do come down on Juan, but that's only because I want to keep him on the right track.
> 
> I love CALIFORNIA just as much if not more then everyone else in here, but you have to understand that this is the internet and people are going to mess around here and there.
> 
> Like I said I started this topic for those bike builders out of AZTLAN since the mod locked the previous topic and everyone is welcomed to participate, if you feel that the other Team Cali was better or different then I respect your opinions and views.
> 
> I cannot please everyone and I cannot control what other members post :happysad:
> *


Im not going to point the finger and say this person did this or that person said that. 

TEAM CALI TOPIC IS ABOUT CALIFORNIA, THATS IT, NOTHNING ELSE!!!!!

For everyone that posts in here, please take any personal issues or whatever somewhere else. 

Time to look ahead and not to the past.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im leaving this shit hole.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 05:22 PM~6877797
> *Im actually pming someone about some deals for lil guy and some other things for me. If you want me to stop the lowrider movement and the progression of my trike just for you then Im honestly not going to do that. I told you it can wait till theres a show so we can discuss this issue. There we can sit down like gentleman and settle what is bothering you today.
> 
> I think that me and danny just dont like how a topic about the state we love is full of pages with people putting other people down. The other topic was pure love from cali residents. Eventually the topic got corrupted just like thisone did. It really hurt me when the other got locked. I took it personally cause it shows to other people from everywhere else that we coulndt get along and the mods had to step in like we were little kids.    :tears:*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eddy got the pm.
when can you come over. we realy need to talk.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

OK GUYS LISTEN UP WE NEED TO SHOW RESPECT TO EVERY ONE HERE AND BE FAMILY.
SO IF YOU GOT SOMTHING STUPID TO SAY OR PUT SOME ONE DOWN, GET OUT OF THE TOPIC WE DONT NEED THAT SHIT YOU ALL KNOW THAT.

SO NO MORE SHIT TALKING HERE. IF YOU GOT SOMTHING RUDE TO SAY DONT POST IT.PLAIN AND SIMPLE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SMARTEST THING I EVER HERD U SAY.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2007, 07:02 PM~6878372
> *OK GUYS LISTEN UP WE NEED TO SHOW RESPECT TO EVERY ONE HERE AND BE FAMILY.
> SO IF YOU GOT SOMTHING STUPID TO SAY OR PUT SOME ONE DOWN, GET OUT OF THE TOPIC WE DONT NEED THAT SHIT YOU ALL KNOW THAT.
> 
> SO NO MORE SHIT TALKING HERE. IF YOU GOT SOMTHING RUDE TO SAY DONT POST IT.PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> *


great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 1 2007, 08:09 PM~6879246
> *SMARTEST THING I EVER HERD U SAY.
> *


well thank you.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Lil Guy, what color do you plan on painting your bike??????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 07:29 AM~6881215
> *Lil Guy, what color do you plan on painting your bike??????
> *


black,grey and white.and some pinstriping and silver leaf.
i saw a real nice black its called tuxedo black its bad.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 2 2007, 08:33 AM~6881232
> *black,grey and white.and some pinstriping and silver leaf.
> i saw a real nice black its called tuxedo black its bad.
> *


Pictures of "tuxedo black" :dunno:
Also remember to have it striped BeForE 
You do the final clear coat 

If your still looking for a painter let me know I have a few in mind for real reasonable price ranges.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 09:52 AM~6882038
> *Pictures of "tuxedo black" :dunno:
> Also remember to have it striped BeForE
> You do the final clear coat
> 
> If your still looking for a painter let me know I have a few in mind for real reasonable price ranges.
> *


i dont have pics but its a nice black.


yea im gona need a painter. i just gota get my custom fenders first.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: I am looking for these handlebars that arnt really twisted, they are like a square tube shape, but they do twist, just not much. * does anyone have a clue bout what handlebars I am reffering to? *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

its called scuare twist eddy.  

you coming tommorow eddy?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:48 PM~6883896
> *its called scuare twist eddy.
> 
> you coming tommorow eddy?
> *


are the square twist difficult to find? :dunno: 


and droops told me you were really upset, i dont know if i should go over? hno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 2 2007, 03:30 PM~6884157
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 04:52 PM~6885355
> *are the square twist difficult to find?  :dunno:
> and droops told me you were really upset, i dont know if i should go over?  hno:
> *


no. i know were to get the parts, dont worry.  


come over and bring kevin. TELL HIM I NEED THE PARTS ASAP!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 2 2007, 05:57 PM~6885388
> *no. i know were to get the parts, dont worry.
> come over and bring kevin. TELL HIM I NEED THE PARTS ASAP!!
> *


DO I HAVE TO? :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 04:59 PM~6885411
> *DO I HAVE TO? :angry:
> *


please.  we are gona trade parts. and i need them asap.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 2 2007, 06:07 PM~6885465
> *please.  we are gona trade parts. and i need them asap.
> *


OH NOW IT MAKES SENSE !!! YOU *NEED* ME TO TAKE *KEVIN* OVER TO VALLEJO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 05:56 PM~6885385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 2 2007, 05:12 PM~6885528
> *OH NOW IT MAKES SENSE !!! YOU NEED ME TO TAKE KEVIN OVER TO VALLEJO
> *


read what i put in your whore topic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed. 

SLM Monterey - March 18th
LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
SLM SF - May 20th
LRM San Diego - June 3rd
Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st. 
Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd

Whos going to go where?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 06:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
> Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> Low Vintage Hayward - April 28th
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd
> 
> Whos going to go where?
> *


Just added


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 07:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
> Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd
> 
> Whos going to go where?
> *


WE ARE ALSO HAVING A SHOW,... DETAILS COMING AS THEY ARE AVAILABLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2007, 06:54 PM~6886628
> *WE ARE ALSO HAVING A SHOW,... DETAILS COMING AS THEY ARE AVAILABLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Let us know.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 07:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
> Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd
> 
> Whos going to go where?
> *


IM DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 07:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> LG Productions Fresno - April 22ndGents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> SLM San Jose - Sep 2ndWhos going to go where?
> *


I'M GOING TO THESE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 07:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> *LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
> *Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> *SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> *Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> *Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> *SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd
> 
> Whos going to go where?
> *


Thanks for the info Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 06:29 PM~6886369
> *Shows coming up in Nor Cal. Feel free to ass the shows I missed.
> 
> SLM Monterey - March 18th
> LG Productions Fresno - April 22nd
> Gents Productions Cal Expo - April 22nd
> McClatchy High School Sacramento - May 4th
> UOP MECHA Show Stockton - May 5th
> SLM SF - May 20th
> LRM San Diego - June 3rd
> Chrome Classic San Jose June 10th
> Cali Showdown Stockton - July 1st.
> Bay Area Bosses TBA - July 22nd
> LRM San Mateo - Aug 26th
> SLM San Jose - Sep 2nd
> 
> Whos going to go where?
> *


Well.. i for sure wanna go to the one in monterey. take my lil Nene there.. but then before, or after, i have to take him to the beach. but i wanna go to that oneee :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 3 2007, 10:57 AM~6891630
> *Well.. i for sure wanna go to the one in monterey. take my lil Nene there.. but then before, or after, i have to take him to the beach. but i wanna go to that oneee :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

EDDY.

square twisted handle bars are. $4O

maching sissy bar $3O.

and maching pedals $26.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 04:32 PM~6894622
> *
> *


hi


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2007, 04:57 PM~6894339
> *EDDY.
> 
> square twisted handle bars are. $4O
> 
> maching sissy bar $3O.
> 
> and maching pedals $26.
> *


Thanks bro, do you have a link or pictures :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hey fellas I know this is a Bike thread, but I would really appreciate your guy's opinion 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry6897705


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 4 2007, 01:00 AM~6897797
> *Hey fellas I know this is a Bike thread, but I would really appreciate your guy's opinion
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry6897705
> 
> 
> *


I replied homie


----------



## Billy

:wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 4 2007, 03:13 AM~6899254
> *:wave:
> *


bout time~


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 3 2007, 09:58 PM~6897766
> *Thanks bro, do you have a link or pictures :dunno:
> *


google 'the bone collector' he got some good stuff.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 07:41 PM~6896349
> *SUP BRO.
> *


just building my bike.

what you got for the O7 season.


----------



## PICAZZO

Good morning fellas :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 4 2007, 09:35 AM~6900776
> *Good morning fellas :wave:
> *


HI! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:40 AM~6900444
> *just building my bike.
> 
> what you got for the O7 season.
> *


I GOTTA GIRLS TRIKE CUMMIN OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 4 2007, 02:52 PM~6903649
> *I GOTTA GIRLS TRIKE CUMMIN OUT.. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 4 2007, 02:52 PM~6903649
> *I GOTTA GIRLS TRIKE CUMMIN OUT.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 05:19 PM~6904909
> *
> *


got something in your eye??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 05:21 PM~6904924
> *got something in your eye??
> *


yeah, lil criminals trike. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

team cali is alot better now.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

hi team cali.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 5 2007, 08:43 AM~6909710
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave:
> *


sup eddy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 06:23 PM~6904936
> *yeah, lil criminals trike.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI.


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 07:31 AM~6918443
> *GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

* wussup pimps playas and bike builders of the night *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

HOWDY! :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 10:56 AM~6925331
> *HOWDY! :wave:
> *


Your a cowboy? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2007, 10:42 AM~6925618
> *Your a cowboy?  :dunno:
> *


i wish.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 01:20 PM~6926124
> *i wish.
> *


Why?????


----------



## huggybear!

hno: hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 06:26 PM~6927856
> *WAZ UP TEAM CALI!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: AYE BRO POST A PIC OF YOUR BIKE ON HERE


----------



## NorCalLux

what the fuk is up


----------



## chamuco61

'sup everyone!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 8 2007, 01:14 PM~6934512
> *what the fuk is up
> *


sup fool. hows the new project going?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 8 2007, 04:15 PM~6935748
> *sup fool. hows the new project going?
> *


update pics by wendsday


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 8 2007, 04:15 PM~6935748
> *sup fool. hows the new project going?
> *


Why do you wish you were a cowboy


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 8 2007, 04:19 PM~6935797
> *update  pics by wendsday
> *


:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 8 2007, 02:05 PM~6934426
> *:wave: AYE BRO POST A PIC OF YOUR BIKE ON HERE
> *


I GOTTA TAKE MORE AFTER I GET IT REPAINTED..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 9 2007, 09:21 AM~6941780
> *I GOTTA TAKE MORE AFTER I GET IT REPAINTED..
> *


Just post old one's until then :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 01:20 PM~6926124
> *i wish.
> *


Why do you wish you were a cowboy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 10 2007, 06:35 AM~6950442
> *Why do you wish you were a cowboy?
> *


i was playing.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2007, 07:44 AM~6950476
> *i was playing.
> *


That was a gay comment kid :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 10 2007, 07:31 AM~6950428
> *Just post old one's until then :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT ILL TRY TO DO IT WHEN I GET HOME..


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## R.O.C

T


T



T

WASSUP TEAM CALI!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

GOOD BYE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2007, 08:21 AM~6959450
> *GOOD BYE.
> *


:wave: don't let the door hit you on the way out :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:52 AM~6967649
> *sup.
> *


:angry: I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R.O.C

WASUP TEAM CALI


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 12 2007, 02:28 PM~6971238
> *WASUP TEAM CALI
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 12 2007, 02:30 PM~6971259
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: TEAM CALI.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## bad news

every one working on there shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 16 2007, 09:38 AM~7000997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP FELLAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 16 2007, 05:31 PM~7005880
> *SUP FELLAS
> *


Q-Vo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI BITCH!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Good Morning Team Cali :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

CHEVY SAY'S WUSSUP TO TEAM CALI :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 AM~7021494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEVY SAY'S WUSSUP TO TEAM CALI  :biggrin:
> *


what imposter friend is this? :angry: 

what happend to butters?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2007, 04:35 PM~7024025
> *what imposter friend is this? :angry:
> 
> what happend to butters?
> *


he is budder's new friend


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 03:36 PM~7024034
> *he is budder's new friend
> *


thats cool.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 18 2007, 04:40 PM~7024058
> *thats cool.
> *


YUP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2007, 04:23 PM~7024358
> *YUP
> *


can you do me a big favor?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NorCalLux

dru down


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

POST ALL OF TEAM CALI'S CARS.


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 20 2007, 06:22 AM~7030905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those rims are going to look nice on the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 11:22 AM~7030905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:* THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING BOUT !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats up ******.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NorCalLux

whos 65?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7034123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your 65 is nice.


----------



## NorCalLux

slap some rims on it!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7030905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no comment :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2007, 04:42 PM~7034559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks better whit the white walls bigger guey


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 06:44 PM~7034562
> *it looks better whit the white walls bigger guey
> *


 :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux

bigger white walls!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 19 2007, 06:44 PM~7034562
> *it looks better whit the white walls bigger guey
> *


on old skool cars bitch


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

now this is a cutless


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 19 2007, 04:52 PM~7034615
> *now this is a cutless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat did u have muraled on the trunk?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2007, 05:22 PM~7034450
> *your 65 is nice.
> *


thanks


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2007, 12:32 PM~7039963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2007, 12:32 PM~7039963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 02:49 PM~7040303
> ****
> *


YES YOU ARE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 20 2007, 10:34 PM~7043024
> *YES YOU ARE.
> *


takes one to know one.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 10:43 PM~7043078
> *takes one to know one.
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.C

T

T


T


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY SOON TO BE DAILY.


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 22 2007, 09:26 AM~7052993
> * MY SOON TO BE DAILY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks lifted :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IT IS. 







:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C

WAS UP TEAM CALI


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 23 2007, 08:18 AM~7062065
> * IT IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 23 2007, 09:18 AM~7062065
> * IT IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NOT A GOOD DAILY THEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## PICAZZO

*what it dew*


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkhMcyuYroA...related&search=



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TeAm CaLiFoRNiA.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 23 2007, 07:35 PM~7066497
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2007, 09:14 PM~7067719
> *NOT A GOOD DAILY THEN
> *


IT IS 4 ME..ITS A NICE STARTER.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 26 2007, 09:24 AM~7092218
> *IT IS 4 ME..ITS A NICE STARTER.
> *


 :uh: its juiced, not a good daily driver nothing but headache's


----------



## 66 schwinn

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

toot


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2007, 12:25 PM~7093983
> *:uh:  its juiced, not a good daily driver nothing but headache's
> *


I JUZ FOUND OUT THAT THE DUDE IS TAKIN THE SETUP...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 27 2007, 07:39 PM~7104364
> *I JUZ FOUND OUT THAT THE DUDE IS TAKIN THE SETUP...
> *


Be thankful. If I were you I would put it back to stock until you find a little bucket or something to drive around daily.


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7104499
> *Be thankful. If I were you I would put it back to stock until you find a little bucket or something to drive around daily.
> *


I HAVE A COUPLE RIDES ALREADY BUT IT WILL MY FIRST LO LO.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2007, 12:33 PM~7094743
> *toot
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 27 2007, 10:10 PM~7105736
> *I HAVE A COUPLE RIDES ALREADY BUT IT WILL MY FIRST LO LO.
> *


well then dont drive it daily, use your other cars for that


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 27 2007, 09:10 PM~7105736
> *I HAVE A COUPLE RIDES ALREADY BUT IT WILL MY FIRST LO LO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7104502
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jan 26 2007, 01:07 PM~7094506
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 12:22 PM~7138801
> *:wave:
> *


*q-vo*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 1 2007, 05:47 PM~7150954
> *:wave:
> *


wussup homie :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 1 2007, 07:58 PM~7152433
> *TEAM CALI!!!!
> *


remember our conversation yesterday........


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2007, 07:34 PM~7161308
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Im smiling cause I just looked up your skirt.


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2007, 07:34 PM~7161323
> *:biggrin:  Im smiling cause I just looked up your skirt.
> *


 :happysad: :tongue: you make a dark man bluch !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 1 2007, 07:58 PM~7152433
> *TEAM CALI!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Nov 23 2006, 10:55 PM~6627626-->
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was organized to bring together and unite bike builders throughout California.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 23 2006, 11:06 PM~6627652
> *WE GOTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG.AND REPRESENT CALI.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what team cali is about, showing love for one another. and supporting each other.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I SECOND THAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by R.O.C+Nov 23 2006, 11:16 PM~6627682-->
> 
> 
> 
> CALI IS GONNA COME UP HARD FOR O7
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:40 PM~6627733
> *This is badass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

sup team cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HHHHOOOO RRRAAAA!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 08:40 PM~7229471
> *sup team cali
> *


welcome to the family.


----------



## CE 707

im planing to bring my bike out this year to rep my club and team cali :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7229545
> *im planing to bring my bike out this year to rep my club and team cali :thumbsup:
> *


  Lets go to fresno.


----------



## CE 707

when is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 10:39 PM~7230072
> *when is it
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7229545
> *im planing to bring my bike out this year to rep my club and team cali :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CE 707

sup with it team cali


----------



## Lil Spanks

is it *team cali* or team *northern cali*..cuz it all nor. cal in here???????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

JUZ CALI..NOTHING SPECIFIC.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i can not wait till next year DLK is coming out to show off what we got


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BIKES OR PARTS? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 04:32 PM~7233183
> *BIKES OR PARTS? :0
> *


both i will be setting up a both at what ever show i go to and showing bikes :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2007, 03:38 PM~7233205
> *both i will be setting up a both at what ever show i go to and showing bikes  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  U SHOULD COME TO A CALI SHOW!THAT WOULD B PERTY NICE..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 04:39 PM~7233211
> *:0   U SHOULD COME TO A CALI SHOW!THAT WOULD B PERTY NICE..
> *


next year i will be in cali,texas,az and maybe florida :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 PRIVATE JET? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2007, 02:23 PM~7233130
> *is it team cali or team northern cali..cuz it all nor. cal in here???????
> *


Its Team Cali bro. I hardly see Casper or some of the other guys from down there post in here but were all in the same gang.  All Cali is welcome.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 04:41 PM~7233221
> *:0 PRIVATE JET? :biggrin:
> *


i wish i have to trailer all my shit it will cost alot but it will be well worth it just to habg out with teh cali guys


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 03:42 PM~7233228
> *Its Team Cali bro. I hardly see Casper or some of the other guys from down there post in here but were all in the same gang.    All Cali is welcome.
> *


WELL SAID.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2007, 03:44 PM~7233242
> *i wish i have to trailer all my shit it will cost alot but it will be well worth it just to habg out with teh cali guys
> *


DAM THATS A JOURNEY! :cheesy: MY DAD BOUGHT A 40' DIESLE PUSHER AND WE ONLY USE IT ONCE EVERY 3 MUNTHS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 04:48 PM~7233260
> *DAM THATS A JOURNEY! :cheesy: MY DAD BOUGHT A 40' DIESLE PUSHER AND WE ONLY USE IT ONCE EVERY 3 MUNTHS.
> *


damn i am going to live on teh road next year we cut our tour this year to only 15 shows next year hope to be aroun 20


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

street low monteray looks like the first show to bust out in


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 06:52 PM~7242460
> *street low monteray looks like the first show to bust out in
> *


i need someone to REP DLK at that show and pass out flyers lol


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup Team Cali :wave:
Just got my L.G. Productions app. In the mail we will also be having the Vallejo show this year August 12th very close to my birthday :0


----------



## NorCalLux

just hope the rain done fuck it up like last year


----------



## CE 707

repin team cali


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## CE 707

weres every one at today ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2007, 07:41 PM~7282261
> *weres every one at today ?
> *


Right here homie, Im getting ready for the shows. Dont let them sneek up on you.


----------



## 187 dunks

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

taste of tequila is coming back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 09:03 AM~7285068
> *taste of tequila is coming back.
> *


finish one bike 1st :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 20 2007, 05:20 PM~7310747
> *finish one bike 1st    :uh:
> *


X 650


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 10:13 PM~7313238
> *X 650
> *


 :biggrin: 


:wave: how you been Raul?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7313513
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:  how you been Raul?
> *


Im alright but Im tired. Too many things going on. What about you?


----------



## NorCalLux

newbe


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 10:57 PM~7313609
> *Im alright but Im tired. Too many things going on. What about you?
> *


SAME HERE, I GOT MY BIKE BACK, JUST WANT TO ADD SOME CUSTOM PARTS AND THATS IT



MY REGAL IN IN FRESNO GETTING THE FRAME AND UNDERCARRAIGE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

LIL GUY WHY ARE YOU NOT IN SCHOOL ANYMORE? :uh: 


I HOPE RAUL DOES TAKE LONGER TO DELIVER YOUR BIKE, OR MAYBE HE SHOULD DELIVER IT TO YOUR CLASSROOM TO MAKE SURE YOU ATTEND :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

hahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 21 2007, 12:14 PM~7317608
> *LIL GUY WHY ARE YOU NOT IN SCHOOL ANYMORE?  :uh:
> I HOPE RAUL DOES TAKE LONGER TO DELIVER YOUR BIKE, OR MAYBE HE SHOULD DELIVER IT TO YOUR CLASSROOM TO MAKE SURE YOU ATTEND :angry:
> *


I just need someone to meet me half way. That would be alot better for me.


----------



## CE 707

what up everyone.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2007, 07:37 PM~7320929
> *I just need someone to meet me half way. That would be alot better for me.
> *


RAUL I AM MORE THEN WILLING TO MEET YOU IN SACRAMENTO, BUT JUAN KEEPS SAYING THAT YOU WILL BRING IT ALL THE WAY, I TRIED EXPLAINING TO HIM HOW YOUR SCHEDULE IS BUSY, AND HIS BIKE IS NOT THE ONLY BIKE YOU ARE BUILDING.


LET ME KNOW WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NorCalLux

that was last years


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 22 2007, 12:28 PM~7327056
> *that was last years
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Regal King, BAYTOWNSLC, SantaAna*, 76'_SCHWINN
*


*
not on school? its ok, i will click and print this to let everyone know how you decided that school is not important, cant wait til this decision kicks you in the ass !!*


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 22 2007, 01:08 PM~7327433
> *lol
> *


its true bro


----------



## NorCalLux

i know what bout his parents they dont give a shit if he go or not?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 21 2007, 10:45 PM~7323461
> *RAUL I AM MORE THEN WILLING TO MEET YOU IN SACRAMENTO, BUT JUAN KEEPS SAYING THAT YOU WILL BRING IT ALL THE WAY, I TRIED EXPLAINING TO HIM HOW YOUR SCHEDULE IS BUSY, AND HIS BIKE IS NOT THE ONLY BIKE YOU ARE BUILDING.
> LET ME KNOW WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU
> *


I will pm you soon so we can get this taken care of.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 23 2007, 05:45 PM~7338729
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

whats up


----------



## 86' Chevy

dip'n76 quit whoring :uh: :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux

damn newbes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

* wussup Team Cali !!!!! * :wave:


----------



## CE 707

whats up with it cali


----------



## Lil Spanks

anybody going to STREETLOW, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS ill be there with team mzsexia.....and my ride


----------



## Lil Spanks

i wanna see new faces over there..raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 27 2007, 06:20 PM~7367789
> *i wanna see new faces over there..raul
> *


  See you there.


----------



## NorCalLux

outstandin all of hte lux bike guys are going


----------



## CE 707

when is the monteray show


----------



## NorCalLux

march 18th


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 27 2007, 06:39 PM~7367936
> *when is the monteray show
> *


Lets go fool. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 07:48 PM~7368021
> *Lets go fool.  :cheesy:
> *


take ur bike fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 06:49 PM~7368024
> *take ur bike fool
> *


underconstruction bitch. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

thats just terrable just take the front forks then


----------



## CE 707

how far is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 06:50 PM~7368035
> *thats just terrable just take the front forks then
> *


wtf?


----------



## NorCalLux

from where ur at prolly like a hour n half


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For me its 3 hours.


----------



## NorCalLux

takes me a hour from eastbay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 06:53 PM~7368072
> *takes me a hour from eastbay
> *


I never been to monterey but the last time I went to salinas from Sacramento, it took a little bit over two hours. Im sure that Monterey is going to be about 3 hours.


----------



## NorCalLux

u didnt go to the LG show there last year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 06:56 PM~7368098
> *u didnt go to the LG show there last year?
> *


Nope.


----------



## CE 707

im down to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 27 2007, 07:00 PM~7368141
> *im down to go
> *


  Im not sure which way Im going but if I go through I-80 we can meet up and you can follow me out there. Im just going for a few hours and Im not taking anything. Let me know.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7368109
> *Nope.
> *


u missed the funnest guy ever me ghost n danny was crackin up at the concert haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 07:02 PM~7368161
> *u missed the funnest guy ever me ghost n danny was crackin up at the concert haha
> *


great.


----------



## NorCalLux

i knew u was goin to say that too hahahah


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 07:02 PM~7368159
> *  Im not sure which way Im going but if I go through I-80 we can meet up and you can follow me out there. Im just going for a few hours and Im not taking anything. Let me know.
> *


your not going to take your bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Feb 27 2007, 07:11 PM~7368256-->
> 
> 
> 
> your not going to take your bike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2007, 06:49 PM~7368030
> *underconstruction bitch.  :uh:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## 86' Chevy

:cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## TonyO

What happened to my TEAM AZ topic? :tears:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2007, 01:22 PM~7383296
> *What happened to my TEAM AZ topic? :tears:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WAS UP TEAM CALI!!!! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2007, 01:22 PM~7383296
> *What happened to my TEAM AZ topic? :tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 2 2007, 09:51 PM~7394875
> *WAS UP TEAM CALI!!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## big9er




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Mar 6 2007, 06:32 PM~7422605
> *
> *


----------



## lowriderlovin65

team KILLA


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:41 PM~7424779
> *team KILLA
> *


*THIZZ IS WHAT IT IZ !!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi.


----------



## R.O.C

:0


----------



## NorCalLux

rocs mad


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2007, 10:18 AM~7427516
> *hi.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 7 2007, 05:14 PM~7431318
> *:uh:
> *


wtf.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

killla kali


----------



## Rusty193

:uh: :uh:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 9 2007, 05:09 PM~7446922
> *whats up everyone
> *


sup. are you bringing your bike out this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 9 2007, 05:09 PM~7446922
> *whats up everyone
> *


Homie, we need to talk at the moterey show. Im really getting inspired to start a new project. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 9 2007, 05:18 PM~7446963
> *sup. are you bringing your bike out this year.
> *


yes in deed


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

GOOD NIGHT CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

GOOD MORNING CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

WAS UP CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowriderlovin65

:wave: :wave: :werd:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 11 2007, 10:08 AM~7454993
> *GOOD MORNING CALIFORNIA  :biggrin:
> *


76-80 degrees today! = skirt yessssss!!! :biggrin: 
beautiful day enCA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 12 2007, 09:20 AM~7460430
> *76-80 degrees today! = skirt yessssss!!! :biggrin:
> beautiful day enCA
> *


PICS?
HOW MUCH SHIPPED?


----------



## sanjo_nena408

i was talkin bout this kinda skirt ^
not the other kind.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 12 2007, 09:39 AM~7460521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talkin bout this kinda skirt ^
> not the other kind.
> *


so was i. pervert.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

too bad im WEARING a skirt.,
sanjo_NENA408
as in.. im a girl not a guy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7460430
> *76-80 degrees today! = skirt yessssss!!! :biggrin:
> beautiful day enCA
> *


pics?


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 12 2007, 09:43 AM~7460547
> *too bad im WEARING a skirt.,
> sanjo_NENA408
> as in.. im a girl not a guy
> *


i know that.........was a joke......nevermind......you ruined it..........


----------



## sanjo_nena408

:tears:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 12 2007, 08:43 AM~7460547
> *too bad im WEARING a skirt.,
> sanjo_NENA408
> as in.. im a girl not a guy
> *


im go see this skirt u have on :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 12 2007, 11:47 AM~7462169
> *im go see this skirt u have on  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## CE 707

WHAT UP TO EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So anyway, Whats up team Cali?


----------



## lowriderlovin65

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

wammit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 02:19 PM~7492467
> *wammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its okay for acid etch.


----------



## NorCalLux

yep i felt like sumthin on the mirrors


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 03:19 PM~7492467
> *wammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty good man!!


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 03:19 PM~7492467
> *wammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WTF IS THAT


----------



## NorCalLux

just a desine i felt like putton in the mirrors its etched


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

EY RAUL YOU COMMIN THREW MILLER PARK 2MORO?


----------



## NorCalLux

that park is to dangerous hes goin to monterey tomrow


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 HA HA OK.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 17 2007, 11:26 AM~7496572
> *:uh: WTF IS THAT
> *


Look like Lowrider bike mirrors with pin stripes :dunno:


----------



## robz1904

PUTIN IT DOWN FOR TEAM CALI WITH MY TEARS OF A CLOWN.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Mar 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7508348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTIN IT DOWN FOR TEAM CALI WITH MY TEARS OF A CLOWN.
> *


thats a bad ass bike.  hope too see it at shows.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 18 2007, 10:36 AM~7500756
> *Look like Lowrider bike mirrors with pin stripes :dunno:
> *


well your wrong, its not


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 02:41 PM~7508442
> *well your wrong, its not
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Mar 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7508348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTIN IT DOWN FOR TEAM CALI WITH MY TEARS OF A CLOWN.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

powned


----------



## robz1904

a few more pics


----------



## robz1904

3 more for you


----------



## eric ramos

TATS ONE SIC N TWISTED MINED BIKE 
WTF THAT IS ONE OF THE RESONS I DONT LIKE CLOWNS CUS THEYLLL KILL U 
AINT U FROM THE 619?


----------



## robz1904

YAH, I AM


----------



## NaturalHighII

calmate eric, clowns no matan


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 11:01 PM~7512011
> *TATS ONE SIC N TWISTED MINED BIKE
> WTF THAT IS ONE OF THE RESONS I DONT LIKE CLOWNS CUS THEYLLL KILL U
> AINT U FROM THE 619?
> *


Your funny kid.


----------



## NorCalLux

erics hella funny looking he should be a clown


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Mar 19 2007, 11:56 PM~7511990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more for you
> *


freakin nice :0


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by robz1904+Mar 19 2007, 11:04 PM~7512022-->
> 
> 
> 
> YAH, I AM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur in the same club as upinsmoke que no?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 11:06 PM~7512028
> *calmate eric, clowns no matan
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they do in his bike theyk do
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Regal [email protected] 19 2007, 11:56 PM~7512212
> *Your funny kid.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ges
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 10:15 AM~7514082
> *erics hella funny looking he should be a clown
> *


fuck u


----------



## LowerDinU

nice ass bike homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robz1904

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2007, 01:45 PM~7515462
> * ur in the same club as upinsmoke que no?
> *


YAH THATS MY BROTHERS


----------



## robz1904

MY BROTHERS BIKE "UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## eric ramos

word
shit u fukers have clean bikes i like ur bothers more lol cus come on its a cheech n chong bike lol


----------



## robz1904

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 12:48 PM~7522614
> *word
> shit u fukers have clean bikes i like ur bothers more lol cus come on its a cheech n chong bike lol
> *


THANKS....YAH ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKE HIS BECAUSE OF THAT AND THE DRUG THEME


----------



## eric ramos

uffin: weed :thumbsup: lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

shut up eric, youve never had a puff of weed in your life


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup fools.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7522654
> *uffin: weed :thumbsup: lol
> *


*Get outta here with that shit !!!!!!! *


----------



## NorCalLux

erics not even from cali fuck that puto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2007, 10:24 AM~7537203
> *Get outta here with that shit !!!!!!!
> *


x2 its not even cool to admit that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2007, 10:26 PM~7540942
> *
> *


:wave: q-vo Socios :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2007, 04:56 AM~7541830
> *:wave: q-vo Socios :wave:
> *


Whats up loco. Where ya been? I didnt see you fools at the Streetlow show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: SUP FAMILY!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 24 2007, 05:44 PM~7544654
> *:wave: SUP FAMILY!
> *


sup. you working on any new bikes?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA IM TRYIN TO GET TWO BIKES DONE AT ONCE..DUM IDEA BECAUSE THERE MOVING VERY VERY SLOWLY..I STILL GOTA GET BOTH REPAINTED AND ALL NEW PARTS..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 24 2007, 09:15 PM~7544786
> *YEA IM TRYIN TO GET TWO BIKES DONE AT ONCE..DUM IDEA BECAUSE THERE MOVING VERY VERY SLOWLY..I STILL GOTA GET BOTH REPAINTED AND ALL NEW PARTS..
> *


good luck post some pics when you can


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 24 2007, 06:15 PM~7544786
> *YEA IM TRYIN TO GET TWO BIKES DONE AT ONCE..DUM IDEA BECAUSE THERE MOVING VERY VERY SLOWLY..I STILL GOTA GET BOTH REPAINTED AND ALL NEW PARTS..
> *


good luck. if you need parts let me know. i got a bunch i need to sell.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2007, 07:38 AM~7542065
> *Whats up loco. Where ya been? I didnt see you fools at the Streetlow show.
> *


Yeah I think only 3 cars showed from san jose....... We will all begin showing at the Fresno Show.... Kevin's bike will be out in May because I hear a special someone is building his forks..... The other two bikes will hopefully be showing and I just need handlebars and new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2007, 07:46 PM~7545295
> *Yeah I think only 3 cars showed from san jose....... We will all begin showing at the Fresno Show.... Kevin's bike will be out in May because I hear a special someone is building his forks..... The other two bikes will hopefully be showing and I just need handlebars and new wheels :biggrin:
> *


Damn, word spreads fast about that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

eddy what other 2 bikes?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 07:57 PM~7545364
> *man raul you so sexy
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 10:57 PM~7545364
> *man raul you so sexy
> *


wtf


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 07:24 PM~7544838
> *good luck. if you need parts let me know. i got a bunch i need to sell.
> *


4SHO!THANX BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

..,


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 11:02 PM~7545398
> *fukin juan gotti stop fuckin with my shit *****.
> *


lmao no mas just that one 
i did all that shit once but no mas 
shit imagine what cutty would have done
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7545398
> *fukin juan gotti stop fuckin with my asshole rite now.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2007, 08:03 PM~7545406
> *lmao no mas just that one
> i did all that shit once but no mas
> shit imagine what cutty would have done
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> *


i trusted you *****. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 11:07 PM~7545433
> *i trusted you *****. :angry:
> *


imagine what cutty would have did
I was just fucking with you fool
dont get but hurt lol
plus I changed your pic for you foolio


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 08:07 PM~7545433
> *i trusted you *****. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 24 2007, 09:11 PM~7545453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2007, 08:57 PM~7545359
> *eddy what other 2 bikes?
> *


Martin with the Tangerine one
And Rick with the Kandy Rootbeer brown one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 25 2007, 06:57 AM~7546783
> *Martin with the Tangerine one
> And Rick with the Kandy Rootbeer brown one.
> *


  hopefully ill be out by august for san mateo LRM.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 08:16 AM~7546847
> * hopefully ill be out by august for san mateo LRM.
> *


Remeber the school rules


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 25 2007, 07:38 AM~7546931
> *Remeber the school rules
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 08:59 AM~7546997
> *
> *


Does this mean your going to get back into school next semester??????


----------



## PICAZZO

*well if your going to join the club you have to !!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 25 2007, 06:57 AM~7546783
> *Martin with the Tangerine one
> And Rick with the Kandy Rootbeer brown one.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:07 PM~7558723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats going on with these bikes? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

the tangerine one is getting some parts plated.
the root beer brown one :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:12 PM~7558760
> *the tangerine one is getting some parts plated.
> the root beer brown one  :dunno:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

good night


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 27 2007, 12:12 AM~7559321
> *good night
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

dont be a fool stay in school


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 27 2007, 09:43 AM~7561017
> *dont be a fool stay in school
> *


yes 76'SCHWINN listen to this advice


----------



## NorCalLux

haha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2007, 08:51 AM~7561107
> *yes 76'SCHWINN listen to this advice
> *


didnt we talk about this yesterday?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2007, 01:25 PM~7562670
> *didnt we talk about this yesterday?
> *


Just hope your being serious


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2007, 03:25 PM~7562670
> *didnt we talk about this yesterday?
> *


why are you not in school lil homie
not tryin to preach but edjumacation is important.


----------



## PICAZZO

X2


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHO'S ALL OFF 4 SPRING BREAK? :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

AND WHO'S GUNNA MARCH 2MORO?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 30 2007, 10:36 PM~7588947
> *AND WHO'S GUNNA MARCH 2MORO?
> *


where


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I DONT NO..WHERE EVER..THERE SUPPOSABLY HAVING A BIG MARCH HERE IN SAC 2MORO..


----------



## CE 707

wake the fuck up cali :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 30 2007, 09:42 PM~7588975
> *I DONT NO..WHERE EVER..THERE SUPPOSABLY HAVING A BIG MARCH HERE IN SAC 2MORO..
> *


whats the march for?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 31 2007, 03:24 PM~7591528
> *whats the march for?
> *


CESAR CHAVEZ'S BIRTHDAY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 31 2007, 09:41 PM~7593483
> *CESAR CHAVEZ'S BIRTHDAY.
> *


Did anything happen?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM NOT SURE..I DIDNT GO OUT NO WHERE I WAZ TO BIZZY TAKING CARE OF THINGS AROUND THA HOUSE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

20,000

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 1 2007, 08:27 AM~7594728
> *
> *


What's going to happen with the school thing?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .LiL CRiMiNAL_@Apr 1 2007, 09:13 AM~7594901
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

good morning


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD MORNING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEAM CALI!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OK IVE DECIDED TO JUZ LEAVE THE BIKE HOW IT IS 4 ONE MORE YEAR..AND C HOW THINGS GO..SO IM LOOKIN 4 NEW PARTS TO PUT ON..SO HIT ME UP IF U HAVE ANYTHING 4 SALE..NO RUST..NO CHINA GOLD..THANX. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2007, 10:55 PM~7593882
> *you think your cool now? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 2 2007, 07:08 PM~7605906
> *you think your cool now?  :uh:
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 07:09 PM~7605910
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 2 2007, 08:08 PM~7605906
> *you think your cool now?  :uh:
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7601571
> *What's going to happen with the school thing?
> *


  ITS OK AVOID THE QUESTION JUAN........ GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BIKE....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2007, 07:20 PM~7613548
> *  ITS OK AVOID THE QUESTION JUAN........ GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BIKE....
> *


hey homie, Why do you bring your personal business onto this site? Alot of this shit isnt really our business and Im sure Juan doesnt appriciate you taking about him like that. I think that a direct approch will be more affective for what your trying to do.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 08:21 PM~7613569
> *hey homie, Why do you bring your personal business onto this site? Alot of this shit isnt really our business and Im sure Juan doesnt appriciate you taking about him like that. I think that a direct approch will be more affective for what your trying to do.
> *


TRIED DIDNT WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2007, 07:22 PM~7613579
> *TRIED DIDNT WORK
> *


This isnt going to work any better. If you come at people the wrong way then there not going to accept you or your message.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 08:23 PM~7613586
> *This isnt going to work any better. If you come at people the wrong way then there not going to accept you or your message.
> *


AT THIS POINT ITS OK RAUL, REALLY, HE CAN FINISH HIS BIKE OR WHATEVER HE WANTS TO DO, HE MADE DECISIONS THAT ARE GOING TO AFFECT HIM AND KICK HIM IN THE BUTT.... MY HELP WITH HIM STOPS HERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2007, 07:25 PM~7613605
> *AT THIS POINT ITS OK RAUL, REALLY, HE CAN FINISH HIS BIKE OR WHATEVER HE WANTS TO DO, HE MADE DECISIONS THAT ARE GOING TO AFFECT HIM AND KICK HIM IN THE BUTT.... MY HELP WITH HIM STOPS HERE.
> *


Im glad hes got your blessing. Just remember bro, this topic is called Team Cali.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 08:28 PM~7613626
> *Im glad hes got your blessing. Just remember bro, this topic is called Team Cali.
> *


I REMEMBER I DID START IT :biggrin: (WELL AT LEAST PT. 2 )


----------



## PICAZZO

IMMA PICK UP SOME NEW TIRES AND HOPEFULLY SHOW AT THE FRESNO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 3 2007, 07:32 PM~7613662
> *IMMA PICK UP SOME NEW TIRES AND HOPEFULLY SHOW AT THE FRESNO SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck at the show and take some pics if you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM..JERRY SPRINGER.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2007, 08:13 PM~7614026
> *DAM..JERRY SPRINGER.. :biggrin:
> *


Nope, Just team Cali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ONLY DA BEST!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Raul you won't be going to the Fresno Show?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Apr 4 2007, 11:33 PM~7622079-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 11:12 PM~7621999
> *MY BIKE FRAME REPPIN" THAT 650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOTHING FANCY...............


----------



## PICAZZO

*THIS IS MY FAVORITE BIKE !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 10:40 PM~7622103
> *THIS IS MY FAVORITE BIKE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you serious?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 4 2007, 11:41 PM~7622107
> *are you serious?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CE 707

nice taste :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 5 2007, 12:25 AM~7622237
> *nice taste    :twak:
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH IT? :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 11:39 PM~7622272
> *WHATS WRONG WITH IT?  :happysad:
> *


the seat looks misplaced. very poor quality etching, and that chicken wire dont help it at all.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2007, 12:39 AM~7622272
> *WHATS WRONG WITH IT?  :happysad:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 11:41 PM~7622106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lowrider bike of the future right here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NorCalLux

i agree with smokey


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Apr 4 2007, 06:31 AM~7615791-->
> 
> 
> 
> Raul you won't be going to the Fresno Show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 10:34 PM~7622082
> *NOTHING FANCY...............
> *


I know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 4 2007, 11:39 PM~7622272
> *WHATS WRONG WITH IT?  :happysad:
> *


Some people dont like it cause the guy wins at shows for awards he doesnt deserve. For example, he won best upholstry when there is absoulutly none of the bike. He won best engraving when we all know that others had better engraving. He won best of show when there was better. Now, its not his fault that he won those awards. Its clearly the judges and there favortizm cause hes from a certain city. But, alot of us dont think the bike was done well. Alot of it has to do with that and the attitude of the owner.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 5 2007, 09:14 AM~7624073
> *lowrider bike of the future right here!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: This guy would get creamed at a LRM show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:29 PM~7627402
> *Some people dont like it cause the guy wins at shows for awards he doesnt deserve. For example, he won best upholstry when there is absoulutly none of the bike. He won best engraving when we all know that others had better engraving. He won best of show when there was better. Now, its not his fault that he won those awards. Its clearly the judges and there favortizm cause hes from a certain city. But, alot of us dont think the bike was done well. Alot of it has to do with that and the attitude of the owner.
> *


WORDS SPOKEN FROM A WISE MAN.
:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:30 PM~7627414
> *:nono: This guy would get creamed at a LRM show.
> *


:thumbsdown: Lrm aka large rim magazine :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 PM~7628554
> *  :thumbsup:  Lrm aka large rim magazine  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2007, 09:59 PM~7628554
> *:thumbsdown: Lrm aka large rim magazine :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:29 PM~7627402
> *Some people dont like it cause the guy wins at shows for awards he doesnt deserve. For example, he won best upholstry when there is absoulutly none of the bike. He won best engraving when we all know that others had better engraving. He won best of show when there was better. Now, its not his fault that he won those awards. Its clearly the judges and there favortizm cause hes from a certain city. But, alot of us dont think the bike was done well. Alot of it has to do with that and the attitude of the owner.
> *


never met the guy........... :0


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 PM~7628554
> *:thumbsdown: Lrm aka large rim magazine :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah knock the mag, but u know u go to the shows!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 8 2007, 02:01 AM~7642211
> *yeah knock the mag, but u know u go to the shows!! :biggrin:
> *


Bullshit :twak: I stay away from anything LRM fuck em all how I feel


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 8 2007, 11:03 AM~7642922
> *Bullshit :twak: I stay away from anything LRM fuck em all how I feel
> *


LRB dont have all the wheel ads just bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2007, 09:32 AM~7631363
> *never met the guy...........  :0
> *


I have.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 09:56 AM~7643154
> *I have.
> *


Is he a jerk?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 8 2007, 09:26 AM~7643272
> *Is he a jerk?
> *


We can talk about that one of these days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Happy Easter Team Cali!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 11:32 AM~7643585
> *Happy Easter Team Cali!!!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

HAPPY EASTER TEAM CALIFAS!!!!!!!!!!
FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 10:32 AM~7643297
> *We can talk about that one of these days.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2007, 12:01 AM~7672293
> *
> *


--------------------
SOCIOS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, MAY 27TH 2007 - SACRAMENTO CA.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313332

*Coming soon...
Project "Coqueta"
Project "Focal point"
Project "Freddy"
and 2 more...*
Word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2007, 09:07 PM~7672346
> *--------------------
> SOCIOS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, MAY 27TH 2007 - SACRAMENTO CA.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313332
> 
> Coming soon...
> Project "Coqueta"
> Project "Focal point"
> Project "Freddy"
> and 2 more...
> Word?
> *


coming soon after I finish your frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2007, 12:16 AM~7672421
> *coming soon after I finish your frame.
> *


 hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7672444
> *hno:
> *


Not including the two bikes were giving away at our show. Time to start the assembly line again.


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup fools.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NorCalLux

should have a bike get together this summer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 06:28 PM~7686704
> *should have a bike get together this summer
> *


thats not a bad idea.


----------



## NorCalLux

i didnt go on last year we were goin to do the alameda point


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:28 PM~7686704
> *should have a bike get together this summer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:34 PM~7686736
> *i didnt go on last year we were goin to do the alameda point
> *


it will never happen


----------



## NorCalLux

your prolly right haha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEAM CALI TILL I DIE!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 17 2007, 06:36 PM~7715470
> *great
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:28 PM~7686704
> *should have a bike get together this summer
> *


x2


----------



## Billy

TEAM CALI!!! :biggrin: 

U GUYS AND GALLS MISSED ME HA :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7729779
> *  TEAM CALI!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> U GUYS AND GALLS MISSED ME HA :0
> *


sup fool. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:28 PM~7686704
> *should have a bike get together this summer
> *


You need to get together with a painter and give those bikes a real paint job. :uh:


----------



## CE 707

whats up team cali :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 06:53 PM~7731251
> *i need to get together with a painter and give my jeep a real paint job.  :uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 07:28 PM~7731605
> *that guy in virginia stole my idea of shooting everyone and then shooting myself in the head.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 07:59 PM~7731933
> *i like to buttram men becuse im gay ..catch me in the castro distric in my sureno jeep
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 08:06 PM~7731990
> *does anyone know why I keep smelling burittos and farts?
> *


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 19 2007, 05:08 PM~7730484
> *sup fool. :wave:
> *


howdy!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 20 2007, 03:00 PM~7738041
> *howdy!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up with the trike?


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 04:33 PM~7738196
> *whats up with the trike?
> *


still ned wire 4 mi welder....whats up with your bike?? this is lil guy right


----------



## eric ramos

DONT U SEE HIS SHIT IN HIS AVITAR BUT THAT IS AN OLD PIC HES ACTUALY WORKIN ON HIS BIKE NOT LIKE UR ASS


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:59 PM~7738585
> *DONT U SEE HIS SHIT IN HIS AVITAR BUT THAT IS AN OLD PIC HES ACTUALY WORKIN ON HIS BIKE NOT LIKE UR ASS
> *


fuck u bitch ass u aint from cali so keep dreaming


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 08:08 PM~7739445
> *fuck u bitch ass u aint from cali so keep dreaming
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 20 2007, 04:50 PM~7738547
> *still ned wire 4 mi welder....whats up with your bike?? this is lil guy right
> *


i need to get my frame back. i have all the body work done. and im waiting on my fenders. after that its off to paint.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:56 PM~7739750
> *i need to get my frame back. i have all the body work done. and im waiting on my fenders. after that its off to paint.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7739796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

yep goin to b a good show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 09:06 PM~7739823
> *yep goin to b a good show
> *


BE PREPARED TO BE THERE ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAY


----------



## NorCalLux

u know this man im ready to be tired like raul and sunburnt ghahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:06 PM~7739831
> *BE PREPARED TO BE THERE ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAY
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 09:08 PM~7739843
> *u know this man im ready to be tired like raul and sunburnt ghahah
> *


YOUR ON TRASH DUTY ALL DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:09 PM~7739852
> *YOUR ON TRASH DUTY ALL DAY
> *


thats why I was sunburned and tired as hell.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:10 PM~7739855
> *thats why I was sunburned and tired as hell.
> *


THE PLACE NEEDS TO BE SPOTLESS WHEN WE LEAVE


----------



## NorCalLux

thats great i wana judge bikes too for pete sakes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:10 PM~7739855
> *thats why I was sunburned and tired as hell.
> *


WERE U SMASHIN ON THAT LIL JOHN DEERE CART? :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7739873
> *WERE U SMASHIN ON THAT LIL JOHN DEERE CART? :cheesy:
> *


he had the doors open yellin east oakland *****


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7739872
> *thats great i wana judge bikes too for pete sakes
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 09:12 PM~7739883
> *he had the doors open yellin east oakland *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7739873
> *WERE U SMASHIN ON THAT LIL JOHN DEERE CART? :cheesy:
> *


nope. i was dragging the garbage bag around an shit.


----------



## NorCalLux

i bet u got mad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7739892
> *nope. i was dragging the garbage bag around an shit.
> *


AT THE END OF THE SHOW YOU WERE FALLING ASLEEP ON THE HILL


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7739903
> *AT THE END OF THE SHOW YOU WERE FALLING ASLEEP ON THE HILL
> *


and he looked like a tomato


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 09:14 PM~7739897
> *i bet u got mad
> *


nope. it wasnt that bad.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7739910
> *nope. it wasnt that bad.
> *


HE'LL FIND THAT OUT SOON


----------



## NorCalLux

swell


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I had alot to do that day. This year is goign to be a pain in the ass cause, I need to take my trike and both give away bikes, plus an ice chest and get the meeting for the bike club started.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:19 PM~7739942
> *I had alot to do that day. This year is goign to be a pain in the ass cause, I need to take my trike and both give away bikes, plus an ice chest and get the meeting for the bike club started.
> *


I THINK YOUR GOING TO NEED A BIGGER TRUCK OR MAKE 2 TRIPS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:22 PM~7739960
> *I THINK YOUR GOING TO NEED A BIGGER TRUCK OR MAKE 2 TRIPS
> *


multiple.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 20 2007, 08:12 PM~7739883
> *he had the doors open yellin east oakland *****
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:24 PM~7739979
> *multiple.
> *


THE INFAMOUS JEEP?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 10:01 PM~7740238
> *THE INFAMOUS JEEP?
> *


yup.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 09:01 PM~7740238
> *THE INFAMOUS JEEP?
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 09:19 PM~7739942
> *I had alot to do that day. This year is goign to be a pain in the ass cause, I need to take my trike and both give away bikes, plus an ice chest and get the meeting for the bike club started.
> *


I HOPE THE TRIKE DOSEN'T FALL AGAIN, ITS ONLY FALLEN TWICE AND BOTH TIMES WERE AT THAT LOCATION, JUST DIFFERENT SHOWS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THAT SUCKED..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2007, 09:09 PM~7740285
> *I HOPE THE TRIKE DOSEN'T FALL AGAIN, ITS ONLY FALLEN TWICE AND BOTH TIMES WERE AT THAT LOCATION, JUST DIFFERENT SHOWS
> *


how that happen?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 10:01 PM~7740238
> *THE INFAMOUS SURENO BLUE JEEP?
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2007, 04:29 PM~7743747
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 04:53 PM~7743865
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2007, 06:44 PM~7744123
> *:uh:
> *


X4


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7748287
> *
> *


Did you make it out to the show? Mike went and said there was only like 5 bikes.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 02:28 PM~7748297
> *Did you make it out to the show? Mike went and said there was only like 5 bikes.
> *


dam thats gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2007, 03:40 PM~7748353
> *dam thats gay
> *


Thats why I didnt go.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 02:43 PM~7748367
> *Thats why I didnt go.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## R.O.C

t


t


t

T


T


T



T



T


T


T


T


T


T


T


T

T

T

T

T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
T
TO THE TOP


----------



## Billy




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 24 2007, 11:11 PM~7767930
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## CE 707

whats up cali


----------



## R.O.C

:0


----------



## R.O.C

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7779388
> *:biggrin:
> *


you got a 64. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2007, 03:28 PM~7748297
> *Did you make it out to the show? Mike went and said there was only like 5 bikes.
> *


NAH I DIDNT GO..I WAZ MAYBE GONNA GO TO THE FRESNO SHOW BUT THEN PLANS CHANGED SO I DIDNT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## lowriderlovin65

sup team cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 27 2007, 05:21 PM~7788385
> *sup team cali
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 27 2007, 05:26 PM~7788418-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L:Apr 27 2007, 05:39 PM~7788497
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2007, 06:00 PM~7788626
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin: HOWS IT HANGIN.. :0


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 27 2007, 06:13 PM~7788682
> *:biggrin: HOWS IT HANGIN.. :0
> *


slitly to the left!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 27 2007, 08:42 PM~7789231
> *slitly to the left!!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Billy

:wave: team cali!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

:smilie:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 3 2007, 08:16 AM~7826219
> *:wave: team cali!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WAS UP FAM?


----------



## CE 707

where the fuck is everyone


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 5 2007, 10:52 AM~7839501
> *where the fuck is everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux

it looks great


----------



## PICAZZO

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 8 2007, 08:17 AM~7857526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats faygo joker aka gizmo 1


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 7 2007, 04:19 PM~7852836
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## R.O.C

..............


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2007, 11:41 AM~7858847
> *thats faygo joker aka gizmo 1
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 8 2007, 01:13 PM~7859485
> *:roflmao:  :barf:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: WHOS ALL GOIN 2 THE SOCIOS SHOW?


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 11 2007, 08:18 AM~7882380
> *:wave: WHOS ALL GOIN 2 THE SOCIOS SHOW?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 I GESS ONLY ME N U! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 12 2007, 02:22 AM~7887897
> *:0  I GESS ONLY ME N U! :biggrin:
> *


I forgot who else was going.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2007, 06:45 AM~7888237
> *I forgot who else was going.
> *


 :angry: how can you forget about me :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

Ill be there to :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2007, 07:52 AM~7888398
> *:angry: how can you forget about me :biggrin:
> *


HE MEANS EXCEPT 4 THE VETERANS THAT ALWAYS GOES.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 12 2007, 10:59 AM~7889118
> *HE MEANS EXCEPT 4 THE VETERANS THAT ALWAYS GOES.. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2007, 07:52 AM~7888398
> *:angry: how can you forget about me :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 12 2007, 05:16 PM~7890633
> *:yes:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 11 2007, 07:18 AM~7882380
> *:wave: WHOS ALL GOIN 2 THE SOCIOS SHOW?
> *


i guess i will be there :uh: .. naw i cant fuckin wait see u all there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@May 14 2007, 10:16 AM~7899824
> *i guess i will be there :uh: .. naw i cant fuckin wait see u all there
> *


This time say whats up. I think Billy will be there too.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2007, 08:46 PM~7905373
> *This time say whats up. I think Billy will be there too.
> *


dont know if im taking the bike i bring the hooptie and have a lil bit of fun!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@May 14 2007, 10:02 PM~7905498
> *dont know if im taking the bike i bring the hooptie and have a lil bit of fun!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Team Cali :wave:


Is anyone going to be attending the San Francisco Show this Sunday? :dunno:


----------



## CYCLON3

niccee


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

IN$PIRATION$ B.C WILL BE THERE!WHO ELSE IS GOING?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 15 2007, 10:06 AM~7908054
> *IN$PIRATION$ B.C WILL BE THERE!WHO ELSE IS GOING?
> *


TO THE FRISCO SHOW RIGHT?


----------



## NorCalLux

ill b at the frisco show this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys there.


----------



## NorCalLux

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 06:58 PM~7911679
> *great
> *


I hope a seagull shits on your bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 05:57 PM~7911667
> *See you guys there.
> *


not me.


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 07:01 PM~7911701
> *I hope a seagull shits on your bike.
> *


i hope to leave a big shat on your bike seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:04 PM~7911731
> *i hope to leave a big shat on your bike seat
> *


If you do thats what your going to be eatin for lunch.


----------



## NorCalLux

so your takin ur trike asshole?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:47 PM~7912094
> *so your takin ur trike asshole?
> *


what trike?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+May 15 2007, 06:04 PM~7911731-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to leave a big shat on your bike seat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 06:46 PM~7912088
> *If you do thats what your going to be eatin for lunch.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 07:51 PM~7912130
> *what trike?
> *


your just goin to check it out again :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 06:57 PM~7911667
> *See you guys there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

2 days away :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2007, 10:18 AM~7923561
> *2 days away  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7926993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

Sup Raul :wave: I shall see you at your guy's show !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

UR COMMIN? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 23 2007, 08:26 AM~7962060
> *UR COMMIN? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA, AFTER I LEAVE THE FRESNO SHOW THE DAY BEFORE


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 22 2007, 09:56 AM~7955389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike came out back in the in like 95 still looks just as good as when it first came out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its going to be a good show.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2007, 11:37 PM~7968073
> *  Its going to be a good show.
> *


Always is :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

To The Top


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 12:20 PM~7963528
> *YEA, AFTER I LEAVE THE FRESNO SHOW THE DAY BEFORE
> *


 :0 :0 KOOL!TIME TO MEET THE LO*LYSTICS FAMILY IF U HAVENT ALREADY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, Alot of work is going onto this show. I havent had time to get the pictures up for the lowrider bikes were giving away.  Trophys are huge. Wait till ya see them. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2007, 01:14 AM~7981732
> *Man, Alot of work is going onto this show. I havent had time to get the pictures up for the lowrider bikes were giving away.    Trophys are huge. Wait till ya see them.  :biggrin:
> *


*nice show you guys put together bro !!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 11:19 AM~7992779
> *nice show you guys put together bro !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks buddy. Im glad everyone had a good time. Thanks for coming out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 10:21 AM~7992794
> *Thanks buddy. Im glad everyone had a good time. Thanks for coming out.  :thumbsup:
> *


 WERES THE PICS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 28 2007, 11:44 AM~7992941
> * WERES THE PICS.
> *


I didnt take any pics.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

damn i was so mad when i couldent get my bike or car to the socios show i tryed so hard too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 11:46 AM~7992945
> *I didnt take any pics.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@May 28 2007, 12:05 PM~7993057
> *damn i was so mad when i couldent get my bike or car to the socios show i tryed so hard too
> *


Its cool homie. Theres always next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2007, 12:07 PM~7993067
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I know but it was alot of the same bikes. There were some that I should have took pics of. I think someone said he took sme and they did the photoshoot for mikes bike for streetlow. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

*lots of vendors, tattoos going on, good food at reasonable prices, lots and lots of raffles, good turn out !!!! and it was FREE !!!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7993087
> *I know but it was alot of the same bikes. There were some that I should have took pics of. I think someone said he took sme and they did the photoshoot for mikes bike for streetlow.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They said it was going to be in the next issue but we will see how that goes.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHO WON BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES/TRIKES?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 09:51 PM~7996887
> *Wussup Sam's Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are trying to organize a LAYITLOW PICNIC going for Nor Cal........
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

*GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI4NIA *


----------



## 650 ReGaL

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 09:09 AM~8015022
> *GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI4NIA
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

* :angel: R.I.P.  BRIAN........*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

R.I.P CUTTY.ILL C U UP THERE HOMIE.. :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Brian will always be a part of TEAM CALI. :angel:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BIG LOSS TO TEAM CALI PHYSICALLY BUT MENTALY HE WILL ALWAYS BE WITH US..


----------



## PICAZZO

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2007, 02:52 PM~8047276
> *
> *


:wave: 

What's going on Lil' Nugga :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

LOL!SHYT JUZ DA SAYME OLD..JUZ TRYIN TO GET MY BIKE DONE SO I CAN WORK ON GETTIN A NEW LOW..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 6 2007, 06:49 PM~8055923
> *LOL!SHYT JUZ DA SAYME OLD..JUZ TRYIN TO GET MY BIKE DONE SO I CAN WORK ON GETTIN A NEW LOW..
> *


i feel you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 6 2007, 06:49 PM~8055923
> *LOL!SHYT JUZ DA SAYME OLD..JUZ TRYIN TO GET MY BIKE DONE SO I CAN WORK ON GETTIN A NEW LOW..
> *


Whens it going to be done?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8071647
> *Whens it going to be done?
> *


how ya been Raul?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 9 2007, 10:31 AM~8071755
> *how ya been Raul?
> *


Busy. I been talking to Kevin and Juan plus this funeral thing came up. Im about to head out in a few and do some more work on stuff. I havent even touched my stuff. :angry:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2007, 12:05 PM~8072098
> *whats up everyone
> *


Hey, you going to Devotions tomorrow?


----------



## CE 707

yeah ill be there I've been trying to get this car up to par


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8074217
> *yeah ill be there I've been trying to get this car up to par
> *


  See you there.


----------



## CE 707

sounds good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8071647
> *Whens it going to be done?
> *


SHOULD BE READY FOR PAINT NEXT WEEKEND..IM NOT GOIN TO DEVOTIONS SO WERE GONNA HAVE TO WORK OUT SUM OTHER DAY..


----------



## PICAZZO

ttt


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 12 2007, 03:29 PM~8091433
> *:wave:
> *


HOW YA' DOIN ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 04:40 PM~8099222
> *HOW YA' DOIN ?
> *


why you posting in the bike forum? thought we had a deal.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 05:40 PM~8099222
> *HOW YA' DOIN ?
> *


good thanks for asking how about you


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 10:23 AM~8007376
> *
> *



if this happens i will be there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 30 2007, 09:38 PM~8211063
> *:biggrin:
> *


You going tomorrow?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

its not the same.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 09:39 PM~8211071
> *You going tomorrow?
> *


 :nosad: TAKIN THE DIESEL PUSHER TO THE LAKE WITH THE FAM..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 30 2007, 09:41 PM~8211085
> *:nosad: TAKIN THE DIESEL PUSHER TO THE LAKE WITH THE FAM..
> *


Dont drown. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 09:45 PM~8211108
> *Dont drown.  :uh:
> *


GOTTA BOAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8211141
> *GOTTA BOAT.. :biggrin:
> *


What about a life jacket?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

CHECK


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: Good Morning Team California !!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup eddy.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2007, 09:13 AM~8225503
> *sup eddy.
> *


:wave: WussuP Juan :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 09:25 AM~8226078
> *:wave: WussuP Juan :wave:
> *


weres my buddy butters?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2007, 10:28 AM~8226101
> *weres my buddy butters?
> *


Here is a picture of Mr. Budders and his lil' brother Chevy looking out the window for cats :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2007, 11:47 AM~8226643
> *
> *












* HERE HE IS CATCHING SOME SUN *


----------



## CE 707

how are you doing Regal King


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WAS GUHD TEAM CALI..JUST GETTIN BACK 4RUM A NICE LIL TRIP WITH THE FAM..WHATS NEW?


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 3 2007, 04:23 PM~8229143
> *WAS GUHD TEAM CALI..JUST GETTIN BACK 4RUM A NICE LIL TRIP WITH THE FAM..WHATS NEW?
> *


 :uh: what? did you come on lil to brag? u didnt even invite us


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 09:36 PM~8211054
> *Back on top.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2007, 06:25 PM~8230027
> *
> *


did you seriously just quote yourself? :uh: 






























































once again..  lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2007, 06:31 PM~8230071
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh: I gotta go swim. I will deal with you later.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2007, 06:38 PM~8230119
> *:uh: I gotta go swim. I will deal with you later.
> *


 hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 3 2007, 07:24 PM~8230021
> *:uh: what? did you come on lil to brag? u didnt even invite us
> 
> *


 :tears: DNT EVEN START U ALREADY KNEW WAT WAZ UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2007, 12:02 PM~8234442
> *:tears: DNT EVEN START U ALREADY KNEW WAT WAZ UP.. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so what are you guys bringing out this year?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 09:57 PM~8236918
> *so what are you guys bringing out this year?
> *


MY BIKE=DIFFERENT PAINT..DONT KNOW WHEN..JUS BEFORE OUR SHOW..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 10:35 AM~8240081
> *MY BIKE=DIFFERENT PAINT..DONT KNOW WHEN..JUS BEFORE OUR SHOW..
> *


the red one?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

AFIRMATIVE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 01:54 PM~8241477
> *AFIRMATIVE
> *


word.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ITS TAKIN UP SPACE IN MY ROOM NEED TO GET RID OF IT..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 02:09 PM~8241574
> *ITS TAKIN UP SPACE IN MY ROOM NEED TO GET RID OF IT..
> *


are you parting it out?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM NT SURE IF I DONT GET ANY GOOD OFFERS ON THE WHOLE BIKE THEN ILL THINK ABOUT IT..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8241823
> *IM NT SURE IF I DONT GET ANY GOOD OFFERS ON THE WHOLE BIKE THEN ILL THINK ABOUT IT..
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:  4RUM THIS







TO THIS







TO THIS..


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

lil criminal do you still have them og bent forks?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NO... :tears: :tears: :tears: I WISH I FUCKIN DID..BT O WELL SHIT HAPPENS. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 6 2007, 09:56 AM~8248236
> *NO... :tears:  :tears:  :tears: I WISH I FUCKIN DID..BT O WELL SHIT HAPPENS. :biggrin:
> *


godam. did you atleast sell it for a good price?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I FUCKIN TRADED THEM STRAIT ACROSS 4 THE FORKS I HAVE NOW LIKE A DUMASS..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 6 2007, 10:23 AM~8248350
> *I FUCKIN TRADED THEM STRAIT ACROSS 4 THE FORKS I HAVE NOW LIKE A DUMASS..
> *


man thats gay.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 6 2007, 11:30 AM~8248408
> *man thats gay.
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 6 2007, 08:12 AM~8247068
> *lil criminal do you still have them og bent forks?
> *


Why do you want those forks?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 07:20 AM~8253446
> *Why do you want those forks?
> *


i always wanted them. i dont know i guess looking at them old school lowrider bike mag pics and seeing how clean the bikes look with them i wanted them on my bike (not black sunday) plus i like them og lowriders and want to build one next.


----------



## PICAZZO

GooD MorninG PeoplE :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 09:44 AM~8253754
> *i always wanted them. i dont know i guess looking at them old school lowrider bike mag pics and seeing how clean the bikes look with them i wanted them on my bike (not black sunday) plus i like them og lowriders and want to build one next.
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 10:27 AM~8254169
> *ITS GONNA TAKE ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY..
> *


you dont want to know how much i already spent on my bike.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SELL IT. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 10:36 AM~8254216
> *SELL IT. :biggrin:
> *


no thanks.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 01:35 PM~8254210
> *you dont want to know how much i already spent on my bike.
> *


relax. cant be that much. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:54 AM~8254563
> *relax.  cant be that much. :uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Shows comming up in our area. Feel free to post more cause I know Im missing some.

*LG Fresno July 22nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344566









*Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251









*LG Vallejo - No topic yet. *

*Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924









*Cultural Connection Sep 30*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562


----------



## socios b.c. prez

just for everyone elses information,you have until Aug 3rd to pre reg for the san mateo show and for regal king, I dont care.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 12:14 PM~8254667
> *just for everyone elses information,you have until Aug 3rd to pre reg for the san mateo show.
> *


bummer.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 12:14 PM~8254667
> *just for everyone elses information,you have until Aug 3rd to pre reg for the san mateo show and for regal king, I dont care.
> *


  i wish i could


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 02:56 PM~8254575
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 01:14 PM~8254667
> *just for everyone elses information,you have until Aug 3rd to pre reg for the san mateo show and for regal king, I dont care.
> *


I MITE BRING MY BIKE IF MY CLUB GOES..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave: wake the fuk up team cali!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Well Socios b.c. will be there. :biggrin: If you guys go we can take a new lil pic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6627762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 10:02 AM~8258900
> *Well Socios b.c. will be there. :biggrin: If you guys go we can take a new lil pic.
> *


  MISSING ONE RYDER THO..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OK HERE IT IS..


----------



## Ronin

thats tight, is it a flush fit with the rear fender?


----------



## MR.559

Cen Cali in the house  whos going to the Fresno show :cheesy: july 22nd


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 02:09 PM~8260109
> *OK HERE IT IS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the hold up?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MONEY FOR PAINT..I MITE JUST SELL IT PRIMERED..OR GET IT PAINTED AND KEEP IT 4 ANOTHER YEAR..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 04:45 PM~8260795
> *MONEY FOR PAINT..I MITE JUST SELL IT PRIMERED..OR GET IT PAINTED AND KEEP IT 4 ANOTHER YEAR..
> *


Go to this place in woodland and you can get it painted for $70. Then get someone to do patterns on it or some murals. Then let Agnelo pinstripe it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 8 2007, 02:39 PM~8260498
> *Cen Cali in the house   whos going to the Fresno show :cheesy: july 22nd
> *


:tears:
imma be in maryland 

MAN! FUCK iw anna go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUX 4 U..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 04:50 PM~8260823
> *Go to this place in woodland and you can get it painted for $70. Then get someone to do patterns on it or some murals. Then let Agnelo pinstripe it again.  :thumbsup:
> *


CANDY? :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 04:10 PM~8260943
> *SUX 4 U..
> *


thanks :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I GOT U..


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 04:20 PM~8260998
> *I GOT U..
> *


nah uh  

damn i havent been to a show in a while

i couldnt go to frisko cuz my mom didnt let me
and my bitch ass ex was bitching
lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 05:23 PM~8261011
> *nah uh
> 
> damn i havent been to a show in a while
> 
> i couldnt go to frisko cuz my mom didnt let me
> and my bitch ass ex was bitching
> lol
> *


YA HUH..AND THATS PERTY GAY..


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 04:26 PM~8261027
> *YA HUH..AND THATS PERTY GAY..
> *


i know!! :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 05:27 PM~8261031
> *i know!!  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8260823
> *Go to this place in woodland and you can get it painted for $70. Then get someone to do patterns on it or some murals. Then let Agnelo pinstripe it again.  :thumbsup:
> *


no shit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 06:14 PM~8261277
> *no shit?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:

I ALREADY TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT PLACE  :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8261280
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> I ALREADY TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT PLACE  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 05:15 PM~8261280
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> I ALREADY TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT PLACE  :uh:
> *


you didnt say it was that cheap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats for a basic color. Its more for a candy and patterns. I dont remember how much this was but they painted it there.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 05:30 PM~8261379
> *Thats for a basic color. Its more for a candy and patterns. I dont remember how much this was but they painted it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.

whats that thing on the seat post.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Video clip of Amigos Bike Club. Click on last post to play........
Got more pictures to add, let me know what you think so far....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 06:35 PM~8261439
> *looks good.
> 
> whats that thing on the seat post.
> *


Its one of those fake "IV" things that you can buy in Mexico. Its a corona one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 05:42 PM~8261504
> *Its one of those fake "IV" things that you can buy in Mexico. Its a corona one.
> *


 creative.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 06:30 PM~8261379
> *Thats for a basic color. Its more for a candy and patterns. I dont remember how much this was but they painted it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT SUMIN LIKE THAT..


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 8 2007, 06:34 PM~8261418
> *AMIGOS BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Thanks.....


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 8 2007, 09:24 PM~8262741
> *Thanks.....
> *


you should build a love machine bike too  primer spots and all thats would be the shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 09:22 PM~8262730
> *I WANT SUMIN LIKE THAT..
> *


Take it to that place in Woodland.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Hahaha. Naw I wouldnt wanna kill it by making a Love Machine bike too. That was a good idea though.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:31 PM~8262785
> *Take it to that place in Woodland.
> *


TRIPPLE DIGIT PRICE 4 THAT HUH?AND DO THEY HAVE A WEBSITE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 09:40 PM~8262864
> *TRIPPLE DIGIT PRICE 4 THAT HUH?AND DO THEY HAVE A WEBSITE?
> *


yes and no website. Remember that boys frame bike that we gave away at our show? They painted that one there too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OH NO SHIT..THATS KOOL!HOW MUCH WAS THAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 09:55 PM~8263056
> *OH NO SHIT..THATS KOOL!HOW MUCH WAS THAT?
> *


This one. I dont honestly remember cause it was along time ago but the place is still there. Let me know if you want the info. We will probably take nenas frame there to get painted.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

O OK..AND YEA GIVE ME THE INFO AND ILL HIT EM UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 09:59 PM~8263100
> *O OK..AND YEA GIVE ME THE INFO AND ILL HIT EM UP
> *


Ill get it for you cause I dont remember where I put it. I will pm you tomorrow.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> This one. I dont honestly remember cause it was along time ago but the place is still there. Let me know if you want the info. We will probably take nenas frame there to get painted.
> 
> 
> are they good....they lay kandy or wat kinda paint do they do


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> This one. I dont honestly remember cause it was along time ago but the place is still there. Let me know if you want the info. We will probably take nenas frame there to get painted.
> are they good....they lay kandy or wat kinda paint do they do
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are kandys. But they do just about anything. A basic metallic paint job out of one of there books is really cheap. Kandy and patterns is obviosly more.
Click to expand...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA I WANT MAYBE A CANDY TANGURINE WITH TRIBAL PATTERNS N MAYBE GOLD LEAF A LITTLE LATER ON.. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 01:04 PM~8254613
> *Shows comming up in our area. Feel free to post more cause I know Im missing some.
> 
> LG Fresno July 22nd
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Vallejo - No topic yet.
> 
> Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultural Connection Sep 30
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

:angry: imma be out of STATE on the 22nd :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THATS GAY.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 10 2007, 10:05 AM~8275031
> *THATS GAY.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 10 2007, 09:02 PM~8280370
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BLOWED OF AN 8TH.. uffin: :werd:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 10 2007, 09:07 PM~8280408
> *BLOWED OF AN 8TH.. uffin:  :werd:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NT MY FAULT.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8280511
> *NT MY FAULT.. :biggrin:
> *


great.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

hi team cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jul 10 2007, 10:01 PM~8280783
> *hi team cali
> *


  :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:56 AM~8281697
> * :wave:
> *


UR TEAM CALI?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP TEAM CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2007, 09:08 PM~8288389
> *SUP TEAM CALI
> *


whats up homie. Whats the next show you going to?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup family :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lowrid3r

:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whens your bike going to be done lowrid3r?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HEY RAUL,SAY IF I WENT TO THIS PLACE UR TALKING ABOUT AND JUST GET A CANDY JOB WITH TONS OF CLEAR WOULD THAT BE AROUND THE PRICE RANGE U MENTIONED?AND HOW LONG WOULD THEY HAVE THE FRAME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You Maybe 3 or 4 bills but I know you will have it back by san mateo unless there busy right now. Let me see if I can find there info.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM IS IT THE CLEAR THATS STACKIN UP THE PRICE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know. Your going to have to call them and find out.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ALRIGHT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 01:04 PM~8254613
> *Shows comming up in our area. Feel free to post more cause I know Im missing some.
> 
> LG Fresno July 22nd
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Vallejo - No topic yet.
> 
> Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultural Connection Sep 30
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fresno shows next weekend. Is anyone going?


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 11:01 AM~8312362
> *Fresno shows next weekend. Is anyone going?
> *


HOW YA BEEN BRO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 04:23 PM~8313719
> *HOW YA BEEN BRO?
> *


busy and kinda stressing.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 04:25 PM~8313738
> *busy and kinda stressing.
> *


HOPE EVERYTHING IS OKAY WITH YOU RAUL :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 09:53 PM~8316038
> *HOPE EVERYTHING IS OKAY WITH YOU RAUL  :0
> *


I will be ok.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## chicanolegacysf

hey regal king ,I didnt know you had a lowrider bike, what kind is it?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 09:54 PM~8316045
> *I will be ok.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2007, 10:11 PM~8316226
> *hey regal king ,I didnt know you had a lowrider bike, what kind is it?
> *


not sure exactly, i know its not a schwinn, but doesnt seem like a chinese frame either


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 PM~8316240
> *not sure exactly, i know its not a schwinn, but doesnt seem like a chinese frame either
> *


I think its a huffy.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 PM~8316240
> *not sure exactly, i know its not a schwinn, but doesnt seem like a chinese frame either
> *


remember a few years back @ mission rock & 3rd st. I believe it was 
carnales custom toy drive or something, and you brought a bike , is that the
one your talkiing about?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its a Huffy.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:14 PM~8316247
> *I think its a huffy.
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO

I know that it not being a Real Schwinn
Takes allot of heat from Die Hard Bike builders, but its all I had and either way I'm happy with what I have


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 01:13 PM~8319993
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 17 2007, 10:20 AM~8327614
> *I know that it not being a Real Schwinn
> Takes allot of heat from Die Hard Bike builders, but its all I had and either way I'm happy with what I have
> *


huffys are good. alot of great bikes were huffys.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 02:10 PM~8329677
> *huffys are good. alot of great bikes were huffys.
> *


x2 its the made in china frames that suck


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8329797
> *x2 its the made in china frames that suck
> *


word.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 17 2007, 11:20 AM~8327614
> *I know that it not being a Real Schwinn
> Takes allot of heat from Die Hard Bike builders, but its all I had and either way I'm happy with what I have
> *


FUCK bro, that was really heartwarming :tears: I should go and hug my bike :yessad:  eventhough its a 1979 schwinn :yessad:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 03:10 PM~8329677
> *huffys are good. alot of great bikes were huffys.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 03:14 PM~8339368
> *thanks bro
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 18 2007, 05:08 PM~8339768
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 10:35 AM~8345286
> *:wave:
> *


sup eddy.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Yo eddy, it be nice if somebody design a transformer bike. what do you
think?, but the bike gotz to transform into a robot, know what I mean


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 19 2007, 07:04 PM~8349613
> *Yo eddy, it be nice if somebody design a transformer bike. what do you
> think?, but the bike gotz to transform into a robot, know what I mean
> *


not much you can do. if you want to make it turn into some thing you gotta think how to make it stand up, weight and possible weakness points, how to make it lock in, gotta think about the chain too.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2007, 09:05 PM~8350340
> *not much you can do. if you want to make it turn into some thing you gotta think how to make it stand up, weight and possible weakness points, how to make it lock in, gotta think about the chain too.
> *


Your right, forget it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 19 2007, 08:32 PM~8350539
> *Your right, forget it
> *


sorry i fuked it up for you. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

sup homies


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2007, 08:05 PM~8350340
> *not much you can do. if you want to make it turn into some thing you gotta think how to make it stand up, weight and possible weakness points, how to make it lock in, gotta think about the chain too.
> *


Hey i think he was being sort of sarcastic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 20 2007, 11:13 AM~8353954
> *Hey i think he was being sort of sarcastic
> *


word.


----------



## chicanolegacysf

but maybe with some fab work, and accuaters it could be done


----------



## PICAZZO

where is Raul?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 01:50 PM~8354954
> *where is Raul?
> *


working i guess.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 20 2007, 02:09 PM~8355108
> *
> *


nice avi.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 20 2007, 02:21 PM~8355176
> *:yes:
> *


61,62 and 63? :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

63 62 61 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 20 2007, 04:52 PM~8355843
> *63 62 61 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:50 PM~8354954
> *where is Raul?
> *


I dont get of work till 5:30. 



WHATS UP TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NEW JOB? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 21 2007, 11:17 AM~8359019
> *NEW JOB? :cheesy:
> *


Since last year.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

whats up team cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## MR.559

:0 


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2007, 12:12 AM~8362196
> *See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

WATS UP :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 11:12 PM~8362196
> *See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take pics.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any of you fools know anyone that can lace and true rims? let me know.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 22 2007, 06:00 PM~8365955
> *any of you fools know anyone that can lace and true rims? let me know.
> *


what you looking to lace?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 22 2007, 06:13 PM~8366024
> *what you looking to lace?
> *


rimz :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 22 2007, 05:13 PM~8366024
> *what you looking to lace?
> *


144 spoke arizonas.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 22 2007, 06:23 PM~8366088
> *144 spoke arizonas.
> *


i would but i did one 144 spoke and said fuck it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 22 2007, 05:24 PM~8366098
> *i would but i did one 144 spoke and said fuck it
> *


x2. :biggrin: i gave up lacing. plus i loose nipples and spokes.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 22 2007, 08:24 PM~8366953
> *x2. :biggrin: i gave up lacing. plus i loose nipples and spokes.
> *


i lace up racing wheels from time to time its hard to believe some of these fuckers are running suicide spokes 12 to 20 on a 27" inch wheel but its hard to get a wrech between spokes and i dont like the screwdriver method that has a tendency to do the humpty dumpy once its all said and done you only succeded in fuking the loop up


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 22 2007, 08:24 PM~8366953
> *x2. :biggrin: i gave up lacing. plus i loose nipples and spokes.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 07:55 AM~8370072
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:19 AM~8370264
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 08:27 AM~8370326
> *:wave:
> *


sup eddy.  


how the fuck do you put on a tie?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 09:27 AM~8370326
> *:wave:
> *


VUERY NICE AVI! :cheesy: 
uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:54 AM~8370893
> *sup eddy.
> how the fuck do you put on a tie?
> *


i just buy clip ons :biggrin: 



why you asking?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 03:28 PM~8373273
> *i just buy clip ons  :biggrin:
> why you asking?
> *


got me a job at safeway. yesterday was training just sat on my ass for 4 hours and shit. today is my first day. start at 8.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im out. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2007, 06:08 AM~8377700
> *got me a job at safeway. yesterday was training just sat on my ass for 4 hours and shit. today is my first day. start at 8.
> *


*congradulations homie,* imma come visit you sometime soon


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0  IMA GET ME A CUNSTUCTION JOB AFTER I GET OUT SCHOOL.I CANT STAND INSIDE JOBS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 24 2007, 09:16 AM~8379057
> *congradulations homie, imma come visit you sometime soon
> *


thanks, sat on my ass for 9 hours watching videos. :uh: sounds harder than it is.
so i was happy that i ended my shift so i come out like a champ and a guy ask for buttermilk i go to the milk section, nothing there so i said let me ask for help. so i go and a ladie wants tea and a dude wants caned sardine.and i dont know shit at all and its my first day.so i said fuked this and left


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ONLY WAY TO GET THREW IT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yup.


team cali rocks! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OFF TOP FAM!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

you quit your job already? :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 11:53 AM~8388731
> *you quit your job already?  :0
> *


no, why?

walked all dam day. for the first 5 hours my legs hurt. after that i all i felt was numb and my leg joints pop.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2007, 03:19 PM~8389804
> *no, why?
> 
> walked all dam day. for the first 5 hours my legs hurt. after that i all i felt was numb and my leg joints pop.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I used to work for Safeway back in the day. Do you work at the one by your house?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

where can i get some hydros like the ones on tha bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8391581
> *I used to work for Safeway back in the day. Do you work at the one by your house?
> *


yea.
ima courtesy clerk.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2007, 08:13 PM~8391934
> *yea.
> ima courtesy clerk.
> *


I used to work graveyard stocking the store. it was pretty cool cause we had a boom box and played cd's hella loud. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 06:33 PM~8391604
> *where can i get some hydros like the ones on tha bikes
> *


prohopper for $400 

good thing i can get them for $150. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 06:33 PM~8391604
> *where can i get some hydros like the ones on tha bikes
> *


prohopper for $400 

good thing i can get them for $150. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bragger.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2007, 08:15 PM~8391953
> *prohopper for $400
> 
> good thing i can get them for $150. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

anyone going to any shows? this weekend ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 08:20 PM~8392000
> *anyone going to any shows? this weekend ?
> *


THIS SUNDAY I'M GOING TO EAST SIDE RIDERS SHOW IN SAN JO IN THE MORNING THEN HEADED OVER TO FREMONT FOR THE LIFES FINEST BBQ IN THE AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to Seattle for the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 07:14 PM~8391948
> *I used to work graveyard stocking the store. it was pretty cool cause we had a boom box and played cd's hella loud.  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool. i just have to kiss ass to customers and put back in the shelves what people leave behind, help bag shit and gather up the carts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8392103
> *thats cool. i just have to kiss ass to customers and put back in the shelves what people leave behind, help bag shit and gather up the carts.
> *


Its cool homie. That sounds way better then my first job.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8392121
> *Its cool homie. That sounds way better then my first job.
> *


its easy. just that im not used to walking.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

RISE AND SHINE MOTHERFUKERS!!!! :wave:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yawn.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

scratch and fart


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 26 2007, 08:51 AM~8395810
> *scratch and fart
> *


wtf? :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS GOOD TEAM CALI? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 26 2007, 12:25 PM~8397124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

team california :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

:0 









* LOCS650 AND REGALKING DECIDED TO THROW THE 1ST ANNUAL BAY AREA/ NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LAYITLOW.COM PICNIC *

IT WILL BE HELD AT QUARRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA, ITS GOT A NICE LAKE YOU CAN EVEN GO FISHING AT WITH A PERMIT....... THE COST TO GET INTO THE PARK IS 5 DOLLARS TO PARK PER CAR AND 2 DOLLARS FOR DOGS....... AFTER WE CAN ALL HEAD OUT TO SAM'S BURGERS AND KICK IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 28 2007, 01:56 AM~8412021
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCS650 AND REGALKING DECIDED TO THROW THE 1ST ANNUAL BAY AREA/ NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LAYITLOW.COM PICNIC
> 
> IT WILL BE HELD AT QUARRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA, ITS GOT A NICE LAKE YOU CAN EVEN GO FISHING AT WITH A PERMIT....... THE COST TO GET INTO THE PARK IS 5 DOLLARS TO PARK PER CAR AND 2 DOLLARS FOR DOGS....... AFTER WE CAN ALL HEAD OUT TO SAM'S BURGERS AND KICK IT :biggrin:
> *


Isnt there a show on that day?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

raul im gonna send the m/o out monday....couldnt get u another used twisted gooseneck the guy onluy has them new so yea....but im gonna keep my eye out for u


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 28 2007, 10:05 AM~8413269
> *raul im gonna send the m/o out monday....couldnt get u another used twisted gooseneck the guy onluy has them new so yea....but im gonna keep my eye out for u
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

hows everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its good to be back home. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BOUT DAM TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 10:10 AM~8426254
> *Its good to be back home.  :biggrin:
> *


how was it?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY BIKE IS GETTING SPRAYED AS WE SPEAK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8429199
> *MY BIKE IS GETTING SPRAYED AS WE SPEAK. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what color


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ITS A :0 :biggrin: SECRET!


----------



## CE 707

good luck on you remodeling


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THANX :biggrin:  ILL HAVE PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 01:07 PM~8427338
> *how was it?
> *


  I will post pics later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8429199
> *MY BIKE IS GETTING SPRAYED AS WE SPEAK. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


At that woodland place or where?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 10:10 AM~8426254
> *Its good to be back home.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8429211
> *what color
> *


HOT PINK


----------



## Billy

> what color
> 
> 
> red!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yea team cali..
representing from oxnard kila cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> what color
> red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: :ugh: :barf: hno: :nosad:
Click to expand...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 08:07 AM~8444922
> *HOT PINK
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8447451
> *yea team cali..
> representing from oxnard kila cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 01:31 PM~8447646
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Why dont you post it again cause Im not sure we seen those pics enough times.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 01:33 PM~8447671
> *Why dont you post it again cause Im not sure we seen those pics enough times.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 01:35 PM~8447691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Down Low 74

any clean street bikes competing for "TEAM CALI"???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

We got the greatest street bike of all time reppin for Cali.


----------



## Down Low 74

thats true....he beat me at the LG show in Fresno not to long ago


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Down Low 74_@Aug 1 2007, 01:40 PM~8447729
> *thats true....he beat me at the LG show in Fresno not to long ago
> *


Which bike is yours?


----------



## Down Low 74




----------



## Down Low 74

it took second :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SAME PAINT AS YOURS RAUL YA?


----------



## Down Low 74

yea, and has the ostrich seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where did you get your rims homie?


----------



## Down Low 74

the flea market :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

San Jose? Are you with Tru Gamers or something like that? I seen your bike a few times already.


----------



## Down Low 74

yea. we went to san jose last year i think . then this year we have been hitting up car shows up and down california


----------



## socios b.c. prez

*Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251









*LG Vallejo Aug 12th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352948









*Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924









*LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699









*Cultural Connection Sep 30*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

U ROLLIN OUR SHOW RAUL?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 01:39 PM~8457300
> *U ROLLIN OUR SHOW RAUL?
> *


Hell yeah!!! Our club is going deep to that show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 01:44 PM~8457339
> *Hell yeah!!! Our club is going deep to that show.
> *


 :cheesy:   U BUSTIN ANYTHING OUT OR NO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 01:59 PM~8457456
> *:cheesy:     U BUSTIN ANYTHING OUT OR NO?
> *


 :no:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I MITE JUST WAIT TO SHOW IT THERE..U THINK THAT WOULD BE KOOL?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 02:01 PM~8457472
> * I MITE JUST WAIT TO SHOW IT THERE..U THINK THAT WOULD BE KOOL?
> *


Show what?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY BIKE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 02:06 PM~8457517
> *MY BIKE.
> *


If its ready for San Mateo then take it there.  Streetlow is a good one to go to. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 02:10 PM~8457537
> *If its ready for San Mateo then take it there.    Streetlow is a good one to go to.  :biggrin:
> *


SAN MATEO IS COMIN UP PERTY FAST THO AND I STILL GOTA GET A FEW PARTS.


----------



## CE 707

what up everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sup. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP GUEY.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im at work stealing someones internet. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

RAUL I WENT TO ALL THE SHOPS I KNEW OF..ONLY ONE WAZ OPEN ON ELK GROVE BLVD AND IT WAS JUST 4 RACING AND BMX BIKES..  SO IMA HAVE TO GO WITH DLK.AND IMA GET MY SEAT RE-UPHOLSTERD ON FRANKLON BLVD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:48 PM~8468120
> *im at work stealing someones internet. :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2007, 02:04 PM~8471308
> *RAUL I WENT TO ALL THE SHOPS I KNEW OF..ONLY ONE WAZ OPEN ON ELK GROVE BLVD AND IT WAS JUST 4 RACING AND BMX BIKES..  SO IMA HAVE TO GO WITH DLK.AND IMA GET MY SEAT RE-UPHOLSTERD ON FRANKLON BLVD.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2007, 05:02 PM~8472129
> *
> *


what were you looking for again?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MIRRORS STEERING TUBE FENDERS {THE ONES U HAD}


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2007, 05:05 PM~8472141
> *MIRRORS STEERING TUBE FENDERS {THE ONES U HAD}
> *


Well if you went to the shows you could have had them already. :biggrin: Still gottem if you need them.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 05:07 PM~8472151
> *Well if you went to the shows you could have had them already.  :biggrin:  Still gottem if you need them.
> *


THERE NOT SHOW CHROME THO HUH?BT SHIT ILL STILL TAKE EM!AND THE PLACE U WERE TALKIN ABOUT WASNT OPEN..DROVE BY THERE,THE HAVE KOOL BIKES.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2007, 05:09 PM~8472163
> *THERE NOT SHOW CHROME THO HUH?BT SHIT ILL STILL TAKE EM!AND THE PLACE U WERE TALKIN ABOUT WASNT OPEN..DROVE BY THERE,THE HAVE KOOL BIKES.
> *


I will be at bike builders tomorrow to meet blvd schwinn. You can meet me there if you want?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OK WHAT TIME?AND THE ONE ON FRANKLON RITE?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 4 2007, 05:17 PM~8472188
> *OK WHAT TIME?AND THE ONE ON FRANKLON RITE?
> *


I will call you tomorrow when I head out there.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2007, 06:49 PM~8472568
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 06:50 PM~8472573
> *I will call you tomorrow when I head out there.
> *


OK.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM CALLIN IT A NIGHT..GOODNITE TEAM CALI.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

*Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251









*LG Vallejo Aug 12th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352948









*Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924









*LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699









*Cultural Connection Sep 30*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562










Good luck to everyone that went out to the Lowrider Nationals.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

:0 im going to try to go to vallejo !


----------



## PICAZZO

x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I MITE HEAD OUT THERE ALSO.. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 5 2007, 03:31 PM~8477560
> *I MITE HEAD OUT THERE ALSO.. :dunno:
> *


Yeah, go out there in an hour. 4:30 I will be there.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 02:05 PM~8457026
> *Lowrider Nationals Aug 5th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG Vallejo Aug 12th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultural Connection Sep 30
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i wish we had shows like that around here :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 5 2007, 03:35 PM~8477591
> *damn i wish we had shows like that around here  :biggrin:
> *


ROAD DRIP DOGGIE.
:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8477609
> *ROAD DRIP DOGGIE.
> :thumbsup:
> *


i am going to try to get out that way next year :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

SuP team CALIFORNIA!


----------



## CE 707

whats up with you


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

nuthin much...


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

wats up


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: ITS FUCKIN FREEZING OUTSIDE YA..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo just to let you guys know LAST LAFF MAG is coming to cali to take pics for issue #3 for there mag he is looking for some bad ass bikes hit him up tell him D sent you


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WERE AT?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2007, 05:28 PM~8486957
> *WERE AT?
> *


i do not know he made a topic in the lowrider gen


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here it is 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355092


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

just looking out for my homies


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 6 2007, 12:00 AM~8481500
> *SuP team CALIFORNIA!
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8498138
> *
> *



when you comming back from MeX?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 5 2007, 03:38 PM~8477609
> *ROAD DRIP DOGGIE.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: maybe you should see a doctor about that .... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup nigas.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2007, 11:54 PM~8500910
> *:ugh:  :ugh: maybe you should see a doctor about that .... :biggrin:
> *


TYPO.. :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sup putos. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP HORCHATA..DO U KNO OF A GOOD BBQ PLACE TO EAT? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2007, 12:31 PM~8504583
> *SUP HORCHATA..DO U KNO OF A GOOD BBQ PLACE TO EAT? :biggrin:
> *


Not really.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM.OK..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2007, 11:31 AM~8504583
> *SUP HORCHATA..DO U KNO OF A GOOD BBQ PLACE TO EAT? :biggrin:
> *


no places here that i know of.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THERES LIKE 3 PLACES THAT I KNO OF AROUND HERE BUT I WANNA TRY SOMTHING DIFFERENT..


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2007, 11:20 PM~8316294
> *remember a few years back @ mission rock & 3rd st. I believe it was
> carnales custom toy drive or something, and you brought a bike , is that the
> one your talkiing about?
> *


it wus friscos finest


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## KaDa

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 11:55 AM~8512981
> *:wave:
> *


hows the club doing you guys coming out with something this year


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 9 2007, 01:01 PM~8513038
> *hows the club doing you guys coming out with something this year
> *


its goin good....we not really cumin out wit nthn.....i think tha only thing comin out is my bike n another kids bike dats tryin ta get n th club dats all......im lookin for sum new bike members too tho......


----------



## KaDa

we mite come to tha show on sunday tho


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 12:10 PM~8513096
> *its goin good....we not really cumin out wit nthn.....i think tha only thing comin out is my bike n another kids bike dats tryin ta get n th club dats all......im lookin for sum new bike members too tho......
> *


good luck on your bike and in finding new members


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 9 2007, 01:20 PM~8513223
> *good luck on your bike and in finding new members
> *


thanks man.....matbe ill b able ta find sum on here! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

fuk safeway man. i work hard and help and shit and ****** tell me im fukin slow and im lazy. i gotta do all the fukin work for all the people cus they chillin in the break room while i have to do all they work. :angry: 

i have to bag, get carts, do go backs, and clean at once. and its hard for me to keep up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

it hurts me when they give me negative shit cause im actually doing my best.

i can get fired i dont give a crap. im nobodys lil bitch. and i aint kissing no ones ass to keep this job.


sorry just had to release my anger.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2007, 02:18 PM~8514169
> *it hurts me when they give me negative shit cause im actually doing my best.
> 
> i can get fired i dont give a crap. im nobodys lil bitch. and i aint kissing no ones ass to keep this job.
> sorry just had to release my anger.
> *


do you feel better now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 9 2007, 01:27 PM~8514238
> *do you feel better now
> *


a bit.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WORK AT FOOTLOCKER OR AUTOZONE SOME PLACE THAT IS NOT AS BIG..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2007, 02:46 PM~8514400
> *WORK AT FOOTLOCKER OR AUTOZONE SOME PLACE THAT IS NOT AS BIG..
> *


x2


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 9 2007, 07:22 PM~8515866
> *x2
> *


fareal find a job ull lyk.....i love my job i wrk at an autobody shop even tho my friend n my club own it....but jus go in ta sum places u lyk n start talkin make new friends and it benfits in tha end.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 08:26 PM~8517056
> *fareal find a job ull lyk.....i love my job i wrk at an autobody shop even tho my friend n my club own it....but jus go in ta sum places u lyk n start talkin make new friends and it benfits in tha end.
> *


OR FELIX AUTO SALES.. :cheesy:


----------



## KaDa

lol yea r dat!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes: IMA GET INTO CONSTRUCTION..BIG BANK.. :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

yea ima stick wit atuo n body! ive been lovein cars all my life! n i get ta learn how ta do custom paint jobs n all tha shit so its koo.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 07:54 PM~8517344
> *yea ima stick wit atuo n body! ive been lovein cars all my life! n i get ta learn how ta do custom paint jobs n all tha shit so its koo.... :biggrin:
> *


im getting better at bodywork. and ima save up to get a welder and probly take classes for it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8517344
> *yea ima stick wit atuo n body! ive been lovein cars all my life! n i get ta learn how ta do custom paint jobs n all tha shit so its koo.... :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE..I ALWAYS DETAIL ALL MY CARS DO THE BODY WORK AND PAINT ON MY BIKES..FAB SUM METAL SUM TIMES!ALL AROUND WORKER.. :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

dats gud i learned hot to weld at my next door nabeiors house on his motorcycle wen i wus lyk 12! watchin jesse james on tha discovery channel! :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8517414
> *SAME HERE..I ALWAYS DETAIL ALL MY CARS DO THE BODY WORK AND PAINT ON MY BIKES..FAB SUM METAL SUM TIMES!ALL AROUND WORKER.. :biggrin:
> *


yepp dats how u gotta do it ta get it dne rite!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

how do you put on a hollow hub trike kit on a frame? i know the 2 bar things go inside and sit on the frame.

whats the safest way to put it on and off without fucking up the paint.


----------



## KaDa

i have one n i think ima try n mount it up at work tamorrow cus i have no idea how ta do it n i wanna c how b4 i paint my bike.....ill tell u how it goes tho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8518574
> *i have one n i think ima try n mount it up at work tamorrow cus i have no idea how ta do it n i wanna c how b4 i paint my bike.....ill tell u how it goes tho
> *


cool. i scrached my frame up pretty good trying. good thing its primered.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2007, 02:15 PM~8514137
> *fuk safeway man. i work hard and help and shit and ****** tell me im fukin slow and im lazy. i gotta do all the fukin work for all the people cus they chillin in the break room while i have to do all they work. :angry:
> 
> i have to bag, get carts, do go backs, and clean at once. and its hard for me to keep up.
> *


Homie thats how it always is. The next place you work at will be like that and a few other places will be like that. I have been threw alot of things at different jobs and getting teated like shit is one of them. Until you get some different job skills your going to have to get used to it. Your still young homie and you got alot of jobs ahead of you before you can be the guy on the top of the hill. Hang in there.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 12:13 AM~8518962
> *Homie thats how it always is. The next place you work at will be like that and a few other places will be like that. I have been threw alot of things at different jobs and getting teated like shit is one of them. Until you get some different job skills your going to have to get used to it. Your still young homie and you got alot of jobs ahead of you before you can be the guy on the top of the hill. Hang in there.
> *


x2


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 01:13 AM~8518962
> *Homie thats how it always is. The next place you work at will be like that and a few other places will be like that. I have been threw alot of things at different jobs and getting teated like shit is one of them. Until you get some different job skills your going to have to get used to it. Your still young homie and you got alot of jobs ahead of you before you can be the guy on the top of the hill. Hang in there.
> *


x3 but hey once you get that check youll be happy lol !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 04:29 AM~8519587
> *x3 but hey once you get that check youll be happy lol !
> *


yep that makes up for the b.s.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lowrid3r

Runnin from the blacks and whites on hubcaps and whites slangin sacks at night down to blast on sight the BAY AREA northern califas :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 10 2007, 10:59 AM~8521736
> *Runnin from the blacks and whites on hubcaps and whites slangin sacks at night down to  blast on sight the BAY AREA northern califas  :0
> *


WHATS THAT 4RUM?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=212896153 
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 12:12 PM~8522303
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=212896153
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8522552
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 11:08 AM~8522266
> *WHATS THAT 4RUM?
> *


welcome to the bay- yukmouth


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what up team cali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## KaDa

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2007, 10:12 PM~8518245
> *how do you put on a hollow hub trike kit on a frame? i know the 2 bar things go inside and sit on the frame.
> 
> whats the safest way to put it on and off without fucking up the paint.
> *


i found when puttin together a trike with a hollow hub kit for one of my old club members, that if you put the rear end on at an angle, then both of the bars will fall into place without scratching up the paint....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys out there at the show.  

*LG Vallejo Aug 12th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352948


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2007, 11:53 PM~8527027
> *i found when puttin together a trike with a hollow hub kit for one of my old club members, that if you put the rear end on at an angle, then both of the bars will fall into place without scratching up the paint....
> *


thanks. did that didnt go so well.

my trike kit is gonna get chopped up so it can go on easyer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2007, 11:21 PM~8532604
> *thanks. did that didnt go so well.
> 
> my trike kit is gonna get chopped up so it can go on easyer.
> *


I got it all planned out.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2006, 12:11 AM~6627666
> *have a blast cali,but i hope us texans will stay on top of our game
> *



WE WILL WE WILL ESPECIALY WHEN MY SHIT DEBUTES LOL.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 10:25 PM~8532627
> *I got it all planned out.
> *


word.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Dont underestimate Team Cali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8532759
> *Dont underestimate Team Cali.
> *


HOW MANY TRIKES WE HAVE NOW?
:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8532759
> *Dont underestimate Team Cali.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yall dont even know.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8538580
> *Yall dont even know.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 12 2007, 04:20 PM~8535943
> *HOW MANY TRIKES WE HAVE NOW?
> :yes:
> *


alot!.....im buildin one too... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8539280
> *alot!.....im buildin one too... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8539291
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: yup yup! 26 mild custom! its cumin!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TEAM CALI PHOTO AT THE MATEO SHOW?I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT! hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2007, 11:46 AM~8542630
> *TEAM CALI PHOTO AT THE MATEO SHOW?I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT! hno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *


Your clubs going to be there. Why do you just tag along for the ride with out the bike if its not ready?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 12 2007, 10:25 PM~8539306
> *:biggrin:  yup yup! 26 mild custom! its cumin!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8542635
> *Your clubs going to be there. Why do you just tag along for the ride with out the bike if its not ready?
> *


YEA I COULD DO THAT..BUT THAT DEADLINE IS GONNA MAKE ME GET MINE DONE..I ONLY NEED A FEW MORE THINGS DONE..UHPOLSTRY AND STRIPPING MAYBE GOLD LEAF..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LRM Man Mateo is the next show. Aug 26th. :thumbsup:

*Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924









*LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699









*Cultural Connection Sep 30*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2007, 12:50 PM~8542672
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 uffin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 13 2007, 01:06 PM~8543205
> *uffin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

yep....tha next step is paint maybe ill post a pic ta nite....... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: uffin:


----------



## KaDa

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2007, 07:20 PM~8546077
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## KaDa

hey sic n twisted im looking at your bike in tha traditional lowriding book from september 06.....this wus a clean ass book! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## KaDa

yup yup! :biggrin: clean!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes:


----------



## KaDa

damn......dats my comp tho! hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I DONT THINK SO.. :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

oh yea dats 20 inch! yes! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NOT IF HE DOESNT HAVE A COMPLETE BIKE.. :cheesy: :0


----------



## KaDa

lol....wat happen to it?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

i guess.....lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NAH..HE PARTED HIS BIKE OUT AND I GOT A COUPLE PARTS..


----------



## KaDa

oh i c.....dat sucks.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## KaDa

its cumin! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THATS A 26"?


----------



## KaDa

yea...this is wit all 20in parts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## KaDa

n this is b4 i put tha extended crown.....so yea it a 26


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

U GUNNA MAKE IT A TRIKE?


----------



## KaDa

yup yup! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

good luck on your rebuild


----------



## KaDa

thanks man!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 13 2007, 09:48 PM~8547682
> *its cumin! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## PICAZZO

wussup Team Cali ..... :wave: just a reminder to come out on september 22nd to the 1st annual LAYITLOW Nor Cal Picnic and bring your bad ass bikes !!! its a nice lake close to all the freeways that way we all get to meet the people behind the computer.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 AM~8550777
> *wussup Team Cali ..... :wave: just a reminder to come out on september 22nd to the 1st annual LAYITLOW Nor Cal Picnic and bring your bad ass bikes !!! its a nice lake close to all the freeways that way we all get to meet the people behind the computer.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But i already met all you guys and the people in the bike section. Remember we did that lil pic back at the streetlow show? Did you see that? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

*WUZ UP TEAM CALI!*

Hey guys just wanted to let yall know that EXCLUSIVE
has made its way to CALI. We have chapters in Santa Ana n San Diego. I might take a trip out there to see the scene. So when you see EXCLUSIVE out there at a show, stop by n hollar.

From TEX to CALI n The WORLD


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8550896
> *WUZ UP TEAM CALI!
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to let yall know that EXCLUSIVE
> has made its way to CALI. We have chapters in Santa Ana n San Diego. I might take a trip out there to see the scene. So when you see EXCLUSIVE out there at a show, stop by n hollar.
> 
> From TEX to CALI n The WORLD
> *


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 02:37 AM~8548935
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yup its jus waitin on ur parts! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 14 2007, 11:12 AM~8551257
> *yup its jus waitin on ur parts! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8550896
> *WUZ UP TEAM CALI!
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to let yall know that EXCLUSIVE
> has made its way to CALI. We have chapters in Santa Ana n San Diego. I might take a trip out there to see the scene. So when you see EXCLUSIVE out there at a show, stop by n hollar.
> 
> From TEX to CALI n The WORLD
> *


congrats on your new chapters


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8550896
> *WUZ UP TEAM CALI!
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to let yall know that EXCLUSIVE
> has made its way to CALI. We have chapters in Santa Ana n San Diego. I might take a trip out there to see the scene. So when you see EXCLUSIVE out there at a show, stop by n hollar.
> 
> From TEX to CALI n The WORLD
> *


  WHERE THE NOR CAL CHAPTER AT? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 12:00 PM~8551558
> * WHERE THE NOR CAL CHAPTER AT? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hes going to come out to the LRM show. You can ask him there.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

uffin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 12:00 PM~8551558
> * WHERE THE NOR CAL CHAPTER AT? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 10:04 AM~8550802
> *But i already met all you guys and the people in the bike section. Remember we did that lil pic back at the streetlow show? Did you see that?  :dunno:
> *


just because you have met everyone (so you think) does not mean everyone else has buddy.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8551611
> *fuck that
> *



There is no reason to wait for the lrm show. 

Im actually conducting buisness with some people from FRESNO n Some people from COMPTON. 

NOR CAL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WE WILL DEBUT IN SAN MATEO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2007, 12:21 PM~8551714
> *just because you have met everyone (so you think) does not mean everyone else has buddy.
> *


And why didnt you invite me to your event personally? Are you mad at me?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 11:34 AM~8551839
> *And why didnt you invite me to your event personally? Are you mad at me?
> *


how come you **** didnt talk about this face to face at the vallejo show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 12:31 PM~8551814
> *There is no reason to wait for the lrm show.
> 
> Im actually conducting buisness with some people from FRESNO n Some people from COMPTON.
> 
> NOR CAL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WE WILL DEBUT IN SAN MATEO
> *


good luck to you guys just because you do business with them don't mean shit to me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news

i sense the drama up in here that is nice


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: team cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 02:54 PM~8553152
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: SUP BRO.


----------



## CE 707

hows everyone in cali doing


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## bad news

muy bueno !


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:::::::


----------



## socios b.c. prez

(*)(*)


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

dont forget about the LIL picnic Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Aug 15 2007, 10:33 AM~8560323-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget about the LIL picnic Raul
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 12:34 PM~8551839
> *And why didnt you invite me to your event personally? Are you mad at me?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

[qoute] 8-12-07. some time between 5 and 6pm.

"ill talk to him with my fist"-raul aka socios b.c prez.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

[qoute] 8-12-O7 4:23pm

"i ate a brown one" kevin-aka BLVD SCHWINN.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:ugh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:17 AM~8560623
> *[qoute] 8-12-07. some time between 5 and 6pm.
> 
> "ill talk to him with my fist"-raul aka socios b.c prez.
> *


whats that all about raul????? :0


----------



## big9er

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## KaDa

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 12:06 PM~8561042
> *whats that all about raul?????  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

nothing.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:24 AM~8560677
> *[qoute] 8-12-O7 4:23pm
> 
> " " kevin-aka BLVD SCHWINN.
> *




i said i ate a weed browie then i rephrased my self " WEED Brownie" and lil *** changed it up!!

you ***...


76_schwinns AKA JUAN quotes of the day

"im not that GAY"

76_SCHWINN + rAUL
"FUCK JUANGOTTI"

REGAL_KING
" NOT IMPRESSIVE"
"NO COMPETITION"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

BLVD_SCHWINN quote

"owner: BLVD.KING KeVIN(lol)
Paint:blahblahblah
custom parts: RAUL ALFARO"


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

raul quote

"put a sock on the pickle"



(WTF)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

flaming homos.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 11:01 PM~8565838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nothing.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:08 PM~8565876
> *
> REGAL_KING
> " NOT IMPRESSIVE"
> "NO COMPETITION"
> *


With the exception of wild mint asshole !!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

crickets crickets.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2007, 09:13 AM~8568105
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8568154
> *crickets crickets.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 16 2007, 09:11 AM~8568671
> *:uh:
> *


?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 16 2007, 11:43 AM~8569438
> *?
> *


I think hes upset cause your going to the LRM show. Its a pitty because he isnt going to be there when I deliver your parts.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 10:44 AM~8569447
> *I think hes upset cause your going to the LRM show. Its a pitty because he isnt going to be there when I deliver your parts.
> *


word?

whats the update on them parts? and trike kit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 16 2007, 11:48 AM~8569470
> *word?
> 
> whats the update on them parts? and trike kit?
> *


Wait, whats this about a trike kit and parts?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 10:51 AM~8569498
> *Wait, whats this about a trike kit and parts?
> *


yea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:48 PM~8566382
> *i ate a brown one and threw up on the table.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 11:44 AM~8569447
> *I think hes upset cause your going to the LRM show. Its a pitty because he isnt going to be there when I deliver your parts.
> *


yeah LRM can suck my phat penis


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:ugh:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 16 2007, 08:18 AM~8568154
> *crickets crickets.
> *



***.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

LRM Man Mateo. Aug 26th.

*Streetlow Magazine Sep 2nd*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342924









*LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699









*Cultural Connection Sep 30*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 AM~8577137
> *
> LUXURIOUS C.C & Big Daddy's Auto Parts Sep 9th
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cancelled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What happened?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 17 2007, 11:45 AM~8577231
> *cancelled!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 11:48 AM~8577241
> *  What happened?
> *


fire @ the school but we are still throwing a big bbq that day for all clubs 

COMPLETE INFO TO COME SOON!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:banghead: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*DONT FORGET ANYONE WHO WANTS TO GO TO SAM'S BURGERS OUT IN THE EASTBAY COME OUT TONIGHT BECAUSE IT WILL DEFINETLY BE CRACKIN !!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8583028


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 10:18 AM~8560208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

GO RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2007, 11:27 AM~8583587
> *X2<span style=\'color:gray\'>! *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SHOULD BE GETTIN MY SEAT 2MORO OR MONDAY! :cheesy: :0


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

You guys missed out at Sam's yesterday
It was off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 09:51 AM~8588122
> *You guys missed out at Sam's yesterday
> It was off the hook :biggrin:
> *


I knew it. Im sooo mad at myself.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 09:57 AM~8588162
> *I knew it. Im sooo mad at myself.
> *


YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY WHENEVER I POST, IF YOU THINK SAMS IS A WASTE OF TIME OR NOT WORTH YOU GOING THAT FINE, BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 10:46 AM~8588441
> *YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY WHENEVER I POST, IF YOU THINK SAMS IS A WASTE OF TIME OR NOT WORTH YOU GOING THAT FINE, BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


Please explain to me how that was negative? 

Please explain to me when I put Sams down?

Every single time you post? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 10:50 AM~8588473
> *Please explain to me how that was negative?
> 
> Please explain to me when I put Sams down?
> 
> Every single time you post?  :dunno:
> *


Fine Raul.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

drama drama drama lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 09:11 PM~8591824
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8591758
> *Fine Raul.
> *


regal kings mad.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I MITE BRING MY TWO BIKES TO MATEO.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 09:17 PM~8591875
> *I MITE BRING MY TWO BIKES TO MATEO.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats beef? beef is when i pull out a whammy let lose a hunded rounds without jamming.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 08:19 PM~8591895
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 08:21 PM~8591902
> *whats beef? beef is when i pull out a whammy let lose a hunded rounds without jamming.
> *


CAN I BRING MINE?I DNT WANNA FEEL LEFT OUT!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 19 2007, 09:22 PM~8591906-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8591913
> *CAN I BRING MINE?I DNT WANNA FEEL LEFT OUT!
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8591913
> *CAN I BRING MINE?I DNT WANNA FEEL LEFT OUT!
> *


sure. go load up some bb's


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8591980
> *sure. go load up some bb's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8591990
> *:biggrin:
> *


let me know on the fenders D.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 08:29 PM~8591980
> *sure. go load up some bb's
> *


AHH...BB'S?IM GUHD..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8592026-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know on the fenders D.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 09:40 PM~8592080
> *AHH...BB'S?IM GUHD..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 19 2007, 09:58 PM~8592273
> *
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 07:21 PM~8591902
> *whats beef? beef is when i pull out a whammy let lose a hunded rounds without jamming.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 10:25 PM~8593780
> *:roflmao:
> *


thats edmonds old signature so laugh at him.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8593813
> *thats edmonds old signature so laugh at him.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8597112
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ANOTHER ADDITION TO THE TEAM CALI FAMILY! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2007, 11:07 AM~8605985
> *ANOTHER ADDITION TO THE TEAM CALI FAMILY! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just a cruiser or ? :dunno: Not tooo shabby.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

CRUISER FOR NOW!MAYBE UP GRADE THE FRAME TO A MILD OR A FULL AND GET NEW PARTS..I GOTTA FOCUS ON ONE BIKE AT A TIME 4 NOW THO.


----------



## PICAZZO

WuSsUp PuToE's :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2007, 06:13 PM~8610247
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

great lets see what lil guy has to say :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 09:24 PM~8612342
> *great lets see what lil guy has to say  :uh:
> *


OH GOOD HE DECIDED TO KEEP HIS MOUTH SHUT :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HES BEEN MIA LATELY.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2007, 09:34 PM~8612472
> *HES BEEN MIA LATELY.
> *


THATS OK BY ME :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2007, 09:43 PM~8612600
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:49 AM~8613755
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 12:57 AM~8613779
> *:wave:
> *


wats good raul


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2007, 01:39 AM~8613885
> *wuz up CALI
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2007, 01:46 AM~8613892
> *:wave:
> *


wats good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nm getting ready to go to bed lol almost 4 am lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

lol its only 1:50 over here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:50 AM~8613897
> *lol its only 1:50 over here
> *


well you guys have a fun one i am off to la la land lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 08:24 PM~8612342
> *great lets see what lil guy has to say  :uh:
> *


about what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Aug 21 2007, 08:28 PM~8612401-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH GOOD HE DECIDED TO KEEP HIS MOUTH SHUT  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L:Aug 21 2007, 08:34 PM~8612472
> *HES BEEN MIA LATELY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Aug 21 2007, 08:39 PM~8612546
> *THATS OK BY ME  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 08:26 AM~8614894
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 07:51 AM~8615012
> *:wave:
> *


hi. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:24 AM~8613856
> *wats good raul
> *


lol, Whos this?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 09:11 AM~8615135
> *hi. :cheesy:
> *


Sup Lil' Homie :wave:



You ready for the big bad ass LRM show !!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 11:43 AM~8616258
> *Sup Lil' Homie :wave:
> You ready for the big bad ass LRM show !!!!
> *


PROLY NOT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8616295
> *PROLY NOT.
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 10:43 AM~8616258
> *Sup Lil' Homie :wave:
> You ready for the big bad ass LRM show !!!!
> *


i dont have no bike to show.

you going to the show?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8616295-->
> 
> 
> 
> PROLY NOT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 11:59 AM~8616377
> *X2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:06 PM~8616439
> *i dont have no bike to show.
> 
> you going to the show?
> *


if you want you can come boycott with me :biggrin: 



i will make you a sign just in case !!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 11:22 AM~8616553
> *if you want you can come boycott with me  :biggrin:
> i will make you a sign just in case !!!
> *


no shirts? 


ill be walking around with my primered frame.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

F


U


C


K


L R M!!!!!! :guns:


and your myspace. :guns:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I GUESSIN PEOPLE THAT DNT GOT SHIT TO SHOW DOESNT LIKE LRM?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 09:40 AM~8615289
> *lol, Whos this?
> *


lol its cory i quit THE EMPIRE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8616665
> *F
> U
> C
> K
> L  R  M!!!!!! :guns:
> and your myspace. :guns:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 01:35 PM~8616680
> *I GUESSIN PEOPLE THAT DNT GOT SHIT TO SHOW DOESNT LIKE LRM?
> *


nah alot fof people have shit to show but LRM sucks ass :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 11:35 AM~8616680
> *I GUESSIN PEOPLE THAT DNT GOT SHIT TO SHOW DOESNT LIKE LRM?
> *


lrm doesnt even know what real lowridin is. bunch of sell out s.o.bs


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 22 2007, 12:35 PM~8616680-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GUESSIN PEOPLE THAT DNT GOT SHIT TO SHOW DOESNT LIKE LRM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got a 65 impala and a bike and a project regal so trust me its not that i dont have anything to show.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2007, 12:39 PM~8616717
> *nah alot fof people have shit to show but LRM sucks ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8616665
> *F
> U
> C
> K
> L  R  M!!!!!! :guns:
> and your myspace. :guns:
> *


 :angry: :angry: 



U


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 01:40 PM~8616727
> *i got a 65 impala and a bike and a project regal so trust me its not that i dont have anything to show.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:39 PM~8616724
> *lrm doesnt even know what real lowridin is. bunch of sell out s.o.bs
> *


 :scrutinize: then why are you going?


----------



## lowrid3r

no school juan :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:39 PM~8616724
> *lrm doesnt even know what real lowridin is. bunch of sell out s.o.bs
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 11:41 AM~8616737
> *:scrutinize: then why are you going?
> *


gotta pick up some stuff for my bike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 22 2007, 11:41 AM~8616741
> *no school juan  :dunno:
> *


im on it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:46 PM~8616788
> *gotta pick up some stuff for my bike.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:37 PM~8616693
> *lol its cory i quit THE EMPIRE
> *


Oh, what happened? :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8616822
> *Oh, what happened?  :dunno:
> *


they werent tellin when the car shows were or anything and when i tried callin the prez he woundnt answer the fone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8616831
> *they werent tellin when the car shows were or anything and when i tried callin the prez he woundnt answer the fone
> *


thats not cool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:52 PM~8616847
> *thats not cool.
> *


x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:52 PM~8616847
> *thats not cool.
> *


yup so i said fuck it and i quit lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HA HA!SOLO RIDER HUH?THATS BETTER THAN A SHITTY CLUB..


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8616806
> *im on it.
> *


community day?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 12:53 PM~8616858
> *HA HA!SOLO RIDER HUH?THATS BETTER THAN A SHITTY CLUB..
> *


yup that club is fallin apart


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:50 PM~8616831
> *they werent tellin when the car shows were or anything and when i tried callin the prez he woundnt answer the fone
> *


Zero communication sucks. :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 22 2007, 01:53 PM~8616857-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup so i said fuck it and i quit lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 22 2007, 01:53 PM~8616858
> *HA HA!SOLO RIDER HUH?THATS BETTER THAN A SHITTY CLUB..
> *


amen to that :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 22 2007, 11:53 AM~8616860
> *community day?
> *


you go there?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 12:55 PM~8616879
> *Zero communication sucks.  :thumbsdown:
> *


yup it dose


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:46 PM~8616788
> *gotta pick up some stuff for my bike.
> *


CANT HAVE SOMEONE THAT YOU KNOW PICK IT UP LIKE YOUR BROTHER? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 01:55 PM~8616879
> *Zero communication sucks.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:53 AM~8616857
> *yup so i said fuck it and i quit lol
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2007, 12:56 PM~8616902
> *:biggrin:
> *


Shit I forgot to call you. I been on the phone all day today. How ya been?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8616897
> *CANT HAVE SOMEONE THAT YOU KNOW PICK IT UP LIKE YOUR BROTHER?  :uh:
> *


yea. but i need to do some other stuff too.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:59 PM~8616928
> *yea. but i need to do some other stuff too.
> *


BULLSHIT YOU JUST WANNA GO IN . :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 01:57 PM~8616910
> *Shit I forgot to call you. I been on the phone all day today. How ya been?
> *


yea yea i know i am a nobody lmfao but yea i am good now the drama is dead time to start to build some stuff :biggrin: and a couple thangs i have trying to get in the making


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Me and Juan gotta talk some more about his trike and Cuttys parents are going to be there. Maybe he can say hello and kick it with them for a while?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 01:01 PM~8616945
> *Me and Juan gotta talk some more about his trike and Cuttys parents are going to be there. Maybe he can say hello and kick it with them for a while?
> *


YOU CAN TALK ON THE PHONE CANT YOU>?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 02:01 PM~8616945
> *Me and Juan gotta talk some more about his trike and Cuttys parents are going to be there. Maybe he can say hello and kick it with them for a while?
> *


damn i wish i was out there :biggrin: i hate being in the mid-west


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 12:01 PM~8616945
> *Me and Juan gotta talk some more about his trike and Cuttys parents are going to be there. Maybe he can say hello and kick it with them for a while?
> *


yep.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:00 PM~8616940
> *BULLSHIT YOU JUST WANNA GO IN .  :angry:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 01:03 PM~8616971
> *YOU CAN TALK ON THE PHONE CANT YOU>?
> *


I need to get his approval on some drawings. Whatever he doesnt like I have to redo right there. Its pretty much a business meeting.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2007, 01:04 PM~8616975
> *damn i wish i was out there :biggrin:  i hate being in the mid-west
> *


Its not to late to fly out here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2007, 02:07 PM~8617014
> *Its not to late to fly out here.
> *


if i had the money i would be there in a heart beat cuz but all my money is going on some new stuff first


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:55 AM~8616889
> *you go there?
> *


Vallejo high


----------



## PICAZZO

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:52 PM~8617401
> *:angry:
> *


whats up?


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 12:25 AM~8621899
> *
> *


Whats the next show your going to? Are you going to LRM?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 12:28 AM~8621911
> *Whats the next show your going to? Are you going to LRM?
> *


whens that show ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This weekend. Next weekend is theStreetlow show in San Jose and then two weeks after that is the Nor cal show under the freeway.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

aww if i can get a ride ill go 2 the shows in san jo but im goin 2 the 1 in downtown 4 sure


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:00 AM~8622027
> *aww if i can get a ride ill go 2 the shows in san jo but im goin 2 the 1 in downtown 4 sure
> *


Are you going to take your bike to the Nor Cal show?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:03 AM~8622031
> *Are you going to take your bike to the Nor Cal show?
> *


yea are u gonna take your bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:06 AM~8622038
> *yea are u gonna take your bike
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:22 AM~8622067
> *:yes:
> *


you still got that trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:24 AM~8622069
> *you still got that trike
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:29 AM~8622076
> *Yes sir.
> *


didnt u redo it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:31 AM~8622082
> *didnt u redo it
> *


Who said I did anything to it?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 01:34 AM~8622095
> *Who said I did anything to it?
> *


 jordan told me he thought u redid it


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## PICAZZO

REGAL KING


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WITCH SHOW IS BETTER MATEO OR SAN JO?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2007, 11:05 AM~8624578
> *WITCH SHOW IS BETTER MATEO OR SAN JO?
> *


SAN JOSE FUCK LRM


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM.. :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 23 2007, 12:17 PM~8624648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

RAUL YOUR A FUNNY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got everything ready for the Team Cali pic.  See you guys there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 08:09 PM~8636352
> *I got everything ready for the Team Cali pic.   See you guys there.
> *


fuck yea. :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2007, 08:09 PM~8636352
> *I got everything ready for the Team Cali pic.   See you guys there.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:yes: Cant wait.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up team cali :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BAD CHOICES.. :nosad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY DAM SEAT STILL ISNT DONE.. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2007, 04:24 PM~8640266
> *MY DAM SEAT STILL ISNT DONE.. :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


dam that suxs


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHO'S GOIN 2 PARTY'S 2 NITE?THERS A BIG ASS FUNCTION GOIN ON HERE IN SOUTH SAC..IMA HIT THAT UP INA LIL..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Team Cali made me proud today.  :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHOS GUNNA BE AT THE SAN JO SHOW.


----------



## KaDa

ima b there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2007, 10:05 PM~8647400
> *WHOS GUNNA BE AT THE SAN JO SHOW.
> *


I'll be there and whats up to everyone


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HOPEFULLY MY BIKE IS DONE BY THEN.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8647292
> *Team Cali made me proud today.    :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8647292
> *Team Cali made me proud today.    :yes:
> *


did you take a team cali pic or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8647457
> *did you take a team cali pic or what
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW I GUESS I MISSED OUT.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 10:10 PM~8647463
> *
> *


fuck I wish I was there today :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: .L1L CR1M1N4L::, KaDa, socios b.c. prez, lowforlife, CE 707, LOWRIDING 805 JR, 78Linc, krazymex, jose510ss, SIC'N'TWISTED, Spankz, 76'_SCHWINN, mitchell26


  :wow: :wow:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sanjo_nena408, .L1L CR1M1N4L::, BLVD_SCHWINN :wave:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:scrutinize:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

it was a good show, tons of nice bikes there, i had a good time!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

raul, did you place??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 26 2007, 10:26 PM~8647643
> *raul,    did you place??????
> *


I got second place full custom.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2007, 11:46 PM~8648352
> *I got second place full custom.
> *


congraulatons raul


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

happy birthday regal king.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TEAM CALI!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

anyone got some 2Oin trike fenders (not ducktail) for sale?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2007, 09:00 AM~8649651
> *happy birthday regal king.
> *


thanks Juan :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 09:01 AM~8649662
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass picture, but i see someone on there that does not have a lowrider bike :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 09:01 AM~8649662
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raul looks like your mighty close 2 Danny :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2007, 10:44 AM~8650611
> *sick ass picture, but i see someone on there that does not have a lowrider bike  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 27 2007, 10:46 AM~8650638
> *Raul looks like your mighty close 2 Danny :roflmao:
> *


Man, that was like the 5th pic we took. We all didnt fit and shit. lol


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 10:53 AM~8650718
> *Not yet.
> *


doubt you know how i am talking about  _not lil guy_


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2007, 10:56 AM~8650765
> *doubt you know how i am talking about    not lil guy
> *


Me and droops had a sit down and talked about it in fresno. Its up to him if he wants to go all the way with it but Im down to do it after lil guy and Kevins parts are done. Oh, and Juan has a frame and stuff so he does count.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 10:58 AM~8650799
> *Me and droops had a sit down and talked about it in fresno. Its up to him if he wants to go all the way with it but Im down to do it after lil guy and Kevins parts are done. Oh, and Juan has a frame and stuff so he does count.
> *


i know Juan counts, but droops isnt even done with his freakin car :biggrin: 





so did you place at large rim ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got 2nd full custom.


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 11:11 AM~8650941
> *I got 2nd full custom.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 09:01 AM~8649662
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There was one person I forgot to mention that couldnt make it in this pic. Cuttys parents were supposed to be there but had something come up. I dont know if Danny would like to elaborate but I will leave it up to him. RIP Cutty.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 11:11 AM~8650941
> *I got 2nd full custom.
> *


I PROLY WOULDNT HAVE PLACED..FUCK BIKES.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 01:35 PM~8652061
> *I PROLY WOULDNT HAVE PLACED..FUCK BIKES.
> *


your not going to win with that attitude.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 04:36 PM~8653628
> *your not going to win with that attitude.
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 01:24 PM~8651989
> *There was one person I forgot to mention that couldnt make it in this pic. Cuttys parents were supposed to be there but had something come up. I dont know if Danny would like to elaborate but I will leave it up to him. RIP Cutty.
> *


no i wouldn't.........however they will be at streetlow this weekend


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2007, 09:44 AM~8650611
> *sick ass picture, but i see someone on there that does not have a lowrider bike  :biggrin:
> *


hey thats a low blow man. :angry: 

its gonna be a year of my build on sept 2. the day i bought my frame at san jo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 12:35 PM~8652061
> *I PROLY WOULDNT HAVE PLACED..FUCK BIKES.
> *


you speak the truth.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2007, 07:20 PM~8655022
> *you speak the truth.
> *


  ILL TRY TO BE AT STREETLOW..IF NOT MY BIKE IS MAYBE GOIN ON EBAY..
:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 07:24 PM~8655668
> * ILL TRY TO BE AT STREETLOW..IF NOT MY BIKE IS MAYBE GOIN ON EBAY..
> :dunno:
> *


what bike?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2007, 08:44 PM~8655838
> *what bike?
> *


UH..MY FLUE ONE.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:24 PM~8655668
> * ILL TRY TO BE AT STREETLOW..IF NOT MY BIKE IS MAYBE GOIN ON EBAY..
> :dunno:
> *


why are you going to do that ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I RARELY GO TO ANY SHOWS AND I NEED EXTRA CASH 4 ANOTHER CAR..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:49 PM~8655868
> *UH..MY FLUE ONE.
> *


what did you say you have the flue are you ok 








jk :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 12:35 PM~8652061
> *I PROLY WOULDNT HAVE PLACED..FUCK BIKES.
> *


its cool bro, fuckers dident even judge my bike.. so i dident even have a fair chance, i probley woulda lost anyways too!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA..I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT BIKES AND SHOWIN MINE NOW BECAUSE I HAVENT BEEN TO A SHOW INA WHILE AND I HAVENT FELT THE EXCITEMENT INA WHILE..


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:14 PM~8656067
> *YEA..I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT BIKES AND SHOWIN MINE NOW BECAUSE I HAVENT BEEN TO A SHOW INA WHILE AND I HAVENT FELT THE EXCITEMENT INA WHILE..
> *


yeah i know how u feel, like the fresno show got there early set up, was not feeling it left half way through the show, and gave some one my number!! its not exciting anymore, cuz i know whos gonna win, who ever the judge likes the best!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YEA THAT ALSO! :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8656126
> *yeah i know how u feel, like the fresno show got there early set up, was not feeling it left half way through the show, and gave some one my number!! its not exciting anymore, cuz i know whos gonna win, who ever the judge likes the best!!
> *


its all politics guys :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

FUCK POLITICS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 10:26 PM~8656174
> *FUCK POLITICS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

u know wat... FUCK LOWRIDER.. FUCK EVERYTHING.. I FUCKIN QUITE.. naw i can never quite but im done with the bike, unless the homeboy erics gonna hook it up with some face parts for that local town homeboy hook up...lol.. but other than that.. I FUCKIN QUITE.. IMA GO BUE ME A HARLEY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:26 PM~8656174
> *FUCK POLITICS.
> *


 :nono: i actually might major in political science


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 27 2007, 09:32 PM~8656257
> *u know wat... FUCK LOWRIDER.. FUCK EVERYTHING.. I FUCKIN QUITE.. naw i can never quite but im done with the bike, unless the homeboy erics gonna hook it up with some face parts for that local town homeboy hook up...lol.. but other than that.. I FUCKIN QUITE.. IMA GO BUE ME A HARLEY
> *


lets get to it I'm down when you are


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:26 PM~8656174
> *FUCK POLITICS.
> *


all shows is politics its nothing new.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 08:54 PM~8656467
> *lets get to it I'm down when you are
> *


u know what eric, im down when ever, i got the money as long as it resonably priced, and i will have rick do some of the gold plating, and electro plating will hook me up since they have like 10,000 worth of my dads chrome!! let me know wats up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 27 2007, 10:01 PM~8656539
> *u know what eric, im down when ever, i got the money as long as it resonably priced, and i will have rick do some of the gold plating, and electro plating will hook me up since they have like 10,000 worth of my dads chrome!! let me know wats up
> *


come by my house when you can and we come up with something


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8656410
> *:nono: i actually might major in political science
> *


KOOL.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sanjo_nena408, .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 09:07 PM~8656617
> *KOOL.
> *


yes young burtle.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8656619
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sanjo_nena408, .L1L CR1M1N4L::
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :yes: 2NITE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2007, 10:09 PM~8656630
> *yes young burtle.
> *


OFF TOP..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 09:13 PM~8656663
> *OFF TOP..
> *


what? whos burtle?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SLANG.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

great.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

EXCITEMENT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 09:20 PM~8656736
> *EXCITEMENT.
> *


pass.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DEAD.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 09:07 PM~8656609
> *come by my house when you can and we come up with something
> *


alrigh will do.. when u free im free anytime after 4 monday wednesday amd friday, and of course weekends, i want to do this.. my bike needs somthing different


----------



## CE 707

yeah mine to Im free any time bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 09:25 PM~8656791
> *DEAD.
> *


indeed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 27 2007, 09:14 PM~8656067-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA..I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT BIKES AND SHOWIN MINE NOW BECAUSE I HAVENT BEEN TO A SHOW INA WHILE AND I HAVENT FELT THE EXCITEMENT INA WHILE..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderlovin65_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8656126
> *yeah i know how u feel, like the fresno show got there early set up, was not feeling it left half way through the show, and gave some one my number!! its not exciting anymore, cuz i know whos gonna win, who ever the judge likes the best!!
> *


You guys forget that your bike or car is at a show to represent your club. Yes, winning is important but I love it when I hear people say, "Socios has some clean bikes". it makes it alll worth it. :yes: 

Build something that you like and dont be afraid to go out there. If its going to hurt your feelings when you dont win, then just stay home. If your really down for your club, you will go out there and support.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 11:16 PM~8657420
> *You guys forget that your bike or car is at a show to represent your club. Yes, winning is important but I love it when I hear people say, "Socios has some clean bikes". it makes it alll worth it.  :yes:
> 
> Build something that you like and dont be afraid to go out there. If its going to hurt your feelings when you dont win, then just stay home. If your really down for your club, you will go out there and support.
> *


naw its not, i dont give a shit if i take home a peice of plastic or not, like shows are not the same for some reason, the attitude of everybody just the total enviorment of them is different, but im done with my bike this year and ima do some more stuff to it.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 AM~8657420
> *You guys forget that your bike or car is at a show to represent your club. Yes, winning is important but I love it when I hear people say, "Socios has some clean bikes". it makes it alll worth it.  :yes:
> 
> Build something that you like and dont be afraid to go out there. If its going to hurt your feelings when you dont win, then just stay home. If your really down for your club, you will go out there and support.
> *


good point bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats cool homie. Do what you gotta do. Just remember who your competition is so you know what upgrades you have to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 AM~8657420
> *You guys forget that your bike or car is at a show to represent your club. Yes, winning is important but I love it when I hear people say, "Socios has some clean bikes". it makes it alll worth it.  :yes:
> 
> Build something that you like and dont be afraid to go out there. If its going to hurt your feelings when you dont win, then just stay home. If your really down for your club, you will go out there and support.
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 08:26 PM~8656174
> *FUCK POLITICS.
> *


yeah, the politics is a bitch. go to the small shows, you get more of a chance bringin a trophy home than the big shows which most of the time are a waste of money. the big ones are good to go to look around, but if you compete, expect to put about $5,000 into your bike to get something. i remember goin to shows and not getting judged...what the fuck did i pay registration for? :angry: it would be tight to have ALL BIKE shows. there used to be some about 9 years ago with a hell of a turnout. indoors, lots of spectators, it was the shit....damn im getting old


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8656736
> *EXCITEMENT.
> *


ejaculation :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SURPRISED.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 28 2007, 03:31 PM~8662141
> *yeah, the politics is a bitch. go to the small shows, you get more of a chance bringin a trophy home than the big shows which most of the time are a waste of money. the big ones are good to go to look around, but if you compete, expect to put about $5,000 into your bike to get something. i remember goin to shows and not getting judged...what the fuck did i pay registration for?  :angry: it would be tight to have ALL BIKE shows. there used to be some about 9 years ago with a hell of a turnout. indoors, lots of spectators, it was the shit....damn im getting old
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 28 2007, 03:50 PM~8663413
> *SURPRISED.
> *


stfu noob. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 AM~8657420
> *You guys forget that your bike or car is at a show to represent your club. Yes, winning is important but I love it when I hear people say, "Socios has some clean bikes". it makes it alll worth it.  :yes:
> 
> Build something that you like and dont be afraid to go out there. If its going to hurt your feelings when you dont win, then just stay home. If your really down for your club, you will go out there and support.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whos going to the streetlow sanjo show this weekend?


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 11:32 PM~8657470
> *Thats cool homie. Do what you gotta do. Just remember who your competition is so you know what upgrades you have to do.  :thumbsup:
> *


haha yeah its cool, but i dont know who my compatetion is, i dont know how to tell wat classes that bikes are in.. i dont even know wat im in, i think mild, but have a street trophy mild trophy and a semi trophy, so i dont know i just like building...


----------



## KaDa

wussup yall! look i got the base coat on my bike ta nite ima do tha pattrens tomorrow i jus cant think of none


















:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 PM~8666510
> *wussup yall! look i got the base coat on my bike ta nite ima do tha pattrens tomorrow i jus cant think of none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nicceee


----------



## KaDa

thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 PM~8666510
> *wussup yall! look i got the base coat on my bike ta nite ima do tha pattrens tomorrow i jus cant think of none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KaDa

yup! cant wait ta lay dat sweet candy purple dwn! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8666224
> *whos going to the streetlow sanjo show this weekend?
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 28 2007, 10:43 PM~8666688
> *yup! cant wait ta lay dat sweet candy purple dwn! :biggrin:
> *


you paint?


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 PM~8666510
> *wussup yall! look i got the base coat on my bike ta nite ima do tha pattrens tomorrow i jus cant think of none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks nice! :thumbsup: , but dont do no raider bullcrap paint job. J/K


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8666224
> *whos going to the streetlow sanjo show this weekend?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going but just for a while. Its going to be hot as hell here in the valley so I need to get out to some cooler weather.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ITS HOT AS HELL RITE NOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This week is going to suck.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHY.


----------



## PICAZZO

the heat !!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

FUCK HEAT.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

its hot here in san jose :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SAME HERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just dont want it to be to hot like that one time last year. I couldnt work on anything outside. :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

was upp team cali 

damn i never really come to this tread


----------



## CE 707

whats up raider hows your caddy coming along


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2007, 04:39 PM~8672658
> *I just dont want it to be to hot like that one time last year. I couldnt work on anything outside.  :angry:
> *


IM SUPPOSED TO BE DOIN A COUPLE FRAMES RITE NOW..THE BONDO DRIES B 4 I COULD PUT IT ON THERE.
:banghead: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2007, 02:10 PM~8671280
> *FUCK HEAT.
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2007, 05:47 PM~8672741
> *IM SUPPOSED TO BE DOIN A COUPLE FRAMES RITE NOW..THE BONDO DRIES B 4 I COULD PUT IT ON THERE.
> :banghead:  :thumbsdown:
> *


damn now that is hot it has been in the high 90's here all month some times over 100 :angry: aqnd i drive around for 4 hours with no AC :angry: but it is all good after the rain today there is a cold front :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 29 2007, 05:35 PM~8673115
> *damn now that is hot it has been in the high 90's here all month some times over 100 :angry:  aqnd i drive around for 4 hours with no AC :angry:  but it is all good after the rain today there is a cold front  :biggrin:
> *


ITS A A HUNDRED SUMIN NOW..AND IM GLAD WE HAD A NEW A.C SYSTEM INTSTALLED.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2007, 04:44 PM~8672715
> *whats up raider hows your caddy coming along
> *


damn good so far just hope nothin goes wrong but yoou guys will see it in vegas


----------



## CE 707

I guess this bike is going to make a come back with some CE custom parts to go with it


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2007, 07:27 PM~8674078
> *I guess this bike is going to make a come back with some CE custom parts to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2007, 07:27 PM~8674078
> *I guess this bike is going to make a come back with some CE custom parts to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You better pm me the details I want to know about that buddy.


----------



## CE 707

no problem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2007, 01:23 PM~8670843
> *Im going but just for a while. Its going to be hot as hell here in the valley so I need to get out to some cooler weather.
> *


BRING YOUR TRIKE!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8674834
> *BRING YOUR TRIKE!!!!!!
> *


x4


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8674834
> *BRING YOUR TRIKE!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2007, 02:10 PM~8671280
> *FUCK HEAT.
> *


 ITS FOGGY in FRISCO
:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2007, 09:12 PM~8674845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 29 2007, 09:13 PM~8674853
> *ITS FOGGY in FRISCO
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 29 2007, 08:13 PM~8674853
> *ITS FOGGY in FRISCO
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2007, 08:45 PM~8675079
> *
> *


trade ya my 94 aztlan frame for your chrome frame. 

hit me up on aim.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

hell yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2007, 09:09 PM~8675252
> *hell yea.... :biggrin:
> *


sweet. :cheesy: 

ill hook you up on all my lowrider collection parts.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

MY BIKE IS DONE..I GOT MY SEAT BACK YESTERDAY.THE BIKE LOOKS KOOL.I MIGHT BE BUYING SUM MORE CUSTOM PARTS BY THE END OF THE WEEK.


----------



## CE 707

is this the one you were going to sell?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## KaDa

ait yall wusnt able ta do much taday but tell me what u think of the patterns. and ima have stuff in them tha not jus gon b plain


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 29 2007, 11:20 PM~8675672
> *ait yall wusnt able ta do much taday but tell me what u think of the patterns. and ima have stuff in them tha not jus gon b plain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS IGHT
:thumbsup:


----------



## KaDa

thanks! ima do tha rest hopefully tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

I like it good luck on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 09:14 PM~8674856
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 29 2007, 11:20 PM~8675672
> *ait yall wusnt able ta do much taday but tell me what u think of the patterns. and ima have stuff in them tha not jus gon b plain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good! :thumbsup: wat color ur plannin on?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8675276
> *sweet. :cheesy:
> 
> ill hook you up on all my lowrider collection parts.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2007, 01:43 AM~8675978
> *:nosad:
> *


doing some more work to


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 09:12 AM~8677857
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2007, 10:29 PM~8675398
> *is this the one you were going to sell?
> *


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 08:27 AM~8676672
> *lookin good!  :thumbsup:  wat color ur plannin on?
> *


candy purple!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP CALI IF ANYONE IS NEEDING ANY FACE PARST OR PLAQUES HIT ME UP FOR A PRICE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 30 2007, 10:03 PM~8683338
> *candy purple!
> *


that's going to look firme  R U doing any flakes , pinstripin,or murals?

probably some ghostpatterns :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T


E


A


M


C A L I


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TEAM CALI!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

look at Kevin :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 30 2007, 11:20 PM~8683469
> *
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2007, 01:05 PM~8687330
> *wuz up fool
> *


SUP BRO.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2007, 01:43 AM~8675978
> *:nosad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2007, 09:43 AM~8685954
> *TEAM CALI!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to bad I wasn't there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8687524
> *to bad I wasn't there
> *


WHY DIDN'T YOU GO ON SUNDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2007, 01:16 PM~8687436
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I know, I know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

PAGE 100!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:40 AM~8685937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man iam fucken far from the north shit !


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8687556
> *
> *


post a bigger pic of your avitar so i know who the fuck you are at the show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 01:32 PM~8687584
> *man iam fucken far from the north shit !
> *


what you mean?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM NOT GOIN.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8687538
> *WHY DIDN'T YOU GO ON SUNDAY
> *


I had to help my lady and my mom that day that why I went on Saturday but I wish I would have went on sunday


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:34 PM~8687605
> *IM NOT GOIN.
> *


why


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 01:35 PM~8687615
> *why
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:36 PM~8687624
> *:dunno:
> *


you dont know why your not going :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 02:33 PM~8687597
> *what you mean?
> *


see where it say see where it say riverside then if you look closely you can see palm springs well iam in that area !


----------



## PICAZZO

OH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8687648
> *you dont know why your not going  :uh:
> *


PARENTS ARE BEING BITCHY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 12:42 PM~8687678
> *PARENTS ARE BEING BITCHY.
> *


your fuked.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

PERTY MUCH.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:30 PM~8688027
> *PERTY MUCH.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHAT HAPPEND TO BLACK SUNDAY HUH?AND IM ONLY GOIN TO SHOWS IN SAC I GUESS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8688086
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO BLACK SUNDAY HUH?AND IM ONLY GOIN TO SHOWS IN SAC I GUESS.
> *


its dead. i changed colors and have new ideas and its a trike now.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8688166
> *:0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8687678
> *PARENTS ARE BEING BITCHY.
> *


Well what did you do to piss them off?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THEY JUST THINK IMA START SHIT WITH PEOPLE OUTA TOWN..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 04:05 PM~8688562
> *THEY JUST THINK IMA START SHIT WITH PEOPLE OUTA TOWN..
> *


How old are you again?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 03:05 PM~8688562
> *THEY JUST THINK IMA START SHIT WITH PEOPLE OUTA TOWN..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 04:13 PM~8688649
> *How old are you again?
> *


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 09:22 AM~8691967
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8692119
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 09:57 AM~8692125
> *:uh:
> *


:twak: whore with "style"


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 04:13 PM~8688649
> *How old are you again?
> *


OLD ENUFF.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 11:02 AM~8692138
> *OLD ENUFF.
> *


obviously not if mommy and daddy said you cant go to shows :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Hes still in high school.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 12:02 PM~8692138
> *OLD ENUFF.
> *


i am only 29 going on 7 lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 11:42 AM~8692285
> *Hes still in high school.
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha prolly 17 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DONT TRIP.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 12:31 PM~8692679
> *DONT TRIP.
> *


go to the show 
dont be such a weenie
just go ! fuck it!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 02:31 PM~8692679
> *DONT TRIP.
> *


wuz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 1 2007, 02:18 PM~8692839
> *go to the show
> dont be such a weenie
> just go ! fuck it!!
> *


these are the kinda people who will get u in some deep shit :biggrin: 
j/p

but if i was in ur position with my mom i wouldnt go

my moms would go crazy on me hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 1 2007, 02:27 PM~8692873
> *these are the kinda people who will get u in some deep shit :biggrin:
> j/p
> 
> but if i was in ur position with my mom i wouldnt go
> 
> my moms would go crazy on me hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


are you going


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 02:28 PM~8692878
> *are you going
> *


to san jo????

no


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 1 2007, 02:29 PM~8692882
> *to san jo????
> 
> no
> *


how come


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will be there to talk shit. 
































:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 02:36 PM~8692906
> *I will be there to talk shit.
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know you will 
J/k :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 02:32 PM~8692892
> *how come
> *


i have some other things to take of this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 03:36 PM~8692906
> *I will be there to talk shit.
> :biggrin:
> *


and to take pics lmfao


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Sep 1 2007, 01:27 PM~8692873-->
> 
> 
> 
> these are the kinda people who will get u in some deep shit :biggrin:
> j/p
> 
> but if i was in ur position with my mom i wouldnt go
> 
> my moms would go crazy on me hno:  hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 01:36 PM~8692906
> *I will be there to talk shit.
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 07:04 PM~8693719
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

STREETLOW SHOW IS PACKED!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 2 2007, 10:56 AM~8696496
> *STREETLOW SHOW IS PACKED!!!!!!!
> *


thats cool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WHO ALL IS TAKEN PICS?????????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8696515
> *WHO ALL IS TAKEN PICS?????????????
> *


MY CAMERA BROKE SO WE ARE ALL DEPENDING ON RAUL :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 2 2007, 11:56 AM~8696496
> *STREETLOW SHOW IS PACKED!!!!!!!
> *


GREAT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 2 2007, 12:02 PM~8696521
> *MY CAMERA BROKE SO WE ARE ALL DEPENDING ON RAUL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 03:16 PM~8704151
> *
> *


shoulda been there :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I WISH..NEXT YEAR 4 SURE..MAYBE EVEN WITH A CAR. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 03:39 PM~8704308
> *I WISH..NEXT YEAR 4 SURE..MAYBE EVEN WITH A CAR. :0
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 03:39 PM~8704308
> *I WISH..NEXT YEAR 4 SURE..MAYBE EVEN WITH A CAR. :0
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 03:39 PM~8704308
> *I WISH..NEXT YEAR 4 SURE..MAYBE EVEN WITH A CAR. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

well if anyone need anythng for there bikes hit me up i got you covered


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 09:55 AM~8711426
> *well if anyone need anythng for there bikes hit me up i got you covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE FORKS ARE TIGHT :0 !!!!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 3 2007, 03:19 PM~8704699
> *x2
> *



x3
project in the making. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*













*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 10:00 AM~8711470
> *THOSE FORKS ARE TIGHT  :0  !!!!!
> *


false advertisment


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 03:20 PM~8714086
> *:roflmao:
> *


i dont see what is soo funny child?


----------



## PICAZZO

*OH SHIT THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I SEEN THIS BIKE !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 06:17 PM~8724464
> *OH SHIT THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I SEEN THIS BIKE !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 5 2007, 09:45 PM~8726039
> *whats up everyone
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 09:18 AM~8720613
> *i dont see what is soo funny child?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 06:17 PM~8724464
> *OH SHIT THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I SEEN THIS BIKE !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

Now What? every bike I post pictures of, people on here hate, what gives? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I know you have posted several times in sic's toics so theres no way that its the first time you have seen his bike.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2007, 10:21 AM~8729528
> *I know you have posted several times in sic's toics so theres no way that its the first time  you have seen his bike.
> *


dont remember this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2007, 02:05 AM~8736771
> *
> *


wats up raul


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: anyone going to the LOW CREATIONS BBQ today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 8 2007, 10:45 AM~8745788
> *:wave: anyone going to the LOW CREATIONS BBQ today?
> *


I think we got some members going out there but I gotta work.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WASSUP TEAM CALI :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

****408****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

~~~~*9*1*6*~~~~


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

*707*


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 9 2007, 12:48 AM~8749527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH I LIKE THIS ONE BEST !!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

GREAT.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 9 2007, 04:32 PM~8752336
> *GREAT.
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

HOPEFULLY RAUL WILL MAKE IT OUT TO THIS ONE, HE REPRESENTS LAYITLOW AND TEAM CALI TO THE FULLEST, I KNOW ITS A DRIVE FROM WHERE SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE AT, BUT HEY MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN CARPOOL OR SOMETHING?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

5O/5O.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 10 2007, 01:19 PM~8758337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that one :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

whats up my cali fam


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 10 2007, 01:42 PM~8758944-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that one  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty cool huh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Sep 10 2007, 01:52 PM~8758987
> *whats up my cali fam
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8758606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY RAUL WILL MAKE IT OUT TO THIS ONE, HE REPRESENTS LAYITLOW AND TEAM CALI TO THE FULLEST, I KNOW ITS A DRIVE FROM WHERE SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE AT, BUT HEY MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN CARPOOL OR SOMETHING?
> *


I honestly dont think I can make it. Theres a show that day in Lathrop and I already told some of the members I would be there to support. Sorry.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

That and your probably going to want me to "share" whatever I bbq. Your going to come over and be like, "Oh man, that smells good. Can I have some?" And then Im going to say no. And then your going to be mad at me or tell me Im "fucked up". Then your dog is going to get mad at me and Im not looking for those kinds of problems.


----------



## PICAZZO

YOU HAVE A REALLY WILD IMAGINATION THERE SON :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 10:37 AM~8766002
> *That and your probably going to want me to "share" whatever I bbq. Your going to come over and be like, "Oh man, that smells good. Can I have some?" And then Im going to say no. And then your going to be mad at me or tell me Im "fucked up". Then your dog is going to get mad at me and Im not looking for those kinds of problems.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 11:30 AM~8766326
> *YOU HAVE A REALLY WILD IMAGINATION THERE SON  :uh:
> *


Were you going to bbq?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 11:37 AM~8766002
> *That and your probably going to want me to "share" whatever I bbq. Your going to come over and be like, "Oh man, that smells good. Can I have some?" And then Im going to say no. And then your going to be mad at me or tell me Im "fucked up". Then your dog is going to get mad at me and Im not looking for those kinds of problems.
> *


 :biggrin: lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ghost-rider

:wave: can i join :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:14 PM~8770949
> *:wave: can i join :dunno:
> *


were you from?


----------



## ghost-rider

santa ana 
south cali :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

wecome to the team got any pics of your bike


----------



## ghost-rider

:biggrin: 
STILL UNDER WORKS
PS not in romans anymore


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:47 PM~8771331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> STILL UNDER WORKS
> PS not  in romans anymore
> *


waaaaaaaaaaaack :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

looks cool I like it cuz its different


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 11 2007, 09:50 PM~8771352
> *looks cool I like it cuz its different
> *


thanx homie..
well im tryin my best on it...


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

$20 FOR BRIANS SHIRTS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How many you got?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 12:13 PM~8782868
> *How many you got?
> *


enough


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Bring one tomorrow.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 12:17 PM~8782891
> *Bring one tomorrow.
> *


what size


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 01:36 PM~8783528
> *pm sent.
> *


:roflmao: Pinche Raul, its ok to let us know your gaining a bit of weight :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2007, 04:32 PM~8785148
> *:roflmao: Pinche Raul, its ok to let us know your gaining a bit of weight :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 13 2007, 05:32 PM~8785148
> *:roflmao: Pinche Raul, its ok to let us know your gaining a bit of weight :biggrin:
> *


he's have a baby


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T



E



A



M



C A L I. :wave:


----------



## CE 707

what going on


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

DONT FORGET HOMIES !!!


----------



## CE 707

$5 pucks is to much for me :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2007, 11:18 PM~8788340
> *what going on
> *


its 12:51am


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:50 AM~8788500
> *its 12:51am
> *


X2, not alot buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

8,900


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8791358
> *8,900
> *


WTF


----------



## 817Lowrider

Congrats


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8791358
> *8,900
> *


great.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2007, 02:12 PM~8792244
> *WTF
> *


post count.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2007, 08:45 AM~8800992
> *wuz up CALI  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8791358
> *8,900
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2007, 06:54 PM~8804340
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clownin....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 16 2007, 05:50 PM~8802880
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 16 2007, 08:38 PM~8804702
> *:roflmao:
> *


STFU


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 10:14 AM~8808776
> *STFU
> *


GTFO


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 17 2007, 11:23 AM~8808849
> *GTFO
> *


OF MY TOPIC? ***** YOU MUST BE ON SOME SERIOUS DOPE, OR YOU PUSHED TOO MANY SHOPPING CARTS :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 11:29 AM~8808880
> *OF MY TOPIC? ***** YOU MUST BE ON SOME SERIOUS DOPE, OR YOU PUSHED TOO MANY SHOPPING CARTS  :biggrin:
> *


You dont own shit here homie. Espcially this topic. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

TECHNICALLY I DO IF YOU CAN READ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 01:18 PM~8809248
> *TECHNICALLY I DO IF YOU CAN READ
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

can't we all get along


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 12:18 PM~8809248
> *TECHNICALLY I DO IF YOU CAN READ
> *


whatever.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 11:18 AM~8809248
> *TECHNICALLY I DO IF YOU CAN READ
> *


danny is the one that started team cali. 

wasnt it your fault it got locked for starting shit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 17 2007, 12:54 PM~8809544
> *danny is the one that started team cali.
> 
> wasnt it your fault it got locked for starting shit?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CE 707

lets not get this one cut off to so lets keep it coo guys


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8810309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8810309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:angel:


----------



## bad news

FUCK CALI !


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 11:38 PM~8814067
> *FUCK CALI !
> *


x714 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

IAM GOING TO REP FOR ALASKA AND SHIT THERE NO DRAMA THERE ! :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 11:43 PM~8814092
> *IAM GOING TO REP FOR ALASKA AND SHIT THERE NO DRAMA THERE !  :angry:
> *


im reping......kentuckey :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2007, 10:50 PM~8814126
> *im reping......kentuckey :biggrin:
> *


KFC ALL THE WAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 11:51 PM~8814136
> *KFC ALL THE WAY
> *


ohio all the way :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

DRAMA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8810309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP Homie.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 01:27 PM~8810309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on Top.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 09:18 AM~8815909
> *Back on Top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were not on top an tell we have the bike and trike tittle's


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just give us time homie. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

how many members are there in team cali??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8817021
> *how many members are there in team cali??
> *


HUNDREDS


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2007, 12:00 PM~8817084
> *HUNDREDS
> *


how do you join?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 01:58 PM~8817917
> *how do you join?? :biggrin:
> *


THROUGH ME :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 17 2007, 12:54 PM~8809544
> *danny is the one that started team cali.
> 
> wasnt it your fault it got locked for starting shit?
> *


THATS RIGHT..... BUT WE ALL REPRESENT IT WELL


----------



## FRISCO KID

wut class your bike in?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 02:19 PM~8818079
> *wut class your bike in?? :biggrin:
> *


MILD


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8818088
> *MILD
> *


THATS KOO...BONE IS MAKIN' ME A MILD FRAME....I'LL HAVE PICS UP SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 02:22 PM~8818095
> *THATS KOO...BONE IS MAKIN' ME A MILD FRAME....I'LL HAVE PICS UP SOON
> *


  HE DOES GREAT WORK


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 02:23 PM~8818101
> * HE DOES GREAT WORK
> *


4REALZ?? THATS GOOD!! LOL I BAUGHT A FRAME FROM MEGALOWRIDER AND WHEN I GOT IT IT WAS A PIECE OF SHIT!!! SENT IT BACK SAME DAY!! NO ONE SHOULD EVER BUY PARTS FROM MEGALOWRIDER.COM!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 02:25 PM~8818111
> *4REALZ?? THATS GOOD!! LOL I BAUGHT A FRAME FROM MEGALOWRIDER AND WHEN I GOT IT IT WAS A PIECE OF SHIT!!! SENT IT BACK SAME DAY!! NO ONE SHOULD EVER BUY PARTS FROM MEGALOWRIDER.COM!!!!
> *


LOL..........BONES WILL HOOK YOU UP....
SO DO YOU WANT TO BE A PART OF ''TEAM CALI''


----------



## FRISCO KID

YEH FASHO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 18 2007, 02:28 PM~8818141
> *YEH FASHO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S OFFICAL...........FRISCO SOLDIER IS ''TEAM CALI'S'' NEWEST MEMBER


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8818150
> *IT'S OFFICAL...........FRISCO SOLDIER IS ''TEAM CALI'S'' NEWEST MEMBER
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

danny I never asked but can I be in team cali to :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2007, 03:57 PM~8818848
> *danny I never asked but can I be in team cali to :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 04:00 PM~8818878
> *LOL
> *


so I take that as a yes :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2007, 04:01 PM~8818883
> *so I take that as a yes :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 18 2007, 03:53 PM~8818815
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 04:03 PM~8818894
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

can i be part of team cali :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 19 2007, 01:03 AM~8822271
> *can i be part of team cali :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CE 707

it would be tight to get some team Cali shorts made


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 10:04 AM~8823987
> *it would be tight to get some team Cali shorts made
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

SHIRTS WOULD BE COOL THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 19 2007, 11:44 AM~8824649
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> SHIRTS WOULD BE COOL THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


mad bad I meant shirts sorry my spelling is not all there :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 19 2007, 06:58 AM~8822822
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 06:22 PM~8827310
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2007, 05:22 PM~8827315
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 10:04 AM~8823987
> *it would be tight to get some team Cali shorts made
> *


trust me you dont want to see blvd schwinn and 76 schwinn in shorts you might go blind because the brightness of their skin :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*ATTENTION CHILDREN: DO NOT DRINK !!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2007, 12:42 PM~8833718
> *ATTENTION CHILDREN: DO NOT DRINK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What does this have to do with Team Cali? :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8833852
> *What does this have to do with Team Cali?  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8833718
> *ATTENTION CHILDREN: DO NOT DRINK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:buttkick: wrong thread!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*im trying to teach kids NOT to drink..........*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2007, 04:19 PM~8835380
> *im trying to teach kids NOT to drink..........
> *


Off Topic.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2007, 05:04 PM~8836028
> *CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2007, 06:04 PM~8836028
> *CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 04:33 PM~8835463
> *Off Topic.
> *


so your saying you think its fine for kids to start drinking at an early age?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8840478
> *so your saying you think its fine for kids to start drinking at an early age?
> *


hay I did :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8840478
> *so your saying you think its fine for kids to start drinking at an early age?
> *


If your going to start selling ice cream, 
If your going to tell us about your favoirite syrup that you like to put on your pancakes,
If you want to tell us about how there repaving your street, 
If your going to tell us about the united states space program and how we have benifitied from its science,
If your going to tell us about who your going to vote for in the next election, 

YOU BETTER TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE BECASUE NONE OF THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH TEAM CALI. 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2007, 10:59 AM~8840966
> *If your going to start selling ice cream,
> If your going to tell us about your favoirite syrup that you like to put on your pancakes,
> If you want to tell us about how there repaving your street,
> If your going to tell us about the united states space program and how we have benifitied from its science,
> If your going to tell us about who your going to vote for in the next election,
> 
> YOU BETTER TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE BECASUE NONE OF THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH TEAM CALI.
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




RAUL, YOU ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 03:19 AM~8846217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 05:19 AM~8846217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR PETES SAKE :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 22 2007, 08:08 AM~8846738
> *FOR PETES SAKE :cheesy:
> *


FUCK PETE :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 22 2007, 08:21 AM~8846802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN I MISS THAT FOOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:werd: NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO MEET HIM IN PERSON, BUT AT LEAST HE KEPT SHIT MOVIN ON HERE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 22 2007, 08:24 AM~8846818
> *:werd: NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO MEET HIM IN PERSON, BUT AT LEAST HE KEPT SHIT MOVIN ON HERE.
> *


HE WAS A COOL GUY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 08:18 AM~8846789
> *FUCK PETE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 08:31 AM~8846850
> *HE WAS A COOL GUY
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HOWS EVERYBODY BEEN. :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2007, 01:45 PM~8847803
> *HOWS EVERYBODY BEEN. :wave:
> *


what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NUN MUCH..JUST BIZY WITH SCHOOL..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2007, 02:01 PM~8847851
> *NUN MUCH..JUST BIZY WITH SCHOOL..
> *


i am with these new stuff we are coming out with hope next month :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2007, 11:59 AM~8840966
> *If your going to start selling ice cream,
> If your going to tell us about your favoirite syrup that you like to put on your pancakes,
> If you want to tell us about how there repaving your street,
> If your going to tell us about the united states space program and how we have benifitied from its science,
> If your going to tell us about who your going to vote for in the next election,
> 
> YOU BETTER TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE BECASUE NONE OF THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH TEAM CALI.
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 01:04 PM~8847862
> *i am with these new stuff we are coming out with hope next month :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 01:06 PM~8847874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 23 2007, 07:17 PM~8854996
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey homies i need to ask all the cali guys something what is your SALE TAX % ?????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 06:22 PM~8869579
> *hey homies i need to ask all the cali guys something what is your SALE TAX % ?????
> *


8.25%


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2007, 07:26 PM~8869595
> *8.25%
> *


thanks danny


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 08:35 PM~8869648
> *thanks danny
> *


you movin to cali?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8869657
> *you movin to cali?
> *


nah just soem stuff i am working on :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 07:00 PM~8869804
> *nah just soem stuff i am working on  :0
> *


his prices for parts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 25 2007, 08:31 PM~8870631
> *his prices for parts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 25 2007, 09:44 PM~8871242
> *:biggrin:
> *


BLVD. KINGs B.C
*-1972 Schwinn Stingray-"Sangre De Azteca" (08')
*



man i hope sooo :uh:


----------



## CE 707

kevin did a good job on his bike can't wait to see it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup team cali. :wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 26 2007, 02:31 PM~8875330
> *sup team cali. :wave:
> *


wusup?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 26 2007, 01:50 PM~8875458
> *wusup?!? :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


not much. been working on my bike.


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 26 2007, 03:04 PM~8875576
> *not much. been working on my bike.
> *


thats koo...same here lol im tryna get that green frame that guy is selling!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 26 2007, 02:07 PM~8875590
> *thats koo...same here lol im tryna get that green frame that guy is selling!! :biggrin:
> *


word? thats cool. thats a bad frame too.


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 26 2007, 03:17 PM~8875672
> *word? thats cool. thats a bad frame too.
> *


hope i can get it!!!!!! lol


----------



## CE 707

how my team cali fam


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 09:14 AM~8873851
> *BLVD. KINGs B.C
> -1972 Schwinn Stingray-"Sangre De Azteca" (08')
> 
> man i hope sooo  :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by CE 707+Sep 26 2007, 10:58 AM~8874495-->
> 
> 
> 
> kevin did a good job on his bike can't wait to see it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2007, 11:03 AM~8874530
> *:yes:
> *



 SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

When are you going to get that stuff back from the platers?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up team cali


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 27 2007, 01:07 AM~8879210
> *wats up team cali
> *


wusup ball sac town?? lol jp jp!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8879051
> *When are you going to get that stuff back from the platers?
> *



he's real busy doing stuff for people going to vegas lrm so im guessing after that. You have time to make me those other parts we talked about? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 27 2007, 08:23 AM~8880627
> *wusup ball sac town?? lol jp jp!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 27 2007, 09:23 AM~8880627
> *wusup ball sac town?? lol jp jp!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol nm hoe j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T




E




A




M




C A L I :wave:


----------



## CE 707

whats up cali


----------



## lowrid3r

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

niceeee


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 27 2007, 01:47 PM~8882421
> *lol nm hoe j/k :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 06:03 PM~8884209
> *wuz up homie
> *


Sup?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 27 2007, 07:08 PM~8884247
> *Sup?? :biggrin:
> *


being bored


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 06:09 PM~8884254
> *being bored
> *


same here!!!! life sucks after the car shows end   lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 27 2007, 06:14 PM~8884282
> *same here!!!! life sucks after the car shows end    lol
> *


yup it dose


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 27 2007, 06:17 PM~8884311
> *yup it dose
> *


Then theres only dum city and old man car shows with no booty and boobies!!...oops i ment dub city(although there is some booty at the dub shows :biggrin: )


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 27 2007, 06:22 PM~8884343
> *Then theres only dum city and old man car shows with no booty and boobies!!...oops i ment dub city(although there is some booty at the dub shows :biggrin: )
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

anybody headin out 2 lo-listics @ woodland ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8890157
> *anybody headin out 2 lo-listics @ woodland ?
> *


yup DEVOTION is gonna be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8890157
> *anybody headin out 2 lo-listics @ woodland ?
> *


See you there.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8890157
> *anybody headin out 2 lo-listics @ woodland ?
> *


yeah I'll be there but not with my bike  I'll be taking my car :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 12:27 PM~8890157
> *anybody headin out 2 lo-listics @ woodland ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 29 2007, 08:18 AM~8894646
> *
> *


sup.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NUN MUCH BRO..GETTIN READY 4 THIS SHOW..YOU?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 29 2007, 08:22 AM~8894669
> *NUN MUCH BRO..GETTIN READY 4 THIS SHOW..YOU?
> *


maybe. but with no bike.


----------



## CE 707

sup my brothers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up homies.


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 10:06 AM~8894780
> *Whats up homies.
> *


SUP!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 09:17 PM~8897758
> *SUP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats up hoe lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2007, 10:07 PM~8898140
> *wats up hoe lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


tu madre...lol do you got more pics of your green frame?? post up the ones you do got!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 10:09 PM~8898163
> *tu madre...lol do you got more pics of your green frame?? post up the ones you do got!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
























:biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

SICK!!!! WUT CHU GONNA DO WITH IT??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 10:14 PM~8898202
> *SICK!!!! WUT CHU GONNA DO WITH IT??? :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


get the bitch airbrushed and i mite but sum customs parts :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

THATS KOO!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID

MY SCRAPER BIKE GO HARD DONT NEED NO CAR!!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

spokes or nuthin bitch lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2007, 10:19 PM~8898247
> *spokes or nuthin bitch lol :biggrin:
> *


I'LL HAVE TWISTED SPOKES ON THE NEW ONE IM MAKING...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 10:21 PM~8898261
> *I'LL HAVE TWISTED SPOKES ON THE NEW ONE IM MAKING...LOL :biggrin:
> *


and wat about the gay ass spinners lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

THATS JUST MY STREET BIKE ...LOL IMA LEAVE THEM ON THERE YOU ***! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 10:25 PM~8898287
> *THATS JUST MY STREET BIKE ...LOL IMA LEAVE THEM ON THERE YOU ***! :biggrin:
> *


go get sum nuts on your chin lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2007, 10:28 PM~8898305
> *go get sum nuts on your chin lol :biggrin:
> *


fuck you ball sac town!! lol :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

thats wat u got on your chin lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2007, 10:31 PM~8898331
> *thats wat u got on your chin lol :biggrin:
> *


tu madre....lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 29 2007, 10:32 PM~8898339
> *tu madre....lol
> *


speak english lol


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2007, 11:09 PM~8898473
> *speak english lol
> *


YOUR MOTHER!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THES HOW WAS THE OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 30 2007, 07:23 PM~8903056
> *THES HOW WAS THE OFF THE HOOK!
> *


it was but it was bullshit how they judged the bikes :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2007, 12:08 AM~8905063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a good pic whats up my team cali fam


----------



## PICAZZO

fucken shit, cant even keep this topic on the first page :angry:

i am disspointed in you people :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Team Cali will be come back with some fire power. Thats for sure.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2007, 11:36 AM~8924271
> *Team Cali will be come back with some fire power. Thats for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## FRISCO KID

Gemme me 2 mounths, ima put team cali back on the top!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 3 2007, 12:31 PM~8924707
> *Gemme me 2 mounths, ima put team cali back on the top!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID

Make that 3...im broke!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone interested in buying my display boxes? I need to get rid of 4 of them. I will post pipcs of them later.


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2007, 01:28 PM~8925103
> *Is anyone interested in buying my display boxes? I need to get rid of 4 of them. I will post pipcs of them later.
> *


i might be...lemme see some pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2007, 11:36 AM~8924271
> *Team Cali will be come back with some fire power. Thats for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the middle trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 3 2007, 08:45 PM~8928070
> *how much for the middle trike
> *


Nothing in this pic is for sale.


----------



## CE 707

:0


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8928356
> *Nothing in this pic is for sale.
> *


 :0


----------



## FRISCO KID

any one got an old school schwinn for sale?!?!?!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP FAM..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8932414
> *any one got an old school schwinn for sale?!?!?!?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a 73 but its not 4 sale :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 4 2007, 06:16 PM~8934125
> *i got a 73 but its not 4 sale :biggrin:
> *


well then fuck you... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 07:30 PM~8934799
> *well then fuck you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol i dnt go that way:biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

you hella gay!! hahaha


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 07:47 PM~8934946
> *you hella gay!! hahaha
> *


wtf your the 1 thats gay lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

you got it twisted!! you in denial man...come out the closet!! hahaha


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wtf u talkin about u live in sf wit all the **** lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

Like i said before they all stay on one street!!!! lol go bak to your ball sac!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8935046
> *Like i said before they all stay on one street!!!! lol go bak to your ball sac!!
> *


yea and u live on that street wit your boyfriend lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

no i live with your mom.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 07:59 PM~8935066
> *no i live with your mom.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how the fuck is that funny :uh:


----------



## FRISCO KID

i dont no....   lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 08:06 PM~8935126
> *i dont no....     lol
> *


go suck a dick lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

....im koo, perhaps your mother is in the mood :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8935193
> *....im koo, perhaps your mother is in the mood :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wtf my mom dosent have a dick lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

this argurment is gay...as is your mother...so ima cut it off rite here... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 08:16 PM~8935224
> *this argurment is gay...as is your mother...so ima cut it off rite here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i knw your gay lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

fuck you!! hahaha


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 08:19 PM~8935254
> *fuck you!! hahaha
> *


dnt take it up the ass lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

wheres everyone at


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up homies from cali...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Have a good weekend Team Cali. :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2007, 09:23 AM~8943212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend Team Cali.  :wave:
> *


are you in vegas yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 6 2007, 09:54 AM~8943349
> *are you in vegas yet
> *


I will be there tonight. Are you still going?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2007, 10:38 AM~8943474
> *I will be there tonight. Are you still going?
> *


no I can't cuz I have to start on juans fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 6 2007, 10:53 AM~8943525
> *no I can't cuz I have to start on juans fenders
> *


DOH!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

A PAINT JOB I DID 2DAY..ITS BLACK BASE WIT RED FLAKES..THE CULOR IS OFF 4RUM THE CAMERA BUT U GET THE IDEA. TELL ME WHAT U THINK.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## lowrid3r

spray paint?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## FRISCO KID

NICE!!


----------



## CE 707

looks good all you have to do is color sand it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I DID AFTER I TOOK THE PIC..I JUST WANTED TO TAKE A PIC BEFORE THE SUN WENT DOWN..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 6 2007, 09:40 PM~8945618
> *looks good all you have to do  is color sand it
> *


then it turns out like this


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2007, 01:30 AM~8946358
> *:0
> *


u like


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 01:30 AM~8946359
> *u like
> *


yea its tight


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2007, 01:31 AM~8946360
> *yea its tight
> *


thnx man
bike been under construction
bustin out big homie
jus waitin fo rthe right time


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2007, 03:04 AM~8946438
> *:wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup family. :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8946348
> *then it turns out like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 7 2007, 01:27 AM~8946348
> *then it turns out like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2006, 12:40 AM~6627733
> *This is badass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get the kustom paint job at


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BROWN CHEVY




----------



## PICAZZO

Good Morning..............


* TEAM CALI *

:wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:yes:


----------



## FRISCO KID

WUSUP TEAM CALI!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 11 2007, 05:04 PM~8980134
> *WUSUP TEAM CALI!!
> *


wats up fo


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 11 2007, 07:30 PM~8981357
> *wats up fo
> *


SHIT....


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 10 2007, 07:12 PM~8973091
> *TTT
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 10:09 AM~8976898
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO AT VEGAS?POST RESULTS RAUL.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 12 2007, 02:17 PM~8987405
> *SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO AT VEGAS?POST RESULTS RAUL.....
> *


I TOOK 1st MILD TRIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

AS USUAL..


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 66wita6

MY SHORTYS DID GOOD......
GANGSTA BOOGIE....1st SEMI TRIKE....3rd BEST OF SHOW TRIKE
LIL HELLRAZOR.........2nd MILD BIKE
AND THE BIKE CLUB TOOK MOST MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v3ARyAb_1Bs


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 12 2007, 02:17 PM~8987405
> *SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO AT VEGAS?POST RESULTS RAUL.....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2007, 07:19 AM~8993279
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=v3ARyAb_1Bs
> *


haha, was done well


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up TEAM CALI


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 15 2007, 02:56 AM~9003111
> *wats up TEAM CALI
> *


sup wit it sac


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2007, 02:19 PM~8993279
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=v3ARyAb_1Bs
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 15 2007, 09:01 AM~9004099
> *sup wit it sac
> *


just chillin


----------



## CE4LIFE

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE4LIFE

what up team cali


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:04 PM~9019344
> *what up team cali
> *


wuts good??


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

NeW PaGe! 
TEAM CALIFORNIA!


----------



## CE 707

whats up fam hows everyone


----------



## KaDa

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Oct 17 2007, 11:30 AM~9022625
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUSUP MARCUS?!?! HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN A MIN. HIT ME UP WEN YOU GET A CHANCE!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 17 2007, 04:41 PM~9024930
> *WUSUP MARCUS?!?! HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN A MIN. HIT ME UP WEN YOU GET A CHANCE!!
> *


wats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 16 2007, 10:15 PM~9019425
> *
> NeW PaGe!
> TEAM CALIFORNIA!
> *


Did you get your plating back yet?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 05:04 PM~9025076
> *Did you get your plating back yet?
> *


wats up
:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 17 2007, 05:08 PM~9025115
> *wats up
> :wave:
> *


whats up. let me know whats up for sunday.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 04:04 PM~9025076
> *Did you get your plating back yet?
> *



negative.
the minor engraving is in progress.

I rode my bike yesturday and the day before! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 17 2007, 10:16 PM~9027505
> *negative.
> the minor engraving is in progress.
> 
> I rode my bike yesturday and the day before! :biggrin:
> *


Whos doing your engraving?


----------



## FRISCO KID

Wusup cali??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 11:34 PM~9027904
> *Whos doing your engraving?
> *


me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 11:07 AM~9030221
> *me
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FRISCO KID

LOL THATS SHADY.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Team South Califas :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 05:12 PM~9025149
> *whats up. let me know whats up for sunday.
> *


wat about sunday ?


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 18 2007, 01:14 PM~9031303
> *wat about sunday ?
> *


He's gonna kill you on sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 18 2007, 01:16 PM~9031321
> *He's gonna kill you on sunday... :biggrin:
> *


fuck u pole somker lol :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

wut the fuck does that mean?? stop making up words ball sac!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 18 2007, 01:21 PM~9031361
> *wut the fuck does that mean?? stop making up words ball sac!! :biggrin:
> *


it means u suck dick lol :biggrin: and i didnt make that up :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

what up guys! hey do you guys know who would do good chroming around rancho cucamonga. im thinking about good engraving also, just a bit to accent here and there. the main thing i want is my wheels. i need someone to be able to slap em back together and make it 100% functionable, i had a set that was put together and the coaster brake didn't work for shit, not good since i like to keep it rideable.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9027904
> *Whos doing your engraving?
> *


someone out of Fresno.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 10:07 AM~9030221
> *me
> *


 :uh: 
HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up team cali :wave: 
i was wondering who of team cali is going to the tustin show?
hopefully i see you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

whats up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2007, 09:19 PM~9043030
> *whats up
> *


where's everyone at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2007, 12:35 PM~9051186
> *where's everyone at?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2007, 12:36 PM~9051195
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro so what making you move to woodland :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2007, 12:46 PM~9051243
> *sup bro so what making you move to woodland :biggrin:
> *


Im going to go talk to my new room mates today. It will probably happpen in Jan or late december.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## G Style




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2007, 09:35 PM~9062231
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:35 PM~9062236
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 PM~9062283
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wats good :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 PM~9062291
> *wats good :biggrin:
> *


nothing much bro how are you


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2007, 10:33 PM~9062696
> *nothing much bro how are you
> *


im good


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TTT.....
^^^


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 24 2007, 05:36 PM~9076218
> *TTT.....
> ^^^
> *



WAtup homie wats good with your bicicleta


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 24 2007, 05:57 PM~9076723
> *WAtup homie wats good with your bicicleta
> *



sup, just gotta go pick up all my stuff from chromer and bike should be ready to hit the shows :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Team So.Cali*............... :wave:


----------



## CE 707

what up cali


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 09:51 PM~9078111
> *Team So.Cali...............  :wave:
> *


TEAM SO. CALI IS BURNING DOWN....DO 4REALZ! LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 24 2007, 11:11 PM~9078260
> *TEAM SO. CALI IS BURNING DOWN....DO 4REALZ! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Burn baby burn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Oct 24 2007, 09:45 PM~9078059
> *sup, just gotta go pick up all my stuff from chromer and bike should be ready to hit the shows :biggrin:
> *


Pm me so we can meet somewhere. Otherwise you chainguard is going to get painted. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 24 2007, 10:11 PM~9078260
> *TEAM SO. CALI IS BURNING DOWN....DO 4REALZ! LOL
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2007, 11:25 AM~9081937
> *Pm me so we can meet somewhere. Otherwise you chainguard is going to get painted.  :biggrin:
> *


ship it and ill pay you the shipping! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 26 2007, 04:27 PM~9091252
> *ANYTHING NEW?
> *


Not yet. Whats up with that crown?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 01:06 PM~9095921
> *Not yet. Whats up with that crown?
> *


JUST CUM BY MY HOUSE WITH THE MONEY..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 24 2007, 10:11 PM~9078260
> *TEAM SO. CALI IS BURNING DOWN....DO 4REALZ! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 27 2007, 01:34 PM~9096060
> *JUST CUM BY MY HOUSE WITH THE MONEY..
> *


I still need to see a pic of it and I dont even know where you live?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 29 2007, 10:29 AM~9106151
> *GOOD MORNING TEAM CALI
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Wassup guys


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TTT...


----------



## big9er




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

HI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone going to that show in Bakersfield?


----------



## G Style




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2007, 05:06 PM~9116941
> *Anyone going to that show in Bakersfield?
> *












Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 12:11 AM~9120285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are you going with Tito or Droops or anyone?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

so whos from team cali??? names


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Some of these fools think there down. 

Regal King	410
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	390
socios b.c. prez	360
76'_SCHWINN	337
CE 707	148
NorCalLux	99
SIC'N'TWISTED	95
SAC_TOWN	94
STR8_CLOWN'N	64
FRISCOSOLDIER	51
sanjo_nena408	41
BLVD_SCHWINN	39
KaDa	39
lowriderlovin65	23
bad news	15
CHILLY WILLY	15
R.O.C	15
juangotti	15
lowrid3r	14
chamuco61	13
LILHOBBZ805	13
chicanolegacysf	13
noe_from_texas	11
Billy	10
650 ReGaL	9
JUSTDEEZ	8
UpInSmoke619	8
ShotCallers O.C.	8
casper805	7
robz1904	7
Down Low 74	7
RAIDERSEQUAL	7
ghost-rider	6
eric ramos	6
Ronin	6
NaturalHighII	5
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
big9er	4
MR.559	4
EL SOCIO	4
66 schwinn	3
BABOSO HYDROS	3
gizmo1	3
BIG WHIT 64	3
lowforlife	3
lyrical_nerd	3
tequila sunrise	2
66wita6	2
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
drop'em	2
CE4LIFE	2
MR.SHADES	2
G Style	2
huggybear!	1
lowlife-biker	1
OGDinoe1	1
BIGTITO64	1
BROWN CHEVY	1
TonyO	1
Clown confution	1
CYCLON3	1
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	1
KaLiRiDeR	1
IN$piratioN$ B.C	1
EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
LowerDinU	1
mitchell26	1
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
Rusty193	1
luxuriousloc's	1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
lowriderjoker77	1
187 dunks	1


----------



## socios b.c. prez

But heres the REAL OG's minus a few people.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 12:10 PM~9123110
> *Some of these fools think there down.
> 
> 
> socios b.c. prez	360
> *


Thats all.......dammm :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 12:12 PM~9123136
> *But heres the REAL OG's minus a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, that's northern cali, But what about southern cali??? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 31 2007, 11:16 AM~9123181
> *Yea, that's northern cali, But what about southern cali??? :scrutinize:
> *


They havent submitted there pic for some reason. :dunno: This isnt about North or South, were all in the same gang. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 11:21 AM~9123230
> *They havent submitted there pic for some reason.  :dunno: This isnt about North or South, were all in the same gang.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

Getten ready to repaint my bike, this time i going all out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 3 2007, 04:33 PM~9147631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getten ready to repaint my bike, this time i going all out.
> *


 hno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 07:12 PM~9148396
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

q onda people weres all ta carshows?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Nov 3 2007, 10:32 PM~9149310
> *q onda people weres all ta carshows?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 3 2007, 10:41 PM~9149348
> *:dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

shit i need carshow cuse i got these new 4 wheler 4 next year not ta red one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Nov 3 2007, 10:32 PM~9149310
> *q onda people weres all ta carshows?
> *












Next weekend. Whos going to go?


----------



## CE 707

thats to far for me


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2007, 12:19 AM~9149566
> *thats to far for me
> *


X2


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 12:11 AM~9149518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next weekend. Whos going to go?
> *


FUCK IT WHO IS GOING ILL GO BUT WHOS OUT THERE TAT I CAN COMPETE AGAINST WHITH A 4 WHEEL?????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will be going and I will take pics for you guys. I think your the only one with a four wheeler so you would still compete with trikes.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2007, 11:11 PM~9149518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next weekend. Whos going to go?
> *


IF I STILL HAVE MY BIKE ILL GO.maybe. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 4 2007, 10:00 AM~9150914
> *IF I STILL HAVE MY BIKE ILL GO.maybe. :cheesy:
> *


Is your club headed out there?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

BIKE IS GONE..AND IM NOT SURE IMA C WHATS UP..


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 4 2007, 10:43 AM~9151092
> *BIKE IS GONE..AND IM NOT SURE IMA C WHATS UP..
> *


what are you doing to your bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2007, 01:54 PM~9152001
> *what are you doing to your bike
> *


he sold it.


----------



## CE 707

so does that mean your moving on to a car?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

New Team Cali soldiers are getting ready for next year. 2008 is going to be :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## CE 707

good morning :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 8 2007, 01:20 AM~9181329
> *good morning :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IS TEAM CALI GONNA SUPPORT SHOTCALLERS IN TUSTIN ON SUNDAY???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 PM~9183538
> *IS TEAM CALI GONNA SUPPORT SHOTCALLERS IN TUSTIN ON SUNDAY???
> *


I wish I could homie but I already told someone that I would be in Bakerfield for there show.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 12:16 PM~9183705
> *:tears:
> *


Are there anymore shows down there this year?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 12:21 PM~9183745
> *:dunno:
> *


Let me know cause I need to go down there for something. I would like to take something but my trike is down right now so I might have to wait till next year.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whats a good show to go to out in So Cal next year?


----------



## sanjo_nena408

helo!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 9 2007, 09:10 AM~9190164
> *helo!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

theres another show at my house (angel stadium) on dec. 3rd........ima be there!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

look at SHOWS AND EVENTS forum


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whats the topic called? I cant find it in there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave: sup cali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 10 2007, 07:45 PM~9200052
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO..


----------



## FRISCO KID

Wusup team cali!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

First car show of 2008. Streetlow Magazine, March 16th, 2008 in Salinas, at the Sports Complex.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up cali :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2007, 10:59 AM~9217746
> *First car show of 2008. Streetlow Magazine,  March 16th, 2008 in Salinas, at the Sports Complex.
> *


have a good time


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2007, 03:54 PM~9192307
> *whats the topic called? I cant find it in there.
> *


 ITS called TOY DRIVE AT ANGELS STADIUM :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

:wave: :wave: :wave: wussup team cali! i havent been here n a while but im back! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Nov 14 2007, 12:37 PM~9226860
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  wussup team cali! i havent been here n a while but im back! :biggrin:
> *


What you been up to?


----------



## KaDa

nthn chillin..tryin to finish my bike....i just need a chormer and a etch r engraver.. but other than that nthn much


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 15 2007, 03:57 PM~9235961
> *sup.
> *


sup bro how's everything with you


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2007, 03:14 PM~9236092
> *sup bro how's everything with you
> *


not much. safeway still want me to work with a fucked up back. and dont want to pay me the days i havent worked.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 15 2007, 04:24 PM~9236190
> *not much. safeway still want me to work with a fucked up back. and dont want to pay me the days i havent worked.
> *


call a lawyer and see what they tell you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Qvo... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats up?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NUN MUCH..U?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## FRISCO KID

wusup cali!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 18 2007, 01:59 PM~9253665
> *wusup cali!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## FRISCO KID

team cali need a logo...do we got one?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 19 2007, 12:10 PM~9259538
> *team cali need a logo...do we got one?
> *


x2


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

x3 :|


----------



## FRISCO KID

some one should make one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats a good idea. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

do it raul


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 19 2007, 11:10 AM~9259538
> *team cali need a logo...do we got one?
> *


official team cali shirts? :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 19 2007, 02:40 PM~9260498
> *official team cali shirts? :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FRISCO KID

id buy one! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 19 2007, 05:53 PM~9261401
> *id buy one! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: what's New Mayne????


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up team cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 19 2007, 03:01 PM~9260586
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP MY CALI BROTHERS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2007, 10:36 AM~9266285
> *SUP MY CALI BROTHERS
> *


Whats up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

happy morning!.........maybe?


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2007, 02:42 AM~9264876
> *:wave: what's New Mayne????
> *


chillin'! its going down one the first!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 19 2007, 12:10 PM~9259538
> *team cali need a logo...do we got one?
> *


----------



## chris23

WHAT SUP CALI :wave:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2007, 05:35 PM~9269482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

happy thanksgiving to my team cali people


----------



## 817Lowrider

And Happy Thanksgiving to you too


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TTT TEAM CALI.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 24 2007, 02:47 PM~9294949
> *TTT TEAM CALI.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

who need parts homies hit me up folks low low prices :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 26 2007, 11:40 AM~9307802
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hows the team cali shirts coming along??? :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 29 2007, 12:18 PM~9332011
> *hows the team cali shirts coming along??? :biggrin:
> *


IDK....Do we even got a logo? (besides one's found on photobucket) lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER+Nov 29 2007, 04:29 PM~9334324-->
> 
> 
> 
> IDK....Do we even got a logo? (besides one's found on photobucket) lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2007, 06:35 PM~9269482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 11:12 AM~9340397
> *:wave:
> *


RAUL YOU MISSED CHAT! ROSIE SAID SHE WAS.......NEVERMIND LOL YOU GONNA BE ON 2NIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TTT..


----------



## G Style

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup team cali. :wave: i gots my internets back.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ABOUT DAM TIME..


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 10:05 PM~9358611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 2 2007, 08:18 PM~9358776
> *ABOUT DAM TIME..
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:51 PM~9359222
> *
> *


sup fucker


----------



## ghost-rider

Wat up team cali :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:59 PM~9359296
> *sup fucker
> *


nothing much.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 08:05 PM~9358611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the pic G


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Dec 3 2007, 01:25 AM~9360886
> *thanks for the pic G
> 
> *


yo bike was bad ass homie! you done with it or nah?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 3 2007, 11:13 AM~9362950
> *yo bike was bad ass homie! you done with it or nah?
> *


  
Not done still need to add stuff to it. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Dec 3 2007, 01:32 PM~9363559
> *
> Not done still need to add stuff to it. :biggrin:
> *


cool....be sure to stop by our toy drive this saturday....bring your bike! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9358611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 3 2007, 12:37 PM~9363597
> *cool....be sure to stop by our toy drive this saturday....bring your bike! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Nice toy drive guys , we had fun!! two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/497790149.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 3 2007, 08:44 PM~9367009
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/497790149.html
> *


DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T


E


A


M


C A L I :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 4 2007, 06:40 PM~9374733
> *:wave:
> *


hi.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 07:48 PM~9374800
> *hi.
> *


sup.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 4 2007, 07:05 PM~9375000
> *sup.
> *


nothing much bro.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 PM~9368231
> *DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!
> *


GET IT.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 4 2007, 09:07 PM~9375892
> *GET IT.
> *


I already got something better then that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2007, 09:32 PM~9376919
> *I already got something better then that.
> *


krome twizted china on duezez?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376947
> *krome twizted china on duezez?
> *


My og 20" Schwinn.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376947
> *krome twizted china on duezez?
> *


sell me ur bike.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 5 2007, 08:16 AM~9378570
> *sell me ur bike.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376947
> *krome twizted china on duezez?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

weres ta team cali?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 5 2007, 07:16 AM~9378570
> *sell me ur bike.
> *


$_ _ _ _ :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

sell me your rims???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 01:33 PM~9381245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  whats so funny about my unfinished bike?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 05:21 PM~9383163
> *sell me your rims???
> *


never.

MY BIKE OR RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!!

been through to much to get rid of it.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 5 2007, 06:25 PM~9383212
> *never.
> 
> MY BIKE OR RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!!
> 
> been through to much to get rid of it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Not to hate on "sic n twisted", but why does *LRM* has only one bike picture in the january's *LRM* issue of the san mateo show! :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 6 2007, 11:36 PM~9394810
> *Not to hate on "sic n twisted", but why does LRM has only one bike picture in the january's LRM issue of the san mateo show!  :dunno:
> *


Its better then no pics of bikes. And atleast they got pics of one of the best in our area and not some shitty street bike.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 02:31 AM~9395238
> *Its better then no pics of bikes. And atleast they got pics of one of the best in our area and not some shitty street bike.
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 02:31 AM~9395238
> *Its better then no pics of bikes. And atleast they got pics of one of the best in our area and not some shitty street bike.
> *



Yeah your right but, there should've been more pics of bikes since there's no LRM BICYCLE magazine!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 02:31 AM~9395238
> *Its better then no pics of bikes. And atleast they got pics of one of the best in our area and not some shitty street bike.
> *


X2


----------



## Droop$

hey guys :wave: im a newbie can i join youre gang?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 8 2007, 01:34 PM~9404695
> *hey guys  :wave: im a newbie can i join youre gang?
> *


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2007, 12:39 PM~9404719
> *
> *


are u the fearless leader? hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 8 2007, 01:42 PM~9404729
> *are u the fearless leader?  hno:
> *


No, you need to talk to that Arnold guy. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thugs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 01:52 PM~9404772
> *thugs
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53affoFhnKk&feature=related


----------



## big9er

TEAM CALI RULES :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 6 2007, 11:36 PM~9394810
> *Not to hate on "sic n twisted", but why does LRM has only one bike picture in the january's LRM issue of the san mateo show!  :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 6 2007, 11:36 PM~9394810
> *Not to hate on "sic n twisted", but why does LRM has only one bike picture in the january's LRM issue of the san mateo show!  :dunno:
> *


because its LRM and they dont car about people


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Dec 8 2007, 02:45 PM~9405003
> *TEAM CALI RULES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2007, 02:22 PM~9405160
> *"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
> *



:0 
ur trike????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2007, 10:15 PM~9423030
> *:0
> ur trike????
> *


My lil tiger project. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2007, 10:30 PM~9423130
> *My lil tiger project.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2007, 09:30 PM~9423130
> *My lil tiger project.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


u done with the trike yet?


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9409996
> *because its LRM and they dont car about people
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2007, 11:01 PM~9423422
> *:0
> u done with the trike yet?
> *


what trike?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2007, 11:36 PM~9423864
> *what trike?
> *



yea...... what trike? :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

:wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 12 2007, 02:57 AM~9433174
> *:wave:
> *



Hey bro, so whens the album coming? :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 9 2007, 11:48 AM~9409996
> *because its LRM and they dont car about people
> *


 :yessad: :tears: lrm don't give a shit about the bikes anymore...here's to lrm :buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2007, 01:40 PM~9435792
> *:yessad:  :tears: lrm don't give a shit about the bikes anymore...here's to lrm :buttkick:
> *


i dissagree :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2007, 12:54 PM~9435974
> *i dissagree :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 12 2007, 09:59 AM~9434869
> *Hey bro, so whens the album coming?  :cheesy:
> *


probly never. i dont do the rap thing anymore bro. thats y at the toy drive i fucked up. i hadnt listend to that track for hella deep! it was a last minute thing from eddie too n caught me hella offguard :angry:.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 15 2007, 05:49 PM~9461112
> *probly never. i dont do the rap thing anymore bro. thats y at the toy drive i fucked up. i hadnt listend to that track for hella deep! it was a last minute thing from eddie too n caught me hella offguard :angry:.
> *


Time to get back on the horse homie. You still in AZ?


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 04:52 PM~9461126
> *Time to get back on the horse homie. You still in AZ?
> *


nope! back in the beautiful BAY AREA NORTHERN CALIFAS!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 15 2007, 06:55 PM~9461447
> *nope! back in the beautiful BAY AREA NORTHERN CALIFAS!
> *


For good or what?


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 05:56 PM~9461451
> *For good or what?
> *


ill be leaving to az in a few weeks. till my car is done. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 15 2007, 07:00 PM~9461477
> *ill be leaving to az in a few weeks. till my car is done. :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:01 PM~9461486
> *pics?
> *


Empty yo mail dummy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 07:08 PM~9461506
> *Empty yo mail dummy
> *


 :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## tequila sunrise

hey are there any bikes still showing the small shows in so cali? it seems like there is only art, me, and MAYBE 2 other bikes at a show  gets boring after a while...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whats crackalackin team cali??!!?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 19 2007, 12:09 PM~9484568
> *whats crackalackin team cali??!!?
> *


"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008

2008 is going to be another good year for Team Cali. Theres alot of welding, cutting and building going on right now all over California. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 12:14 PM~9484603
> *"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
> 
> 2008 is going to be another good year for Team Cali. Theres alot of welding, cutting and building going on right now all over California.  :biggrin:
> *


yes there is!! certez has now started on my engraving's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

team tranzformed two all the bikes are getting done up weld lazer cut and every thang youll see at the lowrider show in phoenix arizona on mar 2 .2008 if your there


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 01:14 PM~9484603
> *"Massive Attack" coming 1/1/2008
> 
> 2008 is going to be another good year for Team Cali. Theres alot of welding, cutting and building going on right now all over California.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i got my projects goin myself


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## chamuco61

got me a couple lil projects gettin ready for 08 too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:nicoderm: good morning bitches!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 15 2007, 05:49 PM~9461112
> *probly never. i dont do the rap thing anymore bro. thats y at the toy drive i fucked up. i hadnt listend to that track for hella deep! it was a last minute thing from eddie too n caught me hella offguard :angry:.
> *


So you going to change your name from NERD ? j/k
Thats to bad aye , we liked it- sounded like you needed just alittle more practice!
Aye so your moving to AZ? why? its fuckin hoooooot down there


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up cali whats going on


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:nosad:


----------



## CE 707

whats up team cali hows everyone


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## CE 707




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 09:14 PM~9517815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T


E


A


M


C A L I!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 20 2007, 04:13 PM~9494976
> *So you going to change your name from NERD ? j/k
> Thats to bad aye , we liked it- sounded like you needed just alittle more practice!
> Aye  so your moving to AZ?  why?  its fuckin hoooooot down there
> *


A SACRIFICE I MUST ENDURE IN THE NAME OF MY 63. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 25 2007, 02:37 PM~9528899
> *A SACRIFICE I MUST ENDURE IN THE NAME OF MY 63.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its 2008 guys. I know alot of you guys are working on projects just like I am. I know that 2008 will be a very good year for all of us.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:00 AM~9579993
> *Its 2008 guys. I know alot of you guys are working on projects just like I am. I know that 2008 will be a very good year for all of us.
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

^^***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 09:47 PM~9584685
> *^^***
> *


your gay


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

build a bike newb :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

and ride it...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

make sure you sure you dont chip your fake kandy....again


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:00 PM~9584825
> *make sure you sure you dont chip your fake kandy....again
> *



since when has HOUSE OF KOLOR paint been fake kandy?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Kool-Aid Kandy?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

raul is such a ***!

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:01 PM~9584846
> *Kool-Aid Kandy?
> *


sound like the stuff mexico uses.
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9584880
> *sound like the stuff mexico uses.
> :biggrin:
> *


hey raul were are you getting the lil tiger painted?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:14 PM~9584969
> *hey raul were are you getting the lil tiger painted?
> *


Im not sure but I think its going to stay in the U.S. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:16 PM~9584987
> *Im not sure but I think its going to stay in the U.S.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i hope so.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:18 PM~9585003
> *yea i hope so.
> *


ok.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats up with my parts raul?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:19 PM~9585015
> *whats up with my parts raul?
> *


what parts?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

new page!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:19 PM~9585015
> *whats up with my parts raul?
> *


paying customers first


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:19 PM~9585015
> *whats up with my parts raul?
> *


paying customers first


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

damn it been a while RAUL!!!!!!!!!!

since 06 right? lol


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:28 PM~9585063
> *paying customers first
> *


Let me just say this. Everytime you pm me, I answer it and return it. Everytime you call me, (when I can answer my phone) I answer it and tell you whats going on. I dont ignore you or brush you off. You know my situation and I keep you upto date on whats going everytime.


----------



## Lil Spanks

*Fuck their parts*

:|


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 1 2008, 10:36 PM~9585116
> *Fuck their parts
> 
> :|
> *




not i....

my parts been done :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

rauls mad


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:38 PM~9585135
> *rauls mad
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:40 PM~9585150
> *retard
> *


dont talk to your boss like that.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:41 PM~9585158
> *dont talk to your boss like that.
> *




raul i can amost swear i seen you on a show called " to catch a predetor" :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:42 PM~9585162
> *raul i can amost swear i seen you on a show called " to catch a predetor" :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:42 PM~9585162
> *raul i can amost swear i seen you on a show called " to catch a predetor" :biggrin:
> *


was I the camera man or the host or the guy at the register when they went into the store to arrest the guy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:41 PM~9585158
> *dont talk to your boss like that.
> *


??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

truth comes out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:43 PM~9585173
> *??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Wheres eddie?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:43 PM~9585172
> *was I the camera man or the host or the guy at the register when they went into the store to arrest the guy?
> *


lol
yea one of those but for some strange reason you got arrested :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:46 PM~9585187
> *lol
> yea one of those but for some strange reason you got arrested :dunno:
> *


for fucking up the cop?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

your answer to your pm is no. i dont swing that way raul :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:48 PM~9585206
> *your answer to your pm is no. i dont swing that way raul :uh:
> *


what pm? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

psp's are a waste.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:50 PM~9585220
> *psp's are a waste.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:48 PM~9585202
> *for fucking up the cop?
> *




no 


you know what you did :biggrin: it was wrong man


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 10:50 PM~9585217
> *what pm?  :uh:
> *


go get your cape....


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:52 PM~9585235
> *go get your cape....
> *



:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nikkaz izz getin hiphy yo.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

taken off the set..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:55 PM~9585259
> *
> *


phone died. but fixed the psp


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

rauls really mad. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

china sponsored


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:01 PM~9585303
> *rauls really mad. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

starting 08 with hella shit talkin!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

NeW PaGE!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:02 PM~9585313
> *:0
> *


sup.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

weres the team cali members?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

sepa la chingada!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

bustin out in the O6!!!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

in your next life time or what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:07 PM~9585364
> *in your next life time or what?
> *


sadly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wtf?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

team cali!!!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

you fallin asleep?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:13 PM~9585409
> *you fallin asleep?
> *


i guess its a yea.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

***


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHAT UP FAM..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sup cali who need custom parts cut :biggrin:


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up. :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 11:59 AM~9614113
> *Whats up.  :wave:
> *


are you going to the picnic next weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2008, 12:05 PM~9614157
> *are you going to the picnic next weekend
> *


 :yes: Maybe I can get that one thing from ya?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 12:11 PM~9614199
> *:yes: Maybe I can get that one thing from ya?
> *


YES YES :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2008, 12:16 PM~9614225
> *YES YES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

A longhorn pushed him over


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2008, 08:39 PM~9617498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A longhorn pushed him over
> *


fuck you texans!!! 



T


E


A


M


C A L I!!!! :guns:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2008, 10:08 PM~9617750
> *fuck you texans!!!
> 
> T
> E
> A
> M
> C      A      L    I!!!! :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2008, 09:42 PM~9617997
> *THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

X2 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*INVADED!!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 11:07 AM~9620959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INVADED!!!
> *


 FAILED!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Nothing but bullshit...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2008, 01:15 PM~9621002
> *Nothing but bullshit...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 66wita6

AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH,WHAT UP RAUL uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2008, 11:42 PM~9617997
> *THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS.
> *


You likeded it . :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 6 2008, 12:16 PM~9621012
> *AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH,WHAT UP RAUL uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody got any 20 inch chrome fan wheels they wanna trade for some never been mounted still wrapped chrome 20 inch 144's???? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9481284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## CE 707

hows everyone


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP WEST COAST PLAYAS :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2008, 01:38 AM~9665495
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## chris23

:loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 11 2008, 01:45 AM~9665515
> *:loco:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

meh..


----------



## lowriderlovin65

wow i havent been on here in a minute.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 11 2008, 01:45 AM~9665515
> *:loco:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## chris23




----------



## chris23

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA JENTE uffin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2008, 09:33 PM~9672765
> *
> *


Are you coming out to Sac this weekend? I can drop off your chainguard with Tito?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whos going to that picnic in Sac on sunday?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hi


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## CE 707

sup everyone


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 14 2008, 10:29 PM~9696691
> *sup everyone
> *


hi


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## chris23

hey 66wita6 i like your trike homie :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

THANX,EVENTHOU ITS MY SONS,GANGSTA BOOGIE II,I'M JUST THE CREATOR/BUILDER/TRAILER HAULER AND MENTOR FOR THE B.C,BUT IN REALITY,I'M THE VICE PREZ OF THE C.C


----------



## chris23

thats kool homie but you still get down and keep representing cali :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

A little something i did in class today....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2008, 10:09 AM~9709132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something i did in class today....
> *


RIP


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:angel:


----------



## sanjo_nena408




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2008, 09:09 AM~9709132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something i did in class today....
> *


thats nice.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## sanjo_nena408

thanks :biggrin: did it in photoshop today
turned it in for an assignment..i expect a full 20/20 on that picture


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The shows are coming back up. Is anyone else going to this one?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2008, 11:06 PM~9715886
> *The shows are coming back up. Is anyone else going to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2008, 10:06 PM~9715886
> *The shows are coming back up. Is anyone else going to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722665
> *:0
> *


whats up with your chainguard?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

you still have it :biggrin: 

ive been hella busy. Ima try to send out the shipping $ asap. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:35 PM~9722821
> *you still have it :biggrin:
> 
> ive been hella busy. Ima try to send out the shipping $ asap. :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a phone number again? I heard your parts were done? :0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

what parts?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:27 PM~9723936
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:39 PM~9724025


those were your parts?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jan 17 2008, 09:39 PM~9724036-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD_SCHWINN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 17 2008, 10:39 PM~9724025
> 
> 
> 
> those were your parts?
> [/b]
Click to expand...


yup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

~TTT 4 TEAM CALI~


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 02:23 AM~9732166
> *
> *


I don't know about this guy :scrutinize: :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats up team cali. :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

sup fellas


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T



E



A



M



C A L I


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i think we should have a bike show hosted by Team Cali where everyone gets together to meet.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 12:55 PM~9764832
> *i think we should have a bike show hosted by Team Cali where everyone gets together to meet.
> *


good idea.only problem is location.


----------



## chris23

:yessad:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 23 2008, 05:44 PM~9765934
> *:yessad:
> *


STFU!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 12:26 AM~9800438
> *Back on top.
> *


 :|


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 01:55 PM~9764832
> *i think we should have a bike show hosted by Team Cali where everyone gets together to meet.
> *


 :thumbsup: yea but location is a problem not much people would drive to far.  and goodnight TEAM CALI :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707

whats up with everyone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 27 2008, 10:33 PM~9800468
> *:thumbsup: yea but location is a problem not much people would drive to far.   and goodnight TEAM CALI :wave:
> *


what if nor cal has a show and southern cali have their own show?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2008, 08:30 PM~9826792
> *what if nor cal has a show and southern cali have their own show?
> *


that's smart we should do that


----------



## lowriderjoker77

anyone up for it?? If yea I'm down to going to the nor cal one


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2008, 09:30 PM~9826792
> *what if nor cal has a show and southern cali have their own show?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY :scrutinize: :scrutinize:I'M FROM SO. CAL AND I HIT UP YOUR SHOWS


----------



## MR.559

have it here in the central valley  same drive both ways :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:57 PM~9827066
> *WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:I'M FROM SO. CAL AND I HIT UP YOUR SHOWS
> *


im just saying not every one want to travel far.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2008, 09:08 PM~9827178
> *have it here in the central valley   same drive both ways :0
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2008, 10:10 PM~9827201
> *im just saying not every one want to travel far.
> *


just like you huh


----------



## Lil Spanks

You get tired of seeing the same bikes over here, over, and over agian. Thats why i travel


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 09:22 PM~9827325
> *You get tired of seeing the same bikes over here, over, and over agian. Thats why i travel
> *



x2!that's why we're selling Baloo's Jungle


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9827579
> *x2!that's why we're selling Baloo's Jungle
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9827579
> *x2!that's why we're selling Baloo's Jungle
> *


*PM SENT**PLEASE*


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9827579
> *x2!that's why we're selling Baloo's Jungle
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 10:55 PM~9827666
> *PM SENTPLEASE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

baloos jungle is a real nice bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 30 2008, 08:27 PM~9826764
> *whats up with everyone
> *


Give me a call homie. Its time.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 11:25 PM~9827978
> *Give me a call homie. Its time.
> *


GREAT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9827579
> *x2!that's why we're selling Baloo's Jungle
> *






















OOPS!!!!!!!!!!J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP CHUCK,TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2008, 06:28 PM~9835028
> *WHAT UP CHUCK,TEAM CALI  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: you still got my stuff?


----------



## 66wita6

YUP,WHEN YOU OR CHRIS WANT TO PICK UP?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 66wita6

PURO CALIFAS AQUI,QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 2 2008, 12:32 PM~9849334
> *PURO CALIFAS AQUI,QUE NO :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEA HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 2 2008, 01:36 PM~9849621
> *TEAM CALI.
> *


X2.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 07:49 AM~9854045
> *:wave:
> *


sup eddie. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 09:56 AM~9854335
> *sup eddie. :wave:
> *


Hey hows it going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 10:12 AM~9854704
> *Hey hows it going?
> *


aight. got a few things for the bike.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 11:22 AM~9854760
> *aight. got a few things for the bike.
> *


Sounds good my man.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 10:43 AM~9854895
> *Sounds good my man.
> *


did you get your ipod?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 11:47 AM~9854920
> *did you get your ipod?
> *


LOL :roflmao: Yea actually He gave it back :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 11:22 AM~9854760
> *aight. got a few things for the bike.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2008, 11:03 AM~9855017
> *:banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 10:58 AM~9854986
> *LOL :roflmao: Yea actually He gave it back  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2008, 12:06 PM~9855041
> *:biggrin:
> *


COME TO SAC 4 SOME SHOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2008, 12:09 PM~9855062
> *COME TO SAC 4 SOME SHOWS. :biggrin:
> *


*post a bigger picture of your avitar !!!*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

U WANNA C MY FACE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2008, 07:31 PM~9857888
> *U WANNA C MY FACE.
> *


no the jailbate.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2008, 07:31 PM~9857888
> *U WANNA C MY FACE.
> *


no the jailbate.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DOUBLE POST.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 3 2008, 08:31 PM~9857888
> *U WANNA C MY FACE.
> *


So I know who you are next time at a show foolio


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what ever happened to making the team cali shirts?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2008, 09:04 AM~9868801
> *what ever happened to making the team cali shirts?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 AM~9868801
> *what ever happened to making the team cali shirts?
> *


THE GAYEST THING YOU EVER SAID :|


----------



## chris23

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA,WHATS WASSAPPENIN :yes:


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

Wat up Cali


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 6 2008, 10:37 AM~9877080
> *Wat up Cali
> *


nuthin much just joined the MARINES....................................... :machinegun: SEMPER FI BITCHES!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9881753
> *whats up everyone
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

WHAS SUP RAUL :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hi.


----------



## chris23

what sup to everybody in cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 7 2008, 06:52 PM~9889875
> *WHAS SUP RAUL :yes:
> *


Qvo homie. You ready for the shows? :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

ALMOST


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2008, 09:42 AM~9901651
> *
> *


  Sup Cali Im moving to Fresno


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836631
> *YUP,WHEN YOU OR CHRIS WANT TO PICK UP?
> *



got them thanks


----------



## 66wita6

MORNIN MI JENTE,QUE ONDA CHUCK,DID YOU LIKE THE GRIPS? CAUSE THE ONES THAT I BOUGHT OFF OF YOU WERE PUT ON THE PEA PICKER uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 AM~9901702
> *  Sup Cali Im moving to Fresno
> *


word?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 AM~9901702
> *  Sup Cali Im moving to Fresno
> *


WHY.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 AM~9901702
> *  Sup Cali Im moving to Fresno
> *



ha why the sad face?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 9 2008, 01:17 PM~9902481
> *ha why the sad face?
> *


cost of living


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 06:11 PM~9904059
> *cost of living
> *


If your really moving to Cali let us know when so we can welcome you to your new home.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 07:13 PM~9904071
> *If your really moving to Cali let us know when so we can welcome you to your new home.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 06:14 PM~9904087
> *
> *


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NICE ASS DAY IN THE CAPITOL CITY!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 10 2008, 02:47 PM~9909618
> *NICE ASS DAY IN THE CAPITOL CITY!!
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 06:14 PM~9904087
> *
> *


Full of shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 08:14 PM~9911204
> *Full of shit.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 07:19 PM~9911235
> *:nosad:
> *


You should be happy bro. Your headed for a something better then what you were used to before. Your only a few hours away from all the homies.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 08:24 PM~9911287
> *You should be happy bro. Your headed for a something better then what you were used to before. Your only a few hours away from all the homies.
> *


Im only a few minutes away from all the homies were Im at now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 07:25 PM~9911298
> *Im only a few minutes away from all the homies were Im at now.
> *


 :|


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 07:14 PM~9911204
> *Full of shit.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 07:13 PM~9904071
> *If your really moving to Cali let us know when so we can welcome you to your new home.
> *


kiss ass :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Future resident of NORTE CALIFAS!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

wassup cali?!


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9918542
> *Future resident of NORTE CALIFAS!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9918542
> *Future resident of NORTE CALIFAS!!!
> *


central


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TEAM CALi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

who's going to the april 20th gold rush tour in sacramento. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*CALI WUZ UPPPER HOW IS EVERYONE*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MIGHT BE COMING TO CALI FOR A WEEK SOMETIME SOON :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 11:49 AM~9941440
> *MIGHT BE COMING TO CALI FOR A WEEK SOMETIME SOON :0
> *


i'll be there at the end of April. Probably the 28th to May 2nd. I'll be in cypress, is that considered LA? is there anyone around there?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 02:49 PM~9943063
> *i'll be there at the end of April.  Probably the 28th to May 2nd.  I'll be in cypress, is that considered LA?  is there anyone around there?
> *


you can drive down to the ie and hang out with chilly willy :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 02:49 PM~9943063
> *i'll be there at the end of April.  Probably the 28th to May 2nd.  I'll be in cypress, is that considered LA?  is there anyone around there?
> *


Damn, thats too far away from me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2008, 03:56 PM~9951121
> *Damn, thats too far away from me.
> *


 :angry: 

gonna try to hit up the Peterson Museum on friday before i fly home.


----------



## FRISCO KID

wusup cali??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Feb 16 2008, 03:02 PM~9958424
> *wusup cali??
> *


dam fo u havent been on 4 awhile


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 03:49 PM~9943063
> *i'll be there at the end of April.  Probably the 28th to May 2nd.  I'll be in cypress, is that considered LA?  is there anyone around there?
> *


hey i know where thats at  hit me up when your down here


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:52 AM~9940936
> *who's going to the april 20th gold rush tour in sacramento. :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 17 2008, 09:44 AM~9962610
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *


me too. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 06:39 PM~9959076
> *hey i know where thats at  hit me up when your down here
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt


----------



## lowriderjoker77

whats up Team Cali :wave: :wave:


----------



## chris23

:wave: whats new


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Feb 17 2008, 09:55 PM~9967488
> *:wave: whats new
> *


just working on the bikes.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 11:29 PM~9968218
> *just working on the bikes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 10:29 PM~9968218
> *just working on the bikes.
> *



:0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2008, 11:32 PM~9968228
> *:0
> *


*HEY WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE COME THROUGH MY WORK I HAVE SOME BIKE PART AND MARTIN'S SHIRT....*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 18 2008, 08:35 AM~9969996
> *HEY WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE COME THROUGH MY WORK I HAVE SOME BIKE PART AND MARTIN'S SHIRT....
> *


no shirt for me?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 18 2008, 01:22 PM~9971348
> *no shirt for me?
> *


you want an echo shirt?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 18 2008, 12:36 PM~9971437
> *you want an echo shirt?
> *


meh.


----------



## chris23




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

TTT FOR TEAM CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

whats happening team cali. :wave:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2008, 08:42 PM~9982618
> *whats happening team cali. :wave:
> *


i just got my frame painted :cheesy: next pinstriping :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

FANTASTIC.


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707

SUP EVERYONE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 16 2008, 03:06 PM~9958443
> *dam fo u havent been on 4 awhile
> *


child on the way....no time homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Feb 20 2008, 04:43 PM~9989613
> *child on the way....no time homie!  :biggrin:
> *


congrats bro.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 07:43 PM~9982632
> *i just got my frame painted :cheesy: next pinstriping :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool. ima get mine done soon to. thinking kandy.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Feb 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9989613
> *child on the way....no time homie!  :biggrin:
> *


seriously? Congrats homie I know your young But aye I give you mad credit for stepping up and taking responsibilites !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Feb 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9989613
> *child on the way....no time homie!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

~TTT 4 TEAM CALI~


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up TEAM CALI whats crack


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUP BRO..


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2008, 05:47 PM~9989642
> *thats cool. ima get mine done soon to. thinking kandy.
> *


nice mines is Kandy Brandy Wine with Gold Flakes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice. any pics of your bike lowriderjoker77


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2008, 09:09 PM~9991622
> *nice. any pics of your bike lowriderjoker77
> *


Its at a shop gettin pinstripped I think ima get it 2mmorow depending wat he's adding


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 20 2008, 08:11 PM~9991645
> *Its at a shop gettin pinstripped I think ima get it 2mmorow depending wat he's adding
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 20 2008, 09:11 PM~9991645
> *Its at a shop gettin pinstripped I think ima get it 2mmorow depending wat he's adding
> *


HOW MUCH U PAYIN.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 20 2008, 09:19 PM~9991692
> *HOW MUCH U PAYIN.
> *


I'm payin 150 for it and the murals ima get free from my uncle since he know how to do that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 20 2008, 10:06 PM~9991587
> *SUP BRO..
> *


not much just pushing these new face wheels we will be selling :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 20 2008, 09:31 PM~9991807
> *not much just pushing these new face wheels we will be selling  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PICS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 20 2008, 10:33 PM~9991827
> *:0  PICS
> *


i am having my first set designed and done this coming up week i hope to have pic next week some time


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 20 2008, 10:46 PM~9991932
> *SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


yea and in less than 2 weeks i will be back in the hydraulic game :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uodo2HtRLe0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 20 2008, 08:38 PM~9991280
> *seriously? Congrats homie I know your young But aye I give you mad credit for stepping up and taking responsibilites !!!!!          :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 20 2008, 08:38 PM~9991280
> *seriously? Congrats homie I know your young But aye I give you mad credit for stepping up and taking responsibilites !!!!!          :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 20 2008, 10:30 PM~9992932
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uodo2HtRLe0
> *


 :biggrin: VIOLOENCE NEVER RESOLVES ANYTHING.........BUT SURE AS HELL GIVES 1 THE SATISFACTION OF GETTING 1'S POINT ACROSS :buttkick: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9999415
anybody in the so cal area???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 22 2008, 09:02 AM~10003714
> *ttt
> *


I think your bike might come out harder then Kevin's :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2008, 11:33 AM~10004582
> *I think your bike might come out harder then Kevin's :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10004582
> *I think your bike might come out harder then Kevin's :0
> *


i guess you talked to my bro. :biggrin: 

real talk kevin has the upper hand in body mods, airbrush, and craftsmanship.

we'll see april 16.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 22 2008, 11:57 AM~10004716
> *i guess you talked to my bro. :biggrin:
> 
> real talk kevin has the upper hand in body mods, airbrush, and craftsmanship.
> 
> we'll see april 16.
> *


:no: I don't talk to your brother.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 22 2008, 11:07 AM~10004807
> *:no: I don't talk to your brother.
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 12:40 PM~10012019
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 23 2008, 01:38 PM~10012347
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## MR.559




----------



## RO-BC

i would say im part of team cali but im not gonna contribute lol naw actually i got a few new suprises that will be on the bike very soon lets just say im taking down a few people this year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:32 AM~10016361
> *i would say im part of team cali but im not gonna contribute lol naw actually i got a few new suprises that will be on the bike very soon lets just say im taking down a few people  this year
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:32 AM~10016361
> *i would say im part of team cali but im not gonna contribute lol naw actually i got a few new suprises that will be on the bike very soon lets just say im taking down a few people  this year
> *


you either ride or collide with us homie


----------



## PICAZZO

Good Morning Team Cali :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2008, 01:40 AM~10016407
> *you either ride or collide with us homie
> *


lol wot ya tryin to say dogg lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 09:25 AM~10017037
> *Good Morning Team Cali :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10018006
> *lol wot ya tryin to say dogg lol
> *



ride with us or take that ass back to florida :0



















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089


----------



## SAC_TOWN

$800 for this bike :uh: 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/585382526.html


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i think it is retired


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 04:57 PM~10018848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is retired
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2008, 05:09 PM~10018932
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 04:26 PM~10018983
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10019002
> *:biggrin:
> *


what it do bro :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 24 2008, 02:01 PM~10018279
> *:wave:
> *


you never posted a larger pic?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 04:31 PM~10019004
> *what it do bro  :biggrin:
> *


nuthin hows everything ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2008, 05:35 PM~10019064
> *nuthin hows everything ?
> *


everything is ok just trying to get all my ducks in a row lol :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10019569
> *everything is ok just trying to get all my ducks in a row lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 24 2008, 06:57 PM~10019581
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea after i have all the shit in black and white i will be leting everyone know whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowriderjoker77




----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

×.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2008, 03:50 PM~10027107
> *×.
> *


Juan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 04:42 PM~10027954
> *Juan
> *


eduardo picasso.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

sneek peek :biggrin: not yet done but i dont blame him....YET!!haha










he also did this for my dad on his 53' chevy belair.. to see wat it would look like


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 25 2008, 07:38 PM~10028955
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Yea Cali Gonna come out hard thiz year i kno :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10029041
> *HELL YEA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

TTT FOR TEAM CALI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice frame. what color is that.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10030040
> *nice frame. what color is that.
> *


its candy brandy wine but flash made it look wierd


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10030060
> *its candy brandy wine but flash made it look wierd
> *


street, semi or full?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10030237
> *street, semi or full?
> *


full


----------



## RidinLowBC

Whats UP TEAM Cali :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10030269
> *full
> *


any more pics?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 25 2008, 09:49 PM~10030395
> *any more pics?
> *


no jus wait till i show it :biggrin:


----------



## Dion Rides

Join my Myspace Group! 

http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...oupID=107043347


----------



## lowriderjoker77

Bringin Cali Back UP!! Wat u guys think about this??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 25 2008, 09:16 PM~10030060
> *its candy brandy wine but flash made it look wierd
> *


 :thumbsdown: The same color that EVERYONE in nor cal wants to paint everything.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10037827
> *:thumbsdown:  The same color that EVERYONE in nor cal wants to paint everything.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10037833
> *:biggrin:
> *


I had to cancel that m.o. and make another. whats the deal?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

seriously bro i dont kno..i checked on them yesterday and they told me it wuz long gone but still no tracking number :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10037918
> *seriously bro i dont kno..i checked on them yesterday and they told me it wuz long gone but still no tracking number :angry:
> *


receipt of ship? I think your moms should have done it.Serio. no b.s.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10037827
> *:thumbsdown:  The same color that EVERYONE in nor cal wants to paint everything.
> *


every1 wants red :uh: but when i painted my bike i didnt know that :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

did you get a reciept?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

yea i got a reciept


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10037827
> *:thumbsdown:  The same color that EVERYONE in nor cal wants to paint everything.
> *


i did this in art class worked on it for a long long time wat ya''ll think


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Feb 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10037805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bringin Cali Back UP!! Wat u guys think about this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10037985
> *i did this in art class worked on it for a long long time wat ya''ll think
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:00 PM~10037972
> *yea i got a reciept
> *


post a pic. just like a comfirmation.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 08:02 PM~10037998
> *post a pic. just like a comfirmation.
> *


alright lemme take a pic of it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 06:43 PM~10037827
> *:thumbsdown:  The same color that EVERYONE in nor cal wants to paint everything.
> *


pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 26 2008, 08:04 PM~10038018
> *pics?
> *


www.layitlow.com/allnorcaltopics/neta/lookforyourself.gov


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

meh.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10037805
> *Bringin Cali Back UP!! Wat u guys think about this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey team Cali I need ur opinion. For this pinstriping do I need to add anything?? I wanna get a good grade so I don't get in trouble thankx


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 09:09 PM~10038076
> *www.layitlow.com/allnorcaltopics/neta/lookforyourself.gov
> *


 :yessad: in here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:04 PM~10038524
> *hey team Cali I need ur opinion.  For this pinstriping do I need to add anything?? I wanna get a good grade so I don't get in trouble thankx
> *


It looks good to me. If I was able to see it in person I would be able to see what areas needed improvement and stuff like that. If this is just for a regular art class then I think your going to do good.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10038587
> *It looks good to me. If I was able to see it in person I would be able to see what areas needed improvement and stuff like that. If this is just for a regular art class then I think your going to do good.
> *


thankx yea it took me a while
to do this. And yea its just for a regular art class so I guess I am going good :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Feb 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10004582-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think your bike might come out harder then Kevin's :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> comming from a guy who never built or finished anything :0
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 22 2008, 10:57 AM~10004716
> *i guess you talked to my bro. :biggrin:
> 
> real talk kevin has the upper hand in body mods, airbrush, and craftsmanship.
> 
> we'll see april 16.
> *




:0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

???


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 27 2008, 12:08 AM~10039999
> *comming from a guy who never built or finished anything :0
> :0
> *


YEAH IM NOT SPOILED AND MY PARENTS DONT JUMP WHEN I TELL THEM TO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10038654
> *thankx yea it took me a while
> to do this. And yea its just for a regular art class so I guess I am going good :biggrin:
> *


sup with that pic


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 27 2008, 06:29 PM~10045547
> *
> YEAH IM NOT SPOILED AND MY PARENTS DONT JUMP WHEN I TELL THEM TO
> *




im not spoiled and i built the bike with my own money and have money cause i work. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10051885
> *im not spoiled and i built the bike with my own money and have money cause i work.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 Really? I didnt know you had a job :0 well I guess if suckin dudes off after school for lunch money is a job then your the damn manager


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 28 2008, 02:19 PM~10051941
> *:0 Really? I didnt know you had a job :0 well I guess if suckin dudes off after school for lunch money is a job then your the damn manager
> *


wtf??? im hired as a laborer at my cousins construction company and whats up with your gay thoughts??? sorry but we dont share the same work experiance ******!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 28 2008, 03:26 PM~10051995
> *wtf??? im hired as a laborer at my cousins construction company and whats up with your gay thoughts??? sorry but we dont share the same work experiance ******!!! :biggrin:
> *


your hired by your uncles laborer? so your claiming you got a legit job where they send you paychecks written out to you by the company with their name on the check? or does your cousin say aw thanks for the help kevin here is some money?
Plus you have admitted to all of us that you get almost anything you want have you not? like new J's everytime they come out? before when you were about 16 15 did you not always carry a few hundred dollars on you? You know damn well the truth kid. not hating I mean get it how you can, just making a point :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

great.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

WESTSIDEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SLANG.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 2 2008, 10:03 AM~10069965
> *great.
> *


who asked you for your opinion? :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:14 AM~10077337
> *who asked you for your opinion?  :uh:
> *


wtf eddy. i wasnt even talking to you or was i giving a opinion. :twak: how come you dont say shit like that to me in person. just a 'sup'. dam e-thug. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2008, 12:26 PM~10077401
> *wtf eddy. i wasnt even talking to you or was i giving a opinion. :twak: how come you dont say shit like that to me in person. just a 'sup'. dam e-thug. :uh:
> *


you were talking to me asshole, 2nd of all yeah Im going to pick on some 16yr old kid :uh: yeah ok


----------



## PICAZZO

Paper or plastic? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:29 AM~10077416
> *you were talking to me asshole, 2nd of all yeah Im going to pick on some 16yr old kid  :uh:  yeah ok
> *


how the fuck was i talking to you? all i said was 'great'. its not like i qouted you and called you a *****. then that would of been a comment for you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:30 AM~10077426
> *Paper or plastic?  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077449
> *how the fuck was i talking to you? all i said was 'great'. its not like i qouted you and called you a *****. then that would of been a comment for you.
> *


YOUR RIGHT JUAN....... PLEASE TELL ME WHAT WERE YOU REFFERING TO AFTER I MADE THE STATEMENT TO KEVIN... YOU SAID GREAT AFTER I POSTED THAT BUT SINCE YOU CLAIME YOU WERE NOT REFFERING TO ME THEN WHATS *GREAT?*


----------



## PICAZZO

I think streetlow might be comming out with a bike magazine in the future :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

it was just a whore post idiot.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:36 AM~10077473
> *I think streetlow might be comming out with a bike magazine in the future  :0
> *


who asked you for your opinion?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2008, 12:37 PM~10077476
> *it was just a whore post idiot.
> *


meaning you had nothing creative or informative, at least a smiley face, but since you put great after my post how would you have expected someone to think it was not aimed towards their last comment?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2008, 12:39 PM~10077490
> *who asked you for your opinion?
> *


go back to school you lame drop out, and maybe you would learn that my statement was not an opinon but a fact that I overheard.... but I guess dropping out because you got picked on and bullied is a good enough excuse for your stupidity.


----------



## PICAZZO

actually if you have something to say to me pm me, we dont need to get this topic deleted...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:39 AM~10077491
> *meaning you had nothing creative or informative, at least a smiley face, but since you put great after my post how would you have expected someone to think it was not aimed towards their last comment?
> *


didnt you say to whore with 'style' and you always got pissed cause i used smileys.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:41 AM~10077514
> *actually if you have something to say to me pm me, we dont need to get this topic deleted...
> *


meh.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 2 2008, 01:00 PM~10070660
> *SLANG.
> *


is that your motorcycle in your avi? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 01:40 PM~10077500
> *go back to school you lame drop out, and maybe you would learn that my statement was not an opinon but a fact that I overheard.... but I guess dropping out because you got picked on and bullied is a good enough excuse for your stupidity.
> *


Thats a pretty fucked up thing to say. :uh: I dont know the full circumstances between you and Juan but to come off like that over a simple "great" is really immature of you. IMO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2008, 04:05 PM~10078995
> *Thats a pretty fucked up thing to say. :uh:  I dont know the full circumstances between you and Juan but to come off like that over a simple "great" is really immature of you. IMO.
> *


X2 and club members should not be saying stuff like that to each other.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2008, 10:01 PM~10082153
> *X2 and club members should not be saying stuff like that to each other.
> *


X3 Juan you need to rep your shit and tell him like it is... thats how we do it. :biggrin: Regal is an experience shit talker, go get em


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 12:46 PM~10077548
> *is that your motorcycle in your avi?  :0
> *


YEA.R6


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10082153
> *X2 and club members should not be saying stuff like that to each other.
> *




there just talkin shit later they will be koo :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10108865
> *there just talkin shit later they will be koo  :biggrin:
> *


Wheres those pics at?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2008, 12:52 AM~10111044
> *Wheres those pics at?
> *



havent found time :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2008, 08:06 PM~10116879
> *havent found time  :biggrin:
> *


Find some. I already got pics of some stuff thats already done. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

atleast a sneek peek. maybe a lil chrome.:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2008, 08:39 PM~10117124
> *atleast a sneek peek. maybe a lil chrome.:dunno: :cheesy:
> *


maybe later.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2008, 07:40 PM~10117138
> *maybe later.
> *


cool.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T



E



A



M



C A L I. :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10124549
> *
> *


hey what your guy think of the forks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 11:22 PM~10124600
> *hey what your guy think of the forks  :biggrin:
> *



he was very happy with them, thanks alot  i need to send justd some pics so he can work on the sissy bars for one of my bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2008, 12:24 AM~10124614
> *he was very happy with them, thanks alot   i need to send justd some pics so he can work on the sissy bars for one of my bikes
> *


ok bro thats cool just let me know :biggrin: i want pics after it is done for my myspace and the new site we are working on :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 10 2008, 03:36 PM~10135913
> *:wave:
> *


sup eric. i've pm'd you about my fenders a few times but didnt get a reply.

can you take any updated pics of progress for me?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 66wita6

NOTHIN BUT THE "W".....








:nicoderm:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else going to be at the show this weekend? Were going to have some new stuff at this show. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 09:23 AM~10150682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else going to be at the show this weekend? Were going to have some new stuff at this show.  :biggrin:
> *


Is anyone going?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10153617
> *Is anyone going?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rosie?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10138179
> *sup eric. i've pm'd you about my fenders a few times but didnt get a reply.
> 
> can you take any updated pics of progress for me?
> *


PM sent


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10153617
> *Is anyone going?
> *


IF MY SHIT IS DONE,MAYBE ILL BE ABLE TO GO OUTA SAC THIS YEAR.
:dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 02:23 AM~10150682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else going to be at the show this weekend? Were going to have some new stuff at this show.  :biggrin:
> *


lots of pics bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 05:30 PM~10153825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie?
> *


Yup, that was at our show like two or three years ago.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 10:47 AM~10158632
> *Yup, that was at our show like two or three years ago.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2008, 07:07 PM~10155183
> *PM sent
> *


didnt get nothing.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10155197
> *IF MY SHIT IS DONE,MAYBE ILL BE ABLE TO GO OUTA SAC THIS YEAR.
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10159053
> *didnt get nothing.
> *


thats crazy cuz I sent three differnt ones


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10159053
> *didnt get nothing.
> *


thats crazy cuz I sent three differnt ones


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10159053
> *didnt get nothing.
> *


thats crazy cuz I sent three differnt ones


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 13 2008, 10:57 AM~10159750
> *thats crazy cuz I sent three differnt ones
> *


really? didnt get nothing. if you still got my number. call me when you can.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 09:23 AM~10150682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else going to be at the show this weekend? Were going to have some new stuff at this show.  :biggrin:
> *


take lots of pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 13 2008, 04:27 PM~10161599
> *take lots of pics!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir. i know theres going to be some nice bikes out there.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 03:25 PM~10161213
> *really? didnt get nothing. if you still got my number. call me when you can.
> *


pm it to me


----------



## CE 707

there are not done they are raw but I will post more pic as it comes along


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so what do you guys think about my fenders?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 07:07 PM~10162751
> *so what do you guys think about my fenders?
> *


I miss them.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I LIKE DOIN FIGURE 8'S IN MY 5.0 AND GHOST RIDING MY SCRAPPER BIKE.


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 13 2008, 11:58 PM~10165230
> *I LIKE DOIN FIGURE 8'S IN MY 5.0 AND GHOST RIDING MY SCRAPPER BIKE.
> *


thizz is what it is?


----------



## Droop$

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 01:08 AM~10165246
> *thizz is what it is?
> *


YADDDDDIIII THIZZ IS WHAT ITS IS MAYNE... :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 01:08 AM~10165246
> *thizz is what it is?
> *


fuck hyphy shit :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 14 2008, 08:25 AM~10166376
> *YADDDDDIIII THIZZ IS WHAT ITS IS MAYNE... :0
> *


foshigadale! im diggin it my weeples.... u know what it be like! perculating and evading the rollers is a must! tryin to survive above these dirty bay waters and getting that scratch. bay ****** savs and macks and got no love for a rubics cube beezy or poodle ass weenie. ITS THAT BAY LIFE YA BITCH! YADDIDAWOAH! :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

CALI SEEMS TO BE ON POINT!!!!


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 14 2008, 02:01 PM~10168794
> *fuck hyphy shit :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


OUR LINGO BEEN AROUND FOR MANY MOONS. COMMERCIALIZATION BROUGHT MAJOR ATTENTION TO OUR CONVERSATION AND DECIDED TO CALL IT A NEW AGE INVENTION... BUT WE BEEN GETTIN PERKED AND BLAZED FOR DAYS . DIPPIN AND YOKIN AND SWINGIN FIGURE 8S. WHITE TEES AND NIKES IS A DRESS CODE WHERE IM FROM. SINCE THE EARLY 90'S ****** BEEN GOIN DUMB. ITS NATHEN ITS COOKIES ITS 5 ON A SACK. ITS 40'S ITS CELLY ITS THE MACS THAT PUT MY TOWN ON THE MAP. ITS NOT HYPHY ITS BAY LIVIN AND YOU BEST RESPECT THAT! YEE YEE V TOWN ON MINES YA BEEZIE! :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10169389
> *OUR LINGO BEEN AROUND FOR MANY MOONS. COMMERCIALIZATION BROUGHT MAJOR ATTENTION TO OUR CONVERSATION AND DECIDED TO CALL IT A NEW AGE INVENTION... BUT WE BEEN GETTIN PERKED AND BLAZED FOR DAYS .  DIPPIN AND YOKIN AND SWINGIN FIGURE 8S. WHITE TEES AND NIKES IS A DRESS CODE WHERE IM FROM.  SINCE THE EARLY 90'S ****** BEEN GOIN  DUMB. ITS NATHEN ITS COOKIES ITS 5 ON A SACK. ITS 40'S ITS CELLY ITS THE MACS THAT PUT MY TOWN ON THE MAP. ITS NOT HYPHY ITS BAY LIVIN AND YOU BEST RESPECT THAT! YEE YEE V TOWN ON MINES YA BEEZIE!  :cheesy:
> *


are you going to do figure 8's and ghost ride your 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 14 2008, 03:43 PM~10169664
> *are you going to do figure 8's and ghost ride your 63 :biggrin:
> *


fuck naw...i did all that in my regal :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

oh that good to know


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 14 2008, 03:53 PM~10169749
> *oh that good to know
> *


lol whats good with u bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND I THOUGHT WE TALKED STUPID IN TEXAS


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10169389
> *OUR LINGO BEEN AROUND FOR MANY MOONS. COMMERCIALIZATION BROUGHT MAJOR ATTENTION TO OUR CONVERSATION AND DECIDED TO CALL IT A NEW AGE INVENTION... BUT WE BEEN GETTIN PERKED AND BLAZED FOR DAYS .  DIPPIN AND YOKIN AND SWINGIN FIGURE 8S. WHITE TEES AND NIKES IS A DRESS CODE WHERE IM FROM.  SINCE THE EARLY 90'S ****** BEEN GOIN  DUMB. ITS NATHEN ITS COOKIES ITS 5 ON A SACK. ITS 40'S ITS CELLY ITS THE MACS THAT PUT MY TOWN ON THE MAP. ITS NOT HYPHY ITS BAY LIVIN AND YOU BEST RESPECT THAT! YEE YEE V TOWN ON MINES YA BEEZIE!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 03:58 PM~10169791
> *lol whats good with u bro
> *


I've been coo just getting back on track trying to finish your brothers parts how about you


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10170293
> *AND I THOUGHT WE TALKED STUPID IN TEXAS
> *


the weed be letting you know...evil lurks :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10170298
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 14 2008, 05:38 PM~10170367
> *I've been coo just getting back on track trying to finish your brothers parts how about you
> *


im back in cali trying to get myself situated again. yea i saw the fenders looking good bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10169389
> *OUR LINGO BEEN AROUND FOR MANY MOONS. COMMERCIALIZATION BROUGHT MAJOR ATTENTION TO OUR CONVERSATION AND DECIDED TO CALL IT A NEW AGE INVENTION... BUT WE BEEN GETTIN PERKED AND BLAZED FOR DAYS .  DIPPIN AND YOKIN AND SWINGIN FIGURE 8S. WHITE TEES AND NIKES IS A DRESS CODE WHERE IM FROM.  SINCE THE EARLY 90'S ****** BEEN GOIN  DUMB. ITS NATHEN ITS COOKIES ITS 5 ON A SACK. ITS 40'S ITS CELLY ITS THE MACS THAT PUT MY TOWN ON THE MAP. ITS NOT HYPHY ITS BAY LIVIN AND YOU BEST RESPECT THAT! YEE YEE V TOWN ON MINES YA BEEZIE!  :cheesy:
> *


I dont even know where to begin. :uh:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2008, 07:30 PM~10171120
> *I dont even know where to begin.  :uh:
> *


u put youre left foot in...take youre left foot out. put youre left foot in and you shake it all about?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

scraper bikes?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

5.0'S THE ONLY FORD I RIDE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 07:54 PM~10171361
> *u put youre left foot in...take youre left foot out. put youre left foot in and you shake it all about?
> *


I will just talk to you at one of the shows you go to.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 14 2008, 07:02 PM~10170941
> *:wave:
> *


wats up :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10172010
> *I will just talk to you at one of the shows you go to.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM DOWN TO JUMP IN..


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10172456
> *IM DOWN TO JUMP IN..
> *


u got my back?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IF CANT HANDLE HIM BY URSELF.


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10172543
> *IF CANT HANDLE HIM BY URSELF.
> *


i heard he fights dirty.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 I HATE GRIMEY DREAD HEADS.


----------



## tequila sunrise

what's goin on? hey im lookin for a schwinn speedo mounting bracket. any one have one sittin around? also lookin for o.g. schwinn headlight COMPLETE don't have a credit card, so ebay out of the ?.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 08:57 AM~10174367
> *what's goin on? hey im lookin for a schwinn speedo mounting bracket. any one have one sittin around? also lookin for o.g. schwinn headlight COMPLETE don't have a credit card, so ebay out of the ?.
> *


what about the one I posted? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2008, 09:58 AM~10174372
> *what about the one I posted?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :| :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fu guys. Im leaving for the Streetlow show. I will post pics on Monday.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2008, 10:02 AM~10174388
> *fu guys. Im leaving for the Streetlow show.  I will post pics on Monday.
> *


 :0 OK MY BEST FRIEND


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2008, 09:02 AM~10174388
> *fu guys. Im leaving for the Streetlow show.  I will post pics on Monday.
> *


SHOULD I BRING MY BIKE?IM GOIN TO SIX FLAGS WITH SUM FAM.WERE'S IT AT?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2008, 07:58 AM~10174372
> *what about the one I posted?  :dunno:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!! :cheesy: how much you want for it? i can send you a money order. is it plated? what kind of condition?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2008, 09:52 AM~10174584
> *THAT'S RIGHT!! :cheesy: how much you want for it? i can send you a money order. is it plated? what kind of condition?
> *


Its not plated. I will get you pics tomorrow.


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## ROSunshine

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else going to this?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:25 PM~10236189
> *Is anyone else going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ima be there  ey u get the pics of my frame ? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 23 2008, 03:28 PM~10236202
> *ima be there  ey u get the pics of my frame ? :dunno:
> *


Give me a few.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10236233
> *Give me a few.
> *


aight


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10239383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOMASA..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That lil kid did not want to take that pic.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 11:05 PM~10239506
> *That lil kid did not want to take that pic.
> *


BUT HE SURE DID WANT TO LOOK AT HER TITS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2008, 11:20 PM~10239597
> *BUT HE SURE DID WANT TO LOOK AT HER TITS :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10239506
> *That lil kid did not want to take that pic.
> *


LMAO that pic is awesome though.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

just got payed.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2008, 03:55 PM~10244225
> *just got payed.
> *


  how much :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 24 2008, 02:56 PM~10244228
> * how much :biggrin:
> *


i forgot.  just got my check from workers comp. :biggrin:

that fucker is going straight to the chromer. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2008, 04:01 PM~10244273
> *i forgot.  just got my check from workers comp. :biggrin:
> 
> that fucker is going straight to the chromer. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10239597
> *BUT HE SURE DID WANT TO LOOK AT HER TITS :cheesy:
> *


do you blame him lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 24 2008, 04:01 PM~10244273
> *i forgot.  just got my check from workers comp. :biggrin:
> 
> that fucker is going straight to the chromer. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 24 2008, 04:03 PM~10244701
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 05:05 PM~10244712
> *do you blame him lmfao
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 03:25 PM~10236189
> *Is anyone else going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## CE 707

whats up cali


----------



## chris23

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 3 2008, 02:57 PM~10327297
> *whats up cali
> *


See you this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## savvyKid

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 10:45 AM~10334340
> *:wave:
> *


 You going this weekend?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i dont got money.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 12:53 PM~10334395
> *i dont got money.
> *


you gonna eat that?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 AM~10334411
> *you gonna eat that?
> *


you want half?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 12:57 PM~10334430
> *you want half?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10334434
> *
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 10:53 AM~10334395
> *i dont got money.
> *


  what about your brother?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 09:58 AM~10334444
> *  what about your brother?
> *


yea


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2008, 11:01 AM~10334462
> *yea
> *


what about kevin?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10334466
> *what about kevin?
> *


i dont know


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

wat up family?so who is going 2 vallejo?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 4 2008, 05:46 PM~10337528
> *wat up family?so who is going 2 vallejo?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone going to the May 18th show in Fresno?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:57 AM~10373215
> *Is anyone going to the May 18th show in Fresno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 9 2008, 12:03 PM~10373271
> *:dunno:
> *


I will take some pics for you incase you dont make it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 12:06 PM~10373303
> *I will take some pics for you incase you dont make it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 11 2008, 06:30 PM~10394538
> *:wave:
> *


hows everything with you guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2008, 07:11 PM~10394753
> *hows everything with you guys
> *


 great.  whats up with you ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10399149
> *great.    whats up with you ?
> *


nothing much just been trying to get my car ready for paint


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2008, 12:23 PM~10405289
> *nothing much just been trying to get my car ready for paint
> *


 do you still have that red seat ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:57 AM~10373215
> *Is anyone going to the May 18th show in Fresno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 You're not coming down to frisco?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 13 2008, 11:34 PM~10409910
> * You're not coming down to frisco?
> *


The only thing I have against the streetlow show is that it gets cold as fuck and we cant put up the tents to bbq. Other then that its cool. We got Ali whos going to go to that show and some of us are going to Fresno.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

wat up family?????????????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

wat up family?????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 02:34 PM~10447694
> *wat up family?????????????
> *


WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT MY BOY IN$PIRATION$ B.C HE CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup team cali. :wave:

picked up my parts from fresno last sunday. i'll see you guys at frisco or fresno on the 18th. dont know what show im going too. but my bikes gonna be out there.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10448133
> *sup team cali. :wave:
> 
> picked up my parts from fresno last sunday. i'll see you guys at frisco or fresno on the 18th. dont know what show im going too. but my bikes gonna be out there.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10448133
> *sup team cali. :wave:
> 
> picked up my parts from fresno last sunday. i'll see you guys at frisco or fresno on the 18th. dont know what show im going too. but my bikes gonna be out there.
> *


pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 01:39 PM~10448147
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 01:40 PM~10448164
> *pics pics pics  :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:41 PM~10448177
> *no
> *


damn tease lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 01:40 PM~10448164
> *pics pics pics  :biggrin:
> *


meh


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:41 PM~10448169
> *:wave:
> *


wats up fo hows everything going ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10448208
> *wats up fo hows everything going ?
> *


not much. dont got internets no more. lil still boring though.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:39 PM~10448147
> *:wave:
> *


HEY BRO YOU IN CLUB!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:37 PM~10448133
> *sup team cali. :wave:
> 
> picked up my parts from fresno last sunday. i'll see you guys at frisco or fresno on the 18th. dont know what show im going too. but my bikes gonna be out there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:48 PM~10448243
> *not much. dont got internets no more. lil still boring though.
> *


wats the next show u going 2 ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 02:49 PM~10448248
> *HEY BRO YOU IN CLUB!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:51 PM~10448274
> *wats the next show u going 2 ?
> *


HEY BRO U IN CLUB?


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

IAM ASKING CUSE I WANT TO START A CHAPTER IN SAC.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 02:53 PM~10448288
> *HEY BRO U IN CLUB?
> *


naw not right now


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

DO U WANT TO GET IN A CLUB?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10448292
> *IAM ASKING CUSE I WANT TO START A CHAPTER IN SAC.
> *


well im talking to the prez of SocioS right now so if that falls through ill hit u up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:37 PM~10448133
> *sup team cali. :wave:
> 
> picked up my parts from fresno last sunday. i'll see you guys at frisco or fresno on the 18th. dont know what show im going too. but my bikes gonna be out there.
> *


----------



## CE 707

or you can ride with me :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 01:57 PM~10448306
> *well im talking to the prez of SocioS right now so if that falls through ill hit u up
> *


you getting a sticker. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 02:59 PM~10448323
> *or you can ride with me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10448337
> *you getting a sticker. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:57 PM~10448306
> *well im talking to the prez of SocioS right now so if that falls through ill hit u up
> *


  JUST LET ME KNOW?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10448337
> *you getting a sticker. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ey fo u still got that spare tire kit ?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 13 2008, 12:36 PM~10405336
> *do you still have that red seat ??
> *


yeah


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10448345
> * JUST LET ME KNOW?
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10448366
> *WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES.
> *


got pics of the some parts


----------



## CE 707

whats up jaun


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:02 PM~10448347
> *:biggrin: ey fo u still got that spare tire kit ?
> *


yea no wheel though.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 04:07 PM~10448375
> *got pics of the some parts
> *


check out the WICKED METAL WORKS topic :biggrin: or
myspace.com/down_low_kustomz


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10448390
> *yea no wheel though.
> *


whats the next show u going 2 ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 02:07 PM~10448379
> *whats up jaun
> *


nothing.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10448391
> *check out the WICKED METAL WORKS topic  :biggrin:  or
> myspace.com/down_low_kustomz
> *


you guys nice work but its all faced parts right


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

check out the WICKED METAL WORKS topic or
myspace.com/down_low_kustomz


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:10 PM~10448396
> *whats the next show u going 2 ?
> *


may 18. but dont know if frisco or fresno.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10448411
> *you  guys nice work but its all faced parts right
> *


nope we do plating,murals,paint and custom face parts :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:13 PM~10448420
> *may 18. but dont know if frisco or fresno.
> *


 :0 you going to the socios show ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10448366
> *WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES.
> *


Who does the paint and murals?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 03:13 PM~10448421
> *nope we do plating,murals,paint and custom face parts :biggrin:
> *


you guys do nice work


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 03:16 PM~10448441
> *Who does the paint and murals?
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 18 2008, 04:16 PM~10448441-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who does the paint and murals?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a buddy of mine :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Apr 18 2008, 04:16 PM~10448445
> *you guys do nice work
> *


thanks we take pride in everything we do top notch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is it the guy out in Indiana or somewhere out there?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 04:18 PM~10448457
> *Is it the guy out in Indiana or somewhere out there?
> *


he is a guy from westcoast but he moved back this way :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

the painter and mural guy is bad ass


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

werez team cali at


----------



## CE 707

right hear


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

any new shows coming out??????????????????????????/


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10449332
> *any new shows coming out??????????????????????????/
> *


you going to Fresno or Streetlow?


----------



## 66wita6

CHICANO PARK 2MAROW :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10449691
> *CHICANO PARK 2MAROW :nicoderm:
> *


Take some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 09:10 PM~10450446
> *Take some pics.  :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 08:43 PM~10450714
> *no
> *


why not?


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 09:54 PM~10450815
> *why not?
> *


i wrote 2 ta wrong person by bad


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10450922
> *i wrote 2 ta wrong person by bad
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 12:43 PM~10476755
> *:biggrin:
> *


are u going to go to orange cove in 2 weeks


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 02:58 PM~10477402
> *are u going to go to orange cove in 2 weeks
> *


    what is that...i hear peoples tlkin bout orange cove but dnt kno what it is??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2008, 01:50 PM~10477327
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 22 2008, 04:26 PM~10478570
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2008, 04:44 PM~10478696
> *
> *


wats good ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:twak:


----------



## CE 707

whats up cali


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 22 2008, 02:17 PM~10477554
> *     what is that...i hear peoples tlkin bout orange cove but dnt kno what it is??
> *


it a car show right by fresno I hear its a good one so I 'll be going to show


----------



## DVS

Delinquent Cycles checking in.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10497707
> *Delinquent Cycles checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 02:20 PM~10503540
> *NICE
> *


Thanks. The first and third one were built in '95 and still pretty much the same and the red one is now in Germany and was on the cover of LRB.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

ttt


----------



## MR.559




----------



## CE 707

did anyone go to the low vintage show yesterday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10516696
> *did anyone go to the low vintage show yesterday
> *


I went for a little bit. But I only took like two pics. My homie with the purple bike got best of show bike and 1st in his class. Congrats to all the clubs that placed out there.  

I talked to a few people that had some interesting things to say. Cali is going to be coming out with a few bikes pretty soon.  

Im not going to Orange Cove cause Im pretty sure Im going to be in either Mexico or its going to be my brother bachalor party, so Im not going to make it.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2008, 08:42 PM~10517606
> *I went for a little bit. But I only took like two pics. My homie with the purple bike got best of show bike and 1st in his class. Congrats to all the clubs that placed out there.
> 
> I talked to a few people that had some interesting things to say. Cali is going to be coming out with a few bikes pretty soon.
> 
> Im not going to Orange Cove cause Im pretty sure Im going to be in either Mexico or its going to be my brother bachalor party, so Im not going to make it.
> *


have a safe trip bro if you go and if you go to the party make sure to get some titts on your face :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 08:58 PM~10517824
> *have a safe trip bro if you go and if you go to the party make sure to get some titts on your face :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

ttmft


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 3 2008, 10:53 AM~10566648
> *yo.
> *


sup


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2008, 10:25 AM~10566764
> *sup
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 3 2008, 11:31 AM~10566799
> *
> *


How have you been? You guys finally got internet back on? :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GEAH


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

TTT CALiFORNIA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

X2..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10583318
> *Back on top.  :biggrin:
> *


 :| :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

=)


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 6 2008, 02:16 PM~10590812
> *=)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 6 2008, 02:16 PM~10590812
> *=)
> *


LOL


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 12:46 AM~10596318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:    uffin:
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 04:43 PM~10602048
> *wuz up fool
> *


HEY BRO I TRY 2 TA MONEY TODAY SEND BUT SOME SHIT CAME UP HIT ME? WHEN YOU CAN?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10583318
> *Back on top.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 9 2008, 10:48 AM~10616416
> *sup.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 9 2008, 10:48 AM~10616416
> *sup.
> *


hey


----------



## socios b.c. prez

PM SENT, Im trying to get a hold of everyone. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10624688
> *PM SENT, Im trying to get a hold of everyone. Let me know what you guys think.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

team Cali, gotta start'em young :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 05:33 PM~10624688
> *PM SENT, Im trying to get a hold of everyone. Let me know what you guys think.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 10 2008, 05:47 PM~10624747
> *team Cali, gotta start'em young :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 24 2006, 11:09 AM~6628869
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0     :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10624688
> *PM SENT, Im trying to get a hold of everyone. Let me know what you guys think.
> *


what pm??? i didnt get a pm..... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 03:05 AM~10627204
> *what pm??? i didnt get a pm..... :biggrin:
> *


he said you get pmes from him lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 02:05 AM~10627204
> *what pm??? i didnt get a pm..... :biggrin:
> *


I will tell you about it later.


----------



## CE 707

whats up cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:34 AM~10644160
> *wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 11:36 AM~10644170
> *:uh:
> *


sorry damn server :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there





> wuz up CALI how is all homies homies out there


u dam whore :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 13 2008, 11:42 AM~10644216
> *u dam whore :biggrin:
> *


i know i only hit it one fucking time and all them popped up lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10644245
> *i know i only hit it one fucking time and all them popped up lol
> *


 :0 lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 13 2008, 11:47 AM~10644257
> *:0  lol  :biggrin:
> *


got to love the server lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:48 AM~10644260
> *got to love the server lol
> *


i know it lets u be a x15 whore when u only press it once  lol


----------



## the poor boys

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 13 2008, 10:58 AM~10644355
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: hows everything


----------



## the poor boys

everythings fine. how bout you ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 13 2008, 11:02 AM~10644381
> *everythings fine.  how bout you ??
> *


everythings good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 13 2008, 11:54 AM~10644314
> *i know it lets u be a x15 whore when u only press it once   lol
> *


yea maybe yea then it saves on making dumbass topics right lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 11:09 AM~10644438
> *yea maybe yea then it saves on making dumbass topics right lmfao
> *


lol :yes:


----------



## the poor boys

X2.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 13 2008, 12:14 PM~10644468-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@May 13 2008, 12:20 PM~10644522
> *X2.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP HOMIES


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10644245
> *i know i only hit it one fucking time and all them popped up lol
> *


cuz u suck at the internets... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 02:37 AM~10659649
> *cuz u suck at the internets... :biggrin:
> *


that could be it to lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR CALI


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 15 2008, 10:49 PM~10667079
> *
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NUN MUCH..WHATS NEW DOGGIE?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 15 2008, 10:59 PM~10667179
> *NUN MUCH..WHATS NEW DOGGIE?
> *


always something new just got to look from custom steering wheels to new parts :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0 POST IT UP OR ARE THEY EXCLUSIVE?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 15 2008, 11:02 PM~10667204
> *:0  POST IT UP OR ARE THEY EXCLUSIVE?
> *


nope here they are anything you need bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up CALI :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:23 AM~10670964
> *wuz up CALI  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2008, 12:24 PM~10670974
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up whore lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:28 AM~10671014
> *wuz up whore lmfao
> *


lol nuthin just whorin it lol :biggrin: ......... u ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2008, 12:42 PM~10671141
> *lol nuthin just whorin it lol :biggrin: ......... u ?
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:42 AM~10671147
> *same here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i am tired as fuck the phone will not stop ringing lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:44 AM~10671163
> *damn i am tired as fuck the phone will not stop ringing lmfao
> *


turn it off it will stop lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2008, 12:45 PM~10671172
> *turn it off it will stop lol :biggrin:
> *


i think i am get a hour or 2 nap in so i can whore all night long lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:52 AM~10671223
> *i think i am get a hour or 2 nap in so i can whore all night long lmfao
> *


lol :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2008, 12:53 PM~10671225
> *lol :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:55 AM~10671240
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2008, 12:56 PM~10671253
> *:biggrin:
> *


well have fun i will be back in a couple hours :biggrin: nap time


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:57 AM~10671258
> *well have fun i will be back in a couple hours :biggrin:  nap time
> *


aight :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie


----------



## CE 707

:wave: just in time to post at 707 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up Team Cali. Im finally back from Texas. I brought something back for you guys to check out. It should be here in a few days.  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10698361
> *
> *


You going to the Devotion show?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 20 2008, 05:57 PM~10698361
> *
> *


wuz up homie how is everything


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10696773
> *Whats up Team Cali. Im finally back from Texas. I brought something back for you guys to check out. It should be here in a few days.    :biggrin:
> *


texican jumping herpes! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2008, 05:12 PM~10698478
> *texican jumping herpes! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2008, 06:12 PM~10698478
> *texican jumping herpes! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

]


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY RAUL DIDNT SEE YOU DOGGIE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 26 2008, 12:32 PM~10739116
> *WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY RAUL DIDNT SEE YOU DOGGIE..
> *


My brother got married yesterday so I wasnt there. I couldnt even make it out there in the morning.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OH YEA!THATS KOOL BRO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 26 2008, 12:49 PM~10739229
> *OH YEA!THATS KOOL BRO.
> *


I will be a Devotions so we can all catch up there. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone else going to this?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10745726
> *Anyone else going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im going


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will be there with something special. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 12:06 PM~10746390
> *I will be there with something special.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 12:06 PM~10746390
> *I will be there with something special.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 12:06 PM~10746390
> *I will be there with something special.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop bull shiting :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10749581
> *stop bull shiting :biggrin:
> *


No bullshit. I will have more pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: SUP CALI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 01:08 PM~10739355
> *I will be a Devotions so we can all catch up there.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 01:08 PM~10739355
> *I will be a Devotions so we can all catch up there.  :biggrin:
> *


I will be there with the bike and maybe with the car to


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10749726
> *I will be there to and maybe with the  car to
> *


  We need to talk about something but we will do it there.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10749734
> *  We need to talk about something but we will do it there.
> *


what did I do now :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2008, 08:10 PM~10749825
> *what did I do now :biggrin:
> *


nothing, nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 08:14 PM~10749869
> *nothing, nothing.  :biggrin:
> *


well I will see you there bro :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Has anyone been to this show? Is it a good one to go to? Just wondering what bike awards they got and stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 09:16 AM~10753448
> *Has anyone been to this show? Is it a good one to go to? Just wondering what bike awards they got and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## I.N.S.P....S.J

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10745726
> *Anyone else going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?????????


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by I.N.S.P....S.J_@May 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10758251
> *?????????
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10745726
> *Anyone else going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone else going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo eric call me. been calling your # but no answer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im glad you guys are back.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone going to this?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10791997
> *Anyone going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the car they used for that flyer. :biggrin: T.A. ALL DAY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10792042
> *I like the car they used for that flyer. :biggrin:  T.A. ALL DAY!
> *


Too bad you cant make it out to the show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## MR.559

seems like a long ride  




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2008, 07:51 PM~10791997
> *Anyone going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10793946
> *seems like a long ride
> *


For me maybe. It should be right around the corner for you?


----------



## CE 707

thats some trick ass shit pay a bitch $500 just a bikini contest when there are hella bitches at the shows that get nacked for free


----------



## MR.559

:biggrin: i could walk lol



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 PM~10793991
> *For me maybe. It should be right around the corner for you?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Coming up this weekend.  We should have alot of bikes at this show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 12:28 AM~10802982
> *Coming up this weekend.    We should have alot of bikes at this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think I will be taking my bike but I will still be there to rep the "I"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2008, 12:37 AM~10803011
> *I don't think I will be taking my bike but I will still be there to rep the "I"
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SHOULD B NICE SHOW.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2008, 12:40 AM~10803024
> *SHOULD B  NICE SHOW.
> *


you going ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

U SHOULD ALREADY KNO DOGGIE..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 5 2008, 12:50 AM~10803045
> *U SHOULD ALREADY KNO DOGGIE..
> *


  ill see you there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

4SHO BRO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 12:28 AM~10802982
> *Coming up this weekend.    We should have alot of bikes at this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

ill see u there


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 12:59 AM~10811156
> *:uh:
> *


get off my nuts fuck :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 12:28 AM~10802982
> *Coming up this weekend.    We should have alot of bikes at this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take lots of pics!!! and ill take pics of the bikes at the old memories show at la placita olvera in downtown l.a.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 01:00 AM~10811159
> *take lots of pics!!! and ill take pics of the bikes at the old memories show at la placita olvera in downtown l.a.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 01:00 AM~10811159
> *take lots of pics!!! and ill take pics of the bikes at the old memories show at la placita olvera in downtown l.a.
> *


Deal. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 6 2008, 01:00 AM~10811158
> *get on my nuts fuck :uh:
> *


lmao. chu wish :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
makn da slider plates 4 hydro trike 2maro. my stuffs shood b jumpn 2maro nite


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 01:03 AM~10811165
> *lmao. chu wish  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> makn da slider plates 4 hydro trike 2maro. my stuffs shood b jumpn 2maro nite
> *


what a fuckin loser :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 01:05 AM~10811174
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wats up fool


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 6 2008, 01:03 AM~10811168
> *what a fuckin loser :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 01:07 AM~10811180
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR CALI


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:30 PM~10817083
> *TTT FOR CALI
> *


wtf dat meen? :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

it means you're failing at the internet again.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:32 PM~10817100
> *wtf dat meen? :dunno:
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:35 PM~10817113
> *TO THE TOP
> *


oooo. okas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10817110
> *it means you're failing at the internet again.
> *


nopers menso. it jus meens i dont no wut it is.
u youngins nowadays, wif ur internet jargon. i cant keep up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:38 PM~10817132
> *nopers menso. it jus meens i dont no wut it is.
> u youngins nowadays, wif ur internet jargon. i cant keep up
> *


How old are you?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10817360
> *How old are you?
> *


21


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 6 2008, 01:06 AM~10811177
> *:biggrin: wats up fool
> *


chillin man...bout to hit the sack in a few...got alot of shit to do in the morning...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 7 2008, 02:05 AM~10817748
> *chillin man...bout to hit the sack in a few...got alot of shit to do in the morning...
> *


  i gotta clean my bike 2morrow 4 a show on sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 7 2008, 02:11 AM~10817751
> * i gotta clean my bike 2morrow 4 a show on sunday
> *


----------



## KaDa

:wave: wats sup cali! wish i cld go ta the show tomorrow but im under the weather right now! can some one b sure too take lots of pics of cars and bikes and maybe send them too me!?? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jun 7 2008, 11:25 AM~10818905
> *:wave:  wats sup cali! wish i cld go ta the show tomorrow but im under the weather right now! can some one b sure too take lots of pics of cars and bikes and maybe send them too me!??  :dunno:
> *


Theres two shows. One up here and one on the LA area. We should have plenty pics of both. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 11:17 AM~10818870
> *
> *


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 11:34 AM~10818961
> *Theres two shows. One up here and one on the LA area. We should have plenty pics of both.  :biggrin:
> *


good! thanks homie! i need some ideas for the glasshouse! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jun 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10818995
> *good! thanks homie! i need some ideas for the glasshouse!  :biggrin:
> *


Ima buy that six five behind my house.... :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2008, 06:25 AM~10822352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we were there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2nd for ta beach crusier!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Give me a few and I will post some pics. I just got home.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2008, 11:16 PM~10827757
> *Give me a few and I will post some pics. I just got home.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 11:34 AM~10818961
> *Theres two shows. One up here and one on the LA area. We should have plenty pics of both.  :biggrin:
> *


pics are posted!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2008, 12:23 AM~10828012
> *pics are posted!!
> *


----------



## CE 707

how is it going everyone


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2008, 11:41 AM~10830364
> *how is it going everyone
> *


did you get the pm ??


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 9 2008, 11:42 AM~10830370
> *did you get the pm ??
> *


when did you send it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up team cali how is everything going today


----------



## the poor boys

shake'n and bake'n --------- :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 10 2008, 08:55 AM~10837124
> *shake'n and bake'n --------- :biggrin:
> *


shit bro i am out of here i will be on later


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The next show coming up. Anyone else going to this?


----------



## the poor boys

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Jun 8 2008, 11:01 AM~10823234
> *Ima buy that six five behind my house....  :biggrin:
> *


lol....ill trade u for the glasshouse??? :biggrin: are mike from the club will buy it off u!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10852061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone going to this?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Dec 3 2006, 08:44 AM~6684423
> *hershey squarts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 01:36 PM~10856150
> *Anyone going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i might...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

i have tickets for that drawing for that impala so make sure to notice wich number won and post it on here, cuz if i win i'm on the plane the next day headin out there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2008, 10:07 AM~10873246
> *i have tickets for that drawing for that impala so make sure to notice wich number won and post it on here, cuz if i win i'm on the plane the next day headin out there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 07:07 PM~10865959
> *I will be there.  :biggrin:
> *


i smell bullshit :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:13 AM~10873271
> *i smell bullshit :angry:
> *


No bullshit, were going to be taking two or three bikes. :yes:


----------



## CE 707

hows everyone


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 16 2008, 12:21 AM~10877960
> *hows everyone
> *


wats up fool


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 12:37 AM~10877994
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:loco:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 01:36 PM~10856150
> *Anyone going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10873246
> *i have tickets for that drawing for that impala so make sure to notice wich number wins and post it on here, cuz if i win i'm on the plane the next day headin out there :biggrin:
> *


i count on you raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 16 2008, 12:35 PM~10880661
> *i count on you raul  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 16 2008, 12:34 AM~10877988
> *wats up fool
> *


sup with you bro


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 17 2008, 10:10 PM~10894001
> *sup with you bro
> *


nuthin just chillin


----------



## CE 707

same here bro


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

go team illnoiz! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 18 2008, 12:35 AM~10895089
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 17 2008, 11:44 PM~10894925
> *go team illnoiz! :cheesy:
> *


wtf !! wats illnoiz ?? :uh: 
:loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 18 2008, 06:40 AM~10895572
> *wtf !! wats illnoiz ??  :uh:
> :loco:
> *


probably some gay ass place.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 18 2008, 12:04 PM~10897774
> *yo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP CALIPORNIA


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 10:14 AM~10896788
> *probably some gay ass place.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2008, 10:14 AM~10896788
> *probably some gay ass place.
> *


:nono:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 18 2008, 12:32 PM~10898001
> *WHATS UP CALIPORNIA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 11:22 AM~10905907
> *
> *


Sup. you back online now?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10906037
> *Sup. you back online now?
> *


yea. just got it back today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 12:12 PM~10906281
> *yea. just got it back today.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 11:17 AM~10906321
> *
> *


whats new?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 12:41 PM~10906522
> *whats new?
> *


I been working on alot of things right now. It doesnt help that the shows are coming up soon. Whats up with Kevin? When are we going to see your bike at a show? :biggrin: Is it done yet?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 11:43 AM~10906539
> *I been working on alot of things right now. It doesnt help that the shows are coming up soon. Whats up with Kevin? When are we going to see your bike at a show?  :biggrin:  Is it done yet?
> *


idk on kevin. just need my frame and a chrome pan and i can build it. it will be out soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 12:52 PM~10906595
> *idk on kevin. just need my frame and a chrome pan and i can build it. it will be out soon.
> *


You think maybe Fresno Streetlow or after that?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10906664
> *You think maybe Fresno Streetlow or after that?
> *


later. have you seen my avi? not the best pic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

heard cutty got a page on LRM. i think the july issue. i went to pick it up at the 7-11, but they only had the august issue. if anyone got that issue post it up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 01:09 PM~10906704
> *later. have you seen my avi? not the best pic.
> *


Yup but I wanted to check it all out. Eric said some nice things about it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2008, 01:12 PM~10906723
> *heard cutty got a page on LRM. i think the july issue. i went to pick it up at the 7-11, but they only had the august issue. if anyone got that issue post it up.
> *


It was posted in here somewhere. Maybe someone can repost it for you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 12:54 PM~10906986
> *Yup but I wanted to check it all out. Eric said some nice things about it.
> *


:scrutinize: ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2008, 12:55 PM~10906997
> *It was posted in here somewhere. Maybe someone can repost it for you.
> *


word? i want to see it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 09:43 AM~10837629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROC might be there, Sactown is going. 76 is going. Anyone else?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:23 PM~10921138
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:23 PM~10921138
> *:wave:
> *


wats up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2008, 03:24 PM~10921142
> *
> *


yo, you know anyone that got any parts for sale? i need a chrome seat pan. i know you gave me the seat, but i need a plated one for now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM~10921148
> *wats up
> *


i need a chrome pan.

i still got that conti kit. no wheel though...i fuked up the wheel.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10921166
> *i need a chrome pan.
> 
> i still got that conti kit. no wheel though...i fuked up the wheel.
> *


 :0 your goin 2 the streetlow show ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 03:30 PM~10921173
> *:0 your goin 2 the streetlow show ?
> *


i need a seat pan.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:32 PM~10921183
> *i need a seat pan.
> *


wat there aint any bike shops that sell them over where u live


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 03:34 PM~10921194
> *wat there aint any bike shops that sell them over where u live
> *


yea but guy charges double the price on second hand parts. plus he dont carry them.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:37 PM~10921204
> *yea but guy charges double the price on second hand parts. plus he dont carry them.
> *


dam that sucks........but if u go 2 the streetlow show bring that conti kit with u


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 04:32 PM~10921183
> *i need a seat pan.
> *


I dont know where to get one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2008, 03:40 PM~10921219
> *I dont know where to get one.
> *


dont yell at me if you see a waivy velour seat on.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10921210
> *dam that sucks........but if u go 2 the streetlow show bring that conti kit with u
> *


aight.are you taking the bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10921342
> *dont yell at me if you see a waivy velour seat on.
> *


Its better then nothing.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2008, 04:12 PM~10921363
> *Its better then nothing.
> *


still meh.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## MR.559

What's up Homies, getting warm in central Cali


----------



## CE 707

same here in nor cal to hows everything wth you bro out there in central


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 05:08 PM~10921347
> *aight.are you taking the bike?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 06:52 PM~10922035
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 21 2008, 07:35 PM~10921973
> *same here in nor cal to hows everything wth you bro out there in central
> *


Going good on my end, working on bikes in the garage in that 110 heat!!!
How about you homie?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

start work again today. get off at midnight. damn boss is gay for that.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2008, 07:20 AM~10924158
> *start work again today. get off at midnight. damn boss is gay for that.
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 06:37 AM~10924212
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: sup eddy. you doing photography now?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2008, 07:54 AM~10924245
> *:wave: sup eddy. you doing photography now?
> *


:yes: That Means I get to be the 1st one to photograph your bike bro  
and I have some models for it too :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 07:36 AM~10924345
> *:yes: That Means I get to be the 1st one to photograph your bike bro
> and I have some models for it too  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2008, 08:38 AM~10924351
> *:yes: :cheesy:
> *


Hey Juan I'm setting up a paintball tournament between clubs, would you be intrested in joining? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 07:40 AM~10924356
> *Hey Juan I'm setting up a paintball tournament between clubs, would you be intrested in joining?  :cheesy:
> *


sounds dangerous. hno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2008, 08:44 AM~10924367
> *sounds dangerous. hno:
> *


It can hurt a bit, more or less like someone stretching a rubberband really far away and the releasing it at point blank, but you can wear gear that makes it allot less painful. Hey I lost your # along with about 50 others on my phone, when you get a chance can you PM it to me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

just got back from work.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 08:48 AM~10924383
> *It can hurt a bit, more or less like someone stretching a rubberband really far away and the releasing it at point blank, but you can wear gear that makes it allot less painful. Hey I lost your # along with about 50 others on my phone, when you get a chance can you PM it to me?
> *


6th grade i got shot inda face wit a paintball frum lyk 60feet away. rite between da eyes in da centr of my forhed. left a golfball lump 4 lyk 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 23 2008, 01:36 AM~10924345-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: That Means I get to be the 1st one to photograph your bike bro
> and I have some models for it too  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got any photos of your work mate?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 01:40 AM~10924356
> *Hey Juan I'm setting up a paintball tournament between clubs, would you be intrested in joining?  :cheesy:
> *


im going for the first time in a few weeks, pretty excited for it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 05:11 PM~10938165
> *
> *


whats good mate?


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 24 2008, 10:48 AM~10938465
> *whats good mate?
> *


Supp...
Who's the girl of your avatar?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jun 24 2008, 01:48 AM~10938465-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats good mate?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much just tired working midnights. whats going on over there any shows coming up?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass93_@Jun 24 2008, 03:09 AM~10938537
> *Supp...
> Who's the girl of your avatar?
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Badass93+Jun 24 2008, 09:09 PM~10938537-->
> 
> 
> 
> Supp...
> Who's the girl of your avatar?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 25 2008, 04:01 AM~10940305
> *not much just tired working midnights. whats going on over there any shows coming up?
> x2
> *


damn busy man.
nothin really, busy with school.
nope  barely any shows on around here.

haha, her names pixie acia.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 25 2008, 12:11 AM~10946008
> *
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2008, 12:06 AM~10930004
> *Back on top.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I heard some new bikes might bust out this weekend? :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:41 PM~10961355
> *I heard some new bikes might bust out this weekend?  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 26 2008, 10:43 PM~10961370
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Thats correct. Its not your 16". :biggrin: Next.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:47 PM~10961397
> *Thats correct. Its not your 16".  :biggrin:  Next.
> *


 :| :loco:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## CE 707

whats up bro the bike looks good


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone else going to go to this show? Im thinking about going and so is bad news. Anyone else?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10994810
> *Is anyone else going to go to this show? Im thinking about going and so is bad news. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hopefully we can get a socal lil picture :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2008, 11:04 PM~10994845
> *hopefully we can get a socal lil picture  :cheesy:
> *


That would be nice.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10994810
> *Is anyone else going to go to this show? Im thinking about going and so is bad news. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















hopefully we'll take my btother's bike(Baloo's Jungle)and my brother in law's Luxury Sport Monte


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10999151
> *
> *


nice avi. are you gonna start working on it again?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 2 2008, 06:18 PM~11000546
> *nice avi. are you gonna start working on it again?
> *


It has already begun. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 06:21 PM~11000567
> *  :biggrin:
> *


i think u need 2 see a dentist 4 those teeth


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2008, 06:29 PM~11000617
> *i think u need 2 see a dentist 4 those teeth
> *


duz mi breath stink?


----------



## MR.559

can't wait to see it




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 06:21 PM~11000567
> *It has already begun.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 06:34 PM~11000651
> *duz mi breath stink?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2008, 06:38 PM~11000683
> *:yessad:
> *


your just upset cuz my avi is better.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 06:40 PM~11000693
> *your just upset cuz my avi is better.
> *


wutevr helps u sleep at nite :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2008, 06:48 PM~11000754
> *wutevr helps u sleep at nite  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I thought. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2008, 05:21 PM~11000567
> *It has already begun.  :biggrin:
> *


  


rip too the sureno jeep.:angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 2 2008, 07:24 PM~11000998
> *
> rip too the sureno jeep.:angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 2 2008, 07:40 PM~11001095
> *
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559

i love living in FRESNO CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone coming?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393147



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417003


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416347



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415324


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412374


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417396


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11009982
> *i love living in FRESNO CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone coming?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393147
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417003
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416347
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415324
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412374
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417396
> *


The only thing I can make it out to is the Streetlow show.


----------



## MR.559

see ya there  



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11010108
> *The only thing I can make it out to is the Streetlow show.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11010168
> *see ya there
> *


Some people from So cal are coming up for this show. Maybe we can do a lil pic.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11010332
> *Some people from So cal are coming up for this show. Maybe we can do a lil pic.
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11010332
> *Some people from So cal are coming up for this show. Maybe we can do a lil pic.
> *


y not do a big pic insted of a lil pic? :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

yeah dude your jokes just get worse.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 11:26 PM~11010594
> *y not do a big pic insted of a lil pic? :dunno:
> *


I ment that we are going to take a picture with people that are members of layitlow.com


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

o


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e345/wic...e1/PICT0198.jpg


----------



## the poor boys

-------------- :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 05:06 PM~11014353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------- :biggrin:
> *


nice bike but those fenders don't go with bike


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: 

I did a small quick photoshoot of my Homie's bike from Blvd Kings...


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11019122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is dat a corncob onda tank? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2008, 12:23 AM~11010944
> *I ment that we are going to take a picture with people that are members of layitlow.com
> *


THAT WOULD BE SICK HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11019139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11019205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass flick :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11019802
> *bad ass flick  :biggrin:
> *


Thank You Bro, I appreciate it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11019082
> *nice bike but those fenders don't go with bike
> *


not yet.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11019802
> *bad ass flick  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 6 2008, 09:48 AM~11021559
> *X2
> *


Thanks Bro :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

you coming to Fresno slm?



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11023267
> *Thanks Bro :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11023380
> *you coming to Fresno slm?
> *


:yes:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 6 2008, 05:52 PM~11023889
> *:yes:
> *


Hook up some pics of my kids bike :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11029117
> *Hook up some pics of my kids bike :biggrin:
> *


  I PREFER TO SHOOT EITHER EARLY BEFORE THE SHOW AWAY FROM THE OTHER BIKES OR AFTER THE SHOW, BUT IT MIGHT BE TOO DARK... EITHER WAY I WILL SHOT HIS BIKE, JUST PREFER TO DO A SHOOT AWAY FROM THE OTHER BIKES AND CARS, BECAUSE IT TAKES AWAY FROM THE FEATURE. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10873246
> *i have tickets for that drawing for that impala so make sure to notice wich number won and post it on here, cuz if i win i'm on the plane the next day headin out there :biggrin:
> *


show is soon so i count on you raul :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 9 2008, 08:56 AM~11045379
> *show is soon so i count on you raul  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10994810
> *Is anyone else going to go to this show? Im thinking about going and so is bad news. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im going to this for sure with my homie Clown Confusion. I think Latino66 is going to. Bad News, you still going? Anyone else? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:no:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11045690
> *Im going to this for sure with my homie Clown Confusion. I think Latino66 is going to. Bad News, you still going? Anyone else?  :dunno:
> *


see you there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11049988
> *:no:
> *


Why are you even posting here? You have nothing to do with the state of California? You dont come to shows here or anything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11050151
> *see you there.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Me and Clown Confution are going to the Imperials show on Sunday for sure. I just confirmed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 08:55 PM~11068677
> *Me and Clown Confution are going to the Imperials show on Sunday for sure. I just confirmed it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 09:29 AM~11070987
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 12 2008, 09:45 AM~11071041
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up. Im ready for the show. Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys at the Imperials show. :biggrin: Im out the door.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MR.559




----------



## CE 707

just stoping by to say hi to everyone


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 13 2008, 04:33 PM~11078557
> *just stoping by to say hi to everyone
> *


What's up homie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 13 2008, 04:33 PM~11078557
> *just stoping by to say hi to everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 12 2008, 09:45 AM~11071041
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Nice meeting you at the show homie. I wish I would have had a chance to talk to you some more. Maybe at the next big show down there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T



E



A



M



C A L I.  :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

stupid motherfukers suspended me for using profanity at my boss. dipshit ****** now next time something happens im fired. fuckin pissed and i needed the money for my bike too. fuck if i do end up getting fired im a start swingin at his ass fuck that ***** i been working longer than him. stupid goofy fuck with is flat top bitch.

damnit i needed to vent. damn stupid shit. damnit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

and i was in a good mood today actualy wanted to work.


----------



## bad news

any bike show in the ie mainly in the 951 area


----------



## MR.559

Raul you down? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11097215
> *Raul you down? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: I have some official Socios business thing to do that day.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 12:39 AM~11100695
> *:nosad:  I have some official Socios business thing to do that day.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 16 2008, 12:53 AM~11100764
> *:scrutinize:
> *


In Modesto.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anymore shows coming up? I know I will be at the Streetlow one for sure.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2008, 03:30 AM~11082201
> *Nice meeting you at the show homie. I wish I would have had a chance to talk to you some more. Maybe at the next big show down there.
> *



same here,maybe i'll see you in vegas.MAYBEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11107364
> *same here,maybe i'll see you in vegas.MAYBEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11130498
> *whats up everyone
> *


wats up fool how u been


----------



## MR.559




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:45 PM~11130519
> *wats up fool how u been
> *


good just been on this car shit it feels diffrent cuz Im all in to the cars now and I have not been on the bike seen for a while but as soon as this car is done Im going to try to get back into the bike sence :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

you haven't been on in a while. you get your car painted yet ?? are you going ti the LG show on the 27th ?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LG Vallejo was cancelled.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11131501
> *LG Vallejo was cancelled.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2008, 07:43 AM~11131501
> *LG Vallejo was cancelled.
> *


damn and i was looking forward too that. whats the next show?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 10:23 AM~11131838
> *damn and i was looking forward too that. whats the next show?
> *


X2...
:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 10:23 AM~11131838
> *damn and i was looking forward too that. whats the next show?
> *


Fresno Streetlow?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11136907
> *Fresno Streetlow?
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11145737
> *:wave:
> *


sup


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bullet one




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jul 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11164270
> *
> *


What's up big bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Who else is going? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

TOPDOGS, TEAM SHOWTIME, and MINI IMPRESSION for sure


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2008, 10:20 AM~11168412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is going?  :biggrin:
> *


ima send my pre-reg on monday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2008, 11:09 AM~11177754
> *ima send my pre-reg on monday.
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

hello evryone :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 25 2008, 12:39 PM~11178335
> *hello evryone :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11179562
> *Does anyone want a blow job???
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 25 2008, 03:26 PM~11179585
> *Im batman and I want to save you with my batmobile.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11179562
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Man I'm sleepy


----------



## PICAZZO

Donde estan todos?


----------



## MR.559

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## bullet one

uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UP TEAM CALI.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 27 2008, 11:07 AM~11189639
> *WHATS UP TEAM CALI.
> *


Sup homie.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NOTHING MUCH.. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 27 2008, 11:07 AM~11189639
> *WHATS UP TEAM CALI.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 27 2008, 11:18 AM~11189686
> *NOTHING MUCH.. :biggrin:
> *


  I start working on another member of Team Cali this week. I know you guys are going to like it. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 11:20 AM~11189698
> *  I start working on another member of Team Cali this week. I know you guys are going to like it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I LOVE SECRETS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 27 2008, 11:31 AM~11189787
> *:0 I LOVE SECRETS.
> *


 :no: No secrets here. Theres already a topic on it. All I gotta do is bump it up and update the mofo.  You guys will see it probably on tuesday or so.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ILL BE WAITING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11189800
> *:no: No secrets here. Theres already a topic on it. All I gotta do is bump it up and update the mofo.    You guys will see it probably on tuesday or so.
> *


billy? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 27 2008, 12:45 PM~11190228
> *billy? :scrutinize:
> *


Does this answer your question? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22133


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 05:54 PM~11192012
> *Does this answer your question?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22133
> *


what question? so its not avion then?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 27 2008, 10:00 PM~11193555
> *what question? so its not avion then?
> *


no, you will see who it is.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11193575
> *no, you will see who it is.
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 27 2008, 10:10 PM~11193620
> *meh.
> *


I know.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2008, 11:20 AM~11168412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is going?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11205750
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

damn i never come in here

wassup?


o yea i need a good reasonable chromer

anyone have any connections? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11207291
> *damn i never come in here
> 
> wassup?
> o yea i need a good reasonable chromer
> 
> anyone have any connections? :biggrin:
> *


SHOWTIME CHROME AND POLISHING (559) 681-2528


Hes done alot of work for Mr. 559 and he works with Gino the engraver. Hes going to be doing all my plating from now on.


----------



## Raguness

Heard Cali got hit with a quake, anybody feel it???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2008, 03:42 PM~11208673
> *SHOWTIME CHROME AND POLISHING (559) 681-2528
> Hes done alot of work for Mr. 559 and he works with Gino the engraver. Hes going to be doing all my plating from now on.
> *


thats rene right??

yea he did my turn table bar for me

i called but got no answer

do you guys know his hours for the shop?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2008, 03:57 PM~11208800
> *Heard Cali got hit with a quake, anybody feel it???
> *


That was just the LA area. I didnt feel shit. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2008, 04:00 PM~11208817
> *thats rene right??
> 
> yea he did my turn table bar for me
> 
> i called but got no answer
> 
> do you guys know his hours for the shop?
> *


Thats him but I dont know what his hours are.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2008, 04:43 PM~11209265
> *That was just the LA area. I didnt feel shit.  :biggrin:
> *


it was in san jose area wacth the news next time


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11209698
> *it was in san jose area wacth the news next time
> *


 :|


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2008, 04:43 PM~11209265
> *That was just the LA area. I didnt feel shit.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 IT WAS IN LA BUT I FELT IT A LIL :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

BACK ON TOP. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*TEAM CALI WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Almost time. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SAC_TOWN, *EB AZTECAS PREZ*


i see u down there los :nicoderm:


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## MR.559

whats up homies, back from vacation early  couldnt stay away from l.i.l :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11288373
> *whats up homies, back from vacation early   couldnt stay away from l.i.l :biggrin:
> *


how was the woods at shaver.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 7 2008, 10:05 PM~11290433
> *how was the woods at shaver.
> *



sorry, but im a city boy :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 7 2008, 11:16 PM~11290532
> *sorry, but im a city boy :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: no internet in the woods and cell phone


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 02:34 PM~11301767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

WHATS UP TEAM CALI!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TEAM CALI. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 02:13 PM~11316156
> *TEAM CALI. :wave:
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11318991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the pic bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

FENDERS ERIC????


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 06:10 PM~11327775
> *FENDERS ERIC????
> *


I go back to school next week so I should be albe to get them done soon sorry for the wait bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 05:15 PM~11327801
> *I go back to school next week so I should be albe to get them done soon sorry for the wait bro
> *


what have you done to them?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 06:15 PM~11327801
> *I go back to school next week so I should be albe to get them done soon sorry for the wait bro
> *


whats up bro ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR THE GOLDEN STATE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 12 2008, 06:10 PM~11327771
> *thanks for the pic bro
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## sureñosbluez

:biggrin: WHAZZ UP CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Who else is going to the Fresno show?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11352019
> *Who else is going to the Fresno show?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11354351
> *
> *


Thats a shame.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2008, 11:53 AM~11359471
> *Thats a shame.
> *


meh.


----------



## ghost-rider

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Another good show. See you guys at the next one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## KaDa

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Aug 19 2008, 11:01 AM~11382058
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homie.


----------



## 66wita6

:yes: WHAT UP RAUL,AT THE LOCAL SHOW,DOIN IT THE CALIFAS WAY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 21 2008, 04:45 PM~11405515
> *:yes: WHAT UP RAUL,AT THE LOCAL SHOW,DOIN IT THE CALIFAS WAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  See you at the super show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11311450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP TEAM CALI!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2008, 02:43 PM~11420010
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2008, 08:33 PM~11407520
> *  See you at the super show.
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## eastbay_drop

i was reppin cali back in 95 when i brought this out, just looked a little different, made cover in 96. i miss those days


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP  CALIFORNIA


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 27 2008, 12:33 AM~11449197
> *WHAZZ UP   CALIFORNIA
> *


wats up family ? wat u doin


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 27 2008, 01:37 AM~11449205
> *wats up family ? wat  u doin
> *


LOOKING AT A MOVIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 26 2008, 11:32 PM~11449195
> *i was reppin cali back in 95 when i brought this out, just looked a little different, made cover in 96. i miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bike is tight man.  seen it in O7 at streetlow sanjose.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 27 2008, 12:39 AM~11449211
> *LOOKING AT A MOVIE
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 08:08 AM~11450474
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR CALI


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 11:48 AM~11461393
> *TTT FOR CALI
> *


look in the wicked topic :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11461399
> *look in the wicked topic  :uh:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 12:15 PM~11461664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 12:16 PM~11461673
> *:rant:  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE IT HURTS


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11461683
> *HAHAHA THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE IT HURTS
> *


lol :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP CALIFORNIANS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ITS CUZ CALIFORNIA KNOWS HOW TO PARTY


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, my club wanted me to bring it out. alot of my members are new and never seen it out in its prime. i hate bringin it out because its so out dated! lol. its hard to believe but in 97 i was 2nd place bike of the year to casino dreamin! 



> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 27 2008, 02:39 AM~11449213
> *bike is tight man.  seen it in O7 at streetlow sanjose.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 28 2008, 11:52 AM~11462035
> *yup, my club wanted me to bring it out. alot of my members are new and never seen it out in its prime. i hate bringin it out because its so out dated! lol. its hard to believe but in 97 i was 2nd place bike of the year to casino dreamin!
> *


 :0 do you got any old school pics?? all it needs is some fresh chrome and gold.


----------



## chavez1mc




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Aug 28 2008, 07:20 PM~11465613
> *
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## eastbay_drop

yea i have a hole box of old school pics starting back in 94, just need to get a scanner one of these days. and i dont want to put any nore money into the bike, if i dig around i can find paper work for about 3 thousand dollars in plating. it would need all new custom parts, air or hydraulics, update the paint, then sit there in the corner of my room under a cover still. i like it the way it is now cause every now and then i will pull out my nephews bike for him and i pull my bike out and go for a ride around the neighborhood  



> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2008, 04:11 PM~11462778
> *:0 do you got any old school pics?? all it needs is some fresh chrome and gold.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 29 2008, 11:01 AM~11470501
> *yea i have a hole box of old school pics starting back in 94, just need to get a scanner one of these days. and i dont want to put any nore money into the bike, if i dig around i can find paper work for about 3 thousand dollars in plating. it would need all new custom parts, air or hydraulics, update the paint, then sit there in the corner of my room under a cover still. i like it the way it is now cause every now and then i will pull out my nephews bike for him and i pull my bike out and go for a ride around the neighborhood
> *


dont update it. i say just replate it if necessary. its an og, and it should stay that way. shit, would like to see it with its old paint job.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11470713
> *dont update it.  i say just replate it if necessary.  its an og, and it should stay that way.  shit, would like to see it with its old paint job.
> *


X2 I would leave it alone cause your pretty much talking about making a whole new bike. You will probably regret it later cause it wont be the same you know?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2008, 10:40 AM~11470741
> *i like chicken bicthes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:49 AM~11470809
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Did anyone go to the SD show today? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

yeah me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2008, 06:14 PM~11485270
> *yeah me :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 05:19 PM~11484994
> *Did anyone go to the SD show today?  :dunno:
> *


SI


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2008, 08:57 PM~11486379
> *SI
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2008, 08:57 PM~11486379
> *SI
> *


any pics?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo raul, kevin stole your cape. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 1 2008, 10:14 AM~11489418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo raul, kevin stole your cape. :cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 10:29 PM~11487125
> *any pics?
> *


NOPE SORRY


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 817Lowrider

The, forks are bad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11493213
> *The, forks are bad
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 10:27 PM~11494865
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:02 AM~11533122
> *HELL YEAH
> *


crack is bad mmmmmk just say no to crack mmmmmmmk lol :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2008, 01:54 AM~11533506
> *crack is bad mmmmmk just say no to crack mmmmmmmk lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 6 2008, 01:57 AM~11533514
> *:werd:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:uh:YOU STILL ON THE VEGAS HITLIST,HATERS MOST WANTED :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2008, 08:23 PM~11537446
> *:uh:YOU STILL ON THE VEGAS HITLIST,HATERS MOST WANTED  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: I guess haters got scared or something.


----------



## 66wita6

WELL,YOU KINDA GOT SUM BADASS BACK UP FROM CALI,U KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK CARNAL :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11537486
> *WELL,YOU KINDA GOT SUM BADASS BACK UP FROM CALI,U KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK CARNAL :nicoderm:
> *


I will tell you and everyone else whats going to happen at the super show this year. Im going to go, have a good time, eat at alot of buffets, go to the strip club, take alot of pictures, talk to all the layitlow homies and thats it. Nothing else is going to happen.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 08:26 PM~11537461
> *:dunno: I guess haters got scared or something.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2008, 02:17 AM~11538817
> *:0
> *


close your mouth son


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2008, 02:41 AM~11538852
> *close your mouth son
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## PICAZZO

*TEAM CALI IS INVITED TO THE 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB PICNIC NEXT SATURDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE* :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 08:35 PM~11537513
> *I will tell you and everyone else whats going to happen at the super show this year. Im going to go, have a good time, eat at alot of buffets, go to the strip club, take alot of pictures, talk to all the layitlow homies and thats it. Nothing else is going to happen.
> *


LETS DO THIS


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2008, 10:33 PM~11544961
> *TEAM CALI IS INVITED TO THE 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB PICNIC NEXT SATURDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2008, 05:35 AM~11537513
> *I will tell you and everyone else whats going to happen at the super show this year. Im going to go, have a good time, eat at alot of buffets, go to the strip club, take alot of pictures (and post them up for the lil homies), talk to all the layitlow homies and thats it. Nothing else is going to happen.
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TRUE THAT


----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11537486
> *WELL,YOU KINDA GOT SUM BADASS BACK UP FROM CALI,U KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK CARNAL :nicoderm:
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SIMON HOMIE CALI HOMIES GOT TO STICK TOGETHER  

WHATS UP HOMIE QUE AS HECHO


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 04:42 PM~11560943
> *SIMON HOMIE CALI HOMIES GOT TO STICK TOGETHER
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE QUE AS HECHO
> *


FUCK YEAH BRO WE HAVE TO BACK UP THE HOMIES IN CASE SOMETHING GOES DOWN ...  NOT MUCH BRO JUST LAYING LOW IN MY PAD... :0 :biggrin: uffin: Y TU QUE ONDA?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH DOGG YOU KNOW IT CALI ALL THE WAY

HAHA YEAH SAME HERE HOMIE ASE CALOR AND SHIT AND IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOME HYNAS TO KICK IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 04:55 PM~11561056
> *HELL YEAH DOGG YOU KNOW IT CALI ALL THE WAY
> 
> HAHA YEAH SAME HERE HOMIE ASE CALOR AND SHIT AND IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOME HYNAS TO KICK IT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ORALE SO THATS WHY U DNT REALLY COME IN HERE THAT MUCH HUH BRO UVE BEEN KICKING IT WITH THE SKONKS.... :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA YEAH HOMIE YOU KNOW THE FREAKY RATAS DEL VARRIO LOL :biggrin: YEAH HOMIE HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG MY BRO SAYS ITS FUCKING FIRME AS FUCK


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2008, 05:04 PM~11561125
> *HAHAHA YEAH HOMIE YOU KNOW THE FREAKY RATAS DEL VARRIO LOL  :biggrin: YEAH HOMIE HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG MY BRO SAYS ITS FUCKING FIRME AS FUCK
> *


LOL... GRACIAS BRO... ITS ALL IN PIECES... HAVENT DNE NOTHING TO IT... LOL  HOW BOUT URS?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA TAMBIEN DOGG ESTA EN MI CLOSET IN PIECES TOO :biggrin: I BUILD IT UP TODAY CUZ I WAS BORED AND I TOOK IT OUTSIDE FOR A WHILE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:31 PM~11563802
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 66wita6

TAKIN CALI TO THE TOP :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 11 2008, 06:37 PM~11580276
> *TAKIN CALI TO THE TOP :yes:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2008, 01:15 AM~11574315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its gonna be dope.  any of you guys gonna come and check it out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 12 2008, 12:11 PM~11586243
> *its gonna be dope.  any of you guys gonna come and check it out?
> *


I really want to go but I have to work this weekend. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

* TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## kiki

HIGH............


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11590092
> * TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt have to work after all but I still cant make it homie.


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2008, 10:11 AM~11592811
> *TTMFT FOR CALI  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

*BLVD KINGS BIKE CLUB REPRESENTING*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 06:35 AM~11598035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD KINGS BIKE CLUB REPRESENTING
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 07:42 AM~11598056
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: *Sup Lil Homie, when I get home I will post the pictures I took of your bike, I did some editing to them to really make the bike stand out*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 07:25 AM~11598205
> *:wave: Sup Lil Homie, when I get home I will post the pictures I took of your bike, I did some editing to them to really make the bike stand out
> *


  . thanks for taking the pics. cant wait to see them.

oh and 11,000 post. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 08:32 AM~11598240
> * . thanks for taking the pics. cant wait to see them.
> 
> oh and 11,000 post. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## MR.559




----------



## PICAZZO

One of my favorite bikes !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

HERE YOU GO LIL' GUY  HOPE YOU LIKE.....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 09:08 PM~11603491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO LIL' GUY    HOPE YOU LIKE.....
> *


:worship: :thumbsup: thanks for the photo shoot eddy. pics are badass.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2008, 03:08 PM~11603491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO LIL' GUY    HOPE YOU LIKE.....
> *


fuck yeah, nice bike, nice shot..what kinda camera set up you using?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Sep 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11603550-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :thumbsup: thanks for the photo shoot eddy. pics are badass.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Thanks bro next time I'll have a model for you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchell26_@Sep 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11603562
> *fuck yeah, nice bike, nice shot..what kinda camera set up you using?
> *


Thanks I appreciate the feedback, Im using the entry level DSLR Canon Rebel


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11603499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: its looks tight as fuck tight pic too


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11603592
> *:cheesy:  Thanks bro next time I'll have a model for you
> Thanks I appreciate the feedback, Im using the entry level DSLR Canon Rebel
> *


no worries at all, i want to upgrade to an slr but im low on funds, get to use d70/80s at school, fun to use.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Sep 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11603562-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck yeah, nice bike, nice shot..what kinda camera set up you using?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11603604
> *:thumbsup: its looks tight as fuck tight pic too
> *


thanks guys and crackhead.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11603610
> *no worries at all, i want to upgrade to an slr but im low on funds, get to use d70/80s at school, fun to use.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603659
> *thanks guys and crackhead.
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 10:21 PM~11603604
> *:thumbsup: its looks tight as fuck tight pic too
> *


THANKS BRO THIS IS MY FAVORITE ONE I THINK


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

Juan let me know which one you like the best


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11603788
> *Juan let me know which one you like the best
> *


all the pics are dope. you got the ones with me with the plaque?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11603828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11603828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the homegirl juan lol :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11603887
> *the homegirl jaun  lol  :biggrin:
> *


spell check. and no :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11603908
> *spell check. and no :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11603935
> *:biggrin:
> *


word.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11603959
> *word.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

TTT for Team Cali !!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 04:35 AM~11611105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheren't there some pics of this bike with some girl named novella nicole holding the plaque? :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 16 2008, 08:54 AM~11615158
> *wheren't there some pics of this bike with some girl named novella nicole holding the plaque? :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

Hey ya'll does anyone know where I can find a 20" frame?








A homie wants it A.S.A.P

Thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11617385
> *Hey ya'll does anyone know where I can find a 20" frame?
> A homie wants it A.S.A.P
> 
> Thanks
> *


i found you like 3 frames, ipmd you but no reply.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 16 2008, 07:54 AM~11615158
> *wheren't there some pics of this bike with some girl named novella nicole holding the plaque? :0
> *


pic?


----------



## AMB1800

found them :0 :biggrin: 

here you go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

oh damn. i havent seen those pics.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11618173
> *oh damn. i havent seen those pics.
> *


I can get her to do your bike too


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 16 2008, 01:57 PM~11617528
> *i found you like 3 frames, ipmd you but no reply.
> *


 :0 Dont have anything in my box  


I got a little homie thats interested thats all.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 05:04 PM~11619725
> *I can get her to do your bike too
> *


na shes been used already. i'll pick.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11619753
> *na shes been used already. i'll pick.
> *


I got a few, check out my PICAZZO page under arts and music


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 05:10 PM~11619769
> *I got a few, check out my PICAZZO page under arts and music
> *


yea i seen your topic there. cool pics. 

pm sent too.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 16 2008, 06:17 PM~11619833
> *yea i seen your topic there. cool pics.
> 
> pm sent too.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 06:06 PM~11619729
> *:0  Dont have anything in my box
> I got a little homie thats interested thats all.
> *


I got a Schwinn frame if your still looking for one.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11622303
> *I got a Schwinn frame if your still looking for one.
> *


:yes: Pics? Price? :0


----------



## 66wita6

PURO CALIFAS AQUI :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UP TEAM CALI.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T



E



A



M



C A L I.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11622303
> *I got a Schwinn frame if your still looking for one.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2008, 12:02 PM~11626328
> *:yes: Pics? Price? :0
> *


Let me get that for you. Give me a few.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 19 2008, 05:51 PM~11647545
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## MR.559

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 19 2008, 05:51 PM~11647545
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Next show is the Lo Lystics woodland show. Anyone else going to that?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2008, 09:35 PM~11661567
> *Next show is the Lo Lystics woodland show. Anyone else going to that?
> *


ill be there


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR CALI


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 22 2008, 11:14 AM~11665000
> *TTT FOR CALI
> *


:yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 09:03 PM~11590302
> *HIGH............
> *


HEY !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11672610
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11672610
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: LOOKS NICE,GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

CALI GONNA BE LOOKIN GOOD IN VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on Top. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11672610
> *MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other pics of paint ??? what you starting it at


----------



## the poor boys

:wave: WHATS UP CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11705938
> *:wave:  WHATS UP CALI
> *


You guys going to the show this weekend?


----------



## the poor boys

:yes: WE WILL SEE YOU THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

prez you got an item coming to your door today


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2008, 09:48 AM~11706003
> *prez you got an item coming to your door today
> *


  Let me know when you get yours. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

will leave feedback


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559




----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up califas


----------



## 66wita6

SUPERSHOW JUST AROUND THE CORNER,TEAM CALI GONNA LOOK HARD AS HELL :nicoderm:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## sureñosbluez

BUENOS DIAS CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

who in Nor Cal does Bondo work and body work on frames? I would like someone with a one month turn around anyone :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 2 2008, 05:32 PM~11763172
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :rant: TEAM CALI


----------



## TonyO

:420:


----------



## TonyO

TTB


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11782885
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :rant: TEAM CALI
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11793557
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone going to this show? Im thinking of going down to this one. :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I MIGHT GO THERE NOT SURE THOUGH


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11803207
> *Is anyone going to this show? Im thinking of going down to this one.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i might .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 01:42 PM~11803474
> *i might .
> *


How far away from that is you?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11803514
> *How far away from that is you?
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=hemet+ca+925...snum=1&ct=title


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11803600
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?q=hemet+ca+925...snum=1&ct=title
> *


Looks like its 10 minutes away.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

2 AND A HALF HOUR DRIVE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 02:12 PM~11803734
> *2 AND A HALF HOUR DRIVE  :0
> *


from san diego?


----------



## BASH3R

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=34.12958&...d%20ca.%2091786

1hr 3min :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11803716
> *Looks like its 10 minutes away.
> *


30 after i get out of town


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11803837
> *30 after i get out of town
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 02:18 PM~11803766
> *from san diego?
> *


SI :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 02:12 PM~11803734
> *2 AND A HALF HOUR DRIVE  :0
> *


must be driving way slow


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2008, 02:54 PM~11804110
> *must be driving way slow
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE CRUSING DOWN THE FREEWAY :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 9 2008, 10:56 PM~11828538
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11803207
> *Is anyone going to this show? Im thinking of going down to this one.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone else? :dunno:


----------



## MR.559

Finally on our way to Vegas!!!!!!! Going to pull a all nighter see ya in the morning, repping Fresno CALI roof!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11836153
> *Finally on our way to Vegas!!!!!!! Going to pull a all nighter see ya in the morning, repping  Fresno CALI roof!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 66wita6

GOT TO MEET SUM OF CALI'S FINEST,I'LL POST THE TEAM CALI PIC IN A MIN...


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 06:00 PM~11852573
> *GOT TO MEET SUM OF CALI'S FINEST,I'LL POST THE TEAM CALI PIC IN A MIN...
> *


Good meeting you homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 03:16 PM~11832724
> *Anyone else?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

THESE WHERE SUM OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM CALI........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11854677
> *THESE WHERE SUM OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM CALI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11854677
> *THESE WHERE SUM OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM CALI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they wouldnt let me be in the pic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11855335
> *they wouldnt let me be in the pic
> *


THERE WAS ONLY ROOM FOR ONE DANNY IN THAT PIC AND I MISSED IT :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2008, 12:33 AM~11855358
> *THERE WAS ONLY ROOM FOR ONE DANNY IN THAT PIC AND I MISSED IT :angry:
> *


i thought i saw you pulling in, but it was pretty far away.


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2008, 10:33 PM~11855358
> *THERE WAS ONLY ROOM FOR ONE DANNY IN THAT PIC AND I MISSED IT :angry:
> *


gay ass danny!!!!!!! :angry: 



team cali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11855382
> *gay ass danny!!!!!!! :angry:
> team cali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


who the fuck are you.......... do you have permission to be on here :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy

:uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11854677
> *THESE WHERE SUM OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM CALI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Carnales Unidos C.C. Car Show Oct 26th

















Streetlow Antioch Nov 2nd









Traffic C.C. Car Show Nov 9th
















We still got plenty of shows coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11854677
> *THESE WHERE SUM OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM CALI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool pic!! makes me wish i hadn't left so early...but after walkin the show three times over, i got pretty damn bored.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

AIGHT ,LETS SEE HOW TEAM CALI DID AT THE SUPER SHOW,POST THEM PICS UPIN HERE,JUST LIKE MR.559 SAID IT AT THE SHOW,NO NORTE,CENTRAL,O SUR, IT'S JUST A CALI THANG AQUI!!!
ALOT OF GOOD BIKES AT THE SHOW,HERES WHAT THE SANTANA LINEUP LOOKED LIKE....








:biggrin:
GANGSTA BOOGIE TOOK 1st SEMI TRIKE
















THE PEA PICKER TOOK 1st OG 20"








HERES THE REST OF SANTANA'S B.C..
























































POST THEM PICS UP TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NICE BIKES SANTA ANA  TTT FOR CALI


----------



## Lil Spanks

anymore bikes from cali??


----------



## MR.559

Can't post pics on my phone but we brang homie

1st 16" street

2nd 20" street

3rd 16" semi


----------



## djrascal

Looking for a bike for my son, any info on where to buy one or order one would be great. Thanks. and another question, do they make alot of 16'' bike parts? i see alot of 20" frame parts but not 16"


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 16 2008, 10:50 AM~11881352
> *Looking for a bike for my son, any info on where to buy one or order one would be great. Thanks. and another question, do they make alot of 16'' bike parts? i see alot of 20" frame parts but not 16"
> *


Theres a few places locally that you can get one. Are you looking for something for show or for your boy to ride around? They really dont make alot of 16" parts but usually most 20" parts work on the smaller frames.


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2008, 01:43 PM~11883083
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11889193
> *Theres a few places locally that you can get one. Are you looking for something for show or for your boy to ride around? They really dont make alot of 16" parts but usually most 20" parts work on the smaller frames.
> *


I'm looking for a show bike, i mean, at least something to start him off on. Then we can put his thoughts and choices into the bike. Where locally are there places? i for sure want to get him one this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 17 2008, 07:09 AM~11890695
> *I'm looking for a show bike, i mean, at least something to start him off on. Then we can put his thoughts and choices into the bike. Where locally are there places? i for sure want to get him one this weekend.
> *


Theres a place in Denios that sells alot of stuff. You can get just about anything there. In Sacramento theres a place called Bike Builders and its not the best bike shop but you can get some things there. If your looking for custom parts your going to have to deal with people on here. Nothing like that is really available anywhere else. If your looking for a frame to start with then I can help you with that. I also have a trike project but I dont know if that what your looking for?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 17 2008, 02:41 AM~11890138
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Taco and I and my sons bike ,Bird


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11893260
> *Theres a place in Denios that sells alot of stuff. You can get just about anything there. In Sacramento theres a place called Bike Builders and its not the best bike shop but you can get some things there. If your looking for custom parts your going to have to deal with people on here. Nothing like that is really available anywhere else. If your looking for a frame to start with then I can help you with that. I also have a trike project but I dont know if that what your looking for?
> *


Hey bro it was good meeting you today and bullshitting, and my bad i made you run around with me, but good looking out onthe frame and i'll be hitting you up soon !


----------



## 66wita6

LET ME SEE IF I GET THIS RITE,THINK THIS 2 ARE FROM TOP DOGGS,FRESNO.....
















AND FROM OGDinoe1(?).........


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 17 2008, 08:13 PM~11899107
> *Hey bro it was good meeting you today and bullshitting, and my bad i made you run around with me, but good looking out onthe frame and i'll be hitting you up soon !
> *


----------



## CaliKing314

Getting back to the scene and building up a girls bike for my 9 year old step daughter. Anybody from the 209 area??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 18 2008, 09:36 AM~11902896
> *Getting back to the scene and building up a girls bike for my 9 year old step daughter. Anybody from the 209 area??
> *


djrascalis from Lodi and Im not to far from 209. Where you from?


----------



## CaliKing314

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 01:18 PM~11903913
> *djrascalis from Lodi and Im not to far from 209. Where you from?
> *


I live in Manstinka!! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11903961
> *I live in Manstinka!! lol
> *


Good ole Manteca huh? :biggrin: Gotta any pics of your project?


----------



## CaliKing314

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 01:47 PM~11904024
> *Good ole Manteca huh?  :biggrin: Gotta any pics of your project?
> *


I got some, but I havent downloaded them onto my pc yet. Will do it Monday though....keep everybody updated....a buddy of mine says he has 2 more for me, so I'm gonna have my hands full! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11904069
> *I got some, but I havent downloaded them onto my pc yet. Will do it Monday though....keep everybody updated....a buddy of mine says he has 2 more for me, so I'm gonna have my hands full! lol
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SO WHOS GOING TO THIS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11904094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHOS GOING TO THIS?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 18 2008, 09:36 AM~11902896
> *Getting back to the scene and building up a girls bike for my 9 year old step daughter. Anybody from the 209 area??
> *


Welcome back to the wonderful world of Bike building, i'm close by in Lodi, but i work in Lathrop. Post pics of the bike when you get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 18 2008, 02:50 PM~11904298
> *Welcome back to the wonderful world of Bike building, i'm close by in Lodi, but i work in Lathrop. Post pics of the bike when you get a chance.  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GO TODAY ??


----------



## Billy

:420: :loco:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 18 2008, 03:17 PM~11904398
> *DID YOU GO TODAY ??
> *


Naw, i met up with the guy that gonna do the paint for my bike .All i got to say is the color is nicer than i thought... :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

THATS KOOL. WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH ??


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 19 2008, 11:04 AM~11909637
> *THATS KOOL. WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH  ??
> *


 :biggrin: Mint Green with Green pinstriping and Silver leafing .....


----------



## bullet one

TOPDOGS bike club Vegas 08'


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CaliKing314

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 18 2008, 02:50 PM~11904298
> *Welcome back to the wonderful world of Bike building, i'm close by in Lodi, but i work in Lathrop. Post pics of the bike when you get a chance.  :biggrin:
> *


allright...i got pics....now how do i post them up here?? LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 20 2008, 09:25 AM~11917285
> *allright...i got pics....now how do i post them up here?? LOL
> *


JUST LOAD THEM UP ON PHOTOBUCKET AND THE LAST LINK SHOULD WORK THE ONES WITH THIS


----------



## CaliKing314

Ok...here it is....before I took it all apart....I only paid $30 for the whole bike!!
































And here is just the frame and shit.....
























Since this is her bike, I had to put her to work. That way she can appreciate it all the work that goes into and hopefully learn a few things on the way....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What are the plans for the bike?


----------



## CaliKing314

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 11:20 AM~11918360
> *  What are the plans for the bike?
> *


I'm not exactly sure. Want to do something semi custom. Probably weld in some plates in the front. Maybe little half circles in the back. Seat post, behind the crank. She wants it like a bright ass pink or maybe magenta color. I dont have the hookups I once did when my dad had his shop back in the day when I was hustling out bikes. No access to welder or sandblaster. Sanding by hands sucks!! LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 20 2008, 11:28 AM~11918426
> *I'm not exactly sure. Want to do something semi custom. Probably weld in some plates in the front. Maybe little half circles in the back. Seat post, behind the crank. She wants it like a bright ass pink or maybe magenta color. I dont have the hookups I once did when my dad had his shop back in the day when I was hustling out bikes. No access to welder or sandblaster. Sanding by hands sucks!! LOL
> *


lol damn, I have had my share of accidents and injuries when building bikes. :biggrin: So your going to make it a trike or two wheeler?


----------



## CaliKing314

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 11:34 AM~11918484
> *lol damn, I have had my share of accidents and injuries when building bikes.  :biggrin:  So your going to make it a trike or two wheeler?
> *


I'll probably make this one into a 2 wheeler. My boy said he is gonna hook me up with another boys frame thats allready set to go. Has plates welded and bondoed allready, just needs to be painted. If I get that then I'll go with the trike on the boys bike. I need some trike parts though, like new axles, bearings, and wheels. My buddy said he's got one of those BRATS lowrider bikes too. Probably do that one up like a retro rod type. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## djrascal

Paint and striping should be done in 2 weeks, after that i'm gonna need tons of help finding parts and putting it all together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11925685
> *Paint and striping should be done in 2 weeks, after that i'm gonna need tons of help finding parts and putting it all together.
> *


I still got that seatpost for you. I will probably drop it off sometime during the week.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 09:41 PM~11925699
> *I still got that seatpost for you. I will probably drop it off sometime during the week.
> *


ok, yea just swing by the pad bro


----------



## djrascal

Ok, bike is in paint now, buti need tons of parts, pretty much i need everything. Who got what for sale so i can start getting this bike together? i'm shotting for the Streetlow Antioch show.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 20 2008, 11:28 AM~11918426
> *I'm not exactly sure. Want to do something semi custom. Probably weld in some plates in the front. Maybe little half circles in the back. Seat post, behind the crank. She wants it like a bright ass pink or maybe magenta color. I dont have the hookups I once did when my dad had his shop back in the day when I was hustling out bikes. No access to welder or sandblaster. Sanding by hands sucks!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 23 2008, 09:06 AM~11950633
> *Ok, bike is in paint now, buti need tons of parts, pretty much i need everything. Who got what for sale so i can start getting this bike together? i'm shotting for the Streetlow Antioch show.
> *


Do you have a seat yet? I got a few things here and there but they would need plating.


----------



## sureñosbluez

:biggrin: QUE ONDA CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

QVOLE HOMIE  COMO ESTA ALLA EN MEXICALI


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 11:10 AM~11951929
> *Do you have a seat yet? I got a few things here and there but they would need plating.
> *


nope, i got nada homie, just the frame and fenders.....oh and some paint chips from when i droped the frame..... :biggrin: .....long story.....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11951952
> *QVOLE HOMIE   COMO ESTA ALLA EN MEXICALI
> *


NICE CARNAL NO HACE CALOR :biggrin:   COMO ESTA SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THE LADIES ARE GOOD AND THE WEATHER IS GOOD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 23 2008, 11:15 AM~11951989
> *nope, i got nada homie, just the frame and fenders.....oh and some paint chips from when i droped the frame..... :biggrin: .....long story.....
> *


 :0 Let me take a look and see what else I got and I will call you tomorrow.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 11:48 AM~11952238
> *:0  Let me take a look and see what else I got and I will call you tomorrow.
> *


ok, sounds good. Thanks bro.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

does anyone got a ok set of 2O" fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 23 2008, 01:37 PM~11953536
> *does anyone got a ok set of 2O" fenders?
> *


Im looking for one front fender myself. If anyone has one I need it to be the regular style. No ducktail and it has to be the kind that uses two fender braces.


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 23 2008, 08:42 PM~11957897
> *WHAT UP TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *



What's up homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just got my internet back.  Never take this shit for granted. :no:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TTT.


----------



## 66wita6

THIS WOULD LOOK TIGHT AS A TAT,QUE NO?








:nicoderm: PURO CALIFAS AQUI :yes:


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone long time no talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 29 2008, 07:50 PM~12010602
> *whats up everyone long time no talk
> *


How you been homie? Whats new with the bike?


----------



## CE 707

trashed it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 29 2008, 08:11 PM~12010814
> *trashed it
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 29 2008, 08:11 PM~12010814
> *trashed it
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 29 2008, 05:38 PM~12009403
> *THIS WOULD LOOK TIGHT AS A TAT,QUE NO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: PURO CALIFAS AQUI :yes:
> *


SIMON DOGG THAT SHIT IS FIRME ILL PROBALY GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up Team Cali. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## djrascal

I'm selling this frame, anyone interested hit me up, i got another frame getting shot with paint and another one i'm trying to buy, hit me up with offers.


----------



## my daughter bike

from san jose cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: TEAM CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 4 2008, 06:39 PM~12061784
> *:thumbsup: TEAM CALI
> *


You going to the Traffic show this weekend?


----------



## my daughter bike

take pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 5 2008, 06:52 AM~12067829
> *take pic
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

~FOR SALE~20" TWO TONE,SHOW CHROME,GOLD PLATED NO RUST $120 SHIPPED NEED TO B GONE ASAP.


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12117834
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2008, 02:36 AM~12133177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12117834
> *pm sent
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 11 2008, 06:04 PM~12128603
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :nicoderm:
> *


Back on Top.


----------



## PICAZZO

I HAVE DECIDED TO RAFFLE MY BIKE AT THE TOY DRIVE.... 5 BUCKS A TICKET


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 03:08 PM~12147984
> *I HAVE DECIDED TO RAFFLE MY BIKE AT THE TOY DRIVE.... 5 BUCKS A TICKET
> *


The huffy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 02:08 PM~12147984
> *I HAVE DECIDED TO RAFFLE MY BIKE AT THE TOY DRIVE.... 5 BUCKS A TICKET
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 03:27 PM~12148150
> *The huffy?
> *


Say whatever you want, I think its cleaner then many of the bikes Ive seen on here and definetly cleaner then the bikes that are on CL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

who cares? their "just" bikes :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 14 2008, 02:44 PM~12158268
> *Say whatever you want, I think its cleaner then many of the bikes Ive seen on here and definetly cleaner then the bikes that are on CL
> *


whoa whoa whoa!!!!! Im just making sure buddy. Doesnt that bike have "Blvd Kings" on the side?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 03:57 PM~12158826
> *whoa whoa whoa!!!!! Im just making sure buddy. Doesnt that bike have "Blvd Kings" on the side?
> *


:yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 14 2008, 03:24 PM~12158572
> *who cares? their "just" bikes :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

*i'll be going to sac town next week for the weekend so whoever want to come stop bye and say whats up.. *:cheesy: *we can have like a group pic or something*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:16 PM~12162538
> *i'll be going to sac town next week for the weekend so whoever want to come stop bye and say whats up.. :cheesy: we can have like a group pic or something
> *


meh.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 14 2008, 11:22 PM~12162574
> *meh.
> *


x818


----------



## Lil Spanks

up both of urs... :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:16 PM~12162538
> *i'll be going to sac town next week for the weekend so whoever want to come stop bye and say whats up.. :cheesy: we can have like a group pic or something
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

next week hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 16 2008, 07:52 PM~12175506
> *next week hno:
> *


your probly gonna pass through my city on the way.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 14 2008, 07:47 PM~12160776
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## djrascal

Any Pinstripers in Nor-Cal?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 17 2008, 11:20 AM~12180209
> *Any Pinstripers in Nor-Cal?
> *


Sup homie. You got Wim in Hayward, Pee Wee up north somewhere in Yuba City and I think Angelo is still in the area. I think theres a topic on him in post your rides?


----------



## djrascal

aight cool, i need some numbers if you got them bro. But i'll look for Angelos number right now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 17 2008, 11:46 AM~12180473
> *aight cool, i need some numbers if you got them bro. But i'll look for Angelos number right now.
> *


I gotta get going in a little bit but I will get them for you tonight. You also got the Delgado bros in San Jose.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2008, 11:54 AM~12180563
> *I gotta get going in a little bit but I will get them for you tonight. You also got the Delgado bros in San Jose.
> *


Yea i got a message into Delgados right now. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 17 2008, 07:21 PM~12184953
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 26 2008, 12:28 PM~12264430
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP HOMITO


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 11:04 AM~12264768
> *WHATS UP HOMITO
> *


gettin the paint off my frame again :uh: what you up to ?


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 26 2008, 04:35 PM~12266753
> *gettin the paint off my frame again  :uh: what you up to ?
> *


IVE BEEN ON THE RUN FOR A WHILE :0 BUT EVERYTHING IS GOOD NOW :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 11:16 PM~12272019
> *IVE BEEN ON THE RUN FOR A WHILE  :0 BUT EVERYTHING IS GOOD NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 27 2008, 01:17 AM~12272028
> *:0
> *


SHIMOAN :biggrin: WHATS NEW?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 11:20 PM~12272055
> *SHIMOAN  :biggrin: WHATS NEW?
> *


gettin my frame ready for paint


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 27 2008, 01:22 AM~12272070
> *gettin my frame ready for paint
> *


THATS TIGHT HOMIE AND ARE YOU GOING TO STICK TO IT :angry: :biggrin: WELL IM STILL WORKING ON MY HOMIES SHIT ALOT OF STUFF HAS POP UP PERO ILL GO BACK TO WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 11:26 PM~12272102
> *THATS TIGHT HOMIE AND ARE YOU GOING TO STICK TO IT  :angry:  :biggrin: WELL IM STILL WORKING ON MY HOMIES SHIT ALOT OF STUFF HAS POP UP PERO ILL GO BACK TO WORKING ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


yea the paint job came out fucked up cause the silver base coat was old  ...... :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 27 2008, 01:27 AM~12272122
> *yea the paint job came out fucked up cause the silver base coat was old   ...... :cheesy:
> *


I TOLD YOU NOT TO BE DEPENDING ON TWEAKERS BUT OH WELL YOU LEARNED :angry: LOL FUKC IT HOMIE JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOURE DOING


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 11:44 PM~12272257
> *I TOLD YOU NOT TO BE DEPENDING ON TWEAKERS BUT OH WELL YOU LEARNED  :angry: LOL FUKC IT HOMIE JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOURE DOING
> *


lol he wasnt a tweaker  lol......


----------



## 66wita6

HAPPY THANKS GIVIN TEAM CALI :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## socios b.c. prez

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 12:09 AM~12261290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

nice seein a lot of you guys in Vegas... Can't beleive it came and went so fast!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone live out by Gardena? I need a favor. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 AM~12287296
> *nice seein a lot of you guys in Vegas... Can't beleive it came and went so fast!
> *



good finally meeting you Anthony


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 30 2008, 09:16 PM~12298392
> *
> *


X2


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB OUT OF MORENO VALLEY, CA


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Dec 3 2008, 10:51 PM~12330843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Dec 3 2008, 11:51 PM~12330843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB OUT OF MORENO VALLEY, CA
> *


YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE ASS BIKES


----------



## 66wita6

TTT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 4 2008, 10:18 PM~12341148
> *TTT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for north cali


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 4 2008, 10:18 PM~12341148
> *TTT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 6 2008, 09:50 AM~12352939
> *ttt for north cali
> *


TTT for Southern Cali


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Dec 6 2008, 09:50 AM~12352939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for north cali
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 6 2008, 12:29 PM~12353684
> *TTT for Southern Cali
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 6 2008, 05:00 PM~12354705
> *
> *


X all Cali.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 04:08 PM~12354756
> *X all Cali.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP CALIFORNIA


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CaliKing314_@Oct 18 2008, 09:36 AM~11902896
> *Getting back to the scene and building up a girls bike for my 9 year old step daughter. Anybody from the 209 area??
> *


  me


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

whats up team cali?  

damn i never come in here :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 7 2008, 09:25 AM~12359129
> *whats up team cali?
> 
> damn i never come in here :uh:
> *


 :wave: Whats going on with the bikes? Anything new?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 06:08 PM~12354756
> *X all Cali.
> *


 :no: NOPE JUST SUR CALI














LOL JK :biggrin: 




TTT FOR CALI!!!


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Dec 8 2008, 09:57 PM~12375585
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 07:56 PM~12373189
> *:no: NOPE JUST SUR CALI
> LOL JK  :biggrin:
> TTT FOR CALI!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2008, 11:15 AM~12379061
> *
> *


Got it. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 11:17 AM~12379071
> *Got it.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave: Team Cali


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHAT UP.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 9 2008, 08:56 AM~12377816
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x13 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY

why dont someone post some pics of the cali sites anything u got I just really like cali been to L.A. for a month 2 years ago and it was great


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:32 AM~12389512
> *why dont someone post some pics of the cali sites anything u got I just really like cali been to L.A. for a month 2 years ago and it was great
> *


what sites?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

like crenshaw blvd palm trees somethin lolos on the street anything its winter here so no lolos out and about like over there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12384833
> *x13  :0
> *


23 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 10 2008, 05:38 PM~12392898
> *like crenshaw blvd palm trees somethin lolos on the street anything its winter here so no lolos out and about like over there
> *


Theres no bikes on crenshaw and palm trees are everywhere right? :dunno:


----------



## charger24

whats up gangsters no fartenos in here?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12393986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charger24

never just not me all about green if u know what i mean! i used to kick it wit some 18st when i was in job corps. some real gangstas some of my best homies from la


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 10 2008, 07:36 PM~12394096
> *never  just not me  all about green if u know what i mean! i used to kick it wit some 18st when i was in job corps. some real gangstas  some of my best homies from la
> *


----------



## CE 707

whats up everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12393986
> *whats up gangsters no fartenos in here?
> *


Fuck all that shit homie. Were doing this for the bikes and thats it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 10 2008, 07:36 PM~12394096
> *never  just not me  all about green if u know what i mean! i used to kick it wit some 18st when i was in job corps. some real gangstas  some of my best homies from la
> *


union staion area?? :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2008, 07:58 PM~12395135
> *Fuck all that shit homie. Were doing this for the bikes and thats it.
> *


duece. gtfo with that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

this is what its all about.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12395601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what its all about.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 08:37 PM~12395626
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


thats why you got sic'n'twisted 5O now.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2008, 09:41 PM~12395682
> *thats why you got sic'n'twisted 5O now.
> *


actually im working on ''SICCER THAN SIC''


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 08:42 PM~12395696
> *actually im working on ''SICCER THAN SIC''
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12395696
> *actually im working on ''SICCER THAN SIC''
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2008, 07:39 PM~12372975
> *:wave:  Whats going on with the bikes? Anything new?
> *


naw  

i was secretly working on a trike to go for trike of the year but i gave up and just put the money into the cadi and the raiderbike is just sitting in the living room collecting dust

the uce toydrive was the first time its been moved since vegas '07


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2008, 10:58 PM~12396473
> *naw
> 
> i was secretly working on a trike to go for trike of the year but i gave up and just put the money into the cadi and the raiderbike is just sitting in the living room collecting dust
> 
> the uce toydrive was the first time its been moved since vegas '07
> *


what happened to the project?


----------



## MR.559




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2008, 09:32 PM~12395562
> *duece. gtfo with that.
> *


AND THAT GOES TO EVERYONE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2008, 12:14 AM~12396646
> *AND THAT GOES TO EVERYONE
> *


WHATS UP FOO HOWS IT GOING UP THERE


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:18 PM~12396687
> *WHATS UP FOO HOWS IT GOING UP THERE
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE :biggrin: YA SE CALMO POR UN RATO BUT WHEN U LEAST EXPECT IT ITS THE SAME SHIT ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: ... HOWS EVERYTHING ON UR SIDE?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2008, 12:21 AM~12396711
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:  YA SE CALMO POR UN RATO BUT WHEN U LEAST EXPECT IT ITS THE SAME SHIT ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: ... HOWS EVERYTHING ON UR SIDE?
> *


SAME SHIT HERE HOMIE IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING IS CALMED DOWN BUT THEN IT CREEPS UP FROM BEHIND ALL THESE FOOS ARE COMING OUT WHERE I LIVE AGAIN AND THEY TRIED TO TALK SHIT TO ME ON THE WAY TO WORK I WAS LIKE :cheesy: LOL JK NAH ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:23 PM~12396742
> *SAME SHIT HERE HOMIE IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING IS CALMED DOWN BUT THEN IT CREEPS UP FROM BEHIND ALL THESE FOOS ARE COMING OUT WHERE I LIVE AGAIN AND THEY TRIED TO TALK SHIT TO ME ON THE WAY TO WORK I WAS LIKE  :cheesy: LOL JK NAH ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... SO WHATS UP WITH UR SEAT?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2008, 12:26 AM~12396793
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... SO WHATS UP WITH UR SEAT?
> *


HAHAHAHAH :biggrin: NOTHING YET HOMIE PERO BETTER COME THIS MONTH YOU KNOW O SI NO ON CHRISTMAS :cheesy: 


EY WUEY SOME FOO ROBBED US WHERE I WORK TODAY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:29 PM~12396816
> *HAHAHAHAH  :biggrin: NOTHING YET HOMIE PERO BETTER COME THIS MONTH YOU KNOW O SI NO ON CHRISTMAS  :cheesy:
> EY WUEY SOME FOO ROBBED US WHERE I WORK TODAY LOL  :biggrin:
> *


ILL HIT U UP SOON SO THAT WE COULD GIVE HIM A CALL... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA U SHOULD OF HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER ON HIS WAY OUT WITH A CRUSETA AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2008, 10:14 PM~12396646
> *AND THAT GOES TO EVERYONE
> *


but i dont want to leave  hehe jp its all about us sharing the same life style :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 10 2008, 04:39 PM~12392908
> *23 :uh:
> *


23-19


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:33 PM~12396858
> *but i dont want to leave   hehe jp its all about us sharing the same life style :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NO TE CREAS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Dec 11 2008, 12:32 AM~12396844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ILL HIT U UP SOON SO THAT WE COULD GIVE HIM A CALL... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA U SHOULD OF HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER ON HIS WAY OUT WITH A CRUSETA AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT FOO WELL ACTUALLY CALL ME TOMORROW HOMIE CUZ EVERYONE IS SLEEPING :biggrin: HAHAHA I WAS LIKE SIR HOW CAN I HELP YOU AND THAT FOO RAN OUT WITH SOME SHIT I WAS LIKE EY!! WTF!! LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Dec 11 2008, 12:35 AM~12396879
> *23-19
> *


619 :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:38 PM~12396908
> *ALRIGHT FOO WELL ACTUALLY CALL ME TOMORROW HOMIE CUZ EVERYONE IS SLEEPING  :biggrin: HAHAHA I WAS LIKE SIR HOW CAN I HELP YOU AND THAT FOO RAN OUT WITH SOME SHIT I WAS LIKE EY!! WTF!! LOL
> 
> *


SIMON ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW TO CALL HOMIE UP AND SEE WHATS GOING ON


----------



## Stilo-G

805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


408 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Dec 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12396951-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIMON ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW TO CALL HOMIE UP AND SEE WHATS GOING ON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT HOMIE SIMON AND TAMBIEN QUIERO MADAR PARA QUE ME AGEN UN CONT KIT COVER :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo-G_@Dec 11 2008, 12:44 AM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW ITS ALL BOUT THAT 831 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:49 PM~12397021
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE SIMON AND TAMBIEN QUIERO MADAR PARA QUE ME AGEN UN CONT KIT COVER  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2008, 12:53 AM~12397062
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on Top. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 10:44 PM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559, 707, 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 01:25 AM~12397364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT FOR CALI


----------



## schwinn1964

619 style... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 10 2008, 10:44 PM~12396963
> *805, 619, 559,  707 , 818, 916, 831, 714  :thumbsup:
> *


yee!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just saw this. Roll call for San Bernadino. :biggrin: 

mar 1 phoenix
jun 7 san bernardino
jul 12 denver
oct 11 vegas

all dates are tentative


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI......CALI CARTEL..........CANN'T STOP ,WON'T STOP......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFHbVnJQdwg
:biggrin: 
(HOPE IT WORKS)


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2008, 07:40 PM~12423405
> *I just saw this. Roll call for San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> 
> mar 1 phoenix
> jun 7 san bernardino
> jul 12 denver
> oct 11 vegas
> 
> all dates are tentative
> *


is that the dates for the whole year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 02:11 AM~12443094
> *is that the dates for the whole year?
> *


I think there going to add more. Im pretty sure the LG show in Fresno is going to be a sanctioned show like last year.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Clown Confusion

WERE CAN I GET ONE OF THESE.


----------



## BASH3R

*THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN CALI!!*


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 07:17 PM~12445311
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN CALI!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the best dvds i have in my collection


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 12:17 PM~12445311
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN CALI!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 11:17 AM~12445311
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN CALI!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Stilo-G

TTT FOR CALI


----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

thinking of selling it


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 04:34 AM~12496583
> *thinking of selling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come? :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 09:34 PM~12496583
> *thinking of selling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I need a favor from someone? anyone near Gardena?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2008, 04:16 PM~12500071
> *I need a favor from someone? anyone near Gardena?
> *


 :0  why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 22 2008, 03:20 PM~12500102
> *:0    why?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 04:34 AM~12496583
> *thinking of selling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pmd


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2008, 09:13 AM~12497345
> *How come?  :dunno:
> *


not sure I dont even use it anymore


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 10:54 PM~12504669
> *not sure I dont even use it anymore
> *


did you get my pm? call me.


----------



## CE 707

I broke my old phone and lost all my numbers in it


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2008, 04:09 AM~12505988
> *I broke my old phone and lost all my numbers in it
> *


its 911


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2008, 12:42 PM~12508177
> *its 911
> *


ext. 408 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 09:54 PM~12504669
> *not sure I dont even use it anymore
> *


part it out.  1st on rims.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2008, 04:09 AM~12505988
> *I broke my old phone and lost all my numbers in it
> *


a phone dont last you more then a month bro! lol whats good! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 24 2008, 01:12 AM~12514642
> *a phone dont last you more then a month bro! lol whats good! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I know Im alright just finishing up moving how bout you bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2006, 12:06 AM~6627652
> *WE GOTA UNITE AND COME OUT STRONG.AND REPRESENT CALI.
> *


heard that here is TRAFFIC Bike Club coming back to the 2009 









here is the seat of the GENERATION NeXT 16"










visit our forum for more updates

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

anyone got O9 show dates?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2008, 10:14 PM~12534369
> *anyone got O9 show dates?
> *


TRAFFIC SHOW NOV 2009 downtown upland :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 26 2008, 10:16 PM~12534385
> *TRAFFIC SHOW NOV 2009 downtown upland  :biggrin:
> *


  Hopefully my bike is ready for that show so you guys can check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2008, 10:19 PM~12534397
> *  Hopefully my bike is ready for that show so you guys can check it out.  :biggrin:
> *


OH,,, take your time u cant rush QUALITY but you have 10months homie "do wut it do"


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 26 2008, 09:35 PM~12534013
> *heard that here is TRAFFIC Bike Club coming back to the 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the seat of the GENERATION NeXT 16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visit our forum for more updates
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030
> *


that bike is bad ass


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2008, 11:54 PM~12549236
> *that bike is bad ass
> *


Thanks Homie I wanted to build it with all OG parts with a twist on it, like if i were to work for schwinn back in the days,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:07 PM~12396577
> *what happened to the project?
> *


i started cutting up the frame and did the body work on the front half and then i decided to do something else so i cut up another frame and just left it at that :uh: 

i had a lot of crazy, never before seen ideas that i was working on but just decied to throw in the towel

i may be rebuilding it again for my nephew in a few years


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 29 2008, 10:03 AM~12550728
> *Thanks Homie I wanted to build it with all OG parts with a twist on it, like if i were to work for schwinn back in the days,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


I think you hit that one to a T


----------



## djrascal

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

LL Cool J - Going Back To Cali


----------



## BASH3R

Biggie - Going Back To Cali


----------



## BASH3R

daz dillinger - in california


----------



## BASH3R

rep'ing cali


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 26 2008, 11:16 PM~12534385
> *TRAFFIC SHOW NOV 2009 downtown upland  :biggrin:
> *


shoot ill take the car and bike this time


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 10:19 PM~12566066
> *shoot ill take the car and bike this time
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447747
TRAFFIC C.C. is hosting a PICNIC in April check it out

BRING AN APPITITE


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 29 2008, 11:03 AM~12550728
> *Thanks Homie I wanted to build it with all OG parts with a twist on it, like if i were to work for schwinn back in the days,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


hell yea og lowriders bikes kick ass.


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 30 2008, 10:19 PM~12566066
> *shoot ill take the car and bike this time
> *


right sure you will :uh: just like this year


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2008, 02:38 PM~12561849
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pre reg forms are now available on the lowrider web site. I recommend filling one out cause Im sure the San Bernardino show is probably going to sell out since its the only show in Cali.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:18 PM~12584760
> *Pre reg forms are now available on the lowrider web site. I recommend filling one out cause Im sure the San Bernardino show is probably going to sell out since its the only show in Cali.
> *


And you are??? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 2 2009, 01:00 PM~12585049
> *And you are??? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 05:44 PM~12586793
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2009, 06:00 AM~12585049
> *And you are??? :dunno:
> *


mike jones!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2008, 03:38 PM~12561849
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2008, 02:38 PM~12561849
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats song sucks dick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:nono: 


SOMEONE POST UP WESTCOAST POP LOCK :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UUP TEAM CALI! :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2009, 12:12 PM~12611306
> *WHATS UUP TEAM CALI! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 12:53 PM~12633379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAN I LOVE CALI 

SNOW one DAY 
RAIN the next
AND SUMMER FOLLOWING WEEKS/MONTHS


TRAFFIC FAM


----------



## MR.559




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:11 AM~12619919
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS NEW HOMIE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 9 2009, 11:56 AM~12653071
> *WHATS NEW HOMIE..
> *


Lots of shit going on homie. 2009 is going to be a good year. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 01:24 PM~12653749
> *Lots of shit going on homie. 2009 is going to be a good year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: CANT WAIT TIL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN!


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2009, 02:24 PM~12653749
> *Lots of shit going on homie. 2009 is going to be a good year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Like who?


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP CALIFORNIA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 12 2009, 09:19 PM~12686169
> *:0  Like who?
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 02:22 AM~12689355
> *Its a secret.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 03:22 AM~12689355
> *Its a secret.
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2009, 02:22 AM~12689355
> *Its a secret.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azteca de oro

Who from team cali going to san benardino in june


----------



## bigshod




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 14 2009, 08:49 PM~12707560
> *Who from team cali going to san benardino in june
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

check it out
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/992707975.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:13 AM~12710775
> *
> *


u lier :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:02 PM~12713472
> *u lier :angry:
> *


Is it almost done?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 01:09 PM~12713526
> *Is it almost done?
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12713537
> *:0
> *


that sounds like a no.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 01:14 PM~12713572
> *that sounds like a no.
> *


wait :scrutinize: who's????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2009, 12:28 PM~12713693
> *wait :scrutinize: who's????
> *


I will pm you in a bit after I take some pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:59 PM~12714975
> *I will pm you in a bit after I take some pics.
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if anyone in cali need parts just holla at your boy :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 15 2009, 07:58 AM~12711948
> *check it out
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/992707975.html
> *


interesting.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 4 2008, 07:13 AM~12055363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from san jose cali
> *


Up grating for san benardino califas. That's how we doit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 18 2009, 12:34 PM~12740519
> *Up grating for san benardino califas.  That's how we doit
> *


ELITE Nor Cal has alot of new upgrades for the San Berdo show, both cars and bikes  

o yea, and i will be taking my bike out there for its first major show in over a year


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 18 2009, 03:24 PM~12741594
> *ELITE Nor Cal has alot of new upgrades for the San Berdo show, both cars and bikes
> 
> o yea, and i will be taking my bike out there for its first major show in about a year
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 18 2009, 03:24 PM~12741594
> *ELITE Nor Cal has alot of new upgrades for the San Berdo show, both cars and bikes
> 
> o yea, and i will be taking my bike out there for its first major show in over a year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bert55

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 24 2006, 12:40 AM~6627733
> *This is badass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bike!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IT WAS..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 21 2009, 11:12 AM~12771447
> *IT WAS..
> *


whatsup bro? :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UP HOMIE..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 21 2009, 11:37 AM~12771703
> *WHATS UP HOMIE..
> *


not much, the bikes in hibernation.


----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 21 2009, 06:24 PM~12775237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAN JO


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2009, 08:44 PM~12776929
> *SAN JO
> *


this is for the people that think LA was the only place doing it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 21 2009, 09:22 PM~12777534
> *this is for the people that think LA was the only place doing it
> *


SAN JO IS WHERE IT ALL STARTED


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2009, 11:27 PM~12745794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this would make a nice trike!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 21 2009, 11:01 PM~12778898
> *this would make a nice trike!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah it would how are you and your fam bro


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 21 2009, 12:40 PM~12771730
> *not much, the bikes in hibernation.
> *


PSH SAME HERE..ITS ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN..


----------



## azteca de oro

Today am sending my entry form for san benardino in june another show bike out of san Jose cali


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 AM~12781942
> *Today am sending my entry form for san benardino in june another show bike out of san Jose cali
> *


I sent mine too.. Ill see u overthere homie


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 AM~12781942
> *Today am sending my entry form for san benardino in june another show bike out of san Jose cali
> *


I sent mine too.. Ill see u overthere homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 22 2009, 10:22 AM~12781880
> *PSH SAME HERE..ITS ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN..
> *


what you building now? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 22 2009, 11:37 AM~12782019
> *I sent mine too.. Ill see u overthere homie
> *





Lies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:38 AM~12782027
> *what you building now? :biggrin:
> *


SECRETS..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 22 2009, 10:43 AM~12782077
> *SECRETS..
> *


girls trike project?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12782186
> *girls trike project?
> *


 :no:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM~12782049
> *Lies!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahahaha ull see homie ill be the first one in line trying to get in ahahahahaha


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM~12782049
> *Lies!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahahaha ull see homie ill be the first one in line trying to get in ahahahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 22 2009, 11:00 AM~12782225
> *:no:
> *


if you need parts or some engraving lmk.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 21 2009, 11:39 PM~12779261
> *yeah it would how are you and your fam bro
> *



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: family is good.how are you and yours?


----------



## bullet one




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 22 2009, 06:30 PM~12785857
> *DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: family is good.how are you and yours?
> *


we are good I might go tomorrow to LA for the pamona roadster show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 22 2009, 11:43 PM~12789628
> *we are good I might go tomorrow to LA for the pamona roadster show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 22 2009, 02:58 PM~12783761
> *Ahahahahahahahahahahaha ull see homie ill be the first one in line trying to get in ahahahahaha
> *


ahahahahaah me and my carnal will be behind you :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

Let's all line up let's rep cali


----------



## azteca de oro

Let's all line up let's rep cali


----------



## azteca de oro

Let's all line up let's rep cali


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 24 2009, 12:15 AM~12799349
> *Let's all line up let's rep cali
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 23 2009, 11:40 PM~12799099
> *ahahahahaah me and my carnal will be behind you :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: FUCK YEAH... SET THE BIKES UP RIGHT NEXT TO EACH OTHER... SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IN CENTRAL CALI


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 24 2009, 12:14 AM~12799330
> *Let's all line up let's rep cali
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2009, 01:13 AM~12799693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


save me a spot :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 24 2009, 09:45 AM~12801120
> *save me a spot :biggrin:
> *


YA SAVES


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2009, 12:03 PM~12802017
> *YA SAVES
> *


cool


----------



## bigshod




----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jan 24 2009, 01:03 PM~12802017-->
> 
> 
> 
> YA SAVES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 10:48 PM~12813900
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bullet one_@Jan 25 2009, 11:33 PM~12814417
> *
> *


my nikkas


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:41 PM~12814508
> *my nikkas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:41 PM~12814508
> *my nikkas
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2009, 11:50 PM~12815316
> *
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 PM~12815316
> *
> *


duece.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 26 2009, 12:50 AM~12815316-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SIC'N'[email protected] 26 2009, 01:02 AM~12815424
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 26 2009, 01:02 AM~12815430
> *duece.
> *


my nikkas part dos


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:41 PM~12814508
> *my nikkas
> *



What's up homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 26 2009, 01:55 PM~12818893
> *What's up homie
> *


just working. trying to keep my job. but being online all day aint helpin :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 01:02 PM~12818954
> *just working.  trying to keep my job.  but being online all day aint helpin :biggrin:
> *



Lol tell me about It! stay on l.i.l ahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 12:47 PM~12818812
> *my nikkas part dos
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 11:47 AM~12818812
> *my nikkas part dos
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## calistyle

ELITE B.C. So. Cal. '94-'99


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by calistyle_@Jan 29 2009, 12:17 AM~12845705
> *ELITE B.C. So. Cal. '94-'99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool bike. Welcome to layitlow.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 11:26 AM~12848242
> *Cool bike. Welcome to layitlow.
> *


kiss ass :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 10:50 AM~12848497
> *kiss ass :angry:
> *


welcome to layitlow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave: nice sunny day in cali today.


----------



## bullet one




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:42 AM~12849021
> *:wave: nice sunny day in cali today.
> *



X'S 2 :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SICK HOMIE IMA BE AT THAT ONE


----------



## MR.559




----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave: everybody asleep?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2009, 12:30 AM~12912189
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2009, 01:39 AM~12912389
> *:wave:
> *


Call me this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 12:15 PM~12848746
> *welcome to layitlow.
> *


thank you


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 6 2009, 08:22 PM~12929902
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 66wita6

NOTHIN MUCH,JUST GETTIN READY FOR AZ SHOW


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

12,000


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2009, 06:54 PM~12966270
> *12,000
> *


Congrats.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12970082
> *Congrats.
> *


lotta hard work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 11 2009, 12:16 PM~12973605
> *lotta hard work.
> *


Tell me about it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2009, 12:14 PM~12973589
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie. Whats new?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UP.JUST TRYIN TO GET READY FOR THIS YEAR YOU KNOW THE DEAL.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TTT for the night.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Streetlow show in Watsonville postponed.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8sharkin78




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:16 PM~12984003
> *Streetlow show in Watsonville postponed.
> *



:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:16 PM~12984003
> *Streetlow show in Watsonville postponed.
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What shows is everyone going to? Whos going to the LRM Az show?


----------



## Stilo-G

Im not going to a show till may


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 01:24 AM~13036395
> *What shows is everyone going to? Whos going to the LRM Az show?
> *


me


----------



## 66wita6

JUST GOT THEM IN THE MAIL,4 OUTDOORS AND 1 INSIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 12:24 AM~13036395
> *What shows is everyone going to? Whos going to the LRM Az show?
> *


San benardino :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 18 2009, 06:23 PM~13042847
> *San benardino  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: YA SAVES  uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

AND RITE AFTER AZ LRM SHO.........








AND MORE TO COME :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559




----------



## bullet one




----------



## RollinBlue

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RollinBlue

uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 12:24 AM~13036395
> *What shows is everyone going to? Whos going to the LRM Az show?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 22 2009, 01:42 PM~13076993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 04:10 PM~13077182
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	766
76'_SCHWINN	585
Regal King	536
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	529
CE 707	247
SAC_TOWN	246
STR8_CLOWN'N	134
SIC'N'TWISTED	129
BLVD_SCHWINN	99
NorCalLux	99
MR.559	89
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	70
66wita6	69
FRISCO KID	69
Lil Spanks	64
Artistics.TX	46
sanjo_nena408	45
KaDa	45
ShotCallers O.C.	40
the poor boys	32
IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
lowriderjoker77	30
bad news	27
chamuco61	26
lowriderlovin65	24
Droop$	24
JUSTDEEZ	21
POISON 831	21
G~MoneyCustoms	20
chicanolegacysf	20
bullet one	19
chris23	18
RAIDERSEQUAL	17
djrascal	16
78 Monte 4 Life	15
R.O.C	15
Billy	14
lowrid3r	14
BASH3R	14
LILHOBBZ805	13
noe_from_texas	12
Clown confution	11
mitchell26	11
sureñosbluez	10
650 ReGaL	9
Stilo-G	9
Steve9663	8
tequila sunrise	8
UpInSmoke619	8
ghost-rider	8
casper805	7
robz1904	7
AMB1800	7
CaliKing314	7
azteca de oro	7
Down Low 74	7
eric ramos	6
Ronin	6
NaturalHighII	5
dave_st214	5
bigshod	5
big9er	5
EL SOCIO	4
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
66 schwinn	3
LocoSoCal	3
TonyO	3
RollinBlue	3
BABOSO HYDROS	3
gizmo1	3
BIG WHIT 64	3
86' Chevy	3
lesstime	3
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
eastbay_60	3
G Style	3
BROWN CHEVY	2
68 CHEVY	2
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
my daughter bike	2
RO-BC	2
DVS	2
Drop'em	2
charger24	2
CE4LIFE	2
MR.SHADES	2
ROSunshine	2
I.N.S.P....S.J	1
joe bristol	1
187 dunks	1
Str8crazy80	1
savvyKid	1
chavez1mc	1
huggybear!	1
lowlife-biker	1
OGDinoe1	1
ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
BIGTITO64	1
lowriderwiz	1
DirtyBird2	1
7UP_BIKE	1
KreWx8	1
CYCLON3	1
DVNRDGRS	1
Raguness	1
KaLiRiDeR	1
kustombuilder	1
Str8sharkin78	1
kiki	1
-SUPER62-	1
LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
LowerDinU	1
CHE1	1
Badass93	1
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	1
Bert55	1
lowdhotchkiss	1
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
Wickeddragon68	1
GOODTIMES CC	1
Rusty193	1
luxuriousloc's	1
RidinLowBC	1
calistyle	1
schwinn1964	1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
schwinn1966	1
Dion Rides	1


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 04:47 PM~13077501
> *socios b.c. prez	766
> 76'_SCHWINN	585
> Regal King	536
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	529
> CE 707	247
> SAC_TOWN	246
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	129
> BLVD_SCHWINN	99
> NorCalLux	99
> MR.559	89
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	70
> 66wita6	69
> FRISCO KID	69
> Lil Spanks	64
> Artistics.TX	46
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> the poor boys	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> lowriderjoker77	30
> bad news	27
> chamuco61	26
> lowriderlovin65	24
> Droop$	24
> JUSTDEEZ	21
> POISON 831	21
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> chicanolegacysf	20
> bullet one	19
> chris23	18
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> djrascal	16
> 78 Monte 4 Life	15
> R.O.C	15
> Billy	14
> lowrid3r	14
> BASH3R	14
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> noe_from_texas	12
> Clown confution	11
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> 650 ReGaL	9
> Stilo-G	9
> Steve9663	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> AMB1800	7
> CaliKing314	7
> azteca de oro	7
> Down Low 74	7
> eric ramos	6
> Ronin	6
> NaturalHighII	5
> dave_st214	5
> bigshod	5
> big9er	5
> EL SOCIO	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> 66 schwinn	3
> LocoSoCal	3
> TonyO	3
> RollinBlue	3
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> lesstime	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> eastbay_60	3
> G Style	3
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> my daughter bike	2
> RO-BC	2
> DVS	2
> Drop'em	2
> charger24	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ROSunshine	2
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> joe bristol	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> DirtyBird2	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> Raguness	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Str8sharkin78	1
> kiki	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> Badass93	1
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	1
> Bert55	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> calistyle	1
> schwinn1964	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1966	1
> Dion Rides	1
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 02:47 PM~13077501
> *socios b.c. prez	766
> 76'_SCHWINN	585
> Regal King	536
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	529
> CE 707	247
> SAC_TOWN	246
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	129
> BLVD_SCHWINN	99
> NorCalLux	99
> MR.559	89
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	70
> 66wita6	69
> FRISCO KID	69
> Lil Spanks	64
> Artistics.TX	46
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> the poor boys	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> lowriderjoker77	30
> bad news	27
> chamuco61	26
> lowriderlovin65	24
> Droop$	24
> JUSTDEEZ	21
> POISON 831	21
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> chicanolegacysf	20
> bullet one	19
> chris23	18
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> djrascal	16
> 78 Monte 4 Life	15
> R.O.C	15
> Billy	14
> lowrid3r	14
> BASH3R	14
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> noe_from_texas	12
> Clown confution	11
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> 650 ReGaL	9
> Stilo-G	9
> Steve9663	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> AMB1800	7
> CaliKing314	7
> azteca de oro	7
> Down Low 74	7
> eric ramos	6
> Ronin	6
> NaturalHighII	5
> dave_st214	5
> bigshod	5
> big9er	5
> EL SOCIO	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> 66 schwinn	3
> LocoSoCal	3
> TonyO	3
> RollinBlue	3
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> lesstime	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> eastbay_60	3
> G Style	3
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> my daughter bike	2
> RO-BC	2
> DVS	2
> Drop'em	2
> charger24	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ROSunshine	2
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> joe bristol	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> DirtyBird2	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> Raguness	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Str8sharkin78	1
> kiki	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> Badass93	1
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	1
> Bert55	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> calistyle	1
> schwinn1964	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1966	1
> Dion Rides	1
> *


wat dose this mean


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats how many times people have posted in this topic.


----------



## Clown Confusion

oh ok let make that 13 for me lol


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 24 2009, 07:57 AM~13096073
> *oh ok let make that 13 for me lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 01:47 PM~13077501
> *socios b.c. prez	766
> 76'_SCHWINN	585
> Regal King	536
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	529
> CE 707	247
> SAC_TOWN	246
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	129
> BLVD_SCHWINN	99
> NorCalLux	99
> MR.559	89
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	70
> 66wita6	69
> FRISCO KID	69
> Lil Spanks	64
> Artistics.TX	46
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> the poor boys	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> lowriderjoker77	30
> bad news	27
> chamuco61	26
> lowriderlovin65	24
> Droop$	24
> JUSTDEEZ	21
> POISON 831	21
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> chicanolegacysf	20
> bullet one	19
> chris23	18
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> djrascal	16
> 78 Monte 4 Life	15
> R.O.C	15
> Billy	14
> lowrid3r	14
> BASH3R	14
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> noe_from_texas	12
> Clown confution	11
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> 650 ReGaL	9
> Stilo-G	9
> Steve9663	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> AMB1800	7
> CaliKing314	7
> azteca de oro	7
> Down Low 74	7
> eric ramos	6
> Ronin	6
> NaturalHighII	5
> dave_st214	5
> bigshod	5
> big9er	5
> EL SOCIO	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> 66 schwinn	3
> LocoSoCal	3
> TonyO	3
> RollinBlue	3
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> lesstime	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> eastbay_60	3
> G Style	3
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> my daughter bike	2
> RO-BC	2
> DVS	2
> Drop'em	2
> charger24	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ROSunshine	2
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> joe bristol	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> DirtyBird2	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> Raguness	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Str8sharkin78	1
> kiki	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> Badass93	1
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	1
> Bert55	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> calistyle	1
> schwinn1964	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1966	1
> Dion Rides	1
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## djrascal

:wave:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 24 2009, 09:02 PM~13103813
> *:wave:
> *



How's the bike coming along?


----------



## EL RAIDER

please join us


----------



## vicmarcos

is reg.for bikes the same as cars 25?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 25 2009, 01:07 PM~13109150
> *is reg.for bikes the same as cars 25?
> *


yes


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 12:17 AM~13105102
> *How's the bike coming along?
> *


So far so good, just gonna get it stripped up for now. But i think my son is gonna want to go a different color with alot of engraving for next year.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13115017
> *So far so good, just gonna get it stripped up for now. But i think my son is gonna want to go a different color with alot of engraving for next year.
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 10:59 PM~13115120
> *
> *


CENTRAL CALIFAS COMING OUT CHINGON FOR THE 09 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13096067
> *Thats how many times people have posted in this topic.
> *


I gess my post dont count :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 11:23 PM~13115336
> *CENTRAL CALIFAS COMING OUT CHINGON FOR THE 09 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 11:23 PM~13115336
> *CENTRAL CALIFAS COMING OUT CHINGON FOR THE 09 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Mr559. X2


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 26 2009, 06:24 AM~13116743
> *Mr559. X2
> *



What's up homie see ya in San Bern


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 10:23 PM~13115336
> *CENTRAL CALIFAS COMING OUT CHINGON FOR THE 09 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bullet one




----------



## RollinBlue

:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13123651
> *:happysad:
> *


Whats wrong buddy?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2009, 11:09 PM~13123752
> *Whats wrong buddy?
> *


tummy ache


----------



## MR.559




----------



## djrascal

ok, so ...i took apart the bike last night and i just noticed somthing, my sprocket it the heart shaped one.....so i need either a twisted one or original one....anyone selling one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 27 2009, 11:34 AM~13128966
> *ok, so ...i took apart the bike last night and i just noticed somthing, my sprocket it the heart shaped one.....so i need either a twisted one or original one....anyone selling one?
> *


I have this sprocket that was on my trike. Its plated but now it has some little tiny scratches in it. Just putting it out there.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:32 PM~13129914
> *I have this sprocket that was on my trike. Its plated but now it has some little tiny scratches in it. Just putting it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much driven to my house? :biggrin: 

And we can go check out the cute girl at Applebees again.... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 27 2009, 02:17 PM~13130263
> *How much driven to my house?  :biggrin:
> 
> And we can go check out the cute girl at Applebees again.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: $20? :dunno:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 02:38 PM~13130426
> *:roflmao:  $20?  :dunno:
> *


Hit me up later...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2009, 10:59 PM~13149906
> *
> *


i'll hit you up later.....


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI,JUST CAME BACK FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW,THE BIKE CLUB DID WELL, :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2009, 07:26 PM~13157748
> *WHAT UP TEAM CALI,JUST CAME BACK FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW,THE BIKE CLUB DID WELL, :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on ur win.. Heard u did good in AZ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2009, 07:26 PM~13157748
> *WHAT UP TEAM CALI,JUST CAME BACK FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW,THE BIKE CLUB DID WELL, :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,3RD BEST OF SHO TRIKE
LIL HELLRAZOR,3RD MILD,
BLUE DEMON,3RD FULL CUSTOM
:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2009, 08:05 PM~13158200
> *GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,3RD BEST OF SHO TRIKE
> LIL HELLRAZOR,3RD MILD,
> BLUE DEMON,3RD FULL CUSTOM
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: SEEN THAT YOURS DID WELL TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2009, 07:42 PM~13170926
> *:nicoderm: SEEN THAT YOURS DID WELL TOO :thumbsup:
> *


Twisted Habit - 1st Place Semi ,Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2009, 07:56 PM~13171064
> *Twisted Habit - 1st Place Semi ,Outstanding Murals and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> *


Congrats homie.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 09:47 PM~13185769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 8 2009, 02:53 PM~13217548
> *:wave:
> *


 :nosad: Not a good day today homie.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13217554
> *:nosad: Not a good day today homie.
> *


thats not my problem. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 8 2009, 03:04 PM~13217623
> *thats not my problem. :|
> *


Actually it is. I will pm you about it tonight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2009, 02:31 PM~13217756
> *Actually it is. I will pm you about it tonight.
> *


did you break something? :0


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 11 2009, 04:11 PM~13251142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djrascal

*a lil sneak peak *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

looks tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2009, 07:16 PM~13299285
> *
> *


where you been?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13299309
> *where you been?
> *


jus hibernating!! ima talk to you soon about some upgrades :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2009, 07:24 PM~13299394
> *jus hibernating!!  ima talk to you soon about some upgrades  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SECRETS. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 12 2009, 09:49 AM~13259806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## MR.559




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup Team Cali. :wave:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

GOOD JOB BROTHERZ


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 09:52 PM~13402150
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 08:55 PM~13402183
> * :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13437679
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:20 PM~13437688
> *:angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:21 PM~13437709
> *:yes:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:22 PM~13437729
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13437782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED TO TALK TO YOU :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13437893
> *I NEED TO TALK TO YOU :angry:
> *


call me.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13437893
> *I NEED TO SUCK YOU :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 30 2009, 09:20 PM~13439579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN dat would sik wit sum candy over it


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13470066
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13470066
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:THANX,BUT STILL REPPIN THE BIG BADASS "TEAM CALI" :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

What's up Cali? :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 2 2009, 09:22 PM~13470066
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## CE 707

sup guys hows everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Back on top.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

West up Cali!!!


----------



## MR.559




----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 PM~13522751
> *sup guys hows everyone
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## azteca de oro

Out of the golden state azteca de oro


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## AMB1800

yeah i saw that too in offtopic, i might be down for shirt like that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:11 PM~13569036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13557999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Clean out yo inbox raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13590598
> *Clean out yo inbox raul.
> *


done


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13590607
> *done
> *


u have friends :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I been trying to download this movie for about an hour and the quality is good but theres this green line that goes across the screen. And its there the whole movie. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13590672
> *I been trying to download this movie for about an hour and the quality is good but theres this green line that goes across the screen. And its there the whole movie.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what movie


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13590679
> *what movie
> *


matrix revolutions.


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA,WASS SAPPINNING :yes:


----------



## MR.559

Gotta love the Cali sun shine!!!!  loving this weather


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 16 2009, 06:02 PM~13598842
> *Gotta love the Cali sun shine!!!!    loving this weather
> *


Love that cali live stile


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 16 2009, 05:11 PM~13598914
> *Love that cali live stile
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 16 2009, 06:02 PM~13598842
> *Gotta love the Cali sun shine!!!!    loving this weather
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 16 2009, 05:23 PM~13599035
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's up homie, how things on your side?


----------



## 66wita6

PERFECT WEATHER AND I END UP GETTING SICK,OTHER THAN THE POPOS HAVE'IN PROBLEMS WITH OUR RYDES OVER HERE(CANCELLIN ALL SHOWS IN SANTA ANA)JUST WAITING FOR THE CHICANO PARK,AND SAN BERDINO SHOW :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13598842
> *Gotta love the Cali sun shine!!!!    loving this weather
> *


X2 BRIGHT BLUE SKY WITH NO CLOUDS IN SIGHT THE SUN SHINNING BRIGHT :biggrin: HAHA THATS MY HOME


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13618676
> *X2 BRIGHT BLUE SKY WITH NO CLOUDS IN SIGHT THE SUN SHINNING BRIGHT  :biggrin: HAHA THATS MY HOME
> *


 :0 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0q6_u3477BE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0q6_u3477BE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE CALI RYDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 11 2009, 06:53 PM~13549027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 18 2009, 08:22 PM~13618676
> *X2 BRIGHT BLUE SKY WITH NO CLOUDS IN SIGHT THE SUN SHINNING BRIGHT  :biggrin: HAHA THATS MY HOME
> *



What's up homie, how's the bike coming along?


----------



## 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 22 2009, 12:06 PM~13655357
> *What's up homie, how's the bike coming along?
> *


QUE PASO GIL  ITS COMING GOOD THANKS FOR ASKING IM BUSTING OUT SOME NEW PARTS PROBALY FOR THE SANTANA SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:0 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1143355844.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 27 2009, 07:58 PM~13709282
> *:0
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1143355844.html
> *


I already know.


----------



## bullet one




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2009, 06:46 PM~13734586
> *
> *


 you must have just got home from work lol???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 06:51 PM~13734653
> *you must have just got home from work lol???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

so whats been going on how you guys do at the L.V show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 06:56 PM~13734743
> *so whats been going on how you guys do at the L.V show
> *


We did good at the show. 6 entries and 5 awards. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

thats prety good what size metal you useing for your forks and bars??? how mus do you get it for


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 07:01 PM~13734818
> *thats prety  good  what size metal you useing for your forks and bars??? how mus do you get it for
> *


I use 1/4" and it depends on how much I need. Sometimes I need to buy alot and sometimes I but just a small piece for something.


----------



## lesstime

oh got ya i need to go get some soon need to make some stuff for mi son


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 2 2009, 02:15 PM~13765753
> *:wave:
> *


whats new bro ??


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

=LAUGHING BOY,Apr 28 2009, 10:29 PM~13724750]









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 5 2009, 08:18 PM~13797518
> *=LAUGHING BOY,Apr 28 2009, 10:29 PM~13724750]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ill be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 2 2009, 09:01 PM~13767813
> *whats new bro ??
> *


nothing much bro just trying to servive


----------



## socios b.c. prez

[/quote]


----------



## 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13822498
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Whats up homie. Its been a while since we talked.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 08:25 PM~13797618
> *Ill be there again this year.  :thumbsup:
> *



hope to see you there.and remember stop by for some water and carne asada :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 8 2009, 08:44 AM~13825523
> *hope to see you there.and remember stop by for some water and carne asada :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Clown Confusion

looks like clown confusion is going to a few more shows cuz the other bike is not done yet.............................


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 8 2009, 10:02 AM~13826250
> *looks like clown confusion is going to a few more shows cuz the other bike is not done yet.............................
> *


Fresno may 17


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13825941
> *Yes sir!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 8 2009, 11:16 AM~13827004
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hay whats up bro how are you


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 8 2009, 11:07 AM~13826920
> *Fresno may 17
> *


ill be there


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 8 2009, 07:22 PM~13831531
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Sup crew.


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 8 2009, 08:11 PM~13832536
> *sup
> *


nothin. just waiting for these shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup me to


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 8 2009, 08:18 PM~13832593
> *yup me to
> *


No Watsonville or Woodland.


----------



## Clown Confusion

i know man that suck know i gotta go down south for shows but we all know that the socios show is the biggest show in northen cali. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 8 2009, 11:54 AM~13827395
> *hay whats up bro how are you
> *



i'm good,laying low.wut up with you?how's your project coming along?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

:yes: WASSS SSSAAPPPINNNN HOMEBOYS,TTMFT FOR TEAM CALIFAS


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Q-vo vic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 9 2009, 01:24 PM~13837465
> *:yes: WASSS SSSAAPPPINNNN HOMEBOYS,TTMFT FOR TEAM CALIFAS
> *


----------



## djrascal

A sneak peak.....

















































Murals and engraving are next !


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13840939
> *A sneak peak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals and engraving are next !
> *



was this bad news frame?


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13840983
> *was this bad news frame?
> *


You know to be honest i'm not sure who built the frame, Poor Boys hooked me up with it and i just added to it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13840939
> *A sneak peak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals and engraving are next !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13840983
> *was this bad news frame?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 11:25 PM~13841057
> *:yes:
> *



then that was painted by my homie in the O*C


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 10 2009, 10:57 PM~13848807
> *then that was painted by my homie in the O*C
> *


The paint was good when i got the bike, but after i sent it out the first time to get striped, the guy pretty much beat the hell out of it, se we went over it and added more flake to it, then the homie John from Goodfellas did his thing


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13840939
> *A sneak peak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals and engraving are next !
> *


that come out nice. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 11 2009, 07:26 AM~13850206
> *that come out nice.
> :thumbsup:
> *


I need some more twisted parts bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WAT UP TEAM..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 11 2009, 06:40 AM~13849979
> *The paint was good when i got the bike, but after i sent it out the first time to get striped, the guy pretty much beat the hell out of it, se we went over it and added more flake to it, then the homie John from Goodfellas did his thing
> *



must really sparkle now


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 11 2009, 01:53 PM~13853637
> *must really sparkle now
> *


lol yea it sure does


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 10 2009, 01:07 AM~13840939
> *A sneak peak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals and engraving are next !
> *


Bad ass. always reminded me of a green version of my bike dangerous. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

cket.com/albums/uu11







9/erichar







ding_2009/h8.jpg[/IMG]looking through the pics theres nice bikes ,infacked there beter then mine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric in cali

heres 2 more bikes that didnt show up with the other 2 bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## djrascal

I need a display done, anyone in NOR-CAL doing any?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

THIS WEEKEND.......








:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 01:47 PM~13906297
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT TEAM CALIFAS :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal

TTT
Hope to meet some of you at this weekends SOCIOS show.....

SOME of you....lol...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 03:28 PM~13949656
> *TTT
> Hope to meet some of you at this weekends SOCIOS show.....
> 
> SOME of you....lol...
> *


ill be sittin by my bike all day so say whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13840939
> *A sneak peak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals and engraving are next !
> *


  dam thats clean dogg like the color a lot


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 21 2009, 10:21 AM~13957764
> * dam thats clean dogg like the color a lot
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

4 fingers up, 2 twisted for the west side!!!!!!!! whatup team cali  :wave:


----------



## eric in cali

well looks like my bikes are not going to socios this year but i will be walking around looking at the nice bikes (ill be wering TRU RIDERZ cc w/ texas long horn hat) if you see me get my attenion id like to meet all of you great bike builders

my bikes will be at the IMPALAS show in chico ca . 

HOPE TO MEET EVERY ONE TOMARROW 


PEACE


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 23 2009, 04:16 PM~13979852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well looks like my bikes are not going to socios this year but i will be walking around looking at the nice bikes (ill be wering TRU RIDERZ cc w/ texas long horn hat) if you see me get my attenion id like to meet all of you great bike builders
> 
> my bikes will be at the IMPALAS show in chico ca .
> 
> HOPE TO MEET EVERY ONE TOMARROW
> PEACE
> *


'Was nice meeting you today bro !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 23 2009, 04:16 PM~13979852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well looks like my bikes are not going to socios this year but i will be walking around looking at the nice bikes (ill be wering TRU RIDERZ cc w/ texas long horn hat) if you see me get my attenion id like to meet all of you great bike builders
> 
> my bikes will be at the IMPALAS show in chico ca .
> 
> HOPE TO MEET EVERY ONE TOMARROW
> PEACE
> *


 :banghead: I will meet you in Chico for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 24 2009, 10:36 PM~13987922
> *TTMFT :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## djrascal

Here was my sons bike at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14006594
> *Here was my sons bike at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14006594
> *Here was my sons bike at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is Team Cali ready for the 7th? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14021459
> *Is Team Cali ready for the 7th?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: *TRAFFIC is READY *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14021459
> *Is Team Cali ready for the 7th?  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah! More than ready cnt wait for that show!!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14021506
> *Fuck yeah! More than ready cnt wait for that show!!
> *


QVOLE HOMIE WHAT UP CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14021824
> *QVOLE HOMIE WHAT UP CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


Q vo homie... Are u taking ur bike?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14021845
> *Q vo homie... Are u taking ur bike?
> *


MAYBE IF THE CONFIRMATION COMES BACK I DOUBT IT THOUGH :angry: EITHER WAY HOMIE IM GOING :biggrin: AYI TE MIRO HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR SICK ASS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 27 2009, 10:49 PM~14021890
> *MAYBE IF THE CONFIRMATION COMES BACK I DOUBT IT THOUGH  :angry: EITHER WAY HOMIE IM GOING  :biggrin: AYI TE MIRO HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR SICK ASS BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


Aver si le caes el saturday homie para que ayudes a ser setup ahahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA FUCK IT I KNOW THAT SHIT IS GONNA BE BAD  BUT AINT GONNA BE THERE TILL SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

One more week. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14021459
> *Is Team Cali ready for the 7th?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## azteca de oro

Q


> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 27 2009, 10:15 PM~14021506
> *Fuck yeah! More than ready cnt wait for that show!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

:h5: :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I cant wait for this weekend.  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 11:16 AM~14061401
> *I cant wait for this weekend.    :biggrin:
> *


LIER :angry:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALIFAS GONNA REP HARD :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 1 2009, 03:04 PM~14064071
> *LIER :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 04:12 PM~14064744
> *TEAM CALIFAS GONNA REP HARD :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14064744
> *TEAM CALIFAS GONNA REP HARD :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 04:12 PM~14064744
> *TEAM CALIFAS GONNA REP HARD :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cool rep califas


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## eric in cali

djracal, it was nice to me some new people on her in person , i hope your bike won at the SOCIOS........
and to the SOCIOS great show ,ive never been before ,i had a blast , ill bee back


----------



## bullet one




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Team Cali pic in San Bernadino? :dunno: Time? Place? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 05:12 PM~14064744
> *TEAM CALIFAS GONNA REP HARD :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14075029
> *djracal, it was nice to me some new people on her in person , i hope your bike won at the SOCIOS.
> *


  Naww it didn't, my son didn't give Raul all his lunch money to win... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 09:43 AM~14082120
> *  Naww it didn't, my son didn't give Raul all his lunch money to win... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: There was alot of good bikes that didnt place but were going to add some more categories for next year.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14082284
> *:biggrin:  There was alot of good bikes that didnt place but were going to add some more categories for next year.
> *


your still not gonna get his money.... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 10:16 AM~14082428
> *your still not gonna get his money.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric in cali

im sorry you didnt win ,like raul said theres alot of nice bikes there ,my bikes wouldnt win (id need lots of lunch money







to win ) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric in cali

hers a question to all lowrider bike people ..... what could i do to make thease bikes look better 
all i have is blankets under them. note ive got skulls for the blue bike and awards. the military bike has a deducated sign i bought red,white and blue xmas lites for indoor shows........................
both bikes looks plain 
please help ...... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14079623
> *Team Cali pic in San Bernadino?  :dunno:  Time? Place?  :dunno:
> *


3:30 pm ? by the LRM rig ?  im down


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 12:39 PM~14094741
> *3:30 pm ?  by the LRM  rig ?      im down
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM~14095228
> *
> *


that a yes ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 07:22 PM~14098445
> *that a yes ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2009, 07:26 PM~14098495
> *:yes:
> *


3:30 pm , it is


----------



## bullet one




----------



## djrascal

Anyone going to Antioch?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 06:27 PM~14098504
> *3:30 pm , it is
> *



What's up serg  sounds good to use


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14103331
> *Anyone going to Antioch?
> *


 :no: Take some pics of the show for us.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2009, 10:41 AM~14104147
> *:no: Take some pics of the show for us.
> *


Will do ! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 5 2009, 09:28 AM~14103528
> *What's up serg   sounds good to use
> *


Sup Gil :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^^^^^^^^
TEAM CALI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 11:13 PM~14123285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> TEAM CALI
> *


Thanks everyone for being in the pic. I know theres some people missing but thats ok. Theres always next time. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA,TEAM CALIFAS REPPIN HARD AT SAN BERDOO LRM SHOW!!
SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO,HOW IT PLACE?.....LET ME START IT......
GANGSTA BOOGIE....1st SEMI TRIKE








THE PEA PICKER........2nd 20" OG








(PICS BY THE HOMIE,SOCIOS BIKE PREZ,MR RAUL :thumbsup: )


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Anyone got pics from yesterdays Antioch show? I took 2nd place 20" Mild.


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

cool :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 8 2009, 04:43 PM~14130815
> *HELL YEA,TEAM CALIFAS REPPIN HARD AT SAN BERDOO LRM SHOW!!
> SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO,HOW IT PLACE?.....LET ME START IT......
> GANGSTA BOOGIE....1st SEMI TRIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PEA PICKER........2nd 20" OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PICS BY THE HOMIE,SOCIOS BIKE PREZ,MR RAUL :thumbsup: )
> *



What's up Vick good seeing you again!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 8 2009, 05:43 PM~14130815
> *HELL YEA,TEAM CALIFAS REPPIN HARD AT SAN BERDOO LRM SHOW!!
> SO HOW DID THE TEAM DO,HOW IT PLACE?.....LET ME START IT......
> GANGSTA BOOGIE....1st SEMI TRIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PEA PICKER........2nd 20" OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PICS BY THE HOMIE,SOCIOS BIKE PREZ,MR RAUL :thumbsup: )
> *


*Twisted Habit - 2nd Semi *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 9 2009, 09:25 PM~14145556
> *What's up Vick good seeing you again!
> *


WHATS SUP HOMIE,HOW DID THE BIKE CLUB DO?








































TOP DOGS B.C :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2009, 12:13 PM~14150796
> *Twisted Habit - 2nd Semi
> *


POST THE PIC UP


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 10 2009, 04:39 PM~14153248
> *POST THE PIC UP
> *


*Twisted Habit 2nd Place*


----------



## 66wita6

WHO ELSE FROM TEAM CALI PLACED?POST THEM PICS :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 10 2009, 05:38 PM~14153232
> *WHATS SUP HOMIE,HOW DID THE BIKE CLUB DO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP DOGS B.C :biggrin:
> *


The first bike is from mini impressions b.c. 3rd place...semi 16"


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: ,HOW BOUT TOP DOGS B.C,DID THEY PLACE?


----------



## MR.559

3rd place 20" street










2nd place 16" street 



















3rd place 16" street








TOP DOGS B.C :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

ATM :nicoderm: WHO ELSE FROM TEAM CALI PLACED?POST THEM PICS UP :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

If I would have taken my trike I would have placed.  :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 12:45 PM~14180148
> *If I would have taken my trike I would have placed.    :tears:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## djrascal

Got his trophy this weekend !

Hammer came all the way across the parking lot to take some pics of him with his trophy and bike, so i snaped a quick pic too.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14186812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got his trophy this weekend !
> 
> Hammer came all the way across the parking lot to take some pics of him with his trophy and bike, so i snaped a quick pic too.
> *



Congrats to you and your lil one homie


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14188234
> *Congrats to you and your lil one homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14186812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got his trophy this weekend !
> 
> Hammer came all the way across the parking lot to take some pics of him with his trophy and bike, so i snaped a quick pic too.
> *


Thats cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14191541
> *Thats cool.  :thumbsup:
> *


  But he got him for his lunch money too bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 15 2009, 03:07 PM~14197532
> * But he got him for his lunch money too bro !  :biggrin:
> *


You know hes going to be at the state fair this year? There only charging $5 to get in. :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14186812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got his trophy this weekend !
> 
> Hammer came all the way across the parking lot to take some pics of him with his trophy and bike, so i snaped a quick pic too.
> *


thats cool bro congrats you and your son where was the show at ?


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:36 PM~14225274
> *You know hes going to be at the state fair this year? There only charging $5 to get in.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 18 2009, 12:25 AM~14225589
> *thats cool bro congrats you and your son where was the show at ?
> *


Thanks bro, it was here in Tracy, for Sandra Cantu.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## eric in cali

sorry ive not been on lately you can see were ive been (the pic says all )
how is every one lately looks like awards are being one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT for califas rep


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 19 2009, 02:38 PM~14241124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ive not been on lately  you can see were ive been (the pic says all )
> how is every one lately  looks like awards are being one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

ttt


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14180148
> *If I would have taken my trike I would have placed.    :tears:
> *


you have a trike.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HOWS EVERYBODY? TTT FOR TEAM CALI..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 23 2009, 01:20 PM~14274077
> *HOWS EVERYBODY? TTT FOR TEAM CALI..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## MR.559

lots of bike classes and special awards


----------



## eric in cali

im getting a SCHWINN LIL CHICK does any one know the year and size of this bike ? 
and is $20. oo a good price for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 25 2009, 12:38 AM~14291363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting a SCHWINN LIL CHICK does any one  know the year and size of this bike ?
> and is $20. oo a good price for it
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## eric in cali

thanks LIL SPANKS for the commet ,
im going to chico today with my military bike hope to meet every one there


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 27 2009, 05:56 AM~14313545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks LIL SPANKS for the commet ,
> im going to chico today with my military bike hope to meet every one there
> *


congrats on ur win today in chico


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Any more pics from chico?


----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 07:38 PM~14288315
> *lots of bike classes and special awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2009, 12:23 AM~14319170
> *Any more pics from chico?
> *


there was not very many bikes.. only one trike and two bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 28 2009, 06:08 AM~14319771
> *there was not very many bikes.. only one trike and two bikes
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

then they were suppose to have a trike catagory and bike catagory and didn't they also said they were having a modlecar catagory and didn't.. :angry: :angry: 
i don't like when that kinda stuff happens..it makes me not wanta go back next year..


----------



## eric in cali

thanks bra congrads on taking first , i think my bike and vicmarcos 2 bikes were the only ones reg.,
its all good it was my first time at the impalas show and had a blats


----------



## eric in cali

vic do you have any 20in finders for sale or trade ?(i need 4 ) ive got 2 bikes with out 

if any one wants my web page here it is 

WWW.ERICANDTIERA.WEBS.COM


INJOY


----------



## vicmarcos

ill have too check give me a day or two..


----------



## eric in cali

ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 28 2009, 11:39 AM~14320936
> *then they were suppose to have a trike catagory and bike catagory and didn't they also said they were having a modlecar catagory and didn't..  :angry:  :angry:
> i don't like when that kinda stuff happens..it makes me not wanta go back next year..
> *


I heard some people saying that about that show.


----------



## vicmarcos

ya they r just hurting themselves like that


----------



## djrascal

a few pics of the bike before it went out for paint


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## djrascal

a few more


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2009, 07:22 PM~14345485
> *
> *


 :wave: hope to see you at the IMPERIALS show :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 30 2009, 07:54 PM~14345905
> *:wave: hope to see you at the IMPERIALS show :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: I was talking to some of my members about that today. Were trying to get everything ready to head down there. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:11 PM~13569036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 28 2009, 06:25 PM~14322959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vic do you have any 20in finders for sale or trade ?(i need 4 ) ive got 2 bikes with out
> 
> if any one wants my web page here it is
> 
> WWW.ERICANDTIERA.WEBS.COM
> INJOY
> *


i think i have some 20 in.. gold ones..


----------



## eric in cali

vic , the kids says yes . what are asksing for them ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2009, 07:56 PM~14345939
> *:yes: I was talking to some of my members about that today. Were trying to get everything ready to head down there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> vic , the kids says yes . what are asksing for them ?
> [/
> pm sent


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALIFAS....LIVIN IT,LOVIN IT,N HELL NO,I WOULDN'T TRADE FOR NO WHERE ELSE :no:.........
ME N THE DAUGHTER COMIN BACK FROM A RIDE AT THE PARK,NOTHIN BUT CALI SUNSHINE......
































:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 3 2009, 06:13 PM~14375412
> *TEAM CALIFAS....LIVIN IT,LOVIN IT,N HELL NO,I WOULDN'T TRADE FOR NO WHERE ELSE :no:.........
> ME N THE DAUGHTER COMIN BACK FROM A RIDE AT THE PARK,NOTHIN BUT CALI SUNSHINE......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice bikes


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALIFAS!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

almost time for the IMPERIALS show :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 2 2009, 12:33 PM~14363397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vic , the kids says yes . what are asksing for them ?
> *


hey eric, found some other stuff u might need.. tried to call u ....get back at me


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric in cali

hey eric, found some other stuff u might need.. tried to call u ....get back at me 


vic i never got your call 209.0170,is this the number you tryed ?


----------



## vicmarcos

ya i got u once but u said u couldn't hear me.. i was in town and was trying to meet up..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys ready for this weekend?


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14392094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ready for this weekend?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

vic send me your number to my new message or leave me a voice mail on my cell ,unless you want it on here.i wont give it out 
ill call you .mind you i wont be calling thursday through satarday (im in reno)


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14392094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ready for this weekend?
> *


ready  do u know what time we can get in 4 set up .. also do u know what the cost is if any for public to get in??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 6 2009, 02:10 PM~14394193
> *ready   do u know what time we can get in 4 set up  ..  also do u know what the cost is if any for public to get in??
> *


Im pretty sure the gates open at about 9 and its probably $25 to get in.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14392094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ready for this weekend?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric in cali

vic
ill try to call after work


----------



## MR.559




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 6 2009, 11:27 PM~14399595
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14392094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ready for this weekend?
> *


  am ready.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 10:11 PM~14398859
> *Im pretty sure the gates open at about 9 and its probably $25 to get in.
> *


25 FOR THE PUBLIC TO GET IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 7 2009, 06:38 PM~14406490
> *25 FOR THE PUBLIC TO GET IN
> *


I think so.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone going to this one?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2009, 10:43 AM~14412080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to this one?
> *


How far is it from sac??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2009, 09:59 PM~14419020
> *How far is it from sac??
> *


Maybe 1.5 - 2 hours.


----------



## MEXICA

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2009, 10:43 AM~14412080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to this one?
> *


no too far for now ..


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up Cali


----------



## vicmarcos

hno: getting close.... frame still not done..hopefully by tomarrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANYONE ONE GOING TO THE WEGO IN SB


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI......CALI CARTELL BE UP ALL UP IN THIS :yes: :h5:


----------



## eric in cali

wish i could of went to woodland with all of you, good luck and ld like to some winning bike pics :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## vicmarcos

well we took 1st full custom trike


----------



## eric in cali

kool vic ,ive heard you changed it send a pic


----------



## djrascal

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 13 2009, 08:46 AM~14456260
> *Congrats to all the winners
> *


glad u liked the seat homie


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 08:52 AM~14456296
> *glad u liked the seat homie
> *


Came out bad ass, when you told me you did it different then i asked, i was kinda upset but when i saw it, i shut my mouth and just smiled :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 13 2009, 09:08 AM~14456417
> *Came out bad ass, when you told me you did it different then i asked, i was kinda upset but when i saw it, i shut my mouth and just smiled  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup its always good to do thing different styles then the same button tuck stuff


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 12 2009, 11:02 PM~14454113
> *kool vic ,ive heard you changed it send a pic
> *


----------



## eric in cali

vic looks good ,send me a list on parts(everey thing ), ive got money coming soon :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 13 2009, 05:23 PM~14461649
> *vic looks good  ,send me a list on parts(everey thing ), ive got money coming soon :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  thanks man i'll call u this week..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

just pic this 60's schwinn''lil chick'' for $20


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14471856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just pic this 60's schwinn''lil chick'' for $20
> *


i'll buy it from u..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

just lettin you guys know  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488124


----------



## eric in cali

vic
not sure whats the kids lans for it is ,i headr her say she wants to put in vintage bicyle @hot o rama next year ,but you know how kids change there minds 
if she sells ill let you know


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 12 2009, 09:40 PM~14453312
> *well we took 1st full custom trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:21 AM~14482082
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 15 2009, 11:17 AM~14482042
> *vic
> not sure whats the kids lans for it is ,i headr her say she wants to put in vintage bicyle @hot o rama next year ,but you know how kids change there minds
> if she sells ill let you know
> *


answer your phone man..


----------



## pauls 1967

HAVE A BIKE FRAME FOR SALE ASKING 160.00$ ITS READY FOR PAINT AND HAS BONDO ON IT ITS A 20 INCH FRAME


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 15 2009, 02:24 PM~14484089
> *HAVE A BIKE FRAME FOR SALE ASKING 160.00$ ITS READY FOR PAINT AND HAS BONDO ON IT ITS A 20 INCH FRAME
> *


pics


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14486689
> *pics
> *


hold on


----------



## pauls 1967

FOR SALE ASKING 160$ READY FOR PAINT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone else going to this? Were leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 07:11 PM~14507296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to this? Were leaving tomorrow morning.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14507623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14507623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cute.


----------



## vicmarcos

just picked up a 20in. Nov.26 1951 schwinn for $40.00 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14507296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to this? Were leaving tomorrow morning.
> *


 :uh: ORA,WILL SEE YOU THIER HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ill be there vic see you tomorrow and the same to all the homies


----------



## bigshod




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## vicmarcos

A $40.00 find :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 23 2009, 06:31 PM~14564637
> *A $40.00 find  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2009, 07:34 PM~14564663
> *
> *


updates on frame :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 23 2009, 07:07 PM~14564968
> *updates on frame :scrutinize:
> *


This weekend. Let me upload the pic I was talking about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GABINO




----------



## eric in cali

vic that looks like there error as mine, how did you find the yearof it 
and is there a web sight to look it up?


----------



## vicmarcos

look by the back tire on the frame there should be a # or on the frame at the neck by where it says schwinn .......... and yes there is a web sight..www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm


----------



## vicmarcos

heres some other bikes we picked up....


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric did u find out what year ur bike is???


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## vicmarcos

nice bikes


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## azteca de oro

Puro california y que hahahahahaha.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 30 2009, 06:53 PM~14632122
> *Puro california y que hahahahahaha.
> *


----------



## MR.559

Team CALIFAS at wego show San bern


----------



## MR.559

TOPDOG repping in Wego show san bern


----------



## GABINO

> TOPDOG repping in Wego show san bern


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

CONGRATS GILLY AND TOPDOGGS


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2009, 09:29 PM~14634653
> *CONGRATS GILLY AND TOPDOGGS
> *



Gracias homie!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2009, 11:38 PM~14634746
> *Gracias homie!
> *


TU SABES :biggrin: 

SO WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE I GOT ME A 85 REGAL TODAY IMA START WORKING ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## eric in cali

vic iv not had achance,ive been working on the fire bike ,i put red glitter on it for a differnt work , it messed up so ive got to sand it all off and fix the cracks from the clear coat DAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNG :angry:   :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

LOOKING GOOD TEAM CALI KEEP IT UP.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 31 2009, 12:40 AM~14634762
> *TU SABES  :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE I GOT ME A 85 REGAL TODAY IMA START WORKING ON IT  :cheesy:
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 30 2009, 11:30 PM~14635179
> *vic iv not had achance,ive been working on the fire bike ,i put red glitter on it for a differnt work , it messed up so ive got to sand it all off and fix the cracks from the clear coat  DAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNG :angry:      :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *


damm that sucks... :tears:


----------



## eric in cali

the pink bike is a 1/8/60
i found the black frame was found by a trash can its a june of 71


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 31 2009, 11:21 PM~14644516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pink bike is a 1/8/60
> i found the black frame was found by a trash can its a  june of 71
> *


sweet!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

r u guys going to the streetlow show in san fran...


----------



## eric in cali

no chico was are last one for the year ,and cheer leading started fro my doughter last monday,im going to reno to check out hotaugest nights,i thought maybe latting the kid ride it around HOT AUGEST KNIHGTS to show off the military bike over there but not sure if the bike will go ,good luck to every one that got to SF,think of me while your there


----------



## LocoSoCal

*WEGO Show*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14648870
> *WEGO Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD SERGIO SAME WITH THE CANDY GIRL BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PARTS OUT FROM SALAS :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 04:41 AM~14635892
> *pics? :cheesy:
> *


ILL POST SOME WHEN I COME BACK


----------



## eric in cali

hey every on please post the winners with pics , hope every one had a great time


----------



## vicmarcos

marcos took first palce full custom trike :biggrin: :biggrin: and best traveled....


----------



## eric in cali

congrads vic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 3 2009, 11:19 AM~14659907
> *congrads  vic
> *


thanks eric..hey theres going to be a little show here in cottonwood..im taking the bike y dont u bring urs out its in sep..i think on the 12th


----------



## eric in cali

sorry vic , we have a game on that day , id love to bring them,foot ball get in the way of our shows , think of us while your there


----------



## eric in cali

hey vic 
i got a 3 speed (i think it 3 speed) girls bike..NOTE ITS NOT A SCHWINN,its missing the seat, 1 tire,some dentsin the fender (s),little rust on the bars.its painted red , thought you would want it 
MAKE AN OFFER ITS GOT TO GO SOON


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 6 2009, 01:00 PM~14694631
> *hey vic
> i got a 3 speed (i think it 3 speed) girls bike..NOTE ITS NOT A SCHWINN,its  missing the seat, 1 tire,some dentsin the fender (s),little rust on the bars.its painted red , thought you would want it
> MAKE AN OFFER ITS GOT TO GO SOON
> *


no thanks man....i got sooo many bikes right now i dont know what to do with them..i need a new shed..lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

ok ask a round for me


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 6 2009, 09:48 PM~14699450
> *ok  ask a round for me
> *


y dont u post it in the classified topic in here?? u probley sell it fast...


----------



## vicmarcos

eric u going to reno this weekend to???if so have a g :biggrin:  d time..


----------



## eric in cali

i was going to for hot augest nites, not the lowrider pic nick,ive got no imfo on the show (all i know is in sparks), but the funds fell through :angry: so im just having a bbq at my house ,also im fixing my 86 cutlass
if you hear any more son the cotton wood show let me know, ive got friend that wants to go to it 
the bike i was tell you about , i only want 10.00 for it so if you find any one for it


----------



## MEXICA

:wave:


----------



## eric in cali

hey vic 
do you know if the street low magazine put out CHICOS shows issue out yet


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 10 2009, 12:44 PM~14726106
> *hey vic
> do you know if the street low magazine  put out CHICOS shows issue out yet
> *


don't know but probley not yet..


----------



## eric in cali

ok if you see it let me know


----------



## vicmarcos

ya i will


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 12 2009, 05:51 PM~14750976
> *TTMFT :nicoderm:
> *



What's up vic


----------



## eric in cali

hey vick 
iwent on IMPALAS (CHICOS) MYSPACE, they have pics up of the show this year your bikes and mine are on there


----------



## vicmarcos

sweet


----------



## vicmarcos

whats the web site


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 12 2009, 06:56 PM~14751025
> *What's up vic
> *


 :uh: WHAT UP LOCO,GOIN TO VEGAS?TEAM CALI GOT TO MAKE THAT PHOT OP AT THE SHOW LIKE AT SAN BERDOO,GOTTA REP CALIFAS,TU SABES :nicoderm:


----------



## eric in cali

you need a myspace,then look up impala cc chico, then look into there pics , then you want 9th annual show


----------



## 66wita6

MORNIN TEAM CALI,WAS SUP MR 559 :yes:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 13 2009, 09:46 PM~14765098
> *you need a myspace,then look up impala cc chico, then look into there pics , then you want 9th annual show
> *


cool thanks


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 14 2009, 05:26 AM~14767015
> *MORNIN TEAM CALI,WAS SUP MR 559 :yes:
> *



G.m homie, you know ill be at Vegas!


----------



## 66wita6

GOT THE BIKES ALREADY PRE REG'S DONE :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

vic 
when you get a myspace let me know


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

InVasion Custom Car Show Aug 29 2009, Invasion 09 in Clovis Ca
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880









STREETLOW MAGAZINE COSTA MESA CAR SHOW, AUGUST 30th 2009
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490937









*"CHAIN" San Jose Bay Area Bike Show, Saturday sept 19th 2009*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491513

















LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3rd Annual Supershow, Sept. 27th, 2009
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477782

What other shows am I missing here? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14787842
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WHATS UP VIC


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 16 2009, 09:35 PM~14788563
> *WHATS UP VIC
> *


WAS SUP LOCO,GONA DO VEGAS?


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202514/index.html


----------



## djrascal




----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 17 2009, 05:32 PM~14795880
> *WAS SUP LOCO,GONA DO VEGAS?
> *


FO SHOW HOMIE IMA ROLL OVER THERE


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

eric any progress on ur bikes?? i got some other parts getting worked on.. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 02:18 PM~14778510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InVasion Custom Car Show Aug 29 2009, Invasion 09 in Clovis Ca
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE COSTA MESA CAR SHOW, AUGUST 30th 2009
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "CHAIN" San Jose Bay Area Bike Show, Saturday sept 19th 2009
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3rd Annual Supershow, Sept. 27th, 2009
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477782
> 
> What other shows am I missing here?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2009, 07:29 PM~14821207
> *
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2009, 07:31 PM~14821232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric in cali

very little work on the fire bike between trying to work and foot ball it dont work much , im trying to get the fire bike done before dec. (x mas parade)
i hooked up with my old club,but im still with the truriderz , the heat dont help eather (no cover to work under )
i just took this pic the other day , ill have 5 bikes @hot o rama next year


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 19 2009, 10:41 PM~14824086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very little work on the fire bike between trying to work and foot ball it dont work much , im trying to get the fire bike done before dec. (x mas parade)
> i hooked up with my old club,but im still with the truriderz , the heat dont help  eather (no cover to work under )
> i just took this pic the other day , ill have 5 bikes @hot o rama next year
> *


thats cool we'll have two trikes and 5 bikes and my niece should be bring their bike also.. r the other bikes coming out next year for the show from ur bike club?


----------



## eric in cali

not sure what there doing last i heard there selling them but its talk


----------



## CE 707

what up everyone


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 20 2009, 04:34 PM~14831186
> *not sure what there doing last i heard there selling them but its talk
> *


why r they getting cars now??


----------



## eric in cali

there bring cars not bikes , 09 hot o rama they had 2 other bikes beside mine we have 12-13 bikes (we had 4 there)other shows ive been cenco was the only time we had more there


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14834094
> *there bring cars not bikes , 09 hot o rama they had 2 other bikes beside mine we have  12-13 bikes (we had 4 there)other shows ive been cenco was the only time we had more there
> *


wow i think ive only seen like three of them....r they going to have them out on cinco then next year???


----------



## eric in cali

not sure what there doing


----------



## 66wita6

MORNIN TEAM CALI :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 23 2009, 09:24 AM~14853699
> *MORNIN TEAM CALI :wave:
> *


what's up homie? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

NADA,MI N THE SHORTY,OWNER OF THE GANGSTA,MAKIN SUM MINOR CHANGES ON THE TRIKE....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 23 2009, 07:17 PM~14857808
> *NADA,MI N THE SHORTY,OWNER OF THE GANGSTA,MAKIN SUM MINOR CHANGES ON THE TRIKE....
> *


ya just a few


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 26 2009, 06:27 PM~14891209
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can any one guess whos bike is on this flyer? :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 AM~14895781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one guess whos bike is on this flyer?  :biggrin:
> *


i think its yours :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 AM~14895781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one guess whos bike is on this flyer?  :biggrin:
> *


yup there bike juge lol thats a old pic 3 years old


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2009, 07:44 AM~14895781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one guess whos bike is on this flyer?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 27 2009, 09:05 AM~14896907
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


bring my dog back


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 27 2009, 07:27 AM~14896052
> *i think its yours :biggrin:
> *


Yup, from the Visalia show WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY back in the day. Before I had murals or anything.


----------



## eric in cali

vic 
i need some aztac pics for a bike im doing for a kid could you send me some good ones ,or give me a good sight ?
the seat will kick but


----------



## vicmarcos

just google aztec then look up what u want as far as that goes like warriors, gods etc. :biggrin: hey i got a frame for u if u want it..


----------



## eric in cali

i lost my job ,if its free ill take it ..post a pic of it buddy ..
me loosing my job is why i havent the parts yet


----------



## vicmarcos

i know that feeling my job has slowed way down $$$ tight right now
:biggrin: its urs free :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

its the one i got off of ur club pres..


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

WHUT UP CALI! HERES VIDEO OF OUR BIKE CLUB SUPREME STYLE BC AND TWISTED MINDS BC ON THE LOCAL NEWS. TTT FOR TEAM CALI!!
http://www.kusi.com/news/goodmorning/55080962.html


----------



## eric in cali

sure ill talke it when and were doyou want to meet


----------



## ROSunshine

Last pic of my bike like this, shes Finally getting flaked out this weekend! Just in time for the show! :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

hey rosunshine
nice bike


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 28 2009, 01:34 PM~14911568
> *sure ill talke it when and were doyou want to meet
> *


i'll give u a call tomarrow..


----------



## eric in cali

IM AT EHS TOMARROW @ 215-230 COULD YOU MEET ME THERE AT THE FRONT GATE OF THE FIELD ?
ILL CALL


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

thinks again vic for the frame . did you ever find out what the frame is ? its not a schwinn.....


----------



## vicmarcos

no i'm sure its just a china..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TEAM CALI - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14940235
> *TEAM CALI - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14940235
> *TEAM CALI - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.
> *


:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 08:52 PM~14942627
> *:|
> *


I guess the truth hurts.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14940235
> *TEAM RAUL - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14940235
> *TEAM CALI - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.
> *


SO TEAM CALI ON THE SHIRTS IN VEGAS


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:07 PM~14944376
> *SO TEAM CALI ON THE SHIRTS IN VEGAS
> *


only if you pay for my shirt to get done :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 1 2009, 12:09 AM~14944394
> *only if you pay for my shirt to get done :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YEAH I AGREEBUT NO ME.... RAUL HOOK IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## eric in cali

i think we should have TEAM CALI shirts done up ,to show people what were about ..................
for a design thestate of CALIFORNIA w/ the wards team cali in old english letters

what does every one think ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14940235
> *TEAM CALI - BORN FROM THE HATRED AND IGNORANCE OF OTHERS.
> *


OVER-RATED SELF INDUCE HATRED :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 1 2009, 12:55 AM~14944714
> *i think we should have TEAM CALI shirts done up ,to show people what were about ..................
> for a design  thestate of CALIFORNIA w/ the wards team cali  in old english letters
> 
> what does every one think ?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: *i rather were my club shirt to tell where im from* :|


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14944376
> *SO TEAM CALI ON THE SHIRTS IN VEGAS
> *


OURS ARE GOING TO HAVE THE CLUB LOGO AND UNDER IT NICE SCRIPT WRITING THAT SAYS SAN DIEGO CA...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14944714
> *i think we should have TEAM CALI shirts done up ,to show people what were about ..................
> for a design  thestate of CALIFORNIA w/ the wards team cali  in old english letters
> 
> what does every one think ?
> *


I think alot of people rather wear there club shirts. Im down to do some embroidery on the sleeve or something like that. Or even a pendant?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 1 2009, 07:30 PM~14951494
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: i rather were my club shirt to tell where im from  :|
> *


lemme have your team cali shirt :angry:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 1 2009, 10:35 PM~14955696
> *lemme have your team cali shirt :angry:
> *


ILL GIVE U A CHULA VISTA,CALI LIL LEAGUE BASEBALL SHIRT WITH A BIG 10/0 ON THE BACK.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: OH AND THEY ARE FROM CALI,, :0 :worship:


----------



## eric in cali

the embroidery is good on club shirts ,but what about people like vic he a none club , im just throghing out ideals 
or heres an ideal have a small sign saying TEAM CALI next to our bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 1 2009, 11:35 PM~14955696
> *lemme have your team cali shirt :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 10:54 PM~14942653
> *I guess the truth hurts.
> *


No hate from Texas


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959611
> *No hate from Texas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2009, 10:34 PM~14955688
> *I think alot of people rather wear there club shirts. Im down to do some embroidery on the sleeve or something like that. Or even a pendant?
> *


wow wasnt i talkikng to u about that


----------



## azteca de oro

Who ever is going to vegas .let's get that cali line up rep big in vegas. So who's going.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 2 2009, 07:01 PM~14963971
> *Who ever is going to vegas .let's get that cali line up rep big in vegas. So who's going.
> *


me me me me :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14964590
> *me me me me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14962864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI.........POSTIN UP N REPPIN IN VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo, clean your pm box raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 5 2009, 09:37 PM~14992881
> *yo, clean your pm box raul.
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALIFAS!!








:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## 66wita6

..................MORNIN TEAM..........








:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2009, 07:03 AM~15002140
> *..................MORNIN TEAM..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


thats cool dogg


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2009, 09:35 AM~14995062
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALIFAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


THATS GONNA BE MY NEXT TAT


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2009, 05:36 PM~15006982
> *THATS GONNA BE MY NEXT TAT
> *


  that's gonna be a cool tat dogg


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2009, 06:02 PM~14940235


*
IM GLAD IM THE FOUNDER OF THIS TEAM!!!!!*


----------



## djrascal

Who is heading out to Antioch this weekend?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15007118
> * that's gonna be a cool tat dogg
> *


SPANKZ


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2009, 01:14 AM~15011615
> *IM GLAD IM THE FOUNDER OF THIS TEAM!!!!!*[/size][/color]
> [/b]


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo.


----------



## bullet one




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

ANY ONE FROM SAN DIEGO GOING TO JST THIS SUNDAY,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15022331
> *ANY ONE FROM SAN DIEGO GOING TO JST THIS SUNDAY,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT BE THERE JUST TO SEE WHATS UP


----------



## ROSunshine

Almost here!


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15020996
> *yo.
> *


yo.


----------



## Stilo-G

Yo-Yo :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15031057
> *:|
> *


 :twak:


----------



## vicmarcos

anyone going to the show in woodland on the 27th?


----------



## eric in cali

vic 
how much is bikes?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15034437
> *vic
> how much is bikes?
> *


not sure i think 15


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 9 2009, 06:43 PM~15031422
> *anyone going to the show in woodland on the 27th?
> *


ill be there


----------



## eric in cali

see if i can get the money to make it (not sure)


----------



## ROSunshine

RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE
PAID VACATION TO LAS VEGAS!
TWO NIGHT STAY AT THE MGM GRAND ON THE 35 FLOOR,
WITH ROUND TRIP AIR FAIR!
JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15034569
> *ill be there
> *


cool see u there


----------



## eric in cali

hey clown confution 
look up WWW.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.COM not sure what page (page 10 -12 ) theres a pic of your bike 
socios has a car and a bike as well 

'' GOOD JOB TO YOU ALL'' :thumbsup: 

vic the chico impalas issue is coming


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 10 2009, 04:37 PM~15042434
> *hey clown confution
> look up WWW.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.COM  not sure what page (page 10 -12 ) theres a pic of your bike
> socios has a car  and a bike as well
> 
> ''  GOOD JOB TO YOU ALL''  :thumbsup:
> 
> vic the chico impalas issue is coming
> *


cool let me know when i'll get one..


----------



## vicmarcos

just got my seat pan back all muraled up.. :biggrin: pics of it r on my topic..


----------



## eric in cali

vic post up a pic of the seat


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 12 2009, 12:21 PM~15060536
> *vic post up a pic of the seat
> *


i did on my topic El Ultimo Emperador also about to post up from the show today.. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 10 2009, 04:37 PM~15042434
> *hey clown confution
> look up WWW.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.COM  not sure what page (page 10 -12 ) theres a pic of your bike
> socios has a car  and a bike as well
> 
> ''  GOOD JOB TO YOU ALL''  :thumbsup:
> 
> vic the chico impalas issue is coming
> *


i know i was there when they did it and they told me they were going to put it on there.


----------



## vicmarcos

:wave:


----------



## doublepumped




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## vicmarcos

:h5:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave: TEAM CALI!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## azteca de oro

Vamonos a vegas rep big in vegas we started the lowrider bikes in cali .let's get the california line up .show the othere states how we doin.:h5:


----------



## 66wita6

X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

:uh:COUPLE OF WEEKS TOGO,QUE NO BULLET,TEAM CALI TO THE MOFOKIN TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal

we taking a *TEAM CALI* pic this year in Vegas ??


----------



## 66wita6

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI PIC FROM LRM SAN BERDOO '09


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15178535
> *TEAM CALI PIC FROM LRM SAN BERDOO '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was looking at noah..


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 24 2009, 06:22 PM~15179040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i was looking at noah..
> *


FAGGG


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 24 2009, 06:41 PM~15178535
> *TEAM CALI PIC FROM LRM SAN BERDOO '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait tell next year going to roll out deep


----------



## LocoSoCal

time??


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 66wita6

:uh: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## eric in cali

EVERY ONE THATS GOING TO WOODLAND ON SUNDAY DRIVE SAFE , POST LOTS PICS , I CANT MAKE IT AGAIN 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## MR.559




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 26 2009, 09:28 PM~15196145
> *EVERY ONE THATS GOING TO WOODLAND ON SUNDAY  DRIVE SAFE , POST LOTS PICS , I CANT MAKE IT AGAIN
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> *


















































24ubra.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos

thats all the pics i got,,i know i missed some sorry to those i missed


----------



## eric in cali

looks like there was a lot of nice bike there congrads to all winners , wish i could of went 
vic thanks for posting the pics


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 28 2009, 04:20 PM~15210657
> *looks like there was a lot of nice bike there congrads to all winners , wish i could of went
> vic thanks for posting the pics
> *


no problem ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI RITE HERE :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

1 MORE WEEK TILL VEGAS,POST WHAT CLUB,AND WHAT YOU'LL BE SHOWIN THIER,TEAM CALI GOIN TO REPP HARD AT VEGAS,WHEATHER IT BE INDOORS OR OUTDOORS!!
66wita6 n GANGSTA BOOGIE II PUSHIN THE SANTANA B.C.....
























POST IF YOUR SHOWIN TEAM CALI


----------



## LocoSoCal

ill be leaving tomorrow


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

u ready team cali


----------



## eric in cali

every one going to vegas or all ready there have fun for me ,drive safe , post lots of pics


----------



## 66wita6

GETTIN CLOSER ........TEAM CALIFAS GONA REP HARD AT THE LRM LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15295901
> *GETTIN CLOSER ........TEAM CALIFAS GONA REP HARD AT THE LRM LAS  VEGAS SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE THIS SHOW


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 66wita6

JUST GOT IN,LOOKS LIKE TEAM CALI DID PURTY GOOD AT THIS SHOW.....
TOPDOGS B.C :thumbsup: 
SOCIOS B.C :thumbsup: 
SANTANA B.C :thumbsup: 
I'LL BE POSTIN SUM PICS IN A BIT


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 12 2009, 04:34 PM~15335134
> *JUST GOT IN,LOOKS LIKE TEAM CALI DID PURTY GOOD AT THIS SHOW.....
> TOPDOGS B.C :thumbsup:
> SOCIOS B.C :thumbsup:
> SANTANA B.C :thumbsup:
> I'LL BE POSTIN SUM PICS IN A BIT
> *




What's up Vick good chilling with you again! And gracias for looking after the bikes and the goodies bag. Straight up firme homie! See you at the next one


----------



## 66wita6

DE NADA CARNAL,PARA ESO ESTAMOS :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15335134
> *JUST GOT IN,LOOKS LIKE TEAM CALI DID PURTY GOOD AT THIS SHOW.....
> TOPDOGS B.C :thumbsup:
> SOCIOS B.C :thumbsup:
> SANTANA B.C :thumbsup:
> I'LL BE POSTIN SUM PICS IN A BIT
> *


Rollerz Only


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2009, 06:17 PM~15335531
> *Rollerz Only
> *


congrates on ur win bro


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2009, 06:19 PM~15335547
> *congrates on ur win bro
> *


same to you


----------



## 66wita6

SO HOW DID TEAM CALI DO?
GANGST BOOGIE,1st SEMI TRIKE








THE PEA PICKER,2nd OG


----------



## eric in cali

CONGRADS TO ALL THE TEAM CALI WINNERS


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI....


----------



## 66wita6

POST YOUR PIC IF YOU REPPED AT THE SHOW


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15359613
> *POST YOUR PIC IF YOU REPPED AT THE SHOW
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2009, 10:50 AM~15377679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tobad that wasnt the real one


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 10:53 AM~15377710
> *tobad that wasnt the real one
> *


nope but the real owner of field of dreams owns this one :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup hes a cool dude


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 10:57 AM~15377745
> *yup hes a cool dude
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: do you have any more pics of his bike??


----------



## Clown Confusion

nah bro


----------



## BASH3R

its all good


----------



## 78mc

It was cool kicking it with all the guys from Team Cali . I have been out of the game for 11 years. And is not the same. I got to get out of the old school. Bigg ups to all the guy from north to south. Elite,topp Dogs ,Clown Confution & Mexica.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15383210
> *It was cool kicking it with all the guys from Team Cali . I have been out of the game for 11 years. And is not the same. I got to get out of the old school. Bigg ups to all the guy from north to south. Elite,topp Dogs ,Clown Confution & Mexica.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15383210
> *It was cool kicking it with all the guys from Team Cali . I have been out of the game for 11 years. And is not the same. I got to get out of the old school. Bigg ups to all the guy from north to south. Elite,topp Dogs ,Clown Confution & Mexica.
> *


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15383250
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 16 2009, 09:20 PM~15383306
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

:h5:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2009, 10:54 AM~15377724
> *nope but the real owner of field of dreams owns this one  :biggrin:
> *


anymore pics


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15383210
> *It was cool kicking it with all the guys from Team Cali . I have been out of the game for 11 years. And is not the same. I got to get out of the old school. Bigg ups to all the guy from north to south. Elite,topp Dogs ,Clown Confution & Mexica.
> *


what did you used to have bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2009, 04:37 PM~15404511
> *what did you used to have bro
> *


I had a Kandy orange schwinn called Brat. It was in LRB in 99. They did the photo's in 96 . By then I was out with my car.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2009, 04:36 PM~15404498
> *anymore pics
> *


naw i didnt take any pics at vegas :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15408330
> *I had a Kandy orange schwinn called Brat. It was in LRB in 99. They did the photo's in 96 . By then I was out with my car.
> *


shit im trying to think of it do you have the spread of it in the mag


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 20 2009, 03:13 PM~15414847
> *shit im trying to think of it do you have the spread of it in the mag
> *


It's was in winter '99. I would have to go to my mom's to get it. It's someway there??? I'll see if I can get there get over so I can post. It's the one with Mike Lopez on the cover.


----------



## CE 707

oh thats the same one my trike came out in when I took it to vegas


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2009, 01:19 AM~15420152
> *oh thats the same one my trike came out in when I took it to vegas
> *


what was the name of your trike ?


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2009, 02:53 PM~15424959
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Serigo


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 21 2009, 08:46 PM~15429302
> *What's up Serigo
> *


Sup Mike :wave: very *sorry*about your bike rail


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2009, 06:23 AM~15432166
> *Sup Mike :wave:  very sorryabout your bike rail
> *


It's cool. I get another.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 22 2009, 12:19 PM~15435036
> *It's cool.  I get another.
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## eric in cali

I JUST PICED UP A LIL KIDS TRIKE CAN ANY ONE TELL ME IF HERES ANY AFTER MARKET PARTS FOR IT AND ARE THEY EASY TO CUSTOM ? PM ME


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

BUEN DIA TEAM CALI :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WHAT IT DEW TEAM CALI....


----------



## eric in cali

calling all bikes,intage, pedal cars

if any one wants to cruse up to redding in april for a show in april pm me your address, and ill mail out flyers (this computer wont let me post it on here )

or yoou got to there web sight WWW.HOT-ORAMA.COM (you could reg. on line as well ,they are taking reg. now)


bike fees are $10 each


----------



## dave_st214

here you go homie the flier for you.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2009, 06:23 AM~15432166
> *Sup Mike :wave:  very sorryabout your bike rail
> *


lier :biggrin: hes gettn a 12'' now mike


----------



## eric in cali

hey dave thank you for helpping by posting the flyer , all the imfo is there or pm me ill send it out to you 


DAVE THANKS AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 31 2009, 10:07 PM~15525699
> *hey dave thank you for helpping by posting the flyer , all the imfo is there or pm me ill send it out to you
> DAVE THANKS AGAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:420:


----------



## eric in cali

just got ward from HOT-O-RAMA (car show in town )will be putting my bikes in the flyers and poster


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15594198
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: I will have some updates for you soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good luck to everyone at the Traffic and San Diego Indoor shows. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2009, 02:23 PM~15598835
> *Good luck to everyone at the Traffic and San Diego Indoor shows.  :biggrin:
> *


INDOOR SHOW WAS FUCKING SICK TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15603857
> *INDOOR SHOW WAS FUCKING SICK TODAY  :cheesy:
> *


Any pics?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15603944
> *Any pics?
> *


YEAH I GOT A FEW THERE WAS ONLY LIKE 12 BIKES OUT THERE LET ME JUST UPLOAD THEM, THERES THIS NEW BIKE I HAVENT SEEN WITH A SICK ASS DISPLAY ILL POST PICS :cheesy:


----------



## eric in cali

hey guys ive got a problume ,the web sight ive looked up schwinns isnt working ,, could some one look up a couple frames for me or send me a working sight ?


1 frame #s HAO38227

2 FRAME#s CH107123


PLEASE HELP BY PMing me all the imfo


----------



## 78mc

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 14 2009, 09:03 AM~15663150
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Mike


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 14 2009, 09:19 AM~15663253
> *Sup Mike
> *


Just here busy with the family. You?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 14 2009, 05:11 PM~15666211
> *Just here busy with the family. You?
> *


trying to gear up for the holidays


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 15 2009, 02:58 PM~15672029
> *trying to gear up for the holidays
> *


Oh yeah. Here they come!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2009, 11:42 PM~15711200
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 19 2009, 07:02 AM~15712577
> *:nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	910
76'_SCHWINN	602
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	538
PICAZZO	536
CE 707	258
SAC_TOWN	256
66wita6	138
STR8_CLOWN'N	134
SIC'N'TWISTED	130
MR.559	124
BLVD_SCHWINN	102
NorCalLux	99
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	96
Lil Spanks	89
vicmarcos	77
FRISCO KID	69
eric in cali	61
Artistics.TX	51
djrascal	50
sanjo_nena408	45
KaDa	45
the poor boys	43
ShotCallers O.C.	40
Clown confution	40
IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
lowriderjoker77	30
bullet one	30
78 Monte 4 Life	28
LocoSoCal	28
bad news	27
POISON 831	26
chamuco61	26
lowriderlovin65	24
Droop$	24
BASH3R	24
azteca de oro	24
JUSTDEEZ	23
chicanolegacysf	20
G~MoneyCustoms	20
chris23	18
RAIDERSEQUAL	17
Stilo-G	16
R.O.C	15
Billy	14
lowrid3r	14
LILHOBBZ805	13
noe_from_texas	12
78mc	11
mitchell26	11
sureñosbluez	10
dave_st214	10
Steve9663	9
650 ReGaL	9
AMB1800	9
ghost-rider	8
tequila sunrise	8
UpInSmoke619	8
Down Low 74	7
bigshod	7
lesstime	7
ROSunshine	7
casper805	7
robz1904	7
MEXICA	7
CaliKing314	7
RollinBlue	6
eric ramos	6
Ronin	6
joe bristol	6
lowdhotchkiss	5
big9er	5
GABINO	5
NaturalHighII	5
EL SOCIO	4
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
BABOSO HYDROS	3
gizmo1	3
BIG WHIT 64	3
FLEETWOOD PENA	3
86' Chevy	3
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
G Style	3
eastbay_drop	3
pauls 1967	3
66 schwinn	3
TonyO	3
DirtyBird2	3
RO-BC	2
my daughter bike	2
Drop'em	2
DVS	2
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	2
CE4LIFE	2
charger24	2
MR.SHADES	2
BROWN CHEVY	2
68 CHEVY	2
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
Badass93	1
REC	1
Bert55	1
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
Wickeddragon68	1
majestic bike club	1
Rusty193	1
luxuriousloc's	1
RidinLowBC	1
GOODTIMES CC	1
EL RAIDER	1
calistyle	1
doublepumped	1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
schwinn1964	1
Dion Rides	1
schwinn1966	1
187 dunks	1
Str8crazy80	1
I.N.S.P....S.J	1
huggybear!	1
lowlife-biker	1
OGDinoe1	1
ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
savvyKid	1
chavez1mc	1
BIGTITO64	1
lowriderwiz	1
LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
Mannys_Bike_Shop	1
CYCLON3	1
DVNRDGRS	1
7UP_BIKE	1
KreWx8	1
Mr.GreenEyes 1	1
KaLiRiDeR	1
kustombuilder	1
Raguness	1
Str8sharkin78	1
ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.	1
-SUPER62-	1
kiki	1
show-bound	1
EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
LowerDinU	1
CHE1	1
LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
johnnys121	1


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15761520
> *socios b.c. prez	910
> 76'_SCHWINN	602
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	538
> PICAZZO	536
> CE 707	258
> SAC_TOWN	256
> 66wita6	138
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	130
> MR.559	124
> BLVD_SCHWINN	102
> NorCalLux	99
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	96
> Lil Spanks	89
> 
> *


a big whorrrrrrrrrrrrrreee


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15763036
> *a big whorrrrrrrrrrrrrreee
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 12:30 AM~15763111
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN

:ugh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2009, 12:27 AM~15742559
> *:biggrin:
> *


who has the time to type all this


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## vicmarcos

just got a new computer.... the last one my boy broke the hard drive.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 23 2009, 11:30 PM~15763117
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 12:28 PM~15767289
> *who has the time to type all this
> *


Just copy and paste.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 24 2009, 03:37 PM~15768917
> *just got a new computer.... the last one my boy broke the hard drive.....
> *


I was wondering what happened to you. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

New LRM tour.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 06:00 PM~15770450
> *I was wondering what happened to you.  :biggrin:
> *


at least someone was :roflmao: waz up?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15770696
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> New LRM tour.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 09:42 PM~15773172
> *
> *


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15770696
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> New LRM tour.
> *


I WISH


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 12:22 PM~15778750
> *I WISH
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2009, 07:48 PM~15782396
> *:dunno:
> *


IS THAT REALLY GONNA HAPPEN :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 06:56 PM~15782529
> *IS THAT REALLY GONNA HAPPEN  :0
> *


simon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15770696
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> New LRM tour.
> *


FUCK YEAH HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR IT


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## 78mc

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15788417
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


same to u bro


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI ........HAPPY THANKSGIVING :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2009, 12:22 PM~15778750
> *I WISH
> *


I go to san diego.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2009, 05:25 PM~15770696
> *Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> New LRM tour.
> *


 :0 big tour! i thought they weren't gonna do vegas anymore?


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 06:45 PM~15807871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THAT LOOKS HELLA TIGHT!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15809355
> *I go to san diego.
> *


COO HOMIE CAILE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP CALI. ANY DATE ON THE PHOENIX SHOW?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vicmarcos

whats up eric....anything new yet..r u going to the X-mas parade with the bikes this year and when is it gonna be?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vicmarcos

anyone know when the supershow is gonna be in vegas this year....the date


----------



## dave_st214

What it do Cali.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UUUUP... :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15883527
> *anyone know when the supershow is gonna be in vegas this year....the date
> *


not this year i meant next year 2010


----------



## eric in cali

2009 xmas pardae we took the fire bike and the military bike) we got 1st


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 PM~15933186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 xmas pardae  we took the fire bike and the military bike)  we got 1st
> *


congrats any pics of the bikes in the light :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

LIKE WHAT ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559




----------



## azteca de oro

TTT puro california.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Dec 10 2009, 02:27 PM~15938739
> *LIKE WHAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad for that free frame i gave you ,,,,like the way you cut the seat post ,,,,but do u have pics of the firefighter bike?


----------



## eric in cali

this bike isnt done yet ..... the frame is yours its probly getting painted this weekend i hope


i need full twisted forks and handle bars, to finsh the parts for your frame


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Dec 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15943624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bike isnt done yet ..... the frame is yours its probly getting painted this weekend i hope
> i need full twisted forks and handle bars, to finsh the parts for your frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice good job


----------



## vicmarcos

what bout the girls bike u started anything on it yet


----------



## eric in cali

this one ? we cleaned it up and took off the bell and the basket .we're leaving it the way it is . its going in the vintage bikes at hot o rama.

after that not sure whats going on


----------



## eric in cali

i got this for free im hopping to have it custom when this weater worms up


----------



## dave_st214

Good afternoon califas


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 10 2009, 08:14 PM~15942414
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP DOG?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They aint ready. :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 06:04 PM~15952173
> *They aint ready.  :|
> *


kwot3d 4 truff :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Kidblack




----------



## Kidblack

im new to lay it low and thi is my 1973 schwinn


----------



## eric in cali

cali stopping in to say hi and nice bike homie


----------



## Kidblack

im trying to get this shit done right now


----------



## eric in cali

the bike looks good kid , id reverce the spring to the front in front of the bar, it will rack it out more ...... thats what i do to all my bikes ..heres on for the look


----------



## Kidblack

that looks pretty clean with that skull poping out the frame


----------



## eric in cali

thanks bro cant wait to see the out come of your ride


----------



## Kidblack

i got to fix it a piece chipped off of the bondo


----------



## eric in cali

what color are you painting your bike hommie ?
heres what im working on ....... were in cali do you live ?


----------



## Kidblack

central cali im thinking a light tan or burnt orange


----------



## eric in cali

id do it burnt orange , 
theres a show here in redding california called hot o rama , love for you to finish it and bring up in april 


www.hot-orama.com any bike $10


----------



## Kidblack

wat year is that frame i got one the same way right now its primered black and its a 1969


----------



## vicmarcos

the only thing not so good about hot o rama is :

#1:for people from out of town; you really need to have your bike in for all three days in order to get it judged right...and a lot of people cant or won't do that...

#2: is they only have 2 catagories for bikes and only one bike can place for each catagories...there is no 2nd or 3rd places...

but it is a cool show to go if you are local or have the time to come up to stay 

i know i'll be there this year  :biggrin: 

with some new bikes i've been working on...and some new stuff on the other bikes i had there last year :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

and eric 

do you know if they are going to have more room to set up the bikes inside and not try to have us move outside... especially since it rained last year?

i think i'll call Joe and just get 2 or 3 car spots that way i'll have enough room inside just in case it rains or they try to make us squeeze altogether last last year..


----------



## eric in cali

i think its a 68 ''up for sale "
vick next year 2011 theres a class for tykes only . i talk to hot o rama abought it, i got my bikes there all 3 days and i dont win (lol)


----------



## eric in cali

i lost the badge but it is schwinn


----------



## Kidblack

i found this frame in back of a garage the person who had it before fucked it all up it was covered with house paint so i took it all off and thats what i got now


----------



## vicmarcos

ya thats what im talking about...cause we not even going to enter the trike this year.. just take it and set it up ,,,but i guess we'll enter it then :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

there talking about puttin motor cycles ,bikes, models and enterainment 
in there


----------



## Kidblack

yeah mines a schwinn to its all original but just missing the kickstand


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## eric in cali

looks goood kid


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 16 2009, 10:18 PM~16005108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks it'll have some new face parts by april


----------



## Kidblack

this is another one im working on


----------



## eric in cali

sweet


----------



## Kidblack

i got 6 bikes


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 10:35 PM~16005331
> *i got 6 bikes
> *


i have 5


----------



## Kidblack

wat colors


----------



## eric in cali

i got 7-8. im done so im getting rid of extra stuff


----------



## Kidblack

o like wat


----------



## eric in cali

heres some bikes if done and some im working on


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 16 2009, 11:18 PM~16005108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is that at


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2009, 01:12 PM~16010576
> *where is that at
> *


thats pretty clean im hoping to have mine done like that


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2009, 01:12 PM~16010576
> *where is that at
> *


in redding ca.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 17 2009, 01:32 PM~16010730
> *thats pretty clean im hoping to have mine done like that
> *


thanks alot homie...means alot to my son


----------



## Kidblack

what did you put on the other side of the crank


----------



## vicmarcos

its a sproket


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 17 2009, 10:10 PM~16016181
> *what did you put on the other side of the crank
> *


details.


----------



## Kidblack

how did you get that piece on there


----------



## vicmarcos

just tokk off the pedal and slid it on


----------



## Kidblack

it aint rubbing


----------



## vicmarcos

no it doesn't move


----------



## Kidblack

o shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2009, 11:05 PM~16016721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



o yeah i heard about that im gonna try to take stuff out there


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2009, 10:05 PM~16016721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2009, 12:05 AM~16016721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL BE AT THIS SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2009, 11:55 PM~16017132
> *ILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 16 2009, 10:18 PM~16005108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is in redding at the SUNDIAL BRIDGE


----------



## vicmarcos

TTT for team cali uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2009, 10:55 PM~16017132
> *ILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> *


x22


----------



## MEXICA

:cheesy:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:56 AM~16045619
> *:cheesy:
> *


What's up Noah????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 20 2009, 03:26 PM~16038686
> *x22
> *


LETS ROLL UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They aint ready!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## vicmarcos

whats up team cali..so is the san bernadino show April 4th or June something?anyone know for sure?/?? :dunno:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## eric in cali

MERRY XMAS TO TEAM CALI, HOPE EVERY ONE GETS WHAT THEY WANT AND BE SAFE GOING TO FRIENDS AND FAMILIES HOUSES


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Dec 24 2009, 07:14 PM~16082413
> *MERRY XMAS TO  TEAM CALI, HOPE EVERY ONE GETS WHAT THEY WANT AND BE SAFE GOING TO FRIENDS AND FAMILIES HOUSES
> *


x2 first time comen to this topic.. so happy x mas you all.


----------



## vicmarcos

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL :x: :x: :x: ONLY GET WANT YOU WANT IF YOU WERE GOOD ENOUGH KEEP HOPING


----------



## REC




----------



## dave_st214

Merry Christmas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)

Latest tour info...


----------



## vicmarcos

cool we'll be at the san bernadino show as well as the vallejo show and VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 02:20 PM~16088191
> *2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
> June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
> July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
> October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
> **Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838
> 
> March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
> TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
> TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
> TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
> 
> Latest tour info...
> *


locosolcal said that he talked to the lrm n they said there was only going to be 4 shows


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Dec 25 2009, 04:24 PM~16088962
> *locosolcal said that he talked to the lrm n they said there was only going to be 4 shows
> *


4 official LRM shows. The rest are going to be sanctioned so if you place at one of those shows you would qualify for vegas if your sweepstakes. Looks like there are 4 confirmed sanctioned shows and 6 to be announced.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 03:35 PM~16089018
> *4 official LRM shows. The rest are going to be sanctioned so if you place at one of those shows you would qualify for vegas if your sweepstakes. Looks like there are 4 confirmed sanctioned shows and 6 to be announced.
> *


so you can qualify at a santion show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 26 2009, 08:00 AM~16092758
> *so you can qualify at a santion show?
> *


yes


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 01:20 PM~16088191
> *2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
> June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
> July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
> October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
> **Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838
> 
> March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
> TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
> TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
> TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
> 
> Latest tour info...
> *


so san diegos my first stop


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 09:26 AM~16093314
> *yes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 26 2009, 03:39 PM~16095233
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Which show you going to be at?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 02:45 PM~16095257
> *Which show you going to be at?
> *


well you know i'll try to get a photographer to all of them lol but as for me going it depends on when my bike is done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## vicmarcos

TTT team cali :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

MY NEW SPROKET BY KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHAT'S UP CALI HOWS EVERYBODY?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 7 2010, 10:18 AM~16213681
> *MY NEW SPROKET BY KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 8 2010, 02:16 PM~16227251
> *WHAT'S UP CALI HOWS EVERYBODY?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 7 2010, 10:18 AM~16213681
> *MY NEW SPROKET BY KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah when I was down there your sprocket caught my eye, its gonna look bad ass on your bike!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

cali....ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Dey aint ready... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 7 2010, 10:18 AM~16213681
> *MY NEW SPROKET BY KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u finely got it


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 10 2010, 02:46 PM~16245833
> *u finely got it
> *


ya ....
it was worth the wait though :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16244636
> *Yeah when I was down there your sprocket caught my eye, its gonna look bad ass on your bike!
> *


ya just waiting to get everything else before i put it on....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## wsrider

CALI -TTT coming out hard 2010  see you at the shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

nce


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:57 AM~16325528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2010, 11:59 AM~16326597
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16325528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 18 2010, 10:57 AM~16325528-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 18 2010, 12:59 PM~16326597
> *:thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azteca de oro_@Jan 20 2010, 12:18 AM~16347884
> *
> *


ALL OF YOU SHOULD COME DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 18 2010, 10:58 AM~16325542
> *nce
> *


YOU TOO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 19 2010, 11:41 PM~16348119
> *ALL OF YOU SHOULD COME DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


As soon as I get one of my bikes done I will be down there all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16356373
> *As soon as I get one of my bikes done I will be down there all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


lieing sack of crap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16356694
> *lieing sack of crap
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16356716
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16356894
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16325528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf san diego its on :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16325528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEMBERS ONLY ,,,BIKE AND PEDDAL CAR CLUB ,,,,,WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,,,REPRESENTING NC SAN DIEGO,,,,,,,TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16356373
> *As soon as I get one of my bikes done I will be down there all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


COO


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707




----------



## azteca de oro

TTMT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:48 PM~16436334
> *
> *


saludos to all the Team cali people..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 27 2010, 11:17 PM~16436688
> *saludos to all the Team cali people..
> *


Orale homie! We will see you at the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2010, 12:00 AM~16437117
> *Orale homie! We will see you at the shows.  :biggrin:
> *


koo I lost your no.. need to talk to you.. late.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..FOR TEAM CALI....SAN DIEGO.... :wow:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:45 AM~16437687
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..FOR TEAM CALI....SAN DIEGO.... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww shit.. last time I seen one of those scooters for sale on a yard sale.. :banghead: :banghead: they wanted five bucks.. man didn't know ppl fixed em tooo.. :banghead: might try to remember where it is I seen it.. and drive by again see if its still for sale..

found an oldschool trike the brand is an A.M.G.! I think it was a twenty inch tire on the front with 8 inch on the rear.. . people are in to those too ??


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 28 2010, 11:49 PM~16448146
> *aww shit.. last time I seen one of those scooters for sale on a yard sale.. :banghead:  :banghead: they wanted five bucks.. man didn't know ppl fixed em tooo..  :banghead: might try to remember where it is I seen it.. and drive by again see if its still for sale..
> 
> found an oldschool trike  the brand is an A.M.G.! I think it was a twenty inch tire on the front with 8 inch on the rear.. . people are in to those too ??
> *


YEAH HOMIE GOT THAT ONE FOR $1.OO.. :biggrin: YEAH THATS RIGHT ..ONE DOLLAR AT A GARAGE SALE....THEN I PICKED UP ANOTHER ONE FOR $15.00 AND ANOTHER ONE IN PERFECT ORIGINAL CONDITION WITH TRAINING WHEELS FOR $25.......


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 29 2010, 12:03 AM~16448286
> *YEAH HOMIE GOT THAT ONE FOR $1.OO.. :biggrin:  YEAH THATS RIGHT ..ONE DOLLAR AT A GARAGE SALE....THEN I PICKED UP ANOTHER ONE FOR $15.00 AND ANOTHER ONE IN PERFECT ORIGINAL CONDITION WITH TRAINING WHEELS FOR $25.......
> *


hey you want your 25 bucks for the one with training wheels..lol.. :biggrin: nah I'm gonna look for the one for five bucks that thing was hella clean.. but didn't know anything bout it.. man... oh well . :uh:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 29 2010, 12:52 AM~16448659
> *hey you want your 25 bucks for the one with training wheels..lol.. :biggrin:  nah I'm gonna look for the one for five bucks that thing was hella clean.. but didn't know anything bout it.. man... oh well . :uh:
> *


SORRY BUT NO THANX..IM GOING TO KEEP IT OG..THE OTHER ONE IS PAINTED CANDY RED WITH SILVER LEAFING..I JUST NEED TO GE THE BIGGER WHEELS..WILL POST PICTURES LATER.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

SORRY FOR THE BIG PIXX...HERES THE B4 PICTURES....MY LIL GIRL ALYSSA'S SKOOTER....MEMBERS ONLY...CC SAN DIEGO


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IT IS HOMIE..LIKE I SAID ..ITS ALMOUST DONE......WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR FOR SHURE....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...SAN DIEGO.. :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 29 2010, 01:55 AM~16448917
> *HERE IT IS HOMIE..LIKE I SAID ..ITS ALMOUST DONE......WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR FOR SHURE....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...SAN DIEGO.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











LAST ONE.... :wow: MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS FOR TEAM CALI...SAN DIEGO.. :0


----------



## Latino66

nice.. :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 29 2010, 02:11 AM~16448957
> *nice.. :wow:
> *


THANX IM GLADD U LIKE IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 29 2010, 01:55 AM~16448917
> *HERE IT IS HOMIE..LIKE I SAID ..ITS ALMOUST DONE......WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR FOR SHURE....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...SAN DIEGO.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 29 2010, 08:25 AM~16449919
> *looks good homie
> *


THANX HOMIE.......IM GLADD PEOPLE LIKE IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

WELCOM TO LEMON TWIST 
















hey guys and gals missed wrighting here but as you see ive been bissy building , im 90%done with this bike 
i got this frame fom vic marcos over the summer and heres were it sets today 


color - ppg safty yellow
pearls - violet,gold,blue
extra coats -whit lightning
4 coats paint 
2 coats of clear


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jan 30 2010, 11:28 PM~16465271
> *WELCOM TO LEMON TWIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys and gals missed wrighting here but as you see ive been bissy building , im 90%done  with this bike
> i got this frame fom vic marcos over the summer  and heres were it sets today
> color - ppg safty yellow
> pearls - violet,gold,blue
> extra coats -whit lightning
> 4 coats paint
> 2 coats of clear
> *


looks good   keep up the good work


----------



## Kidblack

thats bad homie


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI?WHO BE GOIN TO PHENIX NEXT MONTH?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 3 2010, 07:59 PM~16504696
> *WHAT UP TEAM CALI?WHO BE GOIN TO PHENIX NEXT MONTH?
> *


Cant make it.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:00 PM~16504707
> *Cant make it.
> *


u cant go


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 08:00 PM~16504714
> *u cant go
> *


I think were going to be at the San Diego show and then to TJ the same weekend instead.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16504725
> *I think were going to be at the San Diego show and then to TJ the same weekend instead.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16504725
> *I think were going to be at the San Diego show and then to TJ the same weekend instead.
> *


COOL HOMIE ILL SEE YOU THERE

BUT ILL BE AT PHOENIX :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16504776
> *COOL HOMIE ILL SEE YOU THERE
> 
> BUT ILL BE AT PHOENIX  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 09:05 PM~16504783
> *:cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH FOO YOU KNOW!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

MITE BE THE LAST TIME FOR THE GANGSTA,IF MY OTHER SHORTY DONT WANT IT,I'LL LET IT GO AWAY......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:thumbsup: HOPEFULLY ITS NOT THE LAST TIME


----------



## 66wita6

SEE IF THIS WORKS....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJxaSHisMPs&hl=en_US&fs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJxaSHisMPs


----------



## 66wita6

WELL,DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT PLAY UP IN HERE,BUT THATS THE GANGSTA MAKIN ALL THAT NOISE,EVEN SOUNDS BETTER THAN A CAR :biggrin: FOR IT BEIN A TRIKE.....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH THAT SHIT BUMPS LOUD!!!


----------



## 66wita6

BTW,THOSE ARE MINE N THE WIFES RYDES,GOT HIM A 68 IMP SS,SO NOW THE GANGSTA'S IN LIMBO,HAS'NT BEEN OUT SINCE VEGAS..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:12 PM~16506729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANX,LOOKS BETTER :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My bike will be done soon and I will be out there reppin for Team Cali again. I cant wait to show again.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2010, 04:14 PM~16533828
> *My bike will be done soon and I will be out there reppin for Team Cali again. I cant wait to show again.
> *



Can't wait to see it homie


----------



## 66wita6

SUP GIL


----------



## R.O.C

WAS UP TEAM CALI RIP TO "LOW83CUTTY"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R.O.C

T


T


T.......


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:45 AM~16437687
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..FOR TEAM CALI....SAN DIEGO.... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP ...FELLAS...TEAM CALI....SAN DIEGO.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2010, 06:14 PM~16533828
> *My bike will be done soon and I will be out there reppin for Team Cali again. I cant wait to show again.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your soooo funny :|


----------



## vicmarcos

ttt for team cali


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 6 2010, 05:33 PM~16534393
> *SUP GIL
> *



What's up homie, how things going on ur side?


----------



## Amahury760

HERE IS A PICTURE OF GLENN PABLO'S BIKE UNFAIR ADVANTAGE...FROM SAN DIEGO..AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE BACK IN JUNE -4TH-1994...TEAM CALI ...


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 16 2010, 10:47 PM~16636273
> *What's up homie, how things going on ur side?
> *


  SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY,WAITIN TO HIT PHENIX THOU,NEED VACATION :happysad:


----------



## eric in cali

it was a niceday to clean bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

that military bike is awesome, love the theme. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

my doughter created that bike last summer we have a fire fighter bike to ... if you know an soilder (past,present or some one going in ) let me know .i could post a good pic of the bike for you to print for them or you could go to my web page........

www.ericandtiera.webs.com

its ok to give out the web page an print all the pics you want ............

thqanks for the good wards on my bike 
eric


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea bro ima soldier thas y i dig it check my website i built a trike for my fallen comrades i lost in afghanistan last year. theres also pics on the loverseat topic


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2010, 11:51 PM~16658474
> *yea bro ima soldier thas y i dig it check my website i built a trike for my fallen comrades i lost in afghanistan last year. theres also pics on the loverseat topic
> *


you lost ?

I was also in the army ..in 91 and did that operation desert shield.. :biggrin: I dig all them bikes that represent what a solder does..and you can see people keepen the soldiers in them prayers.. :angel:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea i used the word lost because, its a nicer way than saying my fallen comrades that were killed or blown up


----------



## eric in cali

the military bike is my family saying thank you for serving , im a navy brat, my father served in the navy( rip dad), my father n law retired air force and my brothers son is in the air force now ,,,, so you see i think of our soilders and i prey every day for our troops


for every one that is in or was in THANK YOU and sorry you lost your friends and family


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: pm sent


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 05:47 AM~16638146
> *HERE IS A PICTURE  OF GLENN PABLO'S BIKE UNFAIR ADVANTAGE...FROM SAN DIEGO..AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE BACK IN JUNE -4TH-1994...TEAM CALI ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats was and still is my all time faverite bike thats what got me all started


----------



## CE 707

does anyone know what ever happend to it ?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 04:47 AM~16638146
> *HERE IS A PICTURE  OF GLENN PABLO'S BIKE UNFAIR ADVANTAGE...FROM SAN DIEGO..AT A SHOW IN OCEANSIDE BACK IN JUNE -4TH-1994...TEAM CALI ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLENN WAS A KOOL KAT....THE LAST TIME I SAW HIM WAS WHEN SAUL FROM LRM... DID THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR HIS BIKE AND MINE ...OVER BY HIS HOUSE IN SD. OVER LOOKING QUALCOMM...BACK IN LATE 1998...THEN HEARD HE WAS WORKING ON A MINI TRUCK...BUT NEVER SEEN HIM AGAIN..... :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## MR.559




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI SOON TO BE AT THE PHEONIX LRM SHOW :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 PM~16666704
> *TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI SOON TO BE AT THE PHEONIX LRM SHOW :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Feb 18 2010, 08:01 PM~16656344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a niceday to clean bikes
> *


any more pics of the teal bike with the mags?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Shows are coming up.  Whos going to San Diego? Whos going to Salinas? :dunno:


----------



## Latino66

Don't think we gonna be ready for Salinas. We should be in Hayward though. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16685573
> *Don't think we gonna be ready for Salinas. We should be in Hayward though.  :biggrin:
> *


  I hope I can be at all 3.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:12 AM~16685525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows are coming up.    Whos going to San Diego? Whos going to Salinas?  :dunno:
> *


ILL BE SEING YOU IN SD :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16685586
> *ILL BE SEING YOU IN SD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 12:12 AM~16685525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows are coming up.    Whos going to San Diego? Whos going to Salinas?  :dunno:
> *


been a while since I've attended a lowrider show..lol. sucks been in a budget.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 22 2010, 12:22 AM~16685651
> *been a while since I've attended a lowrider show..lol. sucks been in a budget.. :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya homie.


----------



## Kidblack

anybody know anything about trikes


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Feb 22 2010, 02:02 AM~16686116
> *anybody know anything about trikes
> *


hit up raul.. he mr know it all..lol.. post what you need ? I'm sure some one here will help ya out.


----------



## Kidblack

well im working on a trike its a 24 inch but im grinding down the axle to fit a 20 inch and im trying to find the thread size for the axle to hold the wheels on


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Feb 22 2010, 02:11 AM~16686143
> *well im working on a trike its a 24 inch but im grinding  down the axle to fit a 20 inch and im trying to find the thread size for the axle to hold the wheels on
> *


Oh koo see if raul comes in here..


----------



## Kidblack

you know anyone from the child hood dreams chapter in merced ca


----------



## dave_st214

good nite cali :420:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Feb 22 2010, 02:18 AM~16686162
> *you know anyone from the child hood dreams chapter in merced ca
> *


was up man.. hope you doing good I've been tryen to call ya..


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: TEAM CALI


----------



## bullet one




----------



## LiLD90043

WAT UP!!


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 22 2010, 02:56 AM~16686240
> *was up man..  hope you doing good I've been tryen to call ya..
> *


yeah im doing alright just been up and down cali looking for parts


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Feb 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16701792
> *yeah im doing alright just been up and down cali looking for parts
> *


what parts ya need ?


----------



## FRISCO KID

Wusup Team Cali!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:12 AM~16685525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows are coming up.    Whos going to San Diego? Whos going to Salinas?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

1 MORE WEEK FO TEAM CALI TO BE IN SUM 1'S BACKYARD :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 04:26 PM~16724905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I dont remember that. Where was that from?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16725999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I dont remember that. Where was that from?
> *


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 23 2010, 03:10 PM~16702028
> *what parts ya need ?
> *


right now im trying to get 20 inch wheels for a trike in a 72 spoke


----------



## eric in cali

this a new seat for a new bike im working on .....................









i made a plaque for my bike lemon twist (you want to talk a poor boy ,,,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha)


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Feb 26 2010, 08:32 PM~16737997
> 
> [img
> *http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww197/ericincali/SSPX1156.jpg[/img]
> i made a plaque for my bike lemon twist (you want to talk a poor boy ,,,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha)
> *


looks good though  :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

thanks vic 
i got board


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2010, 04:25 PM~16743725
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the poor boys

X2


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Feb 26 2010, 09:32 PM~16737997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this a new seat for a  new bike im working  on .....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a plaque for my bike lemon twist (you want to talk a poor boy ,,,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha)
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PEOPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

anyone making it to AZ..


----------



## MR.559




----------



## eric in cali

lil spanks
no what


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 2 2010, 09:22 AM~16770866
> *anyone making it to AZ..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:
TTMFT TEAM CALI :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 PM~16778297
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> TTMFT TEAM CALI  :biggrin:
> *


hope u have a good time and take some pic for us all :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

i finished another bike LEMON TWIST next is the display for it ,,,,, if you got a myspace go to mine and check out the work ive done to get it here myspace.com/dat620


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16780297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finished another bike LEMON  TWIST next is the display for it ,,,,, if you got a myspace go to mine and check out the work ive done to get it here  myspace.com/dat620
> *


aww sheats.. ya got a lemon twist too ? lol..


----------



## eric in cali

as far as i know (after looking through all the clubs bikes) ive got the only one


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 01:15 PM~16785140
> *as far as  i know (after looking through all the clubs bikes) ive got the only one
> *


 that's a sick bike. one of our members was comen out with a name like that..lmao.. now he has to find a new name for his.. :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

its all good tell him to use it to ,we can play with peoples heads


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 01:21 PM~16785189
> *its all good tell him to use it to ,we can play with peoples heads
> *


lol. that be funny his is like a caramel yellowish.. maybe his can be a twist of lime...lmao.. :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

i was goin to do LEMON DROP or LEMON HEAD there both candies and could of put the candy boxes by the bike , (if he wants them there still open for bikes) my wife named mine lemon twist


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 02:51 PM~16785874
> *i was goin to do LEMON DROP or LEMON HEAD  there both candies and could of put the candy boxes  by the bike , (if he wants them there still open for bikes) my wife named mine lemon twist
> *


koo man best of luck you gonna be at socios ?


----------



## 78mc

Where you @ guys? Show seson is coming up!!!! MEXICA,MR.559,CLOWN CONFUSION,POSION,AZTECA DE ORO,LOCO SOCAL :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro

> Where you @ guys? Show seson is coming up!!!! MEXICA,MR.559,CLOWN CONFUSION,POSION,AZTECA DE ORO,LOCO SOCAL :wave:
> [/quote Aztecs de oro is going to san Diego.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 2 2010, 10:17 PM~16779074
> *hope u have a good time and take some pic for us all :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 3 2010, 05:42 PM~16787388
> *Where you @ guys? Show seson is coming up!!!!  MEXICA,MR.559,CLOWN CONFUSION,POSION,AZTECA DE ORO,LOCO SOCAL                                                                    :wave:
> *


SUP IM GETTING READY


----------



## eric in cali

latino66
im goig to try , i went last year for the first time ,but i didnt have any bikes ,,, as soon as the imfo gets to me im trying real hard to go even if i need to barrow a car


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 08:22 PM~16789024
> *latino66
> im goig to try , i went last year for the first  time ,but i didnt have any bikes ,,, as soon as the imfo gets to me im trying real hard to go even if i need to barrow a car
> *


you in redding.. down the street..lol. yup borrow a car.. or take the bus the day before and you can stay with Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

when is the socios show going to be?
hey eric we can see if we'll have some room for you and one bike to go down with us..but we leave hella early man..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

AZ passing trough. whats up my cali homies?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16789838
> *when is the socios show going to be?
> hey eric we can see if we'll have some room for you and one bike to go down with us..but we leave hella early man..
> *


may 30


----------



## eric in cali

LATINO66 
LOL
VIC ILL GET BACK TOYOU ON THAT THANKS


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16790664
> *LATINO66
> LOL
> VIC ILL GET BACK TOYOU ON THAT THANKS
> *


see a homie comen through.. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

VICMARCOS U COMIN TO PHOENIX? IF U DO MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK OUT YOUR TRIKE. AND THE REST OF CALI HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 4 2010, 05:41 AM~16793229
> *VICMARCOS U COMIN TO PHOENIX? IF U DO MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK OUT YOUR TRIKE. AND THE REST OF CALI HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE U SUNDAY
> *


i was but my daughter moved backed home from AZ  i was going to make it a family visit and hit the show  so now my wife says we don't need to go...   maybe my daughter will get mad at us for something and move back then next year we can go...but we will be in San Ber.and Vegas this year....

My new parts will be there at the KrazyKutting booth so stop by and check them out....


----------



## 78mc

:biggrin:


> Where you @ guys? Show seson is coming up!!!! MEXICA,MR.559,CLOWN CONFUSION,POSION,AZTECA DE ORO,LOCO SOCAL :wave:
> [/quote Aztecs de oro is going to san Diego.
Click to expand...


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16787767
> *SUP IM GETTING READY
> *


Same here. :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

mike 
the show is on a monday this year ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 3 2010, 07:31 PM~16789118
> *you in redding.. down the street..lol. yup borrow a car.. or take the bus the day before and you can stay with Raul :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 AM~16795615
> *mike
> the show is on a monday this year ?
> *


 sunday--may 30


----------



## eric in cali

koool 30th


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 4 2010, 12:38 PM~16795961
> *sunday--may 30
> *


we'll be there for sure..


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 4 2010, 06:51 PM~16799669
> *we'll be there for sure..
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## vicmarcos

saved


----------



## eric in cali

vic 
it sounds like all the bikes are going out by the rat rods @hot o rama this year none on the inside 
I WONT TAKE MINE IF THATS WHAT THERE DOING


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16800828
> *vic
> it sounds like all the bikes are going out by the rat rods @hot o rama this year  none on the inside
> I WONT TAKE MINE IF THATS WHAT THERE DOING
> *


HELL NO WILL I TAKE MY BIKES AND LET THEM SET OUTSIDE FOR THREE DAYS FOR SOMEONE TO JUMP THE FENCE AND STEAL THEM **CK THAT SHIT..

DID BOB TELL YOU THAT TONIGHT??


----------



## vicmarcos

does he realize that if it rains again this year like it did last year my display will get messed up IF i would put it outside
damm i'm glad i haven't reg. yet..guess i won't be 
i'll have to let my wifes niece know bout this too. I think they already paid...
I'll give Bob a call tomarrow...
Cars can be locked up .
how we gonna lock up the bikes??
guess he doesn't want the bikes in his show...


----------



## eric in cali

im talking to bob on satarday , ill call you and tell you what he says , ive not reg, yet eather 
if they are out side im wont be back , ill find a nother show


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,HEADIN OUT IN AWHILE TO AZ :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 5 2010, 12:39 AM~16802792
> *im talking to bob on satarday , ill call you and tell you what he says , ive not reg, yet eather
> if they are out side im wont be back , ill find a nother show
> *


let me know what he says...i took the trike out to ''THE BIG BIKE WEEKEND'' last year it was fun...mostly all motorcycles...there was only two bicycles there...
you should take yours this year...i think its the first weekend in Oct...


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 5 2010, 06:21 AM~16803828
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,HEADIN OUT IN AWHILE TO AZ :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *




Have a safe trip homie


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 5 2010, 07:21 AM~16803828
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,HEADIN OUT IN AWHILE TO AZ :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## vicmarcos

be trying to call BOB and no ones in yet... left a message on the site ...


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is going to be a good weekend for Cali.


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric i just talked to Bob and he said the bikes will be inside..And that if anyone would like to come up for the show from lil that he would save a spot for them indise as well...

so team cali come up north April 23rd set up early and enjoy some nor cal heat!!!!!

Hot O Rama in Anderson CA


----------



## eric in cali

hey vic 
i got my computer back ..... no awards today ... oh well , but the bike looked good to day though huh?
get me the imfo on big bike weekend ill see whats going on , this is the kids last year of cheering ,, if it dont hit during that we might hit it


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 6 2010, 08:10 PM~16816054
> *hey vic
> i got my computer back ..... no awards today ... oh well , but the bike looked good to day though huh?
> get me the imfo on big bike weekend ill see whats going on , this is the kids last year of cheering ,, if it dont hit during that we might hit it
> *


its the first weekend in October at the civic center...check out the web site ''big bike weekend''
ya the bike looks good 

wait till you see my boys new one :0 you can check it out on my topic ....its getting painted right now ,,it'll be ready for the show though :happysad: ...but not finished the way we want it till next year.. :wow:


----------



## eric in cali

vic
not sure if were making big bike weekend , the kid has cheerleading (this her last year for popwarner),,,, next year i get to do shows ,theres no games for us ,,,,,,,,,,post a pic of the bike on here


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM~16830580
> *vic
> not sure if were making big bike weekend , the kid has cheerleading (this her last year for popwarner),,,, next year i get to do shows ,theres no games for us ,,,,,,,,,,post a pic of the bike on here
> *


here you go........


















now eric don't go and try to do the same thing LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6

SHOW TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,XCEPT FOR THE RAIN COMIN BACK,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,2ND BEST OF SHOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 8 2010, 10:36 PM~16834623
> *SHOW TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,XCEPT FOR THE RAIN COMIN BACK,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,2ND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 8 2010, 10:36 PM~16834623
> *SHOW TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,XCEPT FOR THE RAIN COMIN BACK,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,2ND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 8 2010, 10:36 PM~16834623
> *SHOW TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,XCEPT FOR THE RAIN COMIN BACK,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,2ND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## LocoSoCal

Team Cali , thats was Sup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 8 2010, 11:36 PM~16834623
> *SHOW TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD,XCEPT FOR THE RAIN COMIN BACK,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST SEMI,2ND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C

T
T
T


----------



## 66wita6

THANX,BUT I'M PRETTY SURE MORE TEAM CALI MEMBERS TOOK SUM?


----------



## eric in cali

congrads to the winners,,,,,,,,,,,,,


vic 
you know i do my own work , i dont copy peoples work or pay to have it done .....i draw out what i want to build ,, you should know that by now


----------



## vicmarcos

oh really my bad :0 :0 
but i did notice some things i seen that looked a lot like things on other peoples bikes encluding mine :0 :0 
its all good though that just means you like what we have done...
and ya i do have people make my parts of what i want my bikes to become ...can't help it if i can do that....

like i said i liked your bike it came out good with the way it was when i gave it to you for free...

peace brother


----------



## eric in cali

vic
im not taking credit the frame on the yellow bike but the every thing twisted, man that what ive wanted to do from the first time seeing a lowrider bike,the sproket were it is. my wife (doesnt look at lay it low ) said '' you paid for it put ti there '' becouse its not strong enogh ..... i told you that 


as far as you buying your bikes thats your thing , note i wasnt just talking about one person, theres a lot of people buy there bikes ,besides me 

far are im consern its all good 


friends :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 10 2010, 09:59 AM~16849392
> *vic
> im not taking credit the frame on the yellow bike but the every thing twisted, man that what ive wanted to do from the first time seeing a lowrider bike,the sproket were it is. my wife (doesnt look at lay it low ) said '' you paid for it put ti there '' becouse its not strong enogh ..... i told you that
> as far as you buying your bikes thats your thing , note i wasnt just talking about one person, theres a lot of people buy there bikes ,besides me
> 
> far  are im consern its all good
> 
> 
> friends  :thumbsup:
> *


its all good eric i was just messing with you man...we all start off somewhere,thats why if you see pics of the trike you will see it had a lot of differant looks to it up until now and it will still be changing yet again....thats what makes all of this so fun...and we all pull ideas off of each other .....so its all good homie


----------



## eric in cali

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

whats up vicmarcos my trike is going to smash yours this year. lol just playing i see what you were telling me yesterday at your house. i should get my pump motor next tuesday. did you checkout the show and shine list im going to the one at crown motors this saturday Gotta show off El Patron you should go


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 11 2010, 11:20 AM~16860386
> *whats up vicmarcos my trike is going to smash yours this year. lol just playing i see what you were telling me yesterday at your house. i should get my pump motor next tuesday. did you checkout the show and shine list im going to the one at crown motors this saturday Gotta show off El Patron you should go
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: we'll probley go stop by but not taking the trike ,,,,maybe we will,,, who knows just depends on the weather...i'll probley be working on the display for ''AWARENESS'' got to get it all ready you know..and we always wait til the last minute...  so let me know for sure if your going this weekend and we'll see if we'll make it


----------



## eric in cali

I MAY OF SOLD ALL OF MY BIKES ,SO TO EVERY ONE ON TEAM CALI THE RIDE WAS FUN 
GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE AT THE SHOWS 


PEACE


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 11 2010, 04:16 PM~16863396
> *I MAY OF SOLD ALL OF MY BIKES ,SO TO EVERY ONE ON TEAM CALI THE RIDE WAS FUN
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE AT THE SHOWS
> PEACE
> *


hey homie don't do that...why would you want to???you had them for a long time ....please don't let it be cause i was messin around with you...i was just joking eric...


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 11 2010, 11:20 AM~16860386
> *whats up vicmarcos my trike is going to smash yours this year. lol just playing i see what you were telling me yesterday at your house. i should get my pump motor next tuesday. did you checkout the show and shine list im going to the one at crown motors this saturday Gotta show off El Patron you should go
> *


pm sent  
you got this


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 11 2010, 03:16 PM~16863396
> *I MAY OF SOLD ALL OF MY BIKES ,SO TO EVERY ONE ON TEAM CALI THE RIDE WAS FUN
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE AT THE SHOWS
> PEACE
> *


stop playing the sympathy card. dont apologize vic. eric you need to keep your bike throw money into it each year and you will beat vic. your days are numbered vic only need to win the lotto and your trike is the new 2nd place winner. lol


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2010, 07:57 PM~16799740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


il be there but i wont be showing


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16867478
> *stop playing the sympathy card. dont apologize vic. eric you need to keep your bike throw money into it each year and you will beat vic. your days are numbered vic only need to win the lotto and your trike is the new 2nd place winner. lol
> *


i'm hitting it first my numbers are #1,1,1,1,1LOL just playing they are 4,6,10,23,48 watch for these to hit big :biggrin: :biggrin: 

stop trying to smash my sons trike in the ground.....LOL..even if he doesn't win he still is happy .... not he gets mad :angry: if he doesn't win anything :angry: 
if he takes third hes cool


----------



## Westcoastdon530

its going to be a few years before i get LiL Patron fully done


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 12 2010, 12:31 PM~16870681
> *its going to be a few years before i get LiL Patron fully done
> *


What catagory are you going to be in


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 12 2010, 11:31 AM~16870681
> *its going to be a few years before i get LiL Patron fully done
> *


same here for AWEARNESS a few more years and it might be where we want it...


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 12 2010, 11:10 AM~16871010
> *What catagory are you going to be in
> *


thats what im not sure about i think semi custom cuz the frame is going to be all done and murals and cutom part not a candy paint but sumthing clean


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 12 2010, 01:51 PM~16871397
> *thats what im not sure about i think semi custom cuz the frame is going to be all done and murals and cutom part not a candy paint but sumthing clean
> *


Well what frame mods do you have because you can have custom parts and murals on a street it's all about the frame mods I'm looking foward to seeing it. It sound like a nice bike.


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16878234
> *Well what frame mods do you have because you can have custom parts  and murals on a street it's all about the frame mods I'm looking foward to seeing it. It sound like a nice bike.
> *


heres a preview. its two designs hat ce707 made and i spliced them togeather. already got his approvel to use his drawnings. the front part of the frame is done theres going to be way better custom forks handle bars and all that done for the bike


----------



## vicmarcos

i keep trying to upload the pics from today but it keeps telling me they are to big....

any help on how to resize them??thanks for any help


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 13 2010, 05:21 PM~16882041
> *i keep trying to upload the pics from today but it keeps telling me they are to big....
> 
> any help on how to resize them??thanks for any help
> *


P.M SENT.


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT ELITE bc rep in SAN DIEGO 3/21/2010


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16882133
> *P.M SENT.
> *


cool thanks homie


----------



## west_13

here u go..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 13 2010, 04:13 AM~16878633
> *heres a preview. its two designs hat ce707 made and i spliced them togeather. already got his approvel to use his drawnings. the front part of the frame is done theres going to be way better custom forks handle bars and all that done for the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks it makes me feel good that you are going with my design


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 13 2010, 08:44 PM~16883943
> *thanks it makes me feel good that you are going with my design
> *


your design is the SHIT but i dont know how it goes against lemon twist... j/k


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 13 2010, 10:50 PM~16883991
> *your design is the SHIT but i dont know how it goes against lemon twist... j/k
> *


thanks bro I didnt get that last part tho


----------



## Westcoastdon530

its an inside joke


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 09:34 PM~16883876
> *here u go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks a lot homie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 13 2010, 10:34 PM~16884234
> * thanks a lot homie
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 13 2010, 11:08 PM~16884105
> *its an inside joke
> *


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 08:34 PM~16883876
> *here u go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o shit whos candy regal is that????.....O wait thats mine :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16884337
> *o shit whos candy regal is that????.....O wait thats mine  :thumbsup:
> *


and who are you???   :dunno: :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 14 2010, 04:36 PM~16888947
> *and who are you???     :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


dont hate


----------



## vicmarcos

just a little :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE REGAL


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 15 2010, 01:59 AM~16893365
> *NICE REGAL
> *


man now his heads going to get all big LOL


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 15 2010, 12:59 AM~16893365
> *NICE REGAL
> *


y thank you at least someone likes a nice car when they see one. unlike vic


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 15 2010, 09:27 AM~16894990
> *y thank you at least someone likes a nice car when they see one. unlike vic
> *


LOL


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

good to hear you got your bike back Eric


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 15 2010, 05:02 PM~16898797
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 15 2010, 05:02 PM~16898797
> *TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALIFAS :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 18 2010, 03:15 PM~16929223
> *TEAM CALIFAS :nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## vicmarcos

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 66wita6

MORNIN TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 20 2010, 06:11 AM~16944112
> *MORNIN TEAM CALI :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latino66

just want to remind all this bike builders of the freeeee fooood on the NORCAL CUSTOMS grand oppening today...  so see ya guys there... in san jose off tenth and taylor...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 20 2010, 12:43 PM~16945908
> *just want to remind all this bike builders of the freeeee fooood on the NORCAL CUSTOMS  grand oppening today...   so see ya guys there...  in san jose off tenth and taylor...
> *


 :uh: DAMMM,THAT WOULD HIT THE SPOT RITE NOW,HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREATTIME THIER,BEIN THAT THE WEATHERS GOOD? :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 20 2010, 06:11 AM~16944112
> *MORNIN TEAM CALI :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 20 2010, 01:34 PM~16946120
> *:uh: DAMMM,THAT WOULD HIT THE SPOT RITE NOW,HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREATTIME THIER,BEIN THAT THE WEATHERS GOOD? :happysad:
> *


man was off the hook good food and great oldskoo music..  feels like summer already...


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2010, 02:06 PM~16946267
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey congratz on your raffle win..


----------



## vicmarcos

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vicmarcos

raul what catagory would my new 16in be in??


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 25 2010, 07:51 AM~16995227
> *raul what catagory would my new 16in be in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know much about bikes but I would say full


----------



## vicmarcos

i was thinking that to but i'm like you don't know to much bout all the differant catagories


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lesstime

raul i went and got your thing out of storage today


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17037262
> *raul i went and got your thing out of storage today
> *


 :biggrin: Im going to go work on your stuff right now. I will pm you when I get home tonight.


----------



## lesstime

sweet


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17037262
> *raul i went and got your thing out of storage today
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

waz up team cali  :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2010, 06:03 AM~17042021
> *
> *


shhhhh lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2010, 07:23 PM~17037193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2010, 06:23 PM~17037193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Gettin Painted Right Now


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lesstime

whats up cali riders


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

ALREADY PAINTED WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???


----------



## lesstime

looks good


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2010, 10:02 AM~17065527
> *looks good
> *


Thanks


----------



## lesstime

went shopping this morning  who can engrave them theres 8 in total???


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:
















something happened????


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 1 2010, 09:53 AM~17065447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALREADY PAINTED WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> *


nice homie


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 2 2010, 06:55 AM~17074329
> *nice homie
> *


Thank's


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## vicmarcos

waz up team cali


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 1 2010, 10:53 AM~17065447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALREADY PAINTED WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> *


CAME OUT SICK LIKE WHAT YOU DID TO THAT MIDDLE BAR THERE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17134646
> *CAME OUT SICK LIKE WHAT YOU DID TO THAT MIDDLE BAR THERE
> *


THANKS HOMIE! THAT TWISTED BAR ONLY COST ME 5 DOLLARS


----------



## 66wita6

GOIN TO PLAY IN SUM 1'S BACKYARD,STILL WONDER WHOTOOK BEST AUDIO/VIDEO....
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHSHMU5rmzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHSHMU5rmzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## 66wita6

REALLY LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO POST YOUTUBE VIDEO'S UP IN HERE....?


----------



## 66wita6

ITS CALLED ....SANTANA B.C AT AZ LRM SHOW....


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17161125
> *GOIN TO PLAY IN SUM 1'S BACKYARD,STILL WONDER WHOTOOK BEST AUDIO/VIDEO....
> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHSHMU5rmzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHSHMU5rmzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
> *


THERE YOU GO !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CALI.


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT keeping cali on top


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 11 2010, 04:10 PM~17161231
> *THERE YOU GO !!!
> *


THANX HOMEGROWN84,EXACTLY WHAT WAS USED TO PULL IT UP?...
TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 1 2010, 12:53 PM~17065447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALREADY PAINTED WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> *


real nice job !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

TTT..FOR TEAM CALI....SAN DIEGO.. :0


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## vicmarcos

:biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 10:36 AM~17168380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! I LIKE THOSE COLORS! :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks homie   
they are the colors for


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks homie   
they are the colors for PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME which is what my son has 
so we are making this bike for him and PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 10:36 AM~17168380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:15 PM~17175410
> *
> *


waz up raul how you doing homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17179299
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 06:04 AM~17176840
> *waz up raul how you doing homie
> *


I been really busy bro. But I hope to start working on my stuff real soon.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2010, 09:28 PM~17185766
> *I been really busy bro. But I hope to start working on my stuff real soon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 can't wait to see that :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 12:53 PM~17179299
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some flake what kinda of spray gun did you use


----------



## MR.559

anther Topdogs creation in the making


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 10:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :cheesy: 
WHO DID THE MURRALS?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 11:36 AM~17168380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:run: 
DAM THIS THING LOOKS CRAZY CLEAN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 12:53 PM~17179299
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:  :420: uffin: :nicoderm: 
IM REALLY GONNA GO BUY MY SUNGLASSES BEFORE THIS BIKE COMES OUT... :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 10:36 AM~17168380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB ON THE FRAME :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by MRS.G
> OODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 08:55 AM~17189728
> *NICE!  :cheesy:
> WHO DID THE MURRALS?
> *


thanks. alberto huerra did the murals


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam them murals look real good


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mural :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 09:58 AM~17189756
> *:wow:    :420:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> IM REALLY GONNA GO BUY MY SUNGLASSES BEFORE THIS BIKE COMES OUT... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.559




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17185896
> *now thats some flake what kinda of spray gun did you use
> *



I DONT KNOW HOMIE. CURLY PAINTING THE BIKE FOR ME.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 09:58 AM~17189756
> *:wow:    :420:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> IM REALLY GONNA GO BUY MY SUNGLASSES BEFORE THIS BIKE COMES OUT... :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS WENDY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD ... I LIKE IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 09:55 AM~17189728
> *NICE!  :cheesy:
> WHO DID THE MURRALS?
> *



WENDY IM TELLING YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE GUY THAT I GET MY WORK DONE. HE DOES GOOD WORK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D-ice69

> anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> REAL BAD ASS MURAL !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 AM~17189621
> *anther Topdogs creation in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks firme...


----------



## vicmarcos

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*OUR SECOND CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE MAY 1 2010. IT WILL BE AT CARL JR PARKING LOT. WE GOING TO HAVE IT EVERY FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH.


Yes it is Carls Jr
13151 Crossroads Pkwy
City of Industry CA 91746
off of the 60 and the 605. 
5:30 to 9:00pm*


----------



## oneofakind

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS BIKE...ONLY SEEN OUT A FEW TIMES....IT BAD ASS... :wow:


----------



## oneofakind

TEAM CALI LOOKN PRETTY GOOD....


----------



## oneofakind

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

SOCIOS B.C. REPPIN TEAM CALI.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 30 2010, 04:40 PM~17354217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS BIKE...ONLY SEEN OUT A FEW TIMES....IT BAD ASS...  :wow:
> *


He moved to Arizona a while back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17354288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOCIOS B.C. REPPIN TEAM CALI.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oneofakind

UCE B.C. LOOKIN GOOD..SOME OF MY FAVORITE BIKES...


----------



## oneofakind

SOME MORE SOCIOS B.C. RIDES.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

NOW THIS IS ONE BAD BIKE....LOVE THEM RAIDERS...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## 66wita6

WAS SAPPININ TEAM...








uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 1 2010, 04:08 PM~17360985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE SOCIOS B.C. RIDES.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:h5: :h5: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT BIKES LOOK GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE SIZE OF THE PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS FOR THE BIKES.


----------



## vicmarcos

just a couple of the bikes out at the cinco de mayo in RED BLUFF, CA last weekend i have more just haven't downloaded them yet i'll do it tonight..


----------



## vicmarcos

heres a few more pics from cinco de mayo...


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

this is bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

sup raul? when you bringing it back out?


----------



## 66wita6

NEXT STOP,LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW :nicoderm:


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 31 2010, 09:51 AM~17653404
> *NEXT STOP,LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW :nicoderm:
> *


il be there


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 31 2010, 09:51 AM~17653404
> *NEXT STOP,LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 31 2010, 09:51 AM~17653404
> *NEXT STOP,LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 31 2010, 09:51 AM~17653404
> *NEXT STOP,LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW :nicoderm:
> *


whats up homie, how you been.


----------



## 66wita6

WAS SUP BULLET,BADASS PIC OF YOUR MONTE,LOOKED LIKE TEAM CALI DID PRETTY GOOD AT SAN BERDOO :yes: 
TOPDOGS B.C.......4 PLAQUES
SANTANA B.C........3 PLAQUES


WHO ELSE FROM CALI PLACED AT LRM SAN BERNADINO?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2010, 10:13 PM~17713348
> *WAS SUP BULLET,BADASS PIC OF YOUR MONTE,LOOKED LIKE TEAM CALI DID PRETTY GOOD AT SAN BERDOO :yes:
> TOPDOGS B.C.......4 PLAQUES
> SANTANA B.C........3 PLAQUES
> WHO ELSE FROM CALI PLACED AT LRM SAN BERNADINO?
> *


*Twisted Habit 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Paint and Outstanding Murals
The Hulk 1st Place Full and 3rd Place Best Of Show
My Regal 1st Place 80's Street *


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jun 6 2010, 10:13 PM~17713348-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAS SUP BULLET,BADASS PIC OF YOUR MONTE,LOOKED LIKE TEAM CALI DID PRETTY GOOD AT SAN BERDOO :yes:
> TOPDOGS B.C.......4 PLAQUES
> SANTANA B.C........3 PLAQUES
> WHO ELSE FROM CALI PLACED AT LRM SAN BERNADINO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Jun 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17713916
> *Twisted Habit 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Paint and Outstanding Murals
> The Hulk 1st Place Full and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> My Regal  1st Place 80's Street
> *


congrats on all the wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

YOU KNOW WHAT SIDE IS THE BEST SIDE......
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtnAAh5JHKY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PtnAAh5JHKY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
:nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE VIDEO,'I REPP THE WEST"


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 10 2010, 06:22 PM~17752474
> *  :uh: IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE VIDEO,'I REPP THE WEST"
> *


go ya


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 66wita6

BETTER.....GOTTA REPP THE W.S....TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TAKIN TEAM CALI THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:scrutinize: TEAM CALI.....LAKERS....WEST COAST....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

Good to see a topic I created is still up and running!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

CAME HOME WITH THESE FROM A LOCAL SHOW IN WESTMINISTER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jun 28 2010, 02:22 PM~17907808
> *CAME HOME WITH THESE FROM A LOCAL SHOW IN WESTMINISTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jun 28 2010, 01:22 PM~17907808
> *CAME HOME WITH THESE FROM A LOCAL SHOW IN WESTMINISTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats


----------



## popejoy2010




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CALI. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17713916
> *Twisted Habit 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Paint and Outstanding Murals
> The Hulk 1st Place Full and 3rd Place Best Of Show
> My Regal  1st Place 80's Street
> *


AN *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE !*SERGIO


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## oneofakind

HERE SOME MORE PICS OF CALI BIKES....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## vicmarcos

AWEARNESS


----------



## lesstime

if i was in cali i whould be here

next year for sure even if i just come for the weekend


----------



## MEXICA

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind

I REALLY LIKE THIS BIKE...SIMPLE AND CLEAN...


----------



## oneofakind

THIS IS ONE CRAZY BIKE RENEE BUILT.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

HERES THE MASTERMIND IN 2006








AND RENEES SHOW STOPPER BLUE IN 2006








AND HEREIT IS LAST YEAR....GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

WHAT HAPENED TO THESE NEW LIFE BIKES... :wow:


----------



## oneofakind

...NOW THESE R CLEAN ASS BIKES..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSC00729.JPG[/IMG]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:twak: :uh: TRYING TO GET BACK UP IN HERE,FORGOT THE PASSWORD,HAD TO MAKE UP ANOTHER NAME TO GETUP IN HERE.....
TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI......66wita6 :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION</span>* COMING SOON 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6098.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6099.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6100.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6103.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6104.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6112.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>GT EDITION* BUMPER KIT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

WAS SUP RAUL,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,TRYIN TO GET MY STATUS UP IN HERE RECLAIMED,SEEMS THE FORGOTTEN PASSWORD DON'T BE WORKIN RITE(FOR THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKS)......
TTMFT FOT TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 25 2010, 07:15 AM~18135075
> *WAS SUP RAUL,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,TRYIN TO GET MY STATUS UP IN HERE RECLAIMED,SEEMS THE FORGOTTEN PASSWORD DON'T BE WORKIN RITE(FOR THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKS)......
> TTMFT FOT TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CALI .. 


LETS POST MORE PICS ON THIS PAGE GET IT CRACKN IN HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17847148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GREAT Show
Twisted Habit - 1st Place Mild
The Hulk Best Of Show
Regal 3rd Place*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 07:01 AM~18151720
> *GREAT Show
> Twisted Habit - 1st Place Mild
> The Hulk Best Of Show
> Regal 3rd Place
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jul 22 2010, 02:38 PM~18113388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not even the name of the bike :angry:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2010, 09:19 AM~18152564
> *thats not even the name of the bike :angry:
> *


MY BAD HOMIE...U DONT GOT TO GET ALL MAD....IT CAN BE CHANGED...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI.......THE PASSIN OF THE GANGSTA,HERES THE PREVIOUS OWNER,MR NONZ,PASIN THE TRIKE ONTO HIS YOUNGER BROTHER VINCENT,BUT STILL HELPIN GETTIN IT READY FOR THE SUPERSHO IN OCT......








NONZ








VICENT


----------



## eric in cali

hey i guys 
i want to start by saying SORRY for my attatude in the past ,,,,i was nice on what i said then,,,, 
if its ok idlike to rejoin chatting with team cali memebers again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Aug 8 2010, 03:27 PM~18258427
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI.......THE PASSIN OF THE GANGSTA,HERES THE PREVIOUS OWNER,MR NONZ,PASIN THE TRIKE ONTO HIS YOUNGER BROTHER VINCENT,BUT STILL HELPIN GETTIN IT READY FOR THE SUPERSHO IN OCT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICENT
> *



THE TRIKE IS TIGHT... NICE WORK HOMIE.


----------



## 66wita6

TAKEIN OFF THE OLD PINSTRIPPIN,N REDOIN IT UP A LITTLE BIT.... :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Aug 12 2010, 04:00 PM~18295350
> *TAKEIN OFF THE OLD PINSTRIPPIN,N REDOIN IT UP A LITTLE BIT.... :yes:
> *


i didnt do much to mine just a lil here and there but ill be at the super show


----------



## 66wita6

TAMBIEN AQUI :thumbsup: :yes: ,TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :h5:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT


----------



## CE 707

here's something thats just a piece of what im doing I wil post up dates when its done


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Aug 19 2010, 09:54 PM~18358258
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! wasnt this bike at the majestics show a couple weeks ago?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2010, 12:14 AM~18359594
> *nice!! wasnt this bike at the majestics show a couple weeks ago?
> *


Thanx bro,,,,, yea it was,, that pic is from the Whittier Blvd show this past Sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOME OF THE SHOWS I HIT THIS YEAR WITH THE ORANGE BIKE. 

*BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS*








*TRUE MEMORIES WHITTIER SHOW*

















*GOODTIMES EAST LA CRUISE NIGHT *








*TECHNIQUES CRUISE NIGHT*








*
GLENDALE CAR SHOW*








*SAN BERDAINO LOWRIDER SHOW*








*VENTURA FAIR GROUND SHOW*








*I FOR GOT THIS SHOW*








*FOR THE NAME OF THE CLUB BUT IT WAS IN BAKERSFIELD AT A PICNIC*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI......NEXT STOP....LAS VEGAS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Aug 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18368333
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI......NEXT STOP....LAS VEGAS!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI...... :nicoderm: :yes: .....


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES eAST LA 4 LIFE


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,GONA BE REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS!!


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttmft


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine

Bikes pre-reg $10 or $15 day of show


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2010, 08:33 PM~18511258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: TEAM CALI,WASSUP BULLET


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 8 2010, 09:24 PM~18520956
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes: TEAM CALI,WASSUP BULLET
> *


 :wave: Whats up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

SUP RAUL :yes:,HOW FAR IS TURLOCK, TIMEWISE ,FROM THIER TO LA/OC?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 9 2010, 07:37 PM~18528329
> *SUP RAUL :yes:,HOW FAR IS TURLOCK, TIMEWISE ,FROM THIER TO LA/OC?
> *


ROAD TRIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 9 2010, 06:37 PM~18528329
> *SUP RAUL :yes:,HOW FAR IS TURLOCK, TIMEWISE ,FROM THIER TO LA/OC?
> *


Its a good 5 hours. Its about an hour south of Sacramento. You coming up for something? Let me know.


----------



## ROSunshine

ttt for team Cali!


----------



## LIL PHX

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/8Flyer2 Complete.jpg[/IMG

$200 cash best in show bike!!!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI,GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2010, 05:30 PM~18558294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18558294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMM LOOKS FUCKING SICK :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 17 2010, 07:01 PM~18593909
> *DAMMM LOOKS FUCKING SICK  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro I should have finished those by now but I get side tracked easy


----------



## eric in cali

what gadge metal do i use to do a frame ?


----------



## -GT- RAY

*UPDATES ON MY BIKE STILL ISNT FULLY DONE YET......BUT SOON!!!!!!!!
GOT THE FRAME FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO 805)*








*PAINTED BY 65ragrider (JOE HERRERA IE)*








*GOLDLEAFED AND PINSTRIPED BY MIKE LAMBERSON*
















*PUT TOGETHER BY ME AND MY DAD (JOJO67)*








*STILL PLANNING ON GETTING THE GOLD PARTS SOON*
*GOODTIMES #1!!!!!!!*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## djrascal

My sons bike will be showing at the California Automotive Museum in Sacramento starting the Wednesday till January for the Art of Low and Slow Exhibit. Be sure to swing by and show some support for this Lowrider exhibit sponsored by my company.
The art of Low and Slow


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 20 2010, 09:42 AM~18610674
> *My sons bike will be showing at the California Automotive Museum in Sacramento starting the Wednesday till January for the Art of Low and Slow Exhibit. Be sure to swing by and show some support for this Lowrider exhibit sponsored by my company.
> The art of Low and Slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 20 2010, 09:42 AM~18610674
> *My sons bike will be showing at the California Automotive Museum in Sacramento starting the Wednesday till January for the Art of Low and Slow Exhibit. Be sure to swing by and show some support for this Lowrider exhibit sponsored by my company.
> The art of Low and Slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool my ill go check it out since im not going to vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 10:23 AM~18621542
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 21 2010, 06:30 PM~18626146
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SJRaider18

anybody know what a serial number that starts with FL means?
i bought a bike a while back and he said it was a schwinn but i have my doubts 
because i compared it to other bikes and it has some minor variances.

also i have a bmx bike that i bought for $10 that had a serial number 
starting with 5J (five Jay) trying to find out what year it is.
thanks


----------



## SJRaider18




----------



## lesstime

june 1973
???? 1975


----------



## SJRaider18

heres the 5J 
is it really from 1975?
thats cool


----------



## lesstime

New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December


----------



## SJRaider18

made in japan

oh cool what about the bmx? i seen one on another website.. and 
someone said it was a 1990. not sure if theyre right


----------



## lesstime

i thought that china/japan started making the in 74/75 but i chould be wrong am sure raul or schwinn1966 whould know more then me


----------



## SJRaider18

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

Be sure to stop by and check out the lowrider exhibit at the California Automotive Museum Oct 16th - Jan 11th. Just dropped off my son’s bike for a sneak peak for the future exhibit.


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID

WHATS UP TEAM CALI!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Sep 23 2010, 10:39 PM~18648336
> *WHATS UP TEAM CALI!
> *


 :thumbsup: JUST GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS,CRUNCH TIME,GOTTA REPP TEAM CALI AT THE SUPERSHOW :yes: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18626146
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *




 whats up homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA RAUL N GILL,TAKIN IT TO THE TOP FOR TEAM CALI :yes:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 29 2010, 07:16 PM~18696356
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


Oh yea! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

SO WHO FROM TEAM CALI IS GONA REP AT LAS VEGAS?
I KNOW THE SHORTYS FROM ..
SANTANA B.C ARE :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 1 2010, 03:00 PM~18713150
> *SO WHO FROM TEAM CALI IS GONA REP AT LAS VEGAS?
> I KNOW THE SHORTYS FROM ..
> SANTANA B.C ARE :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

I know the homies from TopDogs...wll be there!!!


----------



## CE 707

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CE 707, wimone


what up bro I havent seen you on here in a while I hope all is good with you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TTMFT TEAM CALI!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI AT THE SUPERSHOW!!


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 7 2010, 10:56 PM~18764806
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI AT THE SUPERSHOW!!
> *


  On our way to vegas.


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY.. MINNIS FROM SAN DIEGO WILL BE REPPIN @ THE SUPER SHOW FOR TEAM CALI. BABY


----------



## djrascal

Big thanks to Mike and Erick for bringing the bikes to the Museum. I know it was last minute, but you guys came thru for a great exhibit. See everyone on the 16th !


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.ihigh.com/ndhsboosterclub/galle...56.html?photo=8


----------



## 66wita6

:uh:  :twak: JUS GOT BACK FROM LRM VEGAS SHOW,TEAM CALI REPPED PRETTY GOOD,TOP DOGGS,ELITE,MEMBERS ONLY,GOODTIMES N SANTANA B.C :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18788854
> *:uh:    :twak: JUS GOT BACK FROM LRM VEGAS SHOW,TEAM CALI REPPED PRETTY GOOD,TOP DOGGS,ELITE,MEMBERS ONLY,GOODTIMES N SANTANA B.C :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


ShotCallerS strollin around takin in the sights... :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 12 2010, 12:25 AM~18788919
> *ShotCallerS strollin around takin in the sights... :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU TAKE PICS OF THE TOO THE LIMIT TRIKE,THAT I HASN'T BEEN OUT FOR BOUT 21 YRS,IT TOOK 2ND :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 08:32 AM~18789864
> *DID YOU TAKE PICS OF THE TOO THE LIMIT TRIKE,THAT I HASN'T BEEN OUT FOR BOUT 21 YRS,IT TOOK 2ND :biggrin:
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 07:32 AM~18789864
> *DID YOU TAKE PICS OF THE TOO THE LIMIT TRIKE,THAT I HASN'T BEEN OUT FOR BOUT 21 YRS,IT TOOK 2ND :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18789903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  THANX FOR THE PICS


----------



## 66wita6

SEE IF THIS WORKS...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kIRl90tjkw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1kIRl90tjkw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 66wita6

THINK SUM 1 CAN POST HOW IT SHOULD LOOK?
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPhScYN281Q?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPhScYN281Q?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 07:32 AM~18789864
> *DID YOU TAKE PICS OF THE TOO THE LIMIT TRIKE,THAT I HASN'T BEEN OUT FOR BOUT 21 YRS,IT TOOK 2ND :biggrin:
> *


yea man, i took a pretty good pic of it...was tellin my lady how that bike been around since before she was born..lol...jeez i sound like a dirty old man... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal




----------



## eric in cali

hey every one

has any one seen or heard from mitch austin (poor boys) i havent for a while


----------



## 66wita6

> SEE IF THIS WORKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## 66wita6

> GANGSTA WAS THE ONLY 1 BUMPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 15 2010, 05:36 PM~18822285
> *hey every one
> 
> has any one seen or heard from mitch austin (poor boys) i havent for a while
> *


Its been a while since I seen him on here or talked to him.


----------



## joe bristol

get ready for this one


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I cant wait for my trike to be done. :| If you guys only knew... :| :|


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18850136
> *I cant wait for my trike to be done.  :|  If you guys only knew...  :|  :|
> *


Gaby : I know you wake up too early :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18850136
> *I cant wait for my trike to be done.  :|  If you guys only knew...  :|  :|
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 15 2010, 06:36 PM~18822285
> *hey every one
> 
> has any one seen or heard from mitch austin (poor boys) i havent for a while
> *


I seen his son his son last week I gess he just been chillen lately


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18850136
> *I cant wait for my trike to be done.  :|  If you guys only knew...  :|  :|
> *


ive been hearing that for 4 years come on son stop bullshitting and get it done :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2010, 10:31 AM~18850924
> *ive been hearing that for 4 years come on son stop bullshitting and get it done :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18850136
> *I cant wait for my trike to be done.  :|  If you guys only knew...  :|  :|
> *


You have a trike? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

just got to do the grips and finish cleaning them up and off to chrome hno:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2010, 04:13 PM~18873272
> *just got to do the grips and finish cleaning them up and off to chrome hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bars are lookin good bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 21 2010, 05:32 PM~18873385
> *bars are lookin good bro
> *


thanks bro ive been kinda busy so I havent had to much time to do them


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for team cali from SocioS bc ---- Sugar rush :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 21 2010, 09:46 PM~18875747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for posting bro


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

TEAM CALI WE DONT SPEAK IT WE BRING IT 
Clown Confusion








Sugar Rush


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

we going to try and bring back are old bike club this next year


----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 21 2010, 08:23 AM~18869460
> *You have a trike?  :biggrin:
> *


I do but its torn apart right now.


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2010, 06:56 AM~18878614
> *I do but its torn apart right now.
> *


wow, here i just thought you were just a random guy selling and buying parts :biggrin: 
I got the Monte back at the house for a few more days, need to stop by again so you can check it out and we can go on our food run again :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

WHATS UUUP TEAM CALI!! :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2010, 09:06 PM~18875965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did the engraving on suger rush looks real good


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2010, 08:49 PM~18875791
> *[http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/CreativeExpressions707/mikesbike.jpg[/img]
> *


who owns this trike and wut ever happend to it i remember it from lrbm magazine wit sum beat


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 AM~18880339
> *who owns this trike and wut ever happend to it i remember it from lrbm magazine wit sum beat
> *


its my boy mikes old trike he's going to bust out with something if all go's as plan it is a long story on what happend to his trike


----------



## djrascal

anyone in Nor Cal (or willing to ship) selling a Turntable for a 2 wheeler (20in) hit me up in a PM. Looking to buy one very quick


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 22 2010, 09:06 AM~18879502
> *wow, here i just thought you were just a random guy selling and buying parts  :biggrin:
> I got the Monte back at the house for a few more days, need to stop by again so you can check it out and we can go on our food run again  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2010, 04:34 PM~18882646
> *
> *


what up bro how you been


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 03:34 PM~18882652
> *what up bro how you been
> *


I'm alright bro. I finally got my computer fixed. It time to get back to work on the bikes.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2010, 06:25 PM~18883800
> *I'm alright bro. I finally got my computer fixed. It time to get back to work on the bikes.
> *


lets do lunch hey eric u down ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 06:26 PM~18883809
> *lets do lunch hey eric u down ?
> *


I'm down. Just let me know when.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 07:26 PM~18883809
> *lets do lunch hey eric u down ?
> *


yeah maybe some time next week


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2010, 07:25 PM~18883800
> *I'm alright bro. I finally got my computer fixed. It time to get back to work on the bikes.
> *


thats good to hear bro yea im kinda getting back into it thanks to mike :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

I like to eat too fuckers !


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18885541
> *I like to eat too fuckers !
> *


 :biggrin: I couldnt tell bro


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 09:56 PM~18885554
> *:biggrin: I couldnt tell bro
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Do some of you guys want to get together for lunch or something? I'm down as long as we can agree on a spot during the weekend.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18886114
> *Do some of you guys want to get together for lunch or something? I'm down as long as we can agree on a spot during the weekend.
> *


lets do it but im boocked this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 11:09 PM~18886130
> *lets do it but im boocked this weekend
> *


ok but next weekend is Halloween.


----------



## CE 707

so when do you want to do bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 11:38 PM~18886275
> *so when do you want to do bro
> *


How bout like on a friday night? Anyone else wanna go? 
:dunno:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18888804
> *How bout like on a friday night? Anyone else wanna go?
> :dunno:
> *


Gaby: I do, :happysad: can I come too ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18888941
> *Gaby: I do, :happysad:  can I come too  ?
> *


Its Raul not Gabe. :biggrin: And yea, you guys can come.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2010, 03:31 PM~18889224
> *Its Raul not Gabe.  :biggrin:  And yea, you guys can come.
> *


It's Gabriela not Gabe I know it's Raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18889500
> *It's Gabriela not Gabe I know it's Raul  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 06:41 PM~18883905
> *thats good to hear bro yea im kinda getting back into it thanks to mike  :biggrin:
> *


now would that be thanks to me or rangel j/k i still got a long ways to compete wit ur bikes :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 02:30 AM~18892540
> *now would that be thanks to me or rangel j/k i still got a long ways to compete wit ur bikes :biggrin:
> *


lol your bikes nice bro you have done a great job with it keep doing what you do lil by you will get to where you want to be and my bike wasnt done over night it was redone 2 times before I got it 2 what you see today I lost interest when it started getting really political thats what drove me away from bikes but now that I got kidds its different for me


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 03:13 AM~18892639
> *lol your bikes nice bro you have done a great job with it keep doing what you do lil by you will get to where you want to be  and my bike wasnt done over night it was redone 2 times before I got it 2 what you see today I lost interest when it started getting really political thats what drove me away from bikes but now that I got kidds its different for me
> *


you should make them some lil hoppers you got to start them off early


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 03:13 AM~18892639
> *lol your bikes nice bro you have done a great job with it keep doing what you do lil by you will get to where you want to be  and my bike wasnt done over night it was redone 2 times before I got it 2 what you see today I lost interest when it started getting really political thats what drove me away from bikes but now that I got kidds its different for me
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 12:15 PM~18893879
> *you should make them some lil hoppers you got to start them off early
> *


lol yea bro that would be nice but they already want to hopp cars :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 11:26 AM~18893931
> *lol yea bro that would  be nice but they already want to hopp cars  :biggrin:
> *


i believe it to


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 24 2010, 12:33 PM~18893969
> *i believe it to
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 11:36 AM~18893982
> *:biggrin:
> *


cool do u let them hit the switches on the caddy or is that just daddys toy?


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 11:36 AM~18893982
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey eric u make the sissy bar on ur bike too cause i kno ur makin matchin bars


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 02:28 PM~18894439
> *hey eric u make the sissy bar on ur bike too cause i kno ur makin matchin bars
> *


yea bro I made them and my boy chris roark cut out the pieces


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 02:17 PM~18894401
> *cool do u let them hit the switches on the caddy or is that just daddys toy?
> *


yea I let them but they would go gas hopping with me dam near everday


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 01:36 PM~18894466
> *yea bro I made them and my boy chris roark cut out the pieces
> *


sick


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 01:37 PM~18894474
> *yea I let them but they would go gas hopping with me dam near everday
> *


good shit bro how old are they?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 02:43 PM~18894495
> *good shit bro how old are they?
> *


3-5-8


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 01:45 PM~18894511
> *3-5-8
> *


there cool lil kids


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 24 2010, 03:13 PM~18894654
> *there cool lil kids
> *


lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up cali... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## djrascal

I'll be heading up to Sac this week sometime, i'll holla at you guys if you wanna roll to the Museum, gonna move the bike around and see about fitting one more entry in.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 AM~18901926
> *I'll be heading up to Sac this week sometime, i'll holla at you guys if you wanna roll to the Museum, gonna move the bike around and see about fitting one more entry in.
> *


pm me whos bike


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 10:22 AM~18901926
> *I'll be heading up to Sac this week sometime, i'll holla at you guys if you wanna roll to the Museum, gonna move the bike around and see about fitting one more entry in.
> *


 hno:


----------



## djrascal

I might want to include a 3 wheeler and take out a 2 wheeler, but still not sure. If i take any bike out it will be my sons first. Only fair to the other guys


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 12:36 PM~18902828
> *I might want to include a 3 wheeler and take out a 2 wheeler, but still not sure. If i take any bike out it will be my sons first. Only fair to the other guys
> *


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 11:44 AM~18902875
> *
> *


Ok, i'm lying, your orange bike is leaving, in fact, its already on my trailer on the way to my house, sorry dude, forgot to tell you :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 12:49 PM~18902908
> *Ok, i'm lying, your orange bike is leaving, in fact, its already on my trailer on the way to my house, sorry dude, forgot to tell you  :biggrin:
> *


hay thats fine I just hope you left me a check at the front desk :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 11:54 AM~18902950
> *hay thats fine I just hope you left me a check at the front desk  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 11:54 AM~18902950
> *hay thats fine I just hope you left me a check at the front desk  :biggrin:
> *


I did, and that sucker will bounce higher then your caddy !


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 02:06 PM~18903932
> *I did, and that sucker will bounce higher then your caddy !
> *


lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2010, 03:06 PM~18903932
> *I did, and that sucker will bounce higher then your caddy !
> *


 :cheesy: likes what I like to hear


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 24 2010, 10:12 PM~18898194
> *whats up cali... :biggrin:
> *


thats for your help bro


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2010, 11:06 PM~18886114
> *Do some of you guys want to get together for lunch or something? I'm down as long as we can agree on a spot during the weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

happy holloween


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 30 2010, 11:30 AM~18947268
> *happy holloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That's tomorrow 
:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 29 2010, 05:16 PM~18942859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 30 2010, 03:07 PM~18948025
> *That's tomorrow
> :twak:
> *


the party started today


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 30 2010, 05:24 PM~18948887
> *the party started today
> *


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Westcoastdon530

coming soon


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18959768
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice who came up with that Idea :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18960328
> *that looks nice who came up with that Idea  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

gotta give credit where its do. thanks to erik AKA CE707 for the "OK" to use his design


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 1 2010, 04:25 PM~18960434
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> gotta give credit where its do. thanks to erik AKA CE707 for the "OK" to use his design
> *


its all good bro Im just happy to see my disign come to life and thank you also


----------



## DJ HenDoe

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 1 2010, 01:59 PM~18959768
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> coming soon


you took this back part and made flow with the next pic








[/quote]


----------



## CE 707




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 31 2010, 09:23 AM~18951890
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## djrascal




----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 2 2010, 10:22 AM~18966739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam those pics came out realy nice bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

too bad we cant take pics of other bikes there


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 2 2010, 02:13 PM~18968751
> *dam those pics came out realy nice bro
> *


  yea they did, they are from Maverick Photography


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18968901
> *too bad we cant take pics of other bikes there
> *


Soon grasshopper...soon.....


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 2 2010, 04:05 PM~18969098
> *  yea they did, they are from Maverick Photography
> *


did you pay for them


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 2 2010, 04:52 PM~18969828
> *did you pay for them
> *


:ugh:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 2 2010, 05:53 PM~18969839
> *:ugh:
> *


lol when I went on there page its says in order to save pics you have to pay


----------



## djrascal

I just right clicked and it worked for me, hmmmm, i'm special !


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 2 2010, 06:36 PM~18970189
> *I just right clicked and it worked for me, hmmmm, i'm special !
> *


lol


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18988642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


If all goes well and I finish one of my bikes I will be there next year homie.


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lilmikew86

wut up CE 707 n clown confusion


----------



## lilmikew86

BUMP


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 8 2010, 11:47 PM~19022686
> *TTMFT FO TEAM CALI :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## R0L0

How can I be down with team Cali?? :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

Ok quick question, what 3 wheeler would everyone like to see at the Museum?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 9 2010, 09:11 AM~19024503
> *Ok quick question, what 3 wheeler would everyone like to see at the Museum?
> *


that green one


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 09:13 AM~19024507
> *that green one
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 9 2010, 09:16 AM~19024515
> *
> *


knigth quest


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 9 2010, 09:11 AM~19024503
> *Ok quick question, what 3 wheeler would everyone like to see at the Museum?
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 09:03 AM~19024145
> *How can I be down with team Cali?? :biggrin:
> *


  SHIT HOMIE,NOR CAL TO SO CAL,WE ALL IN IT TO WIN IT,REPPIN TEAM CALIFAS 100% :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 09:13 AM~19024507
> *that green one
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 9 2010, 08:09 PM~19028976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that trike was tight bro wish you would have kept it


----------



## CE 707

team cali is sleaping


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 16 2010, 12:16 PM~19082657
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## CE 707

happy thanksgiving


----------



## KABEL




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

REPOST :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18959768
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that shit is sick. :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 27 2010, 07:11 PM~19177980
> *Damn that shit is sick.  :biggrin:
> *


lol you would know since you built it


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 28 2010, 02:25 AM~19180731
> *lol you would know since you built it
> *


I thought you did :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 05:10 PM~19184135
> *I thought you did  :biggrin:
> *


i would have but i dont have the proper tools to build right now


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 28 2010, 08:26 PM~19185361
> *i would have but i dont have the proper tools to build right now
> *


same here


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 11:18 PM~19187578
> *same  here
> *


as soon as i finish at universal tech institute i will get $1000 gift certificate for snap on tools anyone need anything? lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 29 2010, 12:33 AM~19187677
> *as soon as i finish at universal tech institute i will get $1000 gift certificate for snap on tools anyone need anything? lol
> *


where is that at


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 11:40 PM~19187715
> *where is that at
> *


sac town homie next to arco arena


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 29 2010, 01:37 AM~19187964
> *sac town homie next to arco arena
> *


yes yes I see :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

what up raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

sup homie


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

HANDLEBARS








SISSY BAR








FORKS


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 2 2010, 11:46 PM~19225036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLEBARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2010, 04:26 PM~19221152
> *sup homie
> *


what up hay you still got those forks


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 3 2010, 12:08 AM~19225231
> *
> *


a bro did you guys ever get the bike back


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Westcoastdon530

what up cali just moved to north highlands. where the spots to kick it at


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 4 2010, 03:07 AM~19234710
> *what up cali just moved to north highlands. where the spots to kick it at
> *


jaspers burgers right there on watt has some good burgers


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 02:28 AM~19234751
> *jaspers burgers right there on watt has some good burgers
> *


lets go on sunday


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 02:28 AM~19234751
> *jaspers burgers right there on watt has some good burgers
> *


i live right by it ive been wanting to go


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 4 2010, 11:01 PM~19241137
> *i live right by it ive been wanting to go
> *


yea bro we should


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 6 2010, 03:34 AM~19250952
> *yea bro we should
> *


for sure homie


----------



## MR.559

[/quote]


----------



## KABEL




----------



## djrascal

.....:burp:.....


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 9 2010, 12:55 PM~19284146
> *.....:burp:.....
> *


.....fart...


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 13 2010, 11:14 AM~19314695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

I just found this pic does any body have old pics of my bike I never realy took alot of pics of my bike back then
]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2010, 11:34 PM~19400228
> *I just found this pic does any body have old pics of my bike I never realy took alot of pics of my bike back then
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I took that pic back in 2000 at the SF LRM show. I scanned it and posted it a while back.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:14 PM~19408175
> *I took that pic back in 2000 at the SF LRM show. I scanned it and posted it a while back.
> *


wass up homies


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

got some thing done today


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI TTMFT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2010, 12:14 AM~19408175
> *I took that pic back in 2000 at the SF LRM show. I scanned it and posted it a while back.
> *


no way that was along time ago bro its flew by quik


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2010, 11:14 PM~19408175
> *I took that pic back in 2000 at the SF LRM show. I scanned it and posted it a while back.
> *


you wanna cookie or a medal? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 27 2010, 10:11 AM~19430399
> *you wanna cookie or a medal?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Both. :biggrin: Whats up Team Cali.I see the sun is back.


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: SUP HOMIE,SUN BE GOIN ON N OFF OVA HERE,BUT AT LEAST NOT RAININ.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 9 2011, 03:09 PM~19548790
> *:nicoderm: SUP HOMIE,SUN BE GOIN ON N OFF OVA HERE,BUT AT LEAST NOT RAININ.....
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## wsrider

> [/quot
> 
> coming out nice!!


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 13 2010, 10:14 AM~19314695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming out NICE!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86

no one does it like cali


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 12 2011, 05:39 AM~19573236
> *coming out NICE!!
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2011, 10:05 PM~19634922
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 18 2011, 09:15 PM~19635044
> *:angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 12 2011, 06:30 PM~19578701
> *no one does it like cali
> *


x3


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19674216
> *sorry to hear.
> *


Lesstime is going to be in sac tuesday, anybody wanna meet up and bullshit? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

ill be out there monday in the after noon 
the siervise is at 10am then lunch and then heading out 


not tuesday bro


----------



## lesstime

it was so fucking nice out in the bay area today my gosh i miss it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 PM~19679517
> *ill be out there monday in the after noon
> the siervise is at 10am then lunch and then heading out
> not tuesday bro
> *


Your wife lied to me. :angry:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2011, 12:07 AM~19680052
> *Your wife lied to me.  :angry:
> *


ill let you two duke it out :biggrin: ill hit you up when we get out there later today


----------



## lesstime

sup every one we made it with no problems its 530 over here so its 430 down there thanks for meeting all up with us had a cool few mins and a lot of great laughs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 AM~19691054
> *sup every one we made it with no problems its 530 over here so its 430 down there thanks for meeting all up with us  had a cool few mins and a lot of great laughs
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 AM~19691054
> *sup every one we made it with no problems its 530 over here so its 430 down there thanks for meeting all up with us  had a cool few mins and a lot of great laughs
> *


Glad to know you're still alive :biggrin:


----------



## strokedoutss

any good shops in the la area to buy parts for a 12" bike like baby d's and spring action


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 25 2011, 12:20 PM~19693464
> *any good shops in the la area to buy parts for a 12" bike like baby d's and spring action
> *


mannys in compton :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 AM~19691054
> *sup every one we made it with no problems its 530 over here so its 430 down there thanks for meeting all up with us  had a cool few mins and a lot of great laughs
> *


any time bro


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2011, 02:51 PM~19694636
> *any time bro
> *


sup homie


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 25 2011, 02:52 PM~19694649
> *sup homie
> *


sup mike


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 25 2011, 03:36 PM~19694468
> *mannys in compton :biggrin:
> *


do you have a phone number add will be out there on friday


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2011, 09:10 AM~19691973
> *
> *


THank you for dinner bro :biggrin: ill have a few thing to show you soon to see if we can work it out :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 25 2011, 10:47 AM~19692698
> *Glad to know you're still alive  :biggrin:
> *


us too lol nice meeting you bro/girl lol mike /gaby lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2011, 02:51 PM~19694636
> *any time bro
> *


you going to have to take some pics of you bike and show my wife lol (clowns) hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

AnD ce707 get your computer fix so you can do what you said lol bwhahahah


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:45 PM~19696331
> *you going to have to take some pics of you bike and show my wife lol (clowns) hahahah :biggrin:
> *


just go on my topic lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19696413
> *just go on my topic lol
> *


fo sho lol :biggrin: am going to print out a few pics lol before she gets home from school




man the new job was easy but long lol it will go faster as the time goes by lol just have to learn where all the parts loc. are


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19696297
> *THank you for dinner bro  :biggrin: ill have a few thing to show you soon to see if we can work it out  :happysad:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19696297
> *THank you for dinner bro  :biggrin: ill have a few thing to show you soon to see if we can work it out  :happysad:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez	1032
76'_SCHWINN	605 RIP :angel: 
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	543
PICAZZO	537
CE 707	337
SAC_TOWN	256
66wita6	175
vicmarcos	165
MR.559	138
STR8_CLOWN'N	134
SIC'N'TWISTED	134
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	114
Lil Spanks	107
eric in cali	105
BLVD_SCHWINN	104
NorCalLux	99
Clown Confusion	73
djrascal	72
FRISCO KID	71
the poor boys	51
817Lowrider	51
LocoSoCal	50
sanjo_nena408	45
KaDa	45
daomen	43
ShotCallers O.C.	40
bullet one	35
azteca de oro	33
chamuco61	32
IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
LIL GOODTIMES CC	31
lowriderjoker77	31
lesstime	28
78 Monte 4 Life	28
bad news	27
Kidblack	27
BASH3R	26
POISON 831	26
JUSTDEEZ	25
lowriderlovin65	24
oneofakind	24
Droop$	24
Latino66	22
lilmikew86	21
chicanolegacysf	20
G~MoneyCustoms	20
Westcoastdon530	19
R.O.C	18
78mc	18
chris23	18
dave_st214	17
RAIDERSEQUAL	17
Stilo-G	16
MEXICA	15
lowrid3r	14
Amahury760	14
Billy	14
HOMEGROWN84	14
noe_from_texas	13
LILHOBBZ805	13
mitchell26	11
sureñosbluez	10
AMB1800	9
ROSunshine	9
Steve9663	9
650 ReGaL	9
UpInSmoke619	8
ghost-rider	8
tequila sunrise	8
CaliKing314	7
Down Low 74	7
bigshod	7
KABEL	7
joe bristol	7
casper805	7
robz1904	7
ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.	6
RollinBlue	6
eric ramos	6
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	6
Ronin	6
SJRaider18	5
lowdhotchkiss	5
ENDANGERED SPECIES	5
big9er	5
GABINO	5
BILLY_THE_KID	5
NaturalHighII	5
MRS.GOODTIMES818	4
EL SOCIO	4
PedaLScraperZ	4
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
BABOSO HYDROS	3
gizmo1	3
BIG WHIT 64	3
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
FLEETWOOD PENA	3
wsrider	3
86' Chevy	3
west_13	3
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
G Style	3
eastbay_drop	3
LINCOLNSAL	3
pauls 1967	3
66 schwinn	3
TonyO	3
DirtyBird2	3
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
26jd	2
SNAPPER818	2
RO-BC	2
my daughter bike	2
REC	2
Drop'em	2
DVS	2
CE4LIFE	2
charger24	2
MR.SHADES	2
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	2
strokedoutss	2
schwinn1966	2
LIL PHX	2
BROWN CHEVY	2
PASSIONATE63	2
68 CHEVY	2
D-ice69	2
Str8sharkin78	1
BIG TURTLE	1
-SUPER62-	1
kiki	1
show-bound	1
Hermanos of Peace	1
EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
LowerDinU	1
CHE1	1
johnnys121	1
Lord Duez	1
Badass93	1
214Tex	1
Bert55	1
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
Wickeddragon68	1
majestic bike club	1
yOuNgWiCkS	1
Rusty193	1
luxuriousloc's	1
RidinLowBC	1
GOODTIMES CC	1
EL RAIDER	1
All Out Customs	1
calistyle	1
doublepumped	1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
schwinn1964	1
Dion Rides	1
187 dunks	1
Str8crazy80	1
I.N.S.P....S.J	1
huggybear!	1
lowlife-biker	1
OGDinoe1	1
ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
savvyKid	1
chavez1mc	1
popejoy2010	1
BIGTITO64	1
lowriderwiz	1
LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
DJ HenDoe	1
Mannys_Bike_Shop	1
LiLD90043	1
-GT- RAY	1
CYCLON3	1
DVNRDGRS	1
7UP_BIKE	1
KreWx8	1
Mr.GreenEyes 1	1
childsplay69	1
down_by_law	1
KaLiRiDeR	1
kustombuilder	1
Raguness	1
E.C. ROLO	1


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 PM~19718812
> *socios b.c. prez	1032
> 76'_SCHWINN	605 RIP  :angel:
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	543
> PICAZZO	537
> CE 707	337
> SAC_TOWN	256
> 66wita6	175
> vicmarcos	165
> MR.559	138
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	134
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	114
> Lil Spanks	107
> eric in cali	105
> BLVD_SCHWINN	104
> NorCalLux	99
> Clown Confusion	73
> djrascal	72
> FRISCO KID	71
> the poor boys	51
> 817Lowrider	51
> LocoSoCal	50
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> daomen	43
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> bullet one	35
> azteca de oro	33
> chamuco61	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	31
> lowriderjoker77	31
> lesstime	28
> 78 Monte 4 Life	28
> bad news	27
> Kidblack	27
> BASH3R	26
> POISON 831	26
> JUSTDEEZ	25
> lowriderlovin65	24
> oneofakind	24
> Droop$	24
> Latino66	22
> lilmikew86	21
> chicanolegacysf	20
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> Westcoastdon530	19
> R.O.C	18
> 78mc	18
> chris23	18
> dave_st214	17
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> Stilo-G	16
> MEXICA	15
> lowrid3r	14
> Amahury760	14
> Billy	14
> HOMEGROWN84	14
> noe_from_texas	13
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> AMB1800	9
> ROSunshine	9
> Steve9663	9
> 650 ReGaL	9
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> CaliKing314	7
> Down Low 74	7
> bigshod	7
> KABEL	7
> joe bristol	7
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.	6
> RollinBlue	6
> eric ramos	6
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	6
> Ronin	6
> SJRaider18	5
> lowdhotchkiss	5
> ENDANGERED SPECIES	5
> big9er	5
> GABINO	5
> BILLY_THE_KID	5
> NaturalHighII	5
> MRS.GOODTIMES818	4
> EL SOCIO	4
> PedaLScraperZ	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
> FLEETWOOD PENA	3
> wsrider	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> west_13	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> G Style	3
> eastbay_drop	3
> LINCOLNSAL	3
> pauls 1967	3
> 66 schwinn	3
> TonyO	3
> DirtyBird2	3
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
> 26jd	2
> SNAPPER818	2
> RO-BC	2
> my daughter bike	2
> REC	2
> Drop'em	2
> DVS	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> charger24	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	2
> strokedoutss	2
> schwinn1966	2
> LIL PHX	2
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> PASSIONATE63	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> D-ice69	2
> Str8sharkin78	1
> BIG TURTLE	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> kiki	1
> show-bound	1
> Hermanos of Peace	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> johnnys121	1
> Lord Duez	1
> Badass93	1
> 214Tex	1
> Bert55	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> majestic bike club	1
> yOuNgWiCkS	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> EL RAIDER	1
> All Out Customs	1
> calistyle	1
> doublepumped	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1964	1
> Dion Rides	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> popejoy2010	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> DJ HenDoe	1
> Mannys_Bike_Shop	1
> LiLD90043	1
> -GT- RAY	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> Mr.GreenEyes 1	1
> childsplay69	1
> down_by_law	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Raguness	1
> E.C. ROLO	1
> *


huh for real????


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 PM~19718812
> *socios b.c. prez	1032
> 76'_SCHWINN	605 RIP  :angel:
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	543
> PICAZZO	537
> CE 707	337
> SAC_TOWN	256
> 66wita6	175
> vicmarcos	165
> MR.559	138
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	134
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	114
> Lil Spanks	107
> eric in cali	105
> BLVD_SCHWINN	104
> NorCalLux	99
> Clown Confusion	73
> djrascal	72
> FRISCO KID	71
> the poor boys	51
> 817Lowrider	51
> LocoSoCal	50
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> daomen	43
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> bullet one	35
> azteca de oro	33
> chamuco61	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	31
> lowriderjoker77	31
> lesstime	28
> 78 Monte 4 Life	28
> bad news	27
> Kidblack	27
> BASH3R	26
> POISON 831	26
> JUSTDEEZ	25
> lowriderlovin65	24
> oneofakind	24
> Droop$	24
> Latino66	22
> lilmikew86	21
> chicanolegacysf	20
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> Westcoastdon530	19
> R.O.C	18
> 78mc	18
> chris23	18
> dave_st214	17
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> Stilo-G	16
> MEXICA	15
> lowrid3r	14
> Amahury760	14
> Billy	14
> HOMEGROWN84	14
> noe_from_texas	13
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> AMB1800	9
> ROSunshine	9
> Steve9663	9
> 650 ReGaL	9
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> CaliKing314	7
> Down Low 74	7
> bigshod	7
> KABEL	7
> joe bristol	7
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.	6
> RollinBlue	6
> eric ramos	6
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	6
> Ronin	6
> SJRaider18	5
> lowdhotchkiss	5
> ENDANGERED SPECIES	5
> big9er	5
> GABINO	5
> BILLY_THE_KID	5
> NaturalHighII	5
> MRS.GOODTIMES818	4
> EL SOCIO	4
> PedaLScraperZ	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
> FLEETWOOD PENA	3
> wsrider	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> west_13	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> G Style	3
> eastbay_drop	3
> LINCOLNSAL	3
> pauls 1967	3
> 66 schwinn	3
> TonyO	3
> DirtyBird2	3
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
> 26jd	2
> SNAPPER818	2
> RO-BC	2
> my daughter bike	2
> REC	2
> Drop'em	2
> DVS	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> charger24	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	2
> strokedoutss	2
> schwinn1966	2
> LIL PHX	2
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> PASSIONATE63	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> D-ice69	2
> Str8sharkin78	1
> BIG TURTLE	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> kiki	1
> show-bound	1
> Hermanos of Peace	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> johnnys121	1
> Lord Duez	1
> Badass93	1
> 214Tex	1
> Bert55	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> majestic bike club	1
> yOuNgWiCkS	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> EL RAIDER	1
> All Out Customs	1
> calistyle	1
> doublepumped	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1964	1
> Dion Rides	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> popejoy2010	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> DJ HenDoe	1
> Mannys_Bike_Shop	1
> LiLD90043	1
> -GT- RAY	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> Mr.GreenEyes 1	1
> childsplay69	1
> down_by_law	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Raguness	1
> E.C. ROLO	1
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI TTMFT!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 PM~19718812
> *socios b.c. prez	1032
> 76'_SCHWINN	605 RIP  :angel:
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	543
> PICAZZO	537
> CE 707	337
> SAC_TOWN	256
> 66wita6	175
> vicmarcos	165
> MR.559	138
> STR8_CLOWN'N	134
> SIC'N'TWISTED	134
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR	114
> Lil Spanks	107
> eric in cali	105
> BLVD_SCHWINN	104
> NorCalLux	99
> Clown Confusion	73
> djrascal	72
> FRISCO KID	71
> the poor boys	51
> 817Lowrider	51
> LocoSoCal	50
> sanjo_nena408	45
> KaDa	45
> daomen	43
> ShotCallers O.C.	40
> bullet one	35
> azteca de oro	33
> chamuco61	32
> IN$piratioN$ B.C	32
> LIL GOODTIMES CC	31
> lowriderjoker77	31
> lesstime	28
> 78 Monte 4 Life	28
> bad news	27
> Kidblack	27
> BASH3R	26
> POISON 831	26
> JUSTDEEZ	25
> lowriderlovin65	24
> oneofakind	24
> Droop$	24
> Latino66	22
> lilmikew86	21
> chicanolegacysf	20
> G~MoneyCustoms	20
> Westcoastdon530	19
> R.O.C	18
> 78mc	18
> chris23	18
> dave_st214	17
> RAIDERSEQUAL	17
> Stilo-G	16
> MEXICA	15
> lowrid3r	14
> Amahury760	14
> Billy	14
> HOMEGROWN84	14
> noe_from_texas	13
> LILHOBBZ805	13
> mitchell26	11
> sureñosbluez	10
> AMB1800	9
> ROSunshine	9
> Steve9663	9
> 650 ReGaL	9
> UpInSmoke619	8
> ghost-rider	8
> tequila sunrise	8
> CaliKing314	7
> Down Low 74	7
> bigshod	7
> KABEL	7
> joe bristol	7
> casper805	7
> robz1904	7
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.	6
> RollinBlue	6
> eric ramos	6
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE	6
> Ronin	6
> SJRaider18	5
> lowdhotchkiss	5
> ENDANGERED SPECIES	5
> big9er	5
> GABINO	5
> BILLY_THE_KID	5
> NaturalHighII	5
> MRS.GOODTIMES818	4
> EL SOCIO	4
> PedaLScraperZ	4
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	4
> BABOSO HYDROS	3
> gizmo1	3
> BIG WHIT 64	3
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY	3
> FLEETWOOD PENA	3
> wsrider	3
> 86' Chevy	3
> west_13	3
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	3
> G Style	3
> eastbay_drop	3
> LINCOLNSAL	3
> pauls 1967	3
> 66 schwinn	3
> TonyO	3
> DirtyBird2	3
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	2
> 26jd	2
> SNAPPER818	2
> RO-BC	2
> my daughter bike	2
> REC	2
> Drop'em	2
> DVS	2
> CE4LIFE	2
> charger24	2
> MR.SHADES	2
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ	2
> strokedoutss	2
> schwinn1966	2
> LIL PHX	2
> BROWN CHEVY	2
> PASSIONATE63	2
> 68 CHEVY	2
> D-ice69	2
> Str8sharkin78	1
> BIG TURTLE	1
> -SUPER62-	1
> kiki	1
> show-bound	1
> Hermanos of Peace	1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO	1
> LowerDinU	1
> CHE1	1
> johnnys121	1
> Lord Duez	1
> Badass93	1
> 214Tex	1
> Bert55	1
> ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
> Wickeddragon68	1
> majestic bike club	1
> yOuNgWiCkS	1
> Rusty193	1
> luxuriousloc's	1
> RidinLowBC	1
> GOODTIMES CC	1
> EL RAIDER	1
> All Out Customs	1
> calistyle	1
> doublepumped	1
> GABRIEL(SCARFACE)	1
> schwinn1964	1
> Dion Rides	1
> 187 dunks	1
> Str8crazy80	1
> I.N.S.P....S.J	1
> huggybear!	1
> lowlife-biker	1
> OGDinoe1	1
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	1
> savvyKid	1
> chavez1mc	1
> popejoy2010	1
> BIGTITO64	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> LOSCALLES CAR CLUB	1
> DJ HenDoe	1
> Mannys_Bike_Shop	1
> LiLD90043	1
> -GT- RAY	1
> CYCLON3	1
> DVNRDGRS	1
> 7UP_BIKE	1
> KreWx8	1
> Mr.GreenEyes 1	1
> childsplay69	1
> down_by_law	1
> KaLiRiDeR	1
> kustombuilder	1
> Raguness	1
> E.C. ROLO	1
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jan 27 2011, 10:13 PM~19718875-->
> 
> 
> 
> huh for real????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19719735
> *:dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Jan 28 2011, 07:45 PM~19725876
> *
> *


Alive and well. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2011, 11:44 AM~19729908
> *Alive and well.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM~19730116
> *
> *


I know


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2011, 12:47 PM~19730609
> *I know
> *


you better be heading to mikes house to work on a bike


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 12:49 PM~19737414
> *you better be heading to mikes house to work on a bike
> *


he didnt come by yesterday had to work on a computer or sumthin.f**kin come by raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 30 2011, 02:01 PM~19737774
> *he didnt come by yesterday had to work on a computer or sumthin.f**kin come by raul :biggrin:
> *


Let m just figure out the details for this next project and I will come over. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> [/quot
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :wow: :wow:
> :wow:
> 
> DAMMMMMMMM THAT IS SICK GREAT WORK HOMIE !!!!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

does any one know famous chicano writer from cali http://www.luisjrodriguez.com/history/history.html?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## lilmikew86

TO THEE TOP FOR CALI uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Jan 31 2011, 12:51 PM~19746349-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOMEGROWN84
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 13 2010, 10:14 AM~19314695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :wow: :wow:
> :wow:
> 
> DAMMMMMMMM THAT IS SICK GREAT WORK HOMIE !!!!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 13 2010, 10:14 AM~19314695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the skirts cut by hand or laser cutt???????


----------



## MR.559




----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 1 2011, 05:35 PM~19759268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: u got issues


----------



## lesstime

agggghhhhh what am i doing?????HELP


----------



## lilmikew86

Dunno WHAT are you doing ? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19763102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agggghhhhh what am i doing?????HELP
> *


What's going on here?


----------



## lesstime

idk am messing somthing up


----------



## lilmikew86

Where were you supposed to be going with it ? I'll tell you where you went wrong


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 2 2011, 06:27 PM~19770486
> *Where were you supposed to be going with it  ?  I'll tell you where you went wrong
> *


am not sure :happysad: tell me whats wrong and it might help me


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 2 2011, 06:30 PM~19770529
> *am not sure :happysad:  tell me whats wrong and it might help me
> *


looks like u should hav used fine line tape to do ur design then masked over it then cut out the masked areas u want to paint regular masking bleeds and dosent give a clean line like the fine line tape does :biggrin: just my two cents


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lilmikew86

good topic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 11 2011, 01:36 PM~19845886
> *good topic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2011, 10:48 AM~19857897
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 13 2011, 02:07 PM~19858906
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## IMPALLAC

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 13 2011, 04:12 PM~19859865
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

is this the smiley topic now? lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW

TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063 

MARCH 13, 2011

ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm 

REGISTRATION:
A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE 
CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
BEST 2-WHEELER
BEST TRIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
LONGEST DISTANCE

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
JOHNNY:323-921-7470 </span>


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2011, 11:48 AM~19857897
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 16 2011, 04:52 PM~19886491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19943363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2011, 08:04 PM~19954176
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2011, 01:04 PM~19972787
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## -GT- RAY

I got these for sale or trade for any 20 inch part of equal value


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up Team Cali!!! :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : nothing much just getting ready for show season lots to do so much to do ....
HoW AbOuT YoU?









P.S. We've apparently mastered the twisting of metal so we're going with that


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 4 2011, 09:53 AM~20014110
> *Gaby : nothing much just getting ready for  show season lots to do so much to do ....
> HoW AbOuT YoU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. We've apparently mastered the twisting of metal so we're going with that
> *


wow barely


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: Yup someone had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 4 2011, 10:15 AM~20014229
> *Gaby: Yup someone had to do it  :biggrin:
> *


took u that long lol


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : Great things take time


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 4 2011, 10:21 AM~20014282
> *Gaby : Great things take time
> *


true


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2011, 11:28 AM~20014315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new bars i see.. :biggrin: looks dope. your bikes never stop evolving, yet still manage to keep the classic look..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20014551
> *new bars i see..  :biggrin:  looks dope. your bikes never stop evolving, yet still manage to keep the classic look..
> *


naw they belong to a homie for his bike i was just seeing how they looked


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2011, 12:37 PM~20014702
> *naw they belong to a homie for his bike i was just seeing how they looked
> *


Word. There clean


----------



## vicmarcos

AWEARNESS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20248398
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2011, 09:44 AM~20255092
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2011, 10:09 AM~20255311
> *:angry:
> *


REAL TALK!!!


----------



## lesstime

From the BAY 2 LA allday everyday


----------



## djrascal

Was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that might want to go to a car show this Friday in San Leandro, CA. from 2pm to 6pm. It will be at Peterson Tractor (sponsored by my work) I have paid all the fees for entry already and just need to have 1 (or 2) cars represent our company. If anyone is interested, please feel free to message me on here or call my cell phone at 209-244-3580 (Eric) I'll be there with my sons bike and would love to have a few classic cars there (I have room for 2 cars, in case anyone else wants to go)


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 13 2011, 10:16 AM~20328505
> *Was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that might want to go to a car show this Friday in San Leandro, CA. from 2pm to 6pm. It will be at Peterson Tractor (sponsored by my work) I have paid all the fees for entry already and just need to have 1 (or 2) cars represent our company. If anyone is interested, please feel free to message me on here or call my cell phone at 209-244-3580 (Eric) I'll be there with my sons bike and would love to have a few classic cars there (I have room for 2 cars, in case anyone else wants to go)
> *


pick me up ill take one of my bikes :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: wish I could go too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 13 2011, 10:16 AM~20328505
> *Was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that might want to go to a car show this Friday in San Leandro, CA. from 2pm to 6pm. It will be at Peterson Tractor (sponsored by my work) I have paid all the fees for entry already and just need to have 1 (or 2) cars represent our company. If anyone is interested, please feel free to message me on here or call my cell phone at 209-244-3580 (Eric) I'll be there with my sons bike and would love to have a few classic cars there (I have room for 2 cars, in case anyone else wants to go)
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20328505
> *Was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that might want to go to a car show this Friday in San Leandro, CA. from 2pm to 6pm. It will be at Peterson Tractor (sponsored by my work) I have paid all the fees for entry already and just need to have 1 (or 2) cars represent our company. If anyone is interested, please feel free to message me on here or call my cell phone at 209-244-3580 (Eric) I'll be there with my sons bike and would love to have a few classic cars there (I have room for 2 cars, in case anyone else wants to go)
> *


I wish I would have know sooner bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 15 2011, 08:57 PM~20349523
> *I wish I would have know sooner bro
> *


Yea it was a last minute thing. But it was a good show.


----------



## daddy o

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 21 2011, 02:05 PM~20390335
> *Yea it was a last minute thing. But it was a good show.
> *


I work right around the corner ,wish i knew sooner .Any pics?


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 21 2011, 09:13 PM~20393650
> *I work right around the corner ,wish i knew sooner .Any pics?
> *


Yea, i'll post them tonight, they are still on my camera :happysad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

Whats up TEAM CALI!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## djrascal

My son with his bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TEAM CALI REUNION THIS SUMMER! People that have connections with former members get ahold of them and lets get somthing organized. Share opions and suggestion.


----------



## oneofakind

Anybody from Cali Rollin to the Lowrider magaZine show in Arizona...?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 4 2011, 01:29 AM~20481470
> *TEAM CALI REUNION THIS SUMMER! People that have connections with former members get ahold of them and lets get somthing organized. Share opions and suggestion.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 4 2011, 01:29 AM~20481470
> *TEAM CALI REUNION THIS SUMMER! People that have connections with former members get ahold of them and lets get somthing organized. Share opions and suggestion.
> *


  im down


----------



## lilmikew86

sneak peak


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice mike


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 17 2011, 02:08 PM~20571849
> *nice mike
> *


 :thumbsup: my pics suck tho u cant really see the detail


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571843
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571843
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the engraving done by eddy?


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2011, 05:24 PM~20573065
> *is the engraving done by eddy?
> *


yes sir thats y its so clean :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2011, 01:05 PM~20586921
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 19 2011, 02:09 PM~20586963
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571843
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*lookss firme...*


----------



## lilmikew86

Something new to tinker with


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 20 2011, 11:09 PM~20597541
> *Something new to tinker with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will that do a bike frame?


----------



## lilmikew86

I'm testing it out right now and that is the intended purpose seems to work tho :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 20 2011, 11:12 PM~20597551
> *I'm testing it out right now and that is the intended purpose seems to work tho  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know and we can do my cruiser frame. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

....maybe


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 20 2011, 11:19 PM~20597580
> *....maybe
> *


lol hahaha


----------



## lilmikew86

and yeah it does do frames


----------



## lilmikew86

If you're from Sac you know what bridge that is


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20607085
> *If you're from Sac you know what bridge that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not from sac but got family in cali looks like the tower bridge :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

Hmmm... is that what it's called :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20607085
> *If you're from Sac you know what bridge that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 09:17 PM~20607187
> *:wow:
> *


Damn ! I knew I forgot the clowns ! I'm sure your wife would of loved it then :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

lol it all good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20607085
> *If you're from Sac you know what bridge that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When is this getting cleared?


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2011, 09:55 PM~20607549
> *When is this getting cleared?
> *


ima try n do it in a couple days mabe the day after tomarrow paintn a few more things tonite and flaking it tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 22 2011, 10:07 PM~20607085
> *If you're from Sac you know what bridge that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOWER BRIDGE, i ride across it every day.. sadly there are people from sac that have no clue what or were it is still... hahahaha :biggrin: bikes lookin good


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 23 2011, 12:03 AM~20608355
> *TOWER BRIDGE, i ride across it every day.. sadly there are people from sac that have no clue what or were it is still... hahahaha :biggrin:  bikes lookin good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571843
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did this? how much ??


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN




----------



## lilmikew86

Eddy's


----------



## lilmikew86

just another piece to the puzzle


----------



## Est.1979

any shows in Kern County coming up?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 26 2011, 01:20 PM~20634236
> *just another piece to the puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is dat a seat post?


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 27 2011, 04:45 PM~20642864
> *is dat a seat post?
> *


Yes sir . I got a weird frame so I need a tall seat post So instead of a long skinny tube I came up with something to fill the space.


----------



## lilmikew86

down to the wire just bout done layin clear at 3 in the morning and assemble it tomarrow for socios :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 03:18 AM~20645541
> *down to the wire just bout done layin clear at 3 in the morning and assemble it tomarrow for socios :biggrin:
> *


  u putting in lots of work! That's wats up!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 27 2011, 11:23 PM~20645098
> *Yes sir . I got a weird frame so I need a tall seat post So instead of a long skinny tube I came up with something to fill the space.
> *


  good idea,is sick


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Team Cali getting shit ready for tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2011, 07:41 PM~20649179
> *Team Cali getting shit ready for tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


yea and frame still didnt get done :banghead:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


>


*what the effin facebook friend request kinda crap is going on here...*


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> *what the effin facebook friend request kinda crap is going on here...*


lol


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


>


 Gaby: That is a little..... :twak:I won't even say the word


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


>


make ur own topic bro


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


> make ur own topic bro


this is my topic ttt team cali bish!


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


> make ur own topic bro


hey bro u got anything goin on tomarrow mabe u can swing by i got tomarrow off


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

lilmikew86 said:


> hey bro u got anything goin on tomarrow mabe u can swing by i got tomarrow off


im down lol jk HEY I GOT MY FRAME BAK FINALLY! PIKS LATER ON


----------



## lesstime

lilmikew86 said:


> hey bro u got anything goin on tomarrow mabe u can swing by i got tomarrow off


on my way lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> hey bro u got anything goin on tomarrow mabe u can swing by i got tomarrow off


are u can come by here plus i work tonight at 10


----------



## lilmikew86

you always work tonight at 10


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> you always work tonight at 10


lol but come by if u want


----------



## Clown Confusion

saw this on ebay 
http://s1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc383/ericbriseis0/lowrider bike/


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

Clown Confusion said:


>


were kan i get me a stop sign like that? lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> were kan i get me a stop sign like that? lol


the streets


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

mission time lol


----------



## CE 707

What up team cali


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> What up team cali


welcome back


----------



## CE 707

What up bro how r u long time no see lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> welcome back


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> What up team cali


:h5:


----------



## CE 707

what up sproket how u been bro


----------



## CE 707

What up raul hows everything


----------



## 96tein

yo who is showin up at the bike show on july 17th... downtown sacramento, the flyer is posted a couple pages back.. ill be there not showin though.


----------



## 96tein

HAPPY BIRTHDAY mike "CLOWN CONFUSION"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> What up raul hows everything


Its going, you know.  How bout you? What you been up to?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> yo who is showin up at the bike show on july 17th... downtown sacramento, the flyer is posted a couple pages back.. ill be there not showin though.


I will be there. I wont have shit either but I will be going to go check it out. :h5:


----------



## eric in cali

if some one could post on here i might 
happy bday mike


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : I think we're going IF he gets the day off as usual


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> yo who is showin up at the bike show on july 17th... downtown sacramento, the flyer is posted a couple pages back.. ill be there not showin though.


 Ill be there if I dont sell my bike


----------



## lilmikew86

CE 707 said:


> Ill be there if I dont sell my bike


Don't you have like 3 of them ????


----------



## lesstime

i bought two so he can get the net back


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Ill be there if I dont sell my bike


u better not sell if u do u should just give it to me


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> Don't you have like 3 of them ????


post them pics up from the show


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


> post them pics up from the show


I thought you took pics too ?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> I tholught you took pics too ?


no i sat on my ass all day


----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


> no i sat on my ass all day


I meant before that ... next time vogue !!


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> I meant before that ... next time vogue !!


no i didnt


----------



## lilmikew86

*Blvd Image Show N'Shine 2011*














































































CLOSE UP OF YOUR FAVORITE FRAME 








more to be added later


----------



## CE 707

lilmikew86 said:


> Don't you have like 3 of them ????


I have 1 and my kids have both have one


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> u better not sell if u do u should just give it to me


 you get first dibbs


----------



## CE 707

Congrats on ur win bro


----------



## eric in cali

thanks mike ill see about coming down


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> you get first dibbs


if i get it u can always buy it back


----------



## CE 707

Loli know thats y u get first dibbs


----------



## 96tein

lil cherry.? i miss my damn parts hahahah should of never sold em.


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> lil cherry.? i miss my damn parts hahahah should of never sold em.


lol


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby:  we're not going to streetlow


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Westcoast.!


----------



## lilmikew86

This is to add to the Cali portfolio. Worked out alot of the bugs starting to operate alot better without breaking shit.


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


>


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

lilmikew86 said:


> This is to add to the Cali portfolio. Worked out alot of the bugs starting to operate alot better without breaking shit.


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## SNAPPER818

lilmikew86 said:


> This is to add to the Cali portfolio. Worked out alot of the bugs starting to operate alot better without breaking shit.


:wow::biggrin:...


----------



## SNAPPER818

lilmikew86 said:


> *Blvd Image Show N'Shine 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to be added later


nice...


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

lilmikew86 said:


> This is to add to the Cali portfolio. Worked out alot of the bugs starting to operate alot better without breaking shit.


 i've seen it on display before but daym :wow: i havent seen it in action :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## CE 707

lilmikew86 said:


> This is to add to the Cali portfolio. Worked out alot of the bugs starting to operate alot better without breaking shit.


Looks tight


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI BACK ON TOP!!


----------



## SNAPPER818

_wassup *CALIFEROS*_...


----------



## lesstime

placing order for parts let me know what you need


----------



## Clown Confusion

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CE 707

Whos got some pics from cyclefest here in sac


----------



## lilmikew86

CE 707 said:


> Whos got some pics from cyclefest here in sac


----------



## lesstime

CE 707 said:


> Whos got some pics from cyclefest here in sac


sup man how are you ??


----------



## CE 707

Ive beej coop bro how bout you whats new out there


----------



## CE 707

Ive been cool bro how bout you whats new out there


----------



## eric in cali

hey every one all my bikes are for sale parting them out i got schwinns started to custom and couple street class ive got a lil chick all from factory ,, ill be building bikes for people but mine are up for sale ,,,,,
you ask why ? my wife left and the kid went with her ,,ill post what ive got later,,,,some of you know me do to lemon twist ,,,,it might be already sold ,,,,hit me up after i post the bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JohnDoe112

Clown Confusion said:


>


[/QUOTE]
Hey where can I get those fender brace accents on your bike?


----------



## eric in cali

i need imfo on this bike ,schwinn jeda 8h60860 (located on the neckv of the bike) i need the year


----------



## Clown Confusion

eric in cali said:


> i need imfo on this bike ,schwinn jeda 8h60860 (located on the neckv of the bike) i need the year


look here 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/3091-socios-b-c-prez.html


----------



## eric in cali

ok i figured it out its a augest bike but cant figure the year 8h60860?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## rollinbajito

hello im looking for a 16 inch lowrider bike schwinn + or parts post whats out there for sell or trade thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP FELLAS... IM BACK, WORKING ON A NEW PROJECT THAT WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## CE 707

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS... IM BACK, WORKING ON A NEW PROJECT THAT WILL BE OUT SOON


what up bro i know its goona be nice


----------



## CE 707

Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS... IM BACK, WORKING ON A NEW PROJECT THAT WILL BE OUT SOON


 What's up homie. I can't wait to see what your working on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Finally got my work bench together so I can start working on stuff again. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

That came out cool bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

we need to do a cali line up in vegas


----------



## CE 707

That would be cool


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Finally got my work bench together so I can start working on stuff again. :biggrin:


you still have them boxs??? from the trike??display???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> you still have them boxs??? from the trike??display???


Nope, sold to Clown Confution.


----------



## lesstime

ok thats what i was thinking when i seen his display  thanks though


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## rodzr

socios b.c. prez said:


> Finally got my work bench together so I can start working on stuff again. :biggrin:


nice


----------



## eastbay_drop

so who all is goin to the woodland show? i talked with ce707 saturday and he asked me to bring my old ass bike out, think i might display it there


----------



## lesstime

eastbay_drop said:


> so who all is goin to the woodland show? i talked with ce707 saturday and he asked me to bring my old ass bike out, think i might display it there


man you need to post some pics of that Drip'n'69 its one clean ass bike


----------



## oneofakind

lesstime said:


> man you need to post some pics of that Drip'n'69 its one clean ass bike


 Damn Drip'n 69 is still bad ass seen it in San Jose show a couple years ago that bike is a legend in my book love the old school..!


----------



## Clown Confusion

eastbay_drop said:


> so who all is goin to the woodland show? i talked with ce707 saturday and he asked me to bring my old ass bike out, think i might display it there


bring it bro i love that bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


>


 I can't wait to see this at the shows with the lights on it.


----------



## CE 707

eastbay_drop said:


> so who all is goin to the woodland show? i talked with ce707 saturday and he asked me to bring my old ass bike out, think i might display it there


 Let me know bro ill try and save u a spot indoors with us you have a piece of old school bike history that alot of us want to see come back ur bike has been in insperation to alot us bro


----------



## CE 707

Team cali will be there and some frome team AZ will be there its going to be a tight show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

Pic I found in some old Photobucket pics







RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Pic I found in some old Photobucket pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP


RIP


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats up Cali.


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : you forgot to send me the info ....


----------



## boxer1717

thinking about bringing this out of retirement


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whats up Cali.


call me after 530 my time


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> call me after 530 my time


 For what?


----------



## lesstime

ill tell you if you call


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> ill tell you if you call


 Beg me to call you.


----------



## lesstime

i dont beg


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jeah


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:drama:


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP TEAM CALI:nicoderm:,BEEN OUT OF THE SCENE FOR A MIN,AND THE TEAMS IN PG 3?SANTANA'S B.C NOT SHOWN AT VEGAS,BUT I'M HOPIN YOU ALL DO GOOD FOR CALI,REPP THE WEST TO THE FULLEST!!








:h5:


----------



## 66wita6

THE SHORTYS WILL BE OUT NEXT YR THOU.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

i proposed to my gf of 4 years tonight ohhh yeaaaaa! :thumbsup:
shes gonna get a bomba pretty soon.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i proposed to my gf of 4 years tonight ohhh yeaaaaa! :thumbsup:shes gonna get a bomba pretty soon.


 Congrats bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i proposed to my gf of 4 years tonight ohhh yeaaaaa! :thumbsup:shes gonna get a bomba pretty soon.


 Congrats


----------



## lesstime

congrats bro may the many years ahead be blessed


CaliLifeStyle said:


> i proposed to my gf of 4 years tonight ohhh yeaaaaa! :thumbsup:
> shes gonna get a bomba pretty soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anybody have any show dates for next year?


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i proposed to my gf of 4 years tonight ohhh yeaaaaa! :thumbsup:
> shes gonna get a bomba pretty soon.


Pussy whopped bitch :ugh:


----------



## lilmikew86

These r the ones I found around the net n lil*

SATURDAY JUNE 23RD 2012 6TH ANNUAL ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC @ DONNELLY PARK IN TURLOCK

SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH 2012 3RD ANNUAL MULTICULTURAL FESTIVAL @ MEMORIAL PARK IN LIVINGSTON.
OPEN TO ANY YEAR MAKE AND MODEL.OPEN TO MOTORCYCLES AND BICYCLES ASWELL.
1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES FOR ALL CATEGORIES.* 

The North *American Handmade Bicycle Show* is the world’s leading handmade bicycle show. It is held annually, with no two years running in the same city, and 2012 is its eighth year.
Our Mission:
NAHBS showcases the talents of individuals around the world whose art form is the bicycle. It aims to be a meeting point–both online and in person–for frame builders and consumers looking for custom-made bikes, for the sharing of ideas, and the promotion of a special industry with a rich history dating back to 1819
The venue for this fabulous three-day show, March 2-4, 2012, is the Sacramento Convention Center, 


*Sunrunners car club 28th Annual Carne Azada run March 17th,2012 
Sunbeam lake park Seely ,CA
Open to all years, cars,trucks, bikes and more..

$30 pre-reg before march 9th 
$35 day of 
Show N shine 10am-3pm
*www.Sunrunnerscarclub.com
*Proceeds benefit local charities 

*and that's about it so far as I could find *
*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just saw that the Traffic show was cancelled and there moving it to a different date. Hopefully it's early next year.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Pussy whopped bitch :ugh:


:420:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :420:


Shouldn't u be in da tejas team? U tejano piece of shit :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Shouldn't u be in da tejas team? U tejano piece of shit :uh:


hahaha no mames guey. :squint:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> hahaha no mames guey. :squint:


Or u flipping team az?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Or u flipping team az?


im going to az on the 16th. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> im going to az on the 16th. :naughty:


Te vas a cojer al tonyo???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Te vas a cojer al tonyo???


hora falta al chucky.


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> hora falta al chucky.


Como es cheerleader va querer sloppy seconds :barf:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Como es cheerleader va querer sloppy seconds :barf:


:uh:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-




----------



## lilmikew86

*Gaby: So the show season has slowed down if you're thinking of doing something fun this November why not try this ... proceeds go to charity and it's a good way to start off your Thanksgiving day, everyone is welcome and for a couple of bucks you get to sample whatever adult beverage they happen to have plus you get to show off your bike (I suggest bringing one you can ride & don't care if it gets dirty) 
**24th Annual Appetite Enhancement Ride Thursday, November 24, 2011, 9:00 AM








*


AT : California Auto Museum 
2200 Front Street, Sacramento, CA http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2200+Front+Street,+Sacramento,+CA

Join 500 friends you haven't met yet in a raucous party where the beer and whiskey flows freely and aromas reminiscent of the 70's occasionaly waft through the air. Bring food to share and party the morning away. A little after the noon hour we take to the streets and parade through some of Sacramentos nicest neighborhoods to an undisclosed location where more partying may or may not occur. 
A generous donation is requested at the door ($5.00-$10.00 is sufficient) There are normally a couple of kegs tapped, but you're welcome to bring your own (whatever you like) also. 
p.s. Bring your most Pimped-out bike. A fixie or tall bike if you have one because the ride is more of a parade than anything else.* Don't be afraid to break out the Pirate hat or the Horned Viking helmet either.

*This long-running fundraising event has become a Sacramento tradition. Along with bringing friends and family together for our favorite holiday, we are proud to have raised thousands of dollars for countless charities locally, nationally and abroad. Our efforts have focused on education, the environment, cycling and disaster relief. Past recipients include The Mustard Seed School, WEAVE, The Bike Kitchen, Hurricane Katrina Relief, OxFam, Sol Collective and many other charities and non-profit groups.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## oneofakind

I will be working on a Team Cali calendar I got some bikes in mind and will be contacting the owners soon to schedule some shoots.. Still have a couple spots to fill.. If your interested pm me and I will see let you know.. Trying to keep who's in it on the down llow for now..so if I contact you please keep a secret thanks..!


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> I will be working on a Team Cali calendar I got some bikes in mind and will be contacting the owners soon to schedule some shoots.. Still have a couple spots to fill.. If your interested pm me and I will see let you know.. Trying to keep who's in it on the down llow for now..so if I contact you please keep a secret thanks..!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

be safe over there team cali, some crazy heavy winds hitting us west coasters. hno:


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Crap wish I new about this sooner I could of brought hellboy down with me.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


> I will be working on a Team Cali calendar I got some bikes in mind and will be contacting the owners soon to schedule some shoots.. Still have a couple spots to fill.. If your interested pm me and I will see let you know.. Trying to keep who's in it on the down llow for now..so if I contact you please keep a secret thanks..!


Im down


----------



## MR.559

whats up team Cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR.559 said:


> whats up team Cali


What's up homie. How you been?


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> I will be working on a Team Cali calendar I got some bikes in mind and will be contacting the owners soon to schedule some shoots.. Still have a couple spots to fill.. If your interested pm me and I will see let you know.. Trying to keep who's in it on the down llow for now..so if I contact you please keep a secret thanks..!


im down to get my douters bike in it if you can bro


----------



## MR.559

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's up homie. How you been?


 still on vacation lol but im cool. And you. How are the projects going


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR.559 said:


> still on vacation lol but im cool. And you. How are the projects going


The projects are right here but no time to work on them.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96tein

Two things.... 
1). Any hints as to who might be concidered for the calender...
2). When we goonna organise some sort of team cali bbq get together or somethin like a show an shine or somethin....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

96tein said:


> Two things....
> 1). Any hints as to who might be concidered for the calender...
> 2). When we goonna organise some sort of team cali bbq get together or somethin like a show an shine or somethin....


I was thinking of doing something like a Team Cali bbq and have everyone bring their bikes but I guess its too late to do something this year. You guys want to try and do something sometime next year before all the shows start? Maybe in March?


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Two things....
> 1). Any hints as to who might be concidered for the calender...
> 2). When we goonna organise some sort of team cali bbq get together or somethin like a show an shine or somethin....


Well I have spoken to few people so far the cities I hot represented for sure are Fresno,San Jose,and almost Sac need to talk to 3 more people from there..will be contacting San Fran reps and LA and others soon..!


----------



## oneofakind

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of doing something like a Team Cali bbq and have everyone bring their bikes but I guess its too late to do something this year. You guys want to try and do something sometime next year before all the shows start? Maybe in March?


TopDogs is down it would have to be I central located site for north and south convience..!


----------



## 96tein

There are a few stong reps for sac im sure would be perfect.. 

im down for somethin in march or whenever, it could be a pre season get together... An yes a central location would be good. Easier for everyone to show up that way


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> TopDogs is down it would have to be I central located site for north and south convience..!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of doing something like a Team Cali bbq and have everyone bring their bikes but I guess its too late to do something this year. You guys want to try and do something sometime next year before all the shows start? Maybe in March?


Gaby:Funny I was thinking today of asking you abt the picnic they had here this year member ... the one we didn't make it to that the cops had to shut down .... I was just gonna ask if there was gonna b another one but anyways. That'd be cool umm just make sure there's permits n junk ..... you know don't wanna drive a couple hours just to get told sorry it's over.


----------



## Clown Confusion

lets do this


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of doing something like a Team Cali bbq and have everyone bring their bikes but I guess its too late to do something this year. You guys want to try and do something sometime next year before all the shows start? Maybe in March?


Is there a team Cali t-shirt being designed for this....maybe put the lat it low logo on one of the sleeves.....just an idea.....I'm hoping to bust one maybe two bikes this year....if all goes well...my goal is two....team Cali represent


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Is there a team Cali t-shirt being designed for this....maybe put the lat it low logo on one of the sleeves.....just an idea.....I'm hoping to bust one maybe two bikes this year....if all goes well...my goal is two....team Cali represent


No one has a design or anything but that's a good idea. Im down to put that on a shirt.


----------



## lilmikew86

i second that


socios b.c. prez said:


> No one has a design or anything but that's a good idea. Im down to put that on a shirt.


----------



## 96tein

socios b.c. prez said:


> No one has a design or anything but that's a good idea. Im down to put that on a shirt.


I third that idea.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Let's do this.....Time to get the wheels turning....I would also want a lay it low hat......


----------



## lilmikew86

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Let's do this.....Time to get the wheels turning....I would also want a lay it low hat......


Gaby : would it say "LiL Cali " on the front ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Team Cali.....big letters
Lay It Low.....small letters under the ones....just saying


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think what might also make sense is having jagster or someone make pins because adding another screen for tshirts might get expensive for some people.


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think what might also make sense is having jagster or someone make pins because adding another screen for tshirts might get expensive for some people.


im down for that team cali pins on or club shirts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yea cause there chrome and you can put them on hats or shirts and stuff. Maybe even pin it to your bikes seat? I think there only $25 from jagster too.


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: Hey is that picnic on the 8th only for C.C or is it for B.C too ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What picnic?


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Hey is that picnic on the 8th only for C.C or is it for B.C too ?


its for every one clubs solos who ever wants to come out


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: annual winter bbq one way side of land park


----------



## 96tein

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: annual winter bbq one way side of land park


When where time... Bikes/cars gonna be out showin or just a bbq


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Team Cali on the back......lay it low in small letters on front left side.......as for hats.....just the lay it low logo......just saying


----------



## lilmikew86

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Team Cali on the back......lay it low in small letters on front left side.......as for hats.....just the lay it low logo......just saying


Gaby:That sounds cool but do we have any idea who's gonna make them n funds ? 




"When where time... Bikes/cars gonna be out showin or just a bbq" 
From my understanding it's gonna be a big ass bbq with the opportunity to show ur ride or whatever but mostly to hang out since it's gonna be on the one way part of the park it should be a good showing spot since not alot of traffic goes by there *Time to get your grub on !* bring tables n chairs tho not alot of picnic tables there 
P.S if mike says we're going I'm bringing rice n cookies... n ionno maybe more stuffs to eat see what I can take 
_"TIME AGAIN FOR THE ANNUAL SACRAMENTO WINTER PICNIC! SUN/JAN,8TH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE HELD AT WILLIAM LAND PARK! AT THE ONEWAY AREA... IT'S ON E Park dr. BEST WAY IS TO ENTER OFF FREEPORT " _


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

if yall need shirts, i got a guy. might get some texas help to the cali boys. yall have my number if needed


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think what might also make sense is having jagster or someone make pins because adding another screen for tshirts might get expensive for some people.


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

what up everyone


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> what up everyone


What's up homeboy......


----------



## CE 707

nothing much bro my sons patterns should be done today an my doughters bike is going to sit out tell the lrm woodland show to get some new things done to it other then that same old thing how bout you bro


----------



## lilmikew86

CE 707 said:


> nothing much bro my sons patterns should be done today an my doughters bike is going to sit out tell the lrm woodland show to get some new things done to it other then that same old thing how bout you bro


Gaby: Wow I didn't know you were gonna let hers sit on the sidelines for that long p.s hope evrything goes well with your patterns


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> nothing much bro my sons patterns should be done today an my doughters bike is going to sit out tell the lrm woodland show to get some new things done to it other then that same old thing how bout you bro


Aqui nomas.....got my daughters 16" full custom in the works....the other projects will take a little more time.....but u know.....no hurry.....2012 I will work on these projects.....I've lagged it for too long.....Baloos Jungle might get a face lift or might just be put away for good.....but we shall see


----------



## dave_st23

What's up Califas


----------



## CE 707

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Aqui nomas.....got my daughters 16" full custom in the works....the other projects will take a little more time.....but u know.....no hurry.....2012 I will work on these projects.....I've lagged it for too long.....Baloos Jungle might get a face lift or might just be put away for good.....but we shall see


thats wats up bro i would love to see baloos jungle come back out i know know wat you mean ive been sitting on stuff that is long over down i need to finish a homies fender an start on my next project


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> thats wats up bro i would love to see baloos jungle come back out i know know wat you mean ive been sitting on stuff that is long over down i need to finish a homies fender an start on my next project


Baloos Jungle is a favorite of u few people out there....so I feel that I need to bring it back.....maybe a couple times before the face lift.....them ill concentrate on the rest......they are posted on the orange county bike topic


----------



## CE 707

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Wow I didn't know you were gonna let hers sit on the sidelines for that long p.s hope evrything goes well with your patterns


well maybe not that long but i need to add some stuff to the paint an alot more gold


----------



## CE 707

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Baloos Jungle is a favorite of u few people out there....so I feel that I need to bring it back.....maybe a couple times before the face lift.....them ill concentrate on the rest......they are posted on the orange county bike topic


yea that would be cool bro ima try an make the san berdoo show if they have next seaon or the LA show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> yea that would be cool bro ima try an make the san berdoo show if they have next seaon or the LA show


San berdoo is close to me,so that one I will try to make....LA that's a 50/50......maybe I'll clean up Baloos jungle this weekend and have it show ready.....and cover it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BUMP


----------



## MR.559

whats up team Cali?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MR.559 said:


> whats up team Cali?


Whats up homie.....


----------



## MR.559

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Whats up homie.....


 just here trying to get back to the pad and you?


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP


that tight bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MR.559 said:


> just here trying to get back to the pad and you?


Aqui nomas....got a couple bike projects and my cutty that I'm working on.....


----------



## Est.1979

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP


dammmmm! those parts look way better on ur bike..


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP


Now that looks good!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## CE 707

jea


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Si...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Orale!


----------



## MR.559

whats up raul


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: dorks! :roflmao: it's because it's been raining lately isn't it, you're all bored out of your gourds. We all ready for this year ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR.559 said:


> whats up raul


What's up homie. How have you been?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: dorks! :roflmao: it's because it's been raining lately isn't it, you're all bored out of your gourds. We all ready for this year ?


I dint know about everyone else but I have been staying busy. I think the first show up here is the streetlow show in Salinas. Is anyone going to go that one? We also got the Traffic show in March. Where is everyone going?


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dint know about everyone else but I have been staying busy. I think the first show up here is the streetlow show in Salinas. Is anyone going to go that one? We also got the Traffic show in March. Where is everyone going?


im ready i got 3 shows bikes the are ready ......... i be going to the Salinas show ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> im ready i got 3 shows bikes the are ready ......... i be going to the Salinas show ....


Can I get a ride to the show?


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can I get a ride to the show?


for reals ill be going whit Kevin and Marcos


----------



## lilmikew86

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dint know about everyone else but I have been staying busy. I think the first show up here is the streetlow show in Salinas. Is anyone going to go that one? We also got the Traffic show in March. Where is everyone going?


 Gaby: I guess ourfirst show is gonna be Autorama. When is the Salinas show anyways ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> I dint know about everyone else but I have been staying busy. I think the first show up here is the streetlow show in Salinas. Is anyone going to go that one? We also got the Traffic show in March. Where is everyone going?


Traffic and San bernardino shows for me....and some of the small shows....and the IMPERIALS show.....


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: I guess ourfirst show is gonna be Autorama. When is the Salinas show anyways ?


MARCH 11TH
RAIN DATE MARCH 18


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> for reals ill be going whit Kevin and Marcos


So no room? Is everyone taking their bikes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Traffic and San bernardino shows for me....and some of the small shows....and the IMPERIALS show.....


What show is in San Bernardino?


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> So no room? Is everyone taking their bikes?


just me and Kevin taking bikes only 2 bike errik dont go to street low shows we might go to both shows impalas show march 10 in soledad and street low march 11th


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> just me and Kevin taking bikes only 2 bike errik dont go to street low shows we might go to both shows impalas show march 10 in soledad and street low march 11th


Coo


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> What show is in San Bernardino?


Lowrider magazine if they have it....


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Lowrider magazine if they have it....


Lowrider isn't coming to Cali this year... Maybe Wego Tour will stop here again...


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> just me and Kevin taking bikes only 2 bike errik dont go to street low shows we might go to both shows impalas show march 10 in soledad and street low march 11th


no i just dont go to shows raul judges lol jk bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> Lowrider isn't coming to Cali this year... Maybe Wego Tour will stop here again...


Thanks for the info.....luckily we have the Traffic and Imperials shows.....as well as other shows clubs host....


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks for the info.....luckily we have the Traffic and Imperials shows.....as well as other shows clubs host....


I might take my son's bike to the Traffic show? See how far I am on my car by then. I have died line to make.. If I want both @ super show..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> I might take my son's bike to the Traffic show? See how far I am on my car by then. I have died line to make.. If I want both @ super show..


Sounds good homie....I'll see u there if we make it....


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Sounds good homie....I'll see u there if we make it....


Cool...


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE FOR A MINUTE....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

daomen said:


> TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI,HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE FOR A MINUTE....


Qvo Vic....


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

upload images


----------



## 66wita6

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo Vic....


QUE ONDA CARNAL......TTMFT IV TEAM CALI:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_If your anywhere near Az please bring out your Bomba's and Impala's to this show....










You might make the latest issue of American Bombs, Lowlife and Impalas Magazines! 
Just added!
Lowrider Bikes, Most Members and Farthest Distant Car Club Awards! :yes:
_


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR...








:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What's up Vic


----------



## MR.559

so wheres some sneek peeks for 2012 team cali?


----------



## versone23

cali team .....is any one able to become a cali bike builder as long as u live in cali and can put a bad asss bike together?...just asking bc iam new at this but got bigggg bike builds comeing out soon......


----------



## oneofakind

I think almost all the people that are on here and rep team Cali are show bike builders who rep Cali in Vegas and shows in other states and all over Cali and have become good friends and help each other out regard less of location north south and so on it's about bikes and Cali so to rep Cali you got rep. In a positive manner and with a decent looking bike..just my opinion..!


----------



## INKEDUP

CALI UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

oneofakind said:


> I think almost all the people that are on here and rep team Cali are show bike builders who rep Cali in Vegas and shows in other states and all over Cali and have become good friends and help each other out regard less of location north south and so on it's about bikes and Cali so to rep Cali you got rep. In a positive manner and with a decent looking bike..just my opinion..!


That pretty much says it all.


----------



## 66wita6

socios b.c. prez said:


> That pretty much says it all.


HELL YEA IT DOES,ITS ALL TEAM CALI UP IN HERE.......WASSSSAPPIN RAUL.....THE GANGSTA JUS CAME OUT OF A 4 MONTH ART GALLERY SHOWIN,SO NO CHANGES ON IT,BUT MY DAUGHTER DECIDED TO CHANGE UP HERS...LIKE HER JEFITOS LOLO....LIL OMEN WILL BE AT MESA WITH GANGSTA BOOGIE,N OTHERS FROM SANTANA B.C..ALSO REPPIN TEAM CALI:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

LIL OMEN BESIDES THE OMEN.....


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> I think almost all the people that are on here and rep team Cali are show bike builders who rep Cali in Vegas and shows in other states and all over Cali and have become good friends and help each other out regard less of location north south and so on it's about bikes and Cali so to rep Cali you got rep. In a positive manner and with a decent looking bike..just my opinion..!


 Very well put.. Couldn't have said it any better John.. From San Jose-Story & King to Los Angeles-Whittier Bl. & all the other places around the state. Cali- WHERE LOWRIDERS STARTED.IS & WILL ALWAYS BE THE LOWRIDER CAPTIAL....
.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can't wait to head out to these shows.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

daomen said:


> QUE ONDA CARNAL......TTMFT IV TEAM CALI:nicoderm:


That's right homeboy....


----------



## INKEDUP

daomen said:


> LIL OMEN BESIDES THE OMEN.....
> View attachment 435621


DIGGIN THE OG LOOK ON THIS BIKE!


----------



## 66wita6

THANX BRO,THE SANTANA B.C TAKE MORE OF THE TRADITIONAL VIEW OF HOW IT USE TO BE,THIS BE THE MOST EXTREME BODYWORK TO BE DONE ON THSE BIKES,NO CHOPIN THE BODY,SIMPLE IS MORE EFECTIVE FOR THEM,THAT HOW THEY ROLL....TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI!


----------



## INKEDUP

daomen said:


> THANX BRO,THE SANTANA B.C TAKE MORE OF THE TRADITIONAL VIEW OF HOW IT USE TO BE,THIS BE THE MOST EXTREME BODYWORK TO BE DONE ON THSE BIKES,NO CHOPIN THE BODY,SIMPLE IS MORE EFECTIVE FOR THEM,THAT HOW THEY ROLL....TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI!


DAMN IVE BARELY NOTICED THAT...GANGSTA BOOGIE GOT SAME STYLE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

daomen said:


> THANX BRO,THE SANTANA B.C TAKE MORE OF THE TRADITIONAL VIEW OF HOW IT USE TO BE,THIS BE THE MOST EXTREME BODYWORK TO BE DONE ON THSE BIKES,NO CHOPIN THE BODY,SIMPLE IS MORE EFECTIVE FOR THEM,THAT HOW THEY ROLL....TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI!


That's right....less is more.....my style of building also....limited body mods and mostly all Schwinn parts.....keep up the good work Team Cali....all builders outside of Cali.....


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI








:nicoderm:


----------



## INKEDUP

daomen said:


> TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## 96tein

Team Cali members at the Sacramento Autrama 2012.....
"Slippin into Darkness"
"Sugar Rush"
"HellBoy"


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Team Cali members at the Sacramento Autrama 2012.....
> "Slippin into Darkness"
> "Sugar Rush"
> "HellBoy"


Lookin good fellas...damn wish I could have made it out there..!


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


>


Whos is that...wimone..?


----------



## Clown Confusion

NOPE


----------



## lilmikew86

oneofakind said:


> Whos is that...wimone..?


Gaby: That thing won best radical lowrider ..... and the special wim award for best pinstriping...:squint:


----------



## CE 707

i shoulda took my bike


----------



## CE 707

oneofakind said:


> Whos is that...wimone..?


carlos lima brought it with im thinking his sons bike or fam member


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Qvo team Cali.....today I stripped my beach cruiser and sent out some feria to one of the homies from IMPERIALS.....he's hooking me up with some black grips for my OG trike....next ill get the parts for my daughters bike ready for chrome....then of course put in some work on my monte....


----------



## Clown Confusion

team cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JEA!!!!


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


>


bro do u have anymore pics of this bike? and do u know if its been in any lowrider magazines in the 70`s? it reminds me of a old school chopper that was featured in either q-vo or lowrider way back in the day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody from Cali rolling to Mesa


----------



## eric in cali

FOR SALE










500.00 PLUS SHIPPING (NOT ITS ALL FIBOR GLASS)








1970 SCHWINN SCRAMBLER $250.OBO (CHIPS I PAINT)
(BIKES WITH OUT PICS)
1960 SCHWINN LIL CHICK (PINK AND WHITE,,SEAT ,GRIPS AND TIRES SAY SCHWINN ON THEM) 
LIL 12 INCH HUFFY


NOTE ::::IM NOT PARTING OUT THE BIKES ,,DISPLAYS ARE WITH BIKES ,,,SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED IN PRICE(YOU PAY SHIPPING),,ALSO BIKE DONT SHIP TELL PAID...


----------



## eric in cali

82 SCHWINN HORNET (FIBOR GLASSED) 250.OBO
68 SCHWINN GIRLS FRAME MILD CUSTOM FIBOR GLASS 200.OBO


PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## eric in cali

bump


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## lilmikew86

Clown Confusion said:


>


Gaby: ooooohhhh Pretty !


----------



## 96tein

Can't wait........


----------



## oneofakind

96tein said:


> Can't wait........


Was up Kevin see you there...!


----------



## 96tein

oneofakind said:


> Was up Kevin see you there...!


Hell yeah see you there.. Maybe ill beat rolo in the gate this time lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> Hell yeah see you there.. Maybe ill beat rolo in the gate this time lmao


you will lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm ready to rep cali n the mighty GT in az


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:TEAM CALI GONA DO GOOD IN AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI RYDERS REPPIN IN MESA SHO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


   WOW,,,very nice pic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I'm not on as much as I use to. But i'm getting ready to start a show bike and this bitch will be ridden thats for sure.
Got to pay my dues and bring another bike in to represent Team Cali!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## lil Dan408

oneofakind said:


> Whos is that...wimone..?


thats my bike! me and my uncle carlos built that


----------



## oneofakind

lil Dan408 said:


> thats my bike! me and my uncle carlos built that


Nice I like it a lot...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea!!!


----------



## lil Dan408

oneofakind said:


> Nice I like it a lot...


Thanks man


----------



## CE 707

me and my boy mike clown confusion went an pulled some stuff out the storage today found this nice turn table


----------



## Clown Confusion

jea


----------



## 96tein

meh


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: yeah I know you like Mikes better cause it's bigger huh


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wat up guys one of my homies is in LA on vacation but he is looking for a turn table for a 20" bike any.of u guys saleing one he is there in till Friday thanks


----------



## CE 707

wheres team cali at


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville RIDERS 5th YR ANNIVERSARY CAR AND BIKE SHOW SEPTEMBER 16

MOVE IN 

FROM 7am show 10 to 4 

@ 355 HARVEST DRIVE WATSONVILLE CA 95076

Its $10 PER BIKE $20 PER CAR 


MUSIC, RAFFELS ,TROPHYS , VENDORS , FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY ..

THIS SHOW IS COVER BY STREETLOW MAG

LOOK US UP ON FACEBOOK .. WATSONVILLE RIDERS


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: We're Right here Erik !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys ready for the woodland show?


----------



## CE 707

Trying to get ready


----------



## CE 707

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: We're Right here Erik !


Bout time lol how are u guys


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: we're ok getting stuff done & just took Mike to the doc we need to change some things he's gonna eat like a bunny now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cali bump


----------



## MR.GM84

CE 707 said:


> me and my boy mike clown confusion went an pulled some stuff out the storage today found this nice turn table


IS THAT A BILL DENNISON TURN TABLE ?:wow:


----------



## CE 707

MR.GM84 said:


> IS THAT A BILL DENNISON TURN TABLE ?:wow:


Sure is bro


----------



## CE 707




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Only a few more days till the show!!!


----------



## CE 707




----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


>



looks good with the seat E


----------



## CE 707

yea it does thanks again bro


----------



## R0L0

CE 707 said:


> yea it does thanks again bro


thank you


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


E.C. ROLO said:


> thank you


----------



## CE 707

weres everyone


----------



## Clown Confusion

In bed lol


----------



## CE 707

lol


----------



## R0L0

what up Cali!


----------



## 96tein

Im thinkin of makin a trip out to Odesa Tx. Next month


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Califas bump


----------



## David831

96tein said:


> Im thinkin of makin a trip out to Odesa Tx. Next month


Wats out there


----------



## 96tein

Start of the 2013 lrm tour from what im hearing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys be careful out there on the road to Vegas. Good luck at the show. If everything goes right I will be out there with you guys next year.


----------



## R0L0

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys be careful out there on the road to Vegas. Good luck at the show. If everything goes right I will be out there with you guys next year.


right on brotha... wish you could of made it this year....


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys be careful out there on the road to Vegas. Good luck at the show. If everything goes right I will be out there with you guys next year.


yup will try to take gala's bike next year to know that its getting some new upgrades


----------



## CE 707

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys be careful out there on the road to Vegas. Good luck at the show. If everything goes right I will be out there with you guys next year.


 thanks Homie hope you make it next year to


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys be careful out there on the road to Vegas. Good luck at the show. If everything goes right I will be out there with you guys next year.


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion

goodmorning team cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Morning. You guys ready?


----------



## 66wita6

BY THE SOUNDS OF THE WINNERS AT THE SUPER SHOW,TEAM CALI CAMEOUT SWINGING.....A FUCKEN BATTLE AXE!!CONGRATS TO ALL...TTMFT FO TEAM CALI!!


----------



## CE 707

daomen said:


> BY THE SOUNDS OF THE WINNERS AT THE SUPER SHOW,TEAM CALI CAMEOUT SWINGING.....A FUCKEN BATTLE AXE!!CONGRATS TO ALL...TTMFT FO TEAM CALI!!


Cali did the dam thing


----------



## 66wita6

CONGRATS TO TOPDOGGS FOR BOTY!
FOR US......
FEELIN BLUE,26 1ST 
GANGSTA BOOGIE, 3RD SEMI
THE PEA PICKER,1ST OG 20"
LIL G,2ND SPECIAL INTEREST,BEST UPLOST ALSO


----------



## bullet one

daomen said:


> CONGRATS TO TOPDOGGS FOR BOTY!
> FOR US......
> FEELIN BLUE,26 1ST
> GANGSTA BOOGIE, 3RD SEMI
> THE PEA PICKER,1ST OG 20"
> LIL G,2ND SPECIAL INTEREST,BEST UPLOST ALSO


whats up homie good seeing you... You had a good looking line up out there showing strong...


----------



## Clown Confusion

team cali took it back


----------



## lesstime

kevin trying to hit the






white star lol


----------



## lesstime

this one cracks me up lol mike trying for the 100 tickets lol


----------



## D&A

My son took first in mild with Sk8 or Ryde


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555421
> this one cracks me up lol mike trying for the 100 tickets lol


Lol


----------



## 66wita6

POST UP THOSE WHO PLACED...
SANTANA B.C
FEELIN BLUE








LIL G








GANGSTA BOOGIE








AND THE PEA PICKER








WHO ELSE FROM TEAM CALI PLACED,POST THEM UP


----------



## CE 707

Ill post pics when I get home


----------



## Clown Confusion

sugar rush 
2nd place semi 
3rd place bike of the year


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2ND PLACE MILD TRIKE.*LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CLUB*


----------



## 66wita6

SO WHAT APPEARS IN ANOTHER TOPIC BOUT POSTIN WHO PLACED,LOOKS LIKE TEAM CALI IS ON TOP:h5:


----------



## El Eazy-e




----------



## 66wita6

WHO ELSE FROM TEAM CALI PLACED AT THE SUPERSHOW?


----------



## CE 707

My doughter place with storm


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TEAM CALI:nicoderm:


----------



## ridinlow408

Wattup Team Cali! I am pretty new to the forums, I started building bikes a couple years ago! I am from San Jose and my name is Scott, Team Cali TTT! I am working on a couple projects right now and hopefully will start showing them by next season! See ya guys at the shows and will be def hitting up more posts!:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## 78mc

ridinlow408 said:


> Wattup Team Cali! I am pretty new to the forums, I started building bikes a couple years ago! I am from San Jose and my name is Scott, Team Cali TTT! I am working on a couple projects right now and hopefully will start showing them by next season! See ya guys at the shows and will be def hitting up more posts!:thumbsup:uffin::420:


Welcome bro.. Team Cali TTT!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ridinlow408 said:


> Wattup Team Cali! I am pretty new to the forums, I started building bikes a couple years ago! I am from San Jose and my name is Scott, Team Cali TTT! I am working on a couple projects right now and hopefully will start showing them by next season! See ya guys at the shows and will be def hitting up more posts!:thumbsup:uffin::420:


:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## Clown Confusion

wares all the true team cali members


----------



## R0L0

Clown Confusion said:


> wares all the true team cali members


yo yo yo....


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI TTMFT!!


----------



## David831

Are all the bike from cali means there team cali


----------



## oneofakind

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Are all the bike from cali means there team cali


Not really..


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


> Not really..


Okay so wat bikes are from team cali


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> I think almost all the people that are on here and rep team Cali are show bike builders who rep Cali in Vegas and shows in other states and all over Cali and have become good friends and help each other out regard less of location north south and so on it's about bikes and Cali so to rep Cali you got rep. In a positive manner and with a decent looking bike..just my opinion..!


TEAM CALI TO THE TOP...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GUNNA GO REP TEAM CALI IN TEXAS, WIN OR LOSE . TEAM CALI IN DA HOUSE


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


> TEAM CALI TO THE TOP...


Okay dats cool


----------



## CE 707

mr.widow-maker said:


> GUNNA GO REP TEAM CALI IN TEXAS, WIN OR LOSE . TEAM CALI IN DA HOUSE


Good luck bro


----------



## ridinlow408

ridinlow408 said:


> Wattup Team Cali! I am pretty new to the forums, I started building bikes a couple years ago! I am from San Jose and my name is Scott, Team Cali TTT! I am working on a couple projects right now and hopefully will start showing them by next season! See ya guys at the shows and will be def hitting up more posts!:thumbsup:uffin::420:


Thanks BRO TTT for Team Cali!


----------



## ridinlow408

Wattup to all the CALI FOLKS!:boink:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*NOKTURNAL OC BIKE CLUB*

SOME OF OUR BIKES WITH OUR PEDAL CAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CE 707 said:


> Good luck bro


:h5:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

2010


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Now 2012


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 569734
> 
> 
> View attachment 569735
> 
> 
> View attachment 569737
> Now 2012


How Did You Do at the SOBOBA Show?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

3rd but i deserved it Brown sugar got 1st and the Rollerz Only Finding Nemo bike got 2nd full custom.


----------



## Est.1979

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 569734
> 
> 
> View attachment 569735
> 
> 
> View attachment 569737
> Now 2012


Where can I get wheels like those?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Manny's bike shop


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 569734
> 
> 
> View attachment 569735
> 
> 
> View attachment 569737
> Now 2012


----------



## Est.1979

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Manny's bike shop


Thanks bro...now I'm on a mission...ur bike looks siic


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Thanks it will only get better...


----------



## 66wita6

MORNIN TEAM CALI:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning guys TEAM CALI IN ODESSA,TX


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Morning guys TEAM CALI IN ODESSA,TX


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 569734
> 
> 
> View attachment 569735
> 
> 
> View attachment 569737
> Now 2012


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM CALI TAKIN HOME 1ST N 2ND 20INCH SEMI BIKES. TTT LOTS OF FAVORTISIUM BUT FUCK IT. IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP TO SEE HOW ODESSA GETS DOWN.


----------



## wsrider

TTT for team cali


----------



## kajumbo

happy Turkey day to team muthafuckin CALI


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Richiecool69elka

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> 3rd but i deserved it Brown sugar got 1st and the Rollerz Only Finding Nemo bike got 2nd full custom.


Atleast you didnt have a Cry Baby Atittude about it.Brown Sugar is A Really Nice Bike.I Havent Seen The Other One.I Like your Bike.


----------



## Socal#13

CE 707 said:


>


Thise is fucking sick.


----------



## CE 707

Socal#13 said:


> Thise is fucking sick.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Richiecool69elka said:


> Atleast you didnt have a Cry Baby Atittude about it.Brown Sugar is A Really Nice Bike.I Havent Seen The Other One.I Like your Bike.


Yea brown sugar is a real nice bike and im just building the bike how I want it win or lose at the end of the day its how I want it to look.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Yea brown sugar is a real nice bike and im just building the bike how I want it win or lose at the end of the day its how I want it to look.


I agree....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## 78mc

TTT!! Where is everyone @??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Repn GT and Cali


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Repn GT and Cali


----------



## ridinlow408

Hope everyone has a blessed New Year and a safe NYE! TEAM CALI TTT!:h5::420:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Repn GT and Cali


uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

team cali getting ready ttt


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> team cali getting ready ttt


You know it bro..


----------



## azteca de oro

Clown Confusion said:


> team cali getting ready ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Shows are starting to pop up. Whos going where? Any other new shows? :dunno:

March 10 - Streetlow Magazine, Salinas, CA 

March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Uniques is really small spot I hear


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Uniques is really small spot I hear


Foo stop saing shit like thise untill you see then sai its a really small spot is shit like thise that makes people not wanna go..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> Uniques is really small spot I hear


Great


----------



## Clown Confusion

Small big who who gives a flying [email protected]@@


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

socios b.c. prez said:


> Shows are starting to pop up. Whos going where? Any other new shows? :dunno:
> 
> March 10 - Streetlow Magazine, Salinas, CA
> 
> March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA


See u guys down here on the 24


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Foo stop saing shit like thise untill you see then sai its a really small spot is shit like thise that makes people not wanna go..


Yuupppppppp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any body going to New Mexico and Mesa. Ill be at both shows


----------



## 96tein

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Any body going to New Mexico and Mesa. Ill be at both shows


Not NM but possibly Mesa again


----------



## CE 707

socios b.c. prez said:


> Shows are starting to pop up. Whos going where? Any other new shows? :dunno:
> 
> March 10 - Streetlow Magazine, Salinas, CA
> 
> March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA


 are you going to make it to any of them


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> are you going to make it to any of them


Yup. I will be taking my og bike to them until my lil tiger is done. Im just waiting on mike for the pre reg. You going to any shows this year?


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup. I will be taking my og bike to them until my lil tiger is done. Im just waiting on mike for the pre reg. You going to any shows this year?


raul i got the copys made ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> raul i got the copys made ...


Coo. I will pick one up when I drop off that seat post.


----------



## Clown Confusion

im getting 0ne bike ready for the March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA show 

just dont know wat bike to take


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> im getting 0ne bike ready for the March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA show
> 
> just dont know wat bike to take


Take rush. I hope I can get that day off to even go. LOL.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

socios b.c. prez said:


> Shows are starting to pop up. Whos going where? Any other new shows? :dunno:
> 
> March 10 - Streetlow Magazine, Salinas, CA
> 
> March 24 - Uniques Bike Show, Moreno Valley, CA


 Im going to try to make the Uniqes show.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Foo stop saing shit like thise untill you see then sai its a really small spot is shit like thise that makes people not wanna go..


Jus sayin. I dont think my peeps would lie.


----------



## Clown Confusion

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Im going to try to make the Uniqes show.


see you there bro its going to be a good show ....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Yea i missed out last year heard it was going to be good this year so I hope to make it out there this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Im going to try to make the Uniqes show.


Cool. It should be a good show. See you there homie.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

Whats up playahs im not fuckn.with.radicasl.right now.only with.og.schwinns n workn on my 48.Fleetline. Stay up homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MEXICA said:


> Whats playahs not fuckn.with.radical.rt now.only.og.schwinns n workn on my 48.Fleetline. Stay up homies


What?


----------



## MEXICA

Lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Orale


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Que onda


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Que onda


whats up homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

socios b.c. prez said:


> whats up homie


Nothing much bro, sup with u?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Nothing much bro, sup with u?


Not much. Just waiting for the season to start.


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup yup yu p


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not much. Just waiting for the season to start.


X2


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos ready to whip out some new rides?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos ready to whip out some new rides?


Not me


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos ready to whip out some new rides?


maybe me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone know who this is?


----------



## David831

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone know who this is?[/QUOTEnope but he has a bike in each class i want to compete in the 16" street


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You guys going to be at the streetlow show right?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

72 Huffy


----------



## CE 707

thats clean bro huffys look good i got one


----------



## CE 707




----------



## kajumbo

CE 707 said:


>


How much


----------



## CE 707

Not for sale bro


----------



## INKEDUP

kajumbo said:


> How much


I have one for sale...it says "open" in red letters!


----------



## kajumbo

INKEDUP said:


> I have one for sale...it says "open" in red letters!





CE 707 said:


> Not for sale bro


I was talking bout whole bike


----------



## CE 707

lol i know bro but my doughter wants to do a few things to it wile we redo little butterfly up some more


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> lol i know bro but my doughter wants to do a few things to it wile we redo little butterfly up some more


Team Cali going hard again 2013 yeeee


----------



## kajumbo

cool can't wait to see what you got in store for it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein said:


> Team Cali going hard again 2013 yeeee


yup and i get to see it all in my garage lol


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> yup and i get to see it all in my garage lol


Im hoping to be in a house soon lol


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

CE 707 said:


> thats clean bro huffys look good i got one


:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT TEAM CALI*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

X2


----------



## CE 707

Wheres cali at


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> Wheres cali at


Cali is where I'm at I dunno about lol


----------



## kajumbo

CE 707 said:


> Wheres cali at


in between Nevada Oregon and Mexico


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> Wheres cali at


On the best coast the west coast...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

kajumbo said:


> in between Nevada Oregon and Mexico


:rofl:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## CE 707

kajumbo said:


> in between Nevada Oregon and Mexico


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> Cali is where I'm at I dunno about lol


lol how you been


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> lol how you been


Doing OK. Just camping out litteraly LOL. You work tomorrow.


----------



## CE 707

lol you in west sac ? 
yea i work tomorrow i might have to work sunday not sure yet


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> Doing OK. Just camping out litteraly LOL. You work tomorrow.


 hey look what I found in my photo album I pulled out the storage today from the 97 Oakland show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> hey look what I found in my photo album I pulled out the storage today from the 97 Oakland show


What happened to that frame?


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> hey look what I found in my photo album I pulled out the storage today from the 97 Oakland show


Oh snap its Witch Dr. Markevs very first build and my first paint job holy shit. Thank you E dang memories 

Raul. Rims are in Texas
sissy bars and forks on little erriks bike
Fenders on sugar rush
frame was sold to a Guy in Bakersfield a couple years ago.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

CE 707 said:


> hey look what I found in my photo album I pulled out the storage today from the 97 Oakland show


No freakin way!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM CALI REPPED BIG AT UNIQUES SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks

socios b.c. prez said:


> TTT


Never want to meet u >;(


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lil Spanks said:


> Never want to meet u >;(


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion

Ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## djrascal

So now that my kids bikes are somewhere in the mess of crap in the garage, i decided to see what they wanted to do. Both agreed that they wanna paint and add more gold to the bikes. So looks like 213 will be a building year for the kids bikes.


----------



## Clown Confusion

djrascal said:


> So now that my kids bikes are somewhere in the mess of crap in the garage, i decided to see what they wanted to do. Both agreed that they wanna paint and add more gold to the bikes. So looks like 213 will be a building year for the kids bikes.


Its still not a street lol


----------



## djrascal

lol, you right, its OG Class


----------



## Clown Confusion

No it og mild street lol


----------



## eric in cali

hey everyone
eric in cali checking in ,,looks like every one still building nice bikes,as for me im working on a 3 wheeler


----------



## CE 707

eric in cali said:


> hey everyone
> eric in cali checking in ,,looks like every one still building nice bikes,as for me im working on a 3 wheeler


Sup bro hows everything havent seen you on here in a wile


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Team Cali's latest addition "Tangerine Dreams" with "Fallen Angel"















pics are a lil blurry sorry


----------



## CE 707

Looking good bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Thanks I try my best. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

Ttt


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## R0L0

bump!


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


R0L0 said:


> bump!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

sneak pic up for sale soon


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Out here repping ViejitoS. Nd cali


----------



## oneofakind

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Out here repping ViejitoS. Nd cali


Bikes lookin good..


----------



## 78mc

Team Cali has been quiet this year... But I'm should everyone will be out for Vegas... ;D


----------



## Clown Confusion

Hell yeah cant wait


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

oneofakind said:


> Bikes lookin good..


Thanks homie...will see how it looks next yr


----------



## 78mc

Clown Confusion said:


> Hell yeah cant wait


I have a feeling it's going to be a good one...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> Team Cali has been quiet this year... But I'm should everyone will be out for Vegas... ;D


No Vegas for me this year....getting ready for Uniques bike show 2014.....Team Cali


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> No Vegas for me this year....getting ready for Uniques bike show 2014.....Team Cali


That is a good show.. You got something in the works?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER 2013 TTT. ESPANOLIA NEW MEXICO BOUND. TEAM CALI IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> No Vegas for me this year....getting ready for Uniques bike show 2014.....Team Cali


 x2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> That is a good show.. You got something in the works?


Yes i do.....yes I do....


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yes i do.....yes I do....


Old school style... :h5:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> Old school style... :h5:


As much as possible......you know


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> As much as possible......you know


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> :thumbsup:


Yes Sir.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Team Cali pic this weekend?


----------



## LopezCustoms

nothn crazy just a street clean bike i say blue magic 1980  no wins at any big shows yet but gotta keep pushin!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Team Cali pic this weekend?


Photoshop me in....


----------



## 66wita6

SO WHO FROM TEAM CALI PLACED IN VEGAS,BEEN A MIN SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE.....


----------



## Clown Confusion

2nd place semi


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER FULL CUSTOM 3RD
ANGLES 4 LIFE STREET 3RD 
LATINS FINEST SOCAL BC


----------



## 66wita6

78mc said:


> Old school style... :h5:


PROBLY FOR THE LOOKS,CUS OLD SCHOOL STYLE DONT GET NO MERIT AT THE SHOW,NOMATTER HOW MUCH DETAIL YOU PUT INTO IT,THANK GOD MY SHORTYS WHERE TAUGHT TO GO TO SHOWS FOR THE LOVE OF IT,SEE WHATS OUT THEIR,HANGOUT WITH THE HOMIES,LIKE MY SHORTY N HER FRIEND







MY SHORTYS LOLO


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

66wita6 said:


> PROBLY FOR THE LOOKS,CUS OLD SCHOOL STYLE DONT GET NO MERIT AT THE SHOW,NOMATTER HOW MUCH DETAIL YOU PUT INTO IT,THANK GOD MY SHORTYS WHERE TAUGHT TO GO TO SHOWS FOR THE LOVE OF IT,SEE WHATS OUT THEIR,HANGOUT WITH THE HOMIES,LIKE MY SHORTY N HER FRIEND
> View attachment 825570
> 
> MY SHORTYS LOLO
> View attachment 825578


That's right Vic.....old school for the love and because that's how it started.times have changed.i still build my bikes with OG Schwinn parts.we build them for us.not no $10 trophies or plaques


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Props to everyone who won in Vegas! Cali TTT!


----------



## balderas909

will be in Vegas nxt year with upgrades


----------



## 66wita6

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right Vic.....old school for the love and because that's how it started.times have changed.i still build my bikes with OG Schwinn parts.we build them for us.not no $10 trophies or plaques


TRUE THAT CARNAL,RATHER ENJOY THE DAY WITH THE CLUB/HOMIES/FAMILIA AT THE SHOW


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## CE 707

Est.1979 said:


>


Thats one clean ass og style bike


----------



## bluedreamz

My trike bluedreamz


----------



## bluedreamz

My 26" project


----------



## bluedreamz

My 20" project


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## LIL_GRIM

Endless Passion C.C/B.C reppin three strong in Cali! :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

ce707
hey bro i just been taking care of my sick mom she past in april 2014 ... i been building a wicked bike out of a rod iron fence ,,,im waiting on some custom fenders and forks ,,,,,hit me up on face books theres lots of pics ,,,im @https://www.facebook.com/eric.harding.940


----------



## eric in cali

any one thats not on my face book please hit me up i eccept every one @https://www.facebook.com/eric.harding.940


----------



## Clown Confusion

is team cali still alive .................................oh wait there on facebook lol


----------



## bluedreamz

Are these really hard to come by?? http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/atq/4557369994.html


----------



## Clown Confusion

Yup


----------



## bluedreamz

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup


Ok thanks I was thinking of picking it up and making part of my display for my trike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## eric in cali

stopping in to say hi to the hommie sorry ive not been on my lay it low to stop by lots of things happend and lots of going on in my life ,, ive got my lowrider bikes up for sale 2 20 in. 1 12 inch i have no use for them and need the money ....pm me your number and ill send pics ,,,im 2 hours north of sacramento ,,, i need to get on more and talk to you more ............peace


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## face108

Is it any good paint shops in LA or near where I can get some frame work done and a kandy paint


----------



## CovetedStyle

balderas909 said:


> will be in Vegas nxt year with upgrades


 Nice! I just about have my trike finished up too.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

what's up team cali!!! Been a while since I got on here.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Any one knows where can I get a hold of some who makes custom steering wheel covers ?? Lmk thanks ...mr chuco


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

whats up team cali


----------



## 66wita6

TEAM CALI TTT


----------



## 66wita6

ANY 1 GOING TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW NEXT MONTH?
SANTANA B.C WILL BE REPPIN FOR TEAM CALI ....


----------



## 66wita6

COUPLE OF NEW BIKES,AN BRING BACK 1 OF THE OGS BACK TO PLAY


----------

